# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #15



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: God is Good! Enjoy.XX


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Bandits, load yourselves in the ice cream truck and come by my house, it won't be too far to go to Middlebury and get Blueberry ice cream at Mancino's. So deliciously creamy, refreshing and full of blueberry flavor. It's the only way I eat blueberries.


Blueberries and ice cream; can it get any better?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I had my last car for 13 years. It would be nice if they lasted longer here in Minnesota. The salt used for the roads eat them up.
> 
> And, no, there are no babies yet. I mean, really, what's it gonna take???


A ride on a rough and bumpy Minn road?? Friends that were a few days overdue on their first baby came to visit our house in the country on an unmaintained, rough and bumpy road. We had a great visit and she went into labour that night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Blue? Hmmm. The base is an oreo cookie ball (crumbs of Oreos mixed with cream cheese and frozen into shape and dipped into liquid chocolate). The eyes are candy, the beak a M&M and the feathers Candy Corn candies of course. My monitor shows a brown turkey, but blue would eat just as well!


The turkey on my screen is a beautiful cobalt blue! I recognized everything but the base -- oreos, cream cheese and chocolate - fantastic Thanksgiving treat!

(a reminder about how misleading pixels can be)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a big nut head.http://foxnewsinsider.com/2013/11/22/video-megyn-kelly-takes-american-humanist-association-head-after-school-christmas-toy


Another idiot who doesn't care about individual humans - just their own agenda


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you all. Yes we have been blessed by a wonderful Pastor. I just wish we could clone Pastor Hayes for you all to share his wonderful sermons and wisdom.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another idiot who doesn't care about individual humans - just their own agenda


Good pic for that nutter butter. Yes I agree with you friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I catch your drift, Yarnie. This is the first group I've been in that I don't feel like a fish out of water, so to speak. At least we all have our heads screwed on right here. I was brought up in a conservative family. My father could double for R.Limbaugh. Married a lib, but after 40 years of marriage, he's seen the light, eyes were opened and now he's more to the right than I am. Most of his immediate family are big libs. I just stay away from them, if I can. We're not rich, but we manage from paycheck to paycheck. If I can't afford it, I don't want or need it. Just like most on this thread. J.


words of wisdom all the way around Jokim - if only our governments would live within our means


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Pedophiles should be helped (whenever they come up with a way to help them, which they apparently do not have now) or somehow prevented from preying on innocent little children.


From what I've read, the attraction the doesn't go away but pedophiles can take steps to avoid being close to children, especially in private situations.

The company I used to work for was in complete disbelief one day when police came in and took the computer and searched the office of one of the corporate lawyers. It turns out he had molested his daughter's friends. A really hard reminder that not all pedophiles are creepy looking perverts


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> See I didn't have to explain it to her she is a true Righter of the Right and we are always right. Right we are, we are never leaning to the left always standing up for the right to always be the Righters.


when you're right, you're right!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Been busy, but took some pics of my work during last break. Here's what I accomplished:


 :thumbup: you've captured us so well!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow, just wow.
> I was very upset this morning because we couldn`t afford a turkey for Thanksgiving this year. But 20 minutes ago, our Pastor just stopped by here in the pouring rain and gave us a huge turkey, and fixings.... even a frozen pumpkin pie and Cool Whip. I`m just so overwhelmed with thankfulness.
> I know a certain pastor and his wife who are getting some of 'Wendy`s Autumn Spice Cake' this weekend.


A wonderful gift Wendy; the gift of the turkey is very nice, but the blessings of good friends that want to share is the absolute best!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Love the pics, KPG. Thanks for posting and giving me a chuckle. Who got this much snow already this year? We're due to get some tomorrow night.


My home town of Edmonton has got 50 cm (about 23 inches) of snow in the past couple of weeks along with temps dropping as low as -34C (about -30 F). Sorry for my family, but glad I don't live there anymore


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good pic for that nutter butter. Yes I agree with you friend.


Thanks to Solo for introducing me to Aunty Acid, love her wit


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I believe you're correct, LL.


Thanks Jokim. Baaaad cold today. I'm going to spend the day in bed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> From what I've read, the attraction the doesn't go away but pedophiles can take steps to avoid being close to children, especially in private situations.
> 
> The company I used to work for was in complete disbelief one day when police came in and took the computer and searched the office of one of the corporate lawyers. It turns out he had molested his daughter's friends. A really hard reminder that not all pedophiles are creepy looking perverts


Yes, what you write is true. They can avoid children, but the urge remains. Scary about the lawyer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> when you're right, you're right!


PERFECT! :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Blueberries and ice cream; can it get any better?


No blueberries for me. Make it raspberries and I'm all in!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No blueberries for me. Make it raspberries and I'm all in!


As long as it ice cream throw anything in it for me. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> A ride on a rough and bumpy Minn road?? Friends that were a few days overdue on their first baby came to visit our house in the country on an unmaintained, rough and bumpy road. We had a great visit and she went into labour that night.


Ha  I think thumper's DIL needs to visit you in Canada.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks Jokim. Baaaad cold today. I'm going to spend the day in bed.


Oh, no, get well soon LL. Prayed it would be so.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> As long as it ice cream throw anything in it for me. :XD:


except nuts, especially walnuts, I don't like nuts in my IC.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no, get well soon LL. Prayed it would be so.


Thank you, KPG. I am miserable...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I had my last car for 13 years. It would be nice if they lasted longer here in Minnesota. The salt used for the roads eat them up.
> 
> And, no, there are no babies yet. I mean, really, what's it gonna take???


As the old saying goes, "she must have lost her knot stick" this means they will arrive in their own time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Had a lot of reading to catch-up but did not get through all pages so maybe tomorrow. Not sick yet, but have Metal taste in mouth!

Hugs, everyone.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, KPG. I am miserable...


Sorry you are having problems as will pray for you. Hugs


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry you are having problems as will pray for you. Hugs


Thank you, Janeway. Where does your metal taste come from?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks Jokim. Baaaad cold today. I'm going to spend the day in bed.


Sorry about the cold LL - hope you're feeling better soon. Stay warm and maybe dh can bring you some nice hot chicken soup


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> As long as it ice cream throw anything in it for me. :XD:


 :thumbup: me too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Had a lot of reading to catch-up but did not get through all pages so maybe tomorrow. Not sick yet, but have Metal taste in mouth!
> 
> Hugs, everyone.


Take care Jane; hope you avoid the worst of the side effects


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks Jokim. Baaaad cold today. I'm going to spend the day in bed.


LL, you need to rest as much as you can. Take aspirin and drink lots of water or hot tea. Colds are miserable things. Hope you have chicken noodle soup on hand too. I'll say a prayer that you feel better soon. Thinking of you, LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about the cold LL - hope you're feeling better soon. Stay warm and maybe dh can bring you some nice hot chicken soup


WCK,

Thank you. But, I made the soup! Chiken with rice from scratch. He would never be able! Thank you for thinking of me. I am on my back. We were invited to a night out, too! Had to cancel.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Once again the wordy editor of the Righter's Village Times has kept us in the know. Where would we be without her?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Snow plows and shovels at the ready with Knots gotya at the wheel (mayor Joey thinking of making Knots the Village Public Works Manager - are we in trouble or what?)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to Solo for introducing me to Aunty Acid, love her wit


You are so welcome WCK. Her valuable advice need to be shared with all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> No blueberries for me. Make it raspberries and I'm all in!


No fruit or nuts for me, but chocolate is an absolute must. Chocolate in it, around it, on top of it, it's the only way for me. As long as I'm neat and tidy when eating the chocolate, all is good to go. :wink:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, KPG. I am miserable...


Someone get that lady some medicinal ice cream. Feel better soon LL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Snow plows and shovels at the ready with Knots gotya at the wheel (mayor Joey thinking of making Knots the Village Public Works Manager - are we in trouble or what?)


I am mad because I am having to clean but that made me laugh. :-o :lol: Lukelucy and Janie get well. Yea ice cream for both!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Someone get that lady some medicinal ice cream. Feel better soon LL.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://townhall.com/columnists/johnhawkins/2013/11/23/15-reasons-why-barack-obama-is-the-greatest-president-in-american-history-n


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ladies, I wanted you to know I didn't make the turkey dessert in my avatar; blue or brown! It is an image from a recipe that explains how to make those cuties.

I've made an oreo and cream cheese base recipe covered in chocolate before yet found it way too sweet for my families' tastes. The turkeys sure are cute though.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks Jokim. Baaaad cold today. I'm going to spend the day in bed.


Would you like some home made chicken soup? That's supposed to be great as a cold-cure. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Would you like some home made chicken soup? That's supposed to be great as a cold-cure. :lol:


Thanks, Jokim. I am in bed again today. I am worrying as to how I am going to cook on Thurs. This is a bad one! I am drinking a cup of tea now.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway and Lukelucy, please feel better. I'm sending hugs your way. 

Ok, here's the scoop. If DIL does not go into labor by tomorrow they will induce. So, there will be grandbabies in the next couple of days one way or another.

That's what I know and I'm stickin' to it. 

Vikes play the Packers today. To Vikes!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Jokim. I am in bed again today. I am worrying as to how I am going to cook on Thurs. This is a bad one! I am drinking a cup of tea now.


LL, I hope you are feeling better. Boston Market does turkey. Is ther one near you? It's an alternative.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Janeway and Lukelucy, please feel better. I'm sending hugs your way.
> 
> Ok, here's the scoop. If DIL does not go into labor by tomorrow they will induce. So, there will be grandbabies in the next couple of days one way or another.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Thumper. No Boston Market here.

I am waiting to hear about the babies! I am excited for you!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Janeway and Lukelucy, please feel better. I'm sending hugs your way.
> 
> Ok, here's the scoop. If DIL does not go into labor by tomorrow they will induce. So, there will be grandbabies in the next couple of days one way or another.
> 
> ...


I am so happy for you Thumper. Two babies to love. Do they live near you? Is her mother there to help too? If not, just wait. You will be getting frantic calls for help. She's going to need help from someone.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am so happy for you Thumper. Two babies to love. Do they live near you? Is her mother there to help too? If not, just wait. You will be getting frantic calls for help. She's going to need help from someone.


They live 12 blocks away from us. Oddly enough DH and I live in the house that he grew up in. Our eldest bought the home I grew up in.

Her mother lives probably 10 miles away or so. Not too terribly far. They will have plenty of help.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Lucy hope you are feeling better today. Stay warm drink your tea and get better soon.

WCK love the photo Op's to funny, Jayne nice photo.

Turkey is blue because it is cold common sense when looking at it.

YEAH BABIES YEAH SOON You are going to be a grandma. So So glad to hear.

WCK got most of hat done. Used next size needles #7 like pattern called for but did not get gauge like I did on # 6 but it work Just enough stretch to it. May cut back a few rows on next one. Just have to do the crown now.

It was so cold here in the low 20's and wind made it worst.
Woke up to no electricity. No coffee, no heat not a happy person. Two hours and what ever cut it off electricity back on. Poor men who were out there fixing line,I could have hugged.

I wasn't going to mention this but if others are thinking what I am thinking.

Do you think she may have touch something? You know who I mean. Know it is not where she lives but it could happen. 

If it was you KGP stay off the lines. You are to liten the load not turn it off. Such sparkles so early in the morning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Jokim. I am in bed again today. I am worrying as to how I am going to cook on Thurs. This is a bad one! I am drinking a cup of tea now.


Ah to heck with fixing any thing your sick. Lots of stores prepared Turkey meals.

If nothing else how about Turkey soup you poor thing get well soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No fruit or nuts for me, but chocolate is an absolute must. Chocolate in it, around it, on top of it, it's the only way for me. As long as I'm neat and tidy when eating the chocolate, all is good to go. :wink:


I will take mine melted into hot dark chocolate please. It's cold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Janeway and Lukelucy, please feel better. I'm sending hugs your way.
> 
> Ok, here's the scoop. If DIL does not go into labor by tomorrow they will induce. So, there will be grandbabies in the next couple of days one way or another.
> 
> ...


What a game will you be watching if babies are coming?

Not to worry sure Vik's will win. The Packers have so many injuried players , it does not look good. Plus with cold and new quarter back Viks are a shoe in. Sorry Packers, but facts are facts.
I don't even care about football, this is hubby's opinion brought to you by the wife that indures the yelling such as Packers suck, How stupid can you be. The ref. doesn't know what he is talking about , Ref needs new glasses. Run you got the ball. and on and on it goes. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Janeway. Where does your metal taste come from?


It is from one (I'm taking 2) antibiotics for H. Pylori infection that is an inherited trait & can cause stomach cancer. One of my cousins died from stomach cancer so until that time, we were unaware of that illness.

I decided to get tested (blood test) & am positive for the infection. My doctor said it must be hit with 2 antibiotics as it try's to mutate & not die! They only found this infection in 1982. So I'm lucky!

I'm not contagious as my husband does not have the infection. My daughters are being test soon. Look it up online as I did look it up as knew nothing about this disease.

Thank for your concern.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Janeway and Lukelucy, please feel better. I'm sending hugs your way.
> 
> Ok, here's the scoop. If DIL does not go into labor by tomorrow they will induce. So, there will be grandbabies in the next couple of days one way or another.
> 
> ...


Good news. Praying for all of the family. Keep us posted.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK,
> 
> Thank you. But, I made the soup! Chiken with rice from scratch. He would never be able! Thank you for thinking of me. I am on my back. We were invited to a night out, too! Had to cancel.


Oh, Lucy, I'm sorry to read that you are ill. Do you have a virus? Hugs, from afar, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thumper, I'll be praying for the mother & babies safety during the delivery process. I know you excited beyond words. Hugs & prayers, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Snow plows and shovels at the ready with Knots gotya at the wheel (mayor Joey thinking of making Knots the Village Public Works Manager - are we in trouble or what?)


Thanks as those pictures are so cute. I haven't felt well enough to search for funnies so I enjoyed your pictures. Hugs, Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Jokim. I am in bed again today. I am worrying as to how I am going to cook on Thurs. This is a bad one! I am drinking a cup of tea now.


lukelucky here is a recipe for you. Cut up orange, lemon or limes in slices. Put in jar , pour honey over all the slices. Let sit for 4 hours. After that keep in the fridge. The honey pulls all of the vitamin C out fruit. Pour some of the juice in hot tea. I found this out last winter when my grands were sick. They said it made them feel better. It is good even if you are not sick. Like Jokim said get some chicken soup. I would bring some homemade if you lived close by. Last year I was sick to death. I made it thru Thanksgiving but couldn't eat. If I was that sick again I would not do it. I hated to let my family down but I made it. Maybe you will start to recover soon. Hugs!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Jokim. I am in bed again today. I am worrying as to how I am going to cook on Thurs. This is a bad one! I am drinking a cup of tea now.


Plan to go out for Thanksgiving as there are lots of places having the full menu.

A lot of our stores aren't closing for Thanksgiving so I'm not shopping there & don't go on Black Friday!

You take care of yourself. Sending prayers & hugs, Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as those pictures are so cute. I haven't felt well enough to search for funnies so I enjoyed your pictures. Hugs, Jane


Jane just get well. You can find us pictures later. Are you able to eat?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane just get well. You can find us pictures later. Are you able to eat?


ditto on that Jayne take it easy do not need pictures need you to get to feeling better. Glad Dr.'s found what is going on with your stomach .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper should say what CB and Jyne wrote hope all goes well and babies and mom .

Happy Grandma day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am mad because I am having to clean but that made me laugh. :-o :lol: Lukelucy and Janie get well. Yea ice cream for both!


At least when you clean while the guys are at camp it stays clean for a couple of days :lol: Is your daughter's family arriving on Thur for the holiday?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, I wanted you to know I didn't make the turkey dessert in my avatar; blue or brown! It is an image from a recipe that explains how to make those cuties.
> 
> I've made an oreo and cream cheese base recipe covered in chocolate before yet found it way too sweet for my families' tastes. The turkeys sure are cute though.


Too cute to eat anyway!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Jokim. I am in bed again today. I am worrying as to how I am going to cook on Thurs. This is a bad one! I am drinking a cup of tea now.


If you're not feeling better, just let it go and have it later on the weekend - or some restaurants will prepare take out. Your health is more important


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Janeway and Lukelucy, please feel better. I'm sending hugs your way.
> 
> Ok, here's the scoop. If DIL does not go into labor by tomorrow they will induce. So, there will be grandbabies in the next couple of days one way or another.
> 
> ...


Prayers for all to go well either way. An extra special Thanksgiving to celebrate the blessing of 2 new babies in the family


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> At least when you clean while the guys are at camp it stays clean for a couple of days :lol: Is your daughter's family arriving on Thur for the holiday?


Didn't get much cleaning done but did get a lot of knitting. :XD: The guys are coming in later. Yes it doesn't stay clean if I get it clean. Takes me at least 2 days to clean up after them. Yes daughter and family will be at my mother's Tuesday night. Will get to visit with them until Friday. They are taking gs to the deer camp with them for a few days. He is 14 and never got to hunt with them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Lucy hope you are feeling better today. Stay warm drink your tea and get better soon.
> 
> WCK love the photo Op's to funny, Jayne nice photo.
> 
> ...


Glad the hat is almost done, the 2nd will go up really fast. Remember to post pic.

Losing power is bad, waking up without it and no coffee is a disaster. She's been working really hard to get ready for craft fair - maybe throwing off a few extra sparks??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What a game will you be watching if babies are coming?
> 
> Not to worry sure Vik's will win. The Packers have so many injuried players , it does not look good. Plus with cold and new quarter back Viks are a shoe in. Sorry Packers, but facts are facts.
> I don't even care about football, this is hubby's opinion brought to you by the wife that indures the yelling such as Packers suck, How stupid can you be. The ref. doesn't know what he is talking about , Ref needs new glasses. Run you got the ball. and on and on it goes. :XD: :XD:


Canadian CFL final playoffs today in frigid Regina, Saskatchewan. dh and I not really football fans so will probably only watch the last quarter


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK..... :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> It is from one (I'm taking 2) antibiotics for H. Pylori infection that is an inherited trait & can cause stomach cancer. One of my cousins died from stomach cancer so until that time, we were unaware of that illness.
> 
> I decided to get tested (blood test) & am positive for the infection. My doctor said it must be hit with 2 antibiotics as it try's to mutate & not die! They only found this infection in 1982. So I'm lucky!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you were tested and that there is good treatment available for you Jane. Hopefully the metallic taste is the worst of the side effects and you are recovered soon


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as those pictures are so cute. I haven't felt well enough to search for funnies so I enjoyed your pictures. Hugs, Jane


Glad you liked them and I'll look forward to seeing yours when you're all recovered - in the meantime, get lots of rest and let your family pamper you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://townhall.com/columnists/johnhawkins/2013/11/23/15-reasons-why-barack-obama-is-the-greatest-president-in-american-history-n


This is the first list of accomplishments of Barack Obama I've ever heard or read. Thanks CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> lukelucky here is a recipe for you. Cut up orange, lemon or limes in slices. Put in jar , pour honey over all the slices. Let sit for 4 hours. After that keep in the fridge. The honey pulls all of the vitamin C out fruit. Pour some of the juice in hot tea. I found this out last winter when my grands were sick. They said it made them feel better. It is good even if you are not sick. Like Jokim said get some chicken soup. I would bring some homemade if you lived close by. Last year I was sick to death. I made it thru Thanksgiving but couldn't eat. If I was that sick again I would not do it. I hated to let my family down but I made it. Maybe you will start to recover soon. Hugs!


Thanks for the recipe CB; good to have it going into winter. Glad you're good this year but we seem to really put a lot of pressure on ourselves don't we (I've done the same in past)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I wasn't going to mention this but if others are thinking what I am thinking.
> 
> Do you think she may have touch something? You know who I mean. Know it is not where she lives but it could happen.
> 
> If it was you KGP stay off the lines. You are to liten the load not turn it off. Such sparkles so early in the morning.


God works in mysterious ways. You know, and then there was light. I'm just saying' ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Didn't get much cleaning done but did get a lot of knitting. :XD: The guys are coming in later. Yes it doesn't stay clean if I get it clean. Takes me at least 2 days to clean up after them. Yes daughter and family will be at my mother's Tuesday night. Will get to visit with them until Friday. They are taking gs to the deer camp with them for a few days. He is 14 and never got to hunt with them.


That will be exciting for him, bet he's looking forward to it


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> She's been working really hard to get ready for craft fair - maybe throwing off a few extra sparks??


Where in the world did you dig up that photo of me? Crazy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad the hat is almost done, the 2nd will go up really fast. Remember to post pic.
> 
> Losing power is bad, waking up without it and no coffee is a disaster. She's been working really hard to get ready for craft fair - maybe throwing off a few extra sparks??


Good picture knew it was her when I saw it. Sure she was the one now. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't clean when hubby's and kids are away more fun to just do your own thing. Wait till they come home, they will just mess it up again. Clean then, freedom is a terrible thing to waste on cleaning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't clean when hubby's and kids are away more fun to just do your own thing. Wait till they come home, they will just mess it up again. Clean then, freedom is a terrible thing to waste on cleaning.


!00% agreed!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't clean when hubby's and kids are away more fun to just do your own thing. Wait till they come home, they will just mess it up again. Clean then, freedom is a terrible thing to waste on cleaning.


I'd never be able to get rid of anything if I cleaned when my hubby was in the house. He can never part with *anything*.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane just get well. You can find us pictures later. Are you able to eat?


I m eating small meals as the metal taste is horrible! Thanks for your concern. Hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad the hat is almost done, the 2nd will go up really fast. Remember to post pic.
> 
> Losing power is bad, waking up without it and no coffee is a disaster. She's been working really hard to get ready for craft fair - maybe throwing off a few extra sparks??


Those pictures are cute, thanks for opting them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I have chicken boiled so must take it off bone & put in veggies--soup! The veggies are rutabaga, carrots, onion, celery, Bok Choy (don't know spelling), fresh ginger, red pepper & a hot pepper. Yum good.

I'll chat later.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What a game will you be watching if babies are coming?
> 
> Not to worry sure Vik's will win. The Packers have so many injuried players , it does not look good. Plus with cold and new quarter back Viks are a shoe in. Sorry Packers, but facts are facts.
> I don't even care about football, this is hubby's opinion brought to you by the wife that indures the yelling such as Packers suck, How stupid can you be. The ref. doesn't know what he is talking about , Ref needs new glasses. Run you got the ball. and on and on it goes. :XD: :XD:


Fortunately for TYL the Vikes suck worse than the Packers. I'm not holding much hope for any OT TD.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> If you're not feeling better, just let it go and have it later on the weekend - or some restaurants will prepare take out. Your health is more important


Some grocery stores sell packaged Thanksgiving meals too. Locally, e have Kroger and Marsh stores that do. I imagine Safeway would too if you have one near.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This was fun. Have you done this test?

http://www.slideshare.net/qadria/personality-analysis


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It is from one (I'm taking 2) antibiotics for H. Pylori infection that is an inherited trait & can cause stomach cancer. One of my cousins died from stomach cancer so until that time, we were unaware of that illness.
> 
> I decided to get tested (blood test) & am positive for the infection. My doctor said it must be hit with 2 antibiotics as it try's to mutate & not die! They only found this infection in 1982. So I'm lucky!
> 
> ...


Stay strong. Prayers are going your way. Keep a positive attitude, that goes a long way to getting better. Huge hugs to you!
:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Jokim. I am in bed again today. I am worrying as to how I am going to cook on Thurs. This is a bad one! I am drinking a cup of tea now.


Tea with lemon and honey is good. Chicken soup is good, but the one thing that ALWAYS worked when, as children, we had colds: my Father's cure: HOT bath in the evening, then IMMEDIATELY to bed wrapped up in blankets and quilts, fell asleep but sweated the germs out! Woke up the next morning cold free, refreshed and ready to go! (I must admit, I hated the whole procedure, but you didn't argue with my father, besides, it worked.) I will say a prayer for you that you come through it quickly. Thanksgiving is still a few days away. Perhaps you could postpone it till Sunday? Food prep. is probably the last thing you're looking forward to. You could always cancel Thanksgiving, you have a good excuse, besides, you wouldn't want to spread any germs and infect anyone. But, I pray that you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Stay strong. Prayers are going your way. Keep a positive attitude, that goes a long way to getting better. Huge hugs to you!
> :lol: :thumbup:


Thank you for your concern. Hugs back.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This was fun. Have you done this test?
> 
> http://www.slideshare.net/qadria/personality-analysis


Country, I'm sorry that some on the other thread called you a liar! They are terrible people. You are a wonderful Christian lady who only tells the truth. Hugs


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country, I'm sorry that some on the other thread called you a liar! They are terrible people. You are a wonderful Christian lady who only tells the truth. Hugs


Thank you Janie. Love you and hugs! I don't pay them any attention at all. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Tea with lemon and honey is good. Chicken soup is good, but the one thing that ALWAYS worked when, as children, we had colds: my Father's cure: HOT bath in the evening, then IMMEDIATELY to bed wrapped up in blankets and quilts, fell asleep but sweated the germs out! Woke up the next morning cold free, refreshed and ready to go! (I must admit, I hated the whole procedure, but you didn't argue with my father, besides, it worked.) I will say a prayer for you that you come through it quickly. Thanksgiving is still a few days away. Perhaps you could postpone it till Sunday? Food prep. is probably the last thing you're looking forward to. You could always cancel Thanksgiving, you have a good excuse, besides, you wouldn't want to spread any germs and infect anyone. But, I pray that you start feeling better soon.


What a bout the Vicks Vapor Rub? lol Hated that nasty sticky stuff but I bought a jar of it last week just in case. lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't clean when hubby's and kids are away more fun to just do your own thing. Wait till they come home, they will just mess it up again. Clean then, freedom is a terrible thing to waste on cleaning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a bout the Vicks Vapor Rub? lol Hated that nasty sticky stuff but I bought a jar of it last week just in case. lol


Vicks worked for me when my nose was stuffed up. Last time I used it was probably 15 yrs ago. I don't know if it would work now, I'm older and don't recoup. as quickly. :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a bout the Vicks Vapor Rub? lol Hated that nasty sticky stuff but I bought a jar of it last week just in case. lol


I like Mentholated salve instead if Vicks. Have you tried it?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you Janie. Love you and hugs! I don't pay them any attention at all. :XD:


Bless you for your kindness to others. Hugs


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This was fun. Have you done this test?
> 
> http://www.slideshare.net/qadria/personality-analysis


Thanks CB - it was fun and surprisingly accurate


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This was fun. Have you done this test?
> 
> http://www.slideshare.net/qadria/personality-analysis


Oh goodness! It was spot on for both my DH & myself...kind- of amazing, huh?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I like Mentholated salve instead if Vicks. Have you tried it?


Yes when my kids were sick I tried everything. I did seem to like the mentholated salve better. It was not as strong. I bought the Vicks because of KP members saying to put it on your feet. Thought we may try that. What I really do is make the cloth bundles with herbs and flaxseed. Heat it in the microwave with peppermint oil. It helps with stuffy noses. My gs had asthma attacks and he likes for me do have him one ready if he needs it. Also mint teas help with honey.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl and Wck what did you make on the test? Both my daughter and I were the same.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Georgiegirl and Wck what did you make on the test? Both my daughter and I were the same.


Not gonna give our secrets away.....all I'll say is my DH & I were exact opposites....but like I also said, this "test" was spot on for both of us..it had us pinpointed exactly as to our personalities. Really is kind-of creepy how something so insignificant can I.D. your personality.

Reminded me of 1 time I interviewed for a job. Was sent to some sort of "shrink" - took various tests - the ink blot & such - after the "shrink" looked over my results he, like this test, told me my personality, etc, & he was correct. He then went on to tell me the personality of the Pres. of the company I'd be working for as his personal secretary. As we explored a mutual working relationship the "shrink" & I both came to the same mutual conclusion I would not be a good fit for the president. No way! No how! I could not work under those conditions, nor do a satisfactory job as his secretary, a job I've always loved. Thus, I went on to another job wherein I was a good fit with my boss....we were a team!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Not gonna give our secrets away.....all I'll say is my DH & I were exact opposites....but like I also said, this "test" was spot on for both of us..it had us pinpointed exactly as to our personalities. Really is kind-of creepy how something so insignificant can I.D. your personality.
> 
> Reminded me of 1 time I interviewed for a job. Was sent to some sort of "shrink" - took various tests - the ink blot & such - after the "shrink" looked over my results he, like this test, told me my personality, etc, & he was correct. He then went on to tell me the personality of the Pres. of the company I'd be working for as his personal secretary. As we explored a mutual working relationship the "shrink" & I both came to the same mutual conclusion I would not be a good fit for the president. No way! No how! I could not work under those conditions, nor do a satisfactory job as his secretary, a job I've always loved. Thus, I went on to another job wherein I was a good fit with my boss....we were a team!


Oh I am sorry just wondered. hehe. I am thinking my dh would be way different than mine too. We are total opposite. It was funny that the only difference in my daughter and I was 1 number and it was the way we relax. Glad you fitted with a perfect team. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country, I'm sorry that some on the other thread called you a liar! They are terrible people. You are a wonderful Christian lady who only tells the truth. Hugs


CB is the most honest person I know. Bless you, CB.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB is the most honest person I know. Bless you, CB.


They wouldn't know the truth if it hit them in the face. That's why I ignore them all the time now. They're not worth any effort to engage on my part.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They wouldn't know the truth if it hit them in the face. That's why I ignore them all the time now. They're not worth any effort to engage on my part.


Me too, Thumper. I think they are sick in the head. Trouble makers. They love anger. I was not brought up like that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of anger coming from you.



Lukelucy said:


> Me too, Thumper. I think they are sick in the head. Trouble makers. They love anger. I was not brought up like that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sounds like a lot of anger coming from you.


You sure like to twist things No anger in my statement. i guess you like thinking untruths are true.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sounds like a lot of anger coming from you.


Disgust and anger are not synonymous.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB is the most honest person I know. Bless you, CB.


Are you feeling better today?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Me too, Thumper. I think they are sick in the head. Trouble makers. They love anger. I was not brought up like that.


Right :thumbup: LL, hope you're better today.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy, are you feeling any better today? Janeway, you as well...any better?

DIL is in the hospital. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Lukelucy, are you feeling any better today? Janeway, you as well...any better?
> 
> DIL is in the hospital. I'll keep you posted.


Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus. Watch over the little ones as they prepare to come unto this world. I pray for dil to have an easy delivery . Lord watch over the drs and nurses in this time. Give them wisdom and guidance. Lord I pray peace over all of the family as they wait patiently for the new babies. Thank You Lord God for these precious lives. We are laying it all at Your feet Jesus. Thanks be to You for this Blessing and bonding of this family. Love You Lord.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Lukelucy, are you feeling any better today? Janeway, you as well...any better?
> 
> DIL is in the hospital. I'll keep you posted.


Please do, Thumper. Thanks.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus. Watch over the little ones as they prepare to come unto this world. I pray for dil to have an easy delivery . Lord watch over the drs and nurses in this time. Give them wisdom and guidance. Lord I pray peace over all of the family as they wait patiently for the new babies. Thank You Lord God for these precious lives. We are laying it all at Your feet Jesus. Thanks be to You for this Blessing and bonding of this family. Love You Lord.


AMEN!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Disgust and anger are not synonymous.


Right Thumper. They are disgusting.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus. Watch over the little ones as they prepare to come unto this world. I pray for dil to have an easy delivery . Lord watch over the drs and nurses in this time. Give them wisdom and guidance. Lord I pray peace over all of the family as they wait patiently for the new babies. Thank You Lord God for these precious lives. We are laying it all at Your feet Jesus. Thanks be to You for this Blessing and bonding of this family. Love You Lord.


Bless you! Thank you so very much for your prayer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Bless you! Thank you so very much for your prayer.


Any time Sis! Blessing right back to you! :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone read this? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-217754-4.html It is the sweetest story.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Waiting for news Thumper, hope all is well


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I got 39 on Phil test. But that is my age too so I am doing good.
:thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Words of wisdom DM no one cares what you think or say.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Lukelucy, are you feeling any better today? Janeway, you as well...any better?
> 
> DIL is in the hospital. I'll keep you posted.


I'm excited & praying for everything to go well.

I'm doing better as long as I eat before taking the meds so will gain weight but trying to eat more fruits/veggies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sounds like a lot of anger coming from you.


You just couldn't resist writing your evil words.

Everyone ignore all of the Lefties as they only want to stir up a fight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh the weather outside is frightful but the fire is so deliteful, and since We have no place to go let it snow let it snow let it snow.

Looks like we are having a bit of snow, glad covering leaves I did not rake.

Fire would be frightful as we took out wood stove when told our insurance would go up.

Nope no place to go. 
Think best to stay off the roads as people today will be testing snow driving skills and some not to good at it.

Sewed up shug for daughter in law last night . Started top pieace of cap . Turning out good except for a few places like sewing that head band.

Smoky Chili tonight may put in Crock pot. Life is good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> They wouldn't know the truth if it hit them in the face. That's why I ignore them all the time now. They're not worth any effort to engage on my part.


I'm with you - more peaceful as well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You just couldn't resist writing your evil words.
> 
> Everyone ignore all of the Lefties as they only want to stir up a fight.


Just ignore them. White noise.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I got 39 on Phil test. But that is my age too so I am doing good.
> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:


My, my you are a spring chicken! I will take the test but sometimes this IPAD won't open some sites. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Sounds like a lot of anger coming from you.


Go back to your hate groups, dame. Your comments are not acceptable to most and none on this thread. We don't read your posts, so don't waste your time here either. Pick on your own.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

November 25th is a wonderful day to have a Birthday. Multiply that by two, and it`s a double blessing. November 26th is also a great day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh the weather outside is frightful but the fire is so deliteful, and since We have no place to go let it snow let it snow let it snow.
> 
> Looks like we are having a bit of snow, glad covering leaves I did not rake.
> 
> ...


Play inside today. Show us the shrug and hat when finished. I finished my slipper and started on the other. Ok what is smoky chili? Sounds good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Me too, Thumper. I think they are sick in the head. Trouble makers. They love anger. I was not brought up like that.


 :thumbup: They thrive on it. Have you noticed since the 'good guys' don't respond to them and ignore them completely, the world is a more peaceful place? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Lukelucy, are you feeling any better today? Janeway, you as well...any better?
> 
> DIL is in the hospital. I'll keep you posted.


  cannot be long now!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So sorry I haven`t been around much. Yet again, the deadline is approaching for these afghans I`m knitting. I won`t rest til I`m on the final stretch. I daren`t say I see light at the end of the tunnel because sure as anything I`ll make a mistake, and have to take the afghan(s) back a few rows.
It isn`t helping matters that the weather is so bitterly cold my fingers hurt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm excited & praying for everything to go well.
> 
> I'm doing better as long as I eat before taking the meds so will gain weight but trying to eat more fruits/veggies.


Don't worry about weight gain for now Jayne as long as you can get pills down with out getting sick. Want you better .


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh the weather outside is frightful but the fire is so deliteful, and since We have no place to go let it snow let it snow let it snow.
> 
> Looks like we are having a bit of snow, glad covering leaves I did not rake.
> 
> ...


Post a picture of the shrug as I would enjoy looking at your beautiful work.

You are right about drivers--stay away from them.

We had 2 different house fires yesterday where 2 children died & 1 elderly man died as he needed a wheelchair to get around. So sad as the babies were 6 months & 18 months. Mother was burned from head to toe & in critical condition. A firefighter pulled her out of the burning home as she had gone upstairs where her babies were sleeping.

Only good thing is that God loves children & will take care of them. Praise The Lord!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much. Yet again, the deadline is approaching for these afghans I`m knitting. I won`t rest til I`m on the final stretch. I daren`t say I see light at the end of the tunnel because sure as anything I`ll make a mistake, and have to take the afghan(s) back a few rows.
> It isn`t helping matters that the weather is so bitterly cold my fingers hurt.


Glad to hear from you and about your afghan.

Please though word of wroing do not and I mean do not mention light.

Seem we have a person who like sparking up the place and really don't need the bright lights yet. Maybe for Christmas?

 :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't worry about weight gain for now Jayne as long as you can get pills down with out getting sick. Want you better .


Thank you sweet lady. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving. Hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much. Yet again, the deadline is approaching for these afghans I`m knitting. I won`t rest til I`m on the final stretch. I daren`t say I see light at the end of the tunnel because sure as anything I`ll make a mistake, and have to take the afghan(s) back a few rows.
> It isn`t helping matters that the weather is so bitterly cold my fingers hurt.


Glad you are back! Happy Thanksgiving! Hugs


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Jayne that poor family and man. That is so so sad. 

Hate to hear the little ones died too. God's will is not always what we want, but his will be done.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus. Watch over the little ones as they prepare to come unto this world. I pray for dil to have an easy delivery . Lord watch over the drs and nurses in this time. Give them wisdom and guidance. Lord I pray peace over all of the family as they wait patiently for the new babies. Thank You Lord God for these precious lives. We are laying it all at Your feet Jesus. Thanks be to You for this Blessing and bonding of this family. Love You Lord.


Thank you for this prayer for the babies & mom. Bless you, hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This was fun. Have you done this test?
> 
> http://www.slideshare.net/qadria/personality-analysis


It won't open for me & my other computer has been down for over 6 months.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much. Yet again, the deadline is approaching for these afghans I`m knitting. I won`t rest til I`m on the final stretch. I daren`t say I see light at the end of the tunnel because sure as anything I`ll make a mistake, and have to take the afghan(s) back a few rows.
> It isn`t helping matters that the weather is so bitterly cold my fingers hurt.


Wendy have you ever tried heating up dry rice and sticking you hands in it to get warm? Try it. Microwave for around 2 minutes and stick you hands in to warm. Don't burn yourself!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My heart breaks when I hear stories like this.....especially at this time of year. May they forever rest in peace.
It`s nearly 11am so will do a few more rows of knitting before lunch now that my fingers have warmed up.
Stay warm everyone &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you for that great tip bumpy. I just washed out my turkey roasting pan, platter, and serving bowls ready for Thursday so my hands are warm now. 
The added bonus is that the afghan is long enough to warm up my legs while I knit.My friend Mary who will have this afghan will benefit a lot from it because it`s so beautifully thick. And not only that but it`s such a vibrant red. It`s what keeps me going right now....the joy I know she will get by receiving it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Post a picture of the shrug as I would enjoy looking at your beautiful work.
> 
> You are right about drivers--stay away from them.
> 
> ...


That is so sad. Yes the babies are in the arms of Jesus. So sad for the older man too being disabled. It has been 24 years yesterday since my Dh was in the accident. He always get down this time of year. It was the day after Thanksgiving Day.But Praise God for his life!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I use heating pad to warm my hands to lazy to get up and do anything else.

Vicks mom always used it and wrap a big towel around our neck. 

When boys got sick Dr. told me to put honey tea and brandy together and boil it. Let cool, they slept through the night with out all the caughing and felt better in morning. I tried it and it did help.

Lucy did you get your flu shot this year? Sure hope you did.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so sad. Yes the babies are in the arms of Jesus. So sad for the older man too being disabled. It has been 24 years yesterday since my Dh was in the accident. He always get down this time of year. It was the day after Thanksgiving Day.But Praise God for his life!


Yes, I cried when I heard the news & prayed for God/Jesus to take care of those who died & the 27 year old mom to get well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I cried when I heard the news & prayed for God/Jesus to take care of those who died & the 27 year old mom to get well.


That poor mama. She will be on my heart today with the other family. God help both families to overcome their grief.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Georgiegirl and Wck what did you make on the test? Both my daughter and I were the same.


Told me I was sensible, cautious, practical & clever -- sounds good to me! How did you and dd do?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Not gonna give our secrets away.....all I'll say is my DH & I were exact opposites....but like I also said, this "test" was spot on for both of us..it had us pinpointed exactly as to our personalities. Really is kind-of creepy how something so insignificant can I.D. your personality.
> 
> Reminded me of 1 time I interviewed for a job. Was sent to some sort of "shrink" - took various tests - the ink blot & such - after the "shrink" looked over my results he, like this test, told me my personality, etc, & he was correct. He then went on to tell me the personality of the Pres. of the company I'd be working for as his personal secretary. As we explored a mutual working relationship the "shrink" & I both came to the same mutual conclusion I would not be a good fit for the president. No way! No how! I could not work under those conditions, nor do a satisfactory job as his secretary, a job I've always loved. Thus, I went on to another job wherein I was a good fit with my boss....we were a team!


Personalities make a big difference, especially in small groups. Glad it worked out for you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> They wouldn't know the truth if it hit them in the face. That's why I ignore them all the time now. They're not worth any effort to engage on my part.


Me too - I don't go there anymore


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm excited & praying for everything to go well.
> 
> I'm doing better as long as I eat before taking the meds so will gain weight but trying to eat more fruits/veggies.


Glad you're feeling a little better; hope LL is too and that Thumper's dil has an easy, safe delivery with 2 healthy new babies


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you're feeling a little better; hope LL is too and that Thumper's dil has an easy, safe delivery with 2 healthy new babies


WCK,

Thanks so much for thinking of me/us. I'm waiting for the babies, too. I'll just put my husband to work for Thanksgiving!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh the weather outside is frightful but the fire is so deliteful, and since We have no place to go let it snow let it snow let it snow.
> 
> Looks like we are having a bit of snow, glad covering leaves I did not rake.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good day Yarnie; stay home and keep warm. Looking for your pics.

We are replacing our wood stove insert with a pellet stove on Dec 6. Will miss the wood fire, but safer, cleaner and easier for dh to manage with pellets


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Post a picture of the shrug as I would enjoy looking at your beautiful work.
> 
> You are right about drivers--stay away from them.
> 
> ...


So very sad for those in the fires; prayers for them and their families


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My youngest son just bought himself a new smart phone, and it arrived today.
So when he was in the bathroom taking a shower I sneaked into his bedroom and measured his new phone.I have some camouflage yarn left over so will make him a cover for it for Christmas. The phone is 5 1/2 by 3 1/2 inches, so it won`t take me long to knit that cover. After Christmas I`ll knit him a cover for his laptop.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Told me I was sensible, cautious, practical & clever -- sounds good to me! How did you and dd do?


42 for me, 43 for my dd and 42 for you youngest ds. I think the test is right on for you! You are all of the above. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK,
> 
> Thanks so much for thinking of me/us. I'm waiting for the babies, too. I'll just put my husband to work for Thanksgiving!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 42 for me, 43 for my dd and 42 for you youngest ds. I think the test is right on for you! You are all of the above. :thumbup:


41 for me, so being on the line I can swing either way. :lol: :lol: I think I would fit into either group. Then again, I think this group is the best.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> 41 for me, so being on the line I can swing either way. :lol: :lol: I think I would fit into either group. Then again, I think this group is the best.


Glad you are among us Solowegirl Are you getting snow or sleet? DD is coming home tomorrow. I am afraid of the weather.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Glad you are among us Solowegirl Are you getting snow or sleet? DD is coming home tomorrow. I am afraid of the weather.


Luckily, all that nasty stuff was south of us. We had a tiny bit of rain. I hope it also misses your area.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I was a 44. Seems we are all pretty much in the same range here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oh, no! I scored 54.

The last words to describe me were: "excitement I _radiate_."

Sounds about right? :-D

I'm shut off  living by candlelight from now on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no! I scored 54.
> 
> The last words to describe me were: "excitement I _radiate_."
> 
> ...


OHHHH we know that to be true. LOL ZZZZZ'D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I scored 43


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bunch of like personalities here. Except that fire bug. :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I scored 42, Yep..I would say we are like minded people. Sort of cookie cutter aren't we. Darn I want a cookie now. Gotta Go


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> Sounds like a lot of anger coming from you.


I think you mistake anger for dislike. They are two different things.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Told me I was sensible, cautious, practical & clever -- sounds good to me! How did you and dd do?


I was a 31. Couldn't entice DH to take the test. He doesn't believe in Dr. Phil. I should take the test for him. I know him so well that I think I could get a reading.

Wanted to share the finished cocoon and baby blanket I have finished. I am also sending DD2 a blanket I made for her as a baby.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no! I scored 54.
> 
> The last words to describe me were: "excitement I _radiate_."
> 
> ...


I believe the score for you. You are a real powerhouse. I don't know how you do all that you do,


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Those so pretty Knit crazy. Dd will love to have her own blankie for baby. Which one is the new blanket? Love the cocoon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bunch of like personalities here. Except that fire bug. :XD:


You wouldn't be talking about me, now, would you? :XD:

I like my new nickname - but, really, I'm respectful of electricity, and safe when around it. I just enjoy lighting up a room with _action and excitment_!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I was a 31. Couldn't entice DH to take the test. He doesn't believe in Dr. Phil. I should take the test for him. I know him so well that I think I could get a reading.
> 
> Wanted to share the finished cocoon and baby blanket I have finished. I am also sending DD2 a blanket I made for her as a baby.


Such nice work KC! I really love the white blanket and the cocoon is so adorable. You are so quick, just learned about the new baby, and already a couple of projects completed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I believe the score for you. You are a real powerhouse. I don't know how you do all that you do,


I think I'll take your words as complimentary.

I'll admit, I like to keep busy and going, so do.

signed, FireBug!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those so pretty Knit crazy. Dd will love to have her own blankie for baby. Which one is the new blanket? Love the cocoon.


The white one is new. I tried to make a lightweight one. It never gets very cold in Sacramento plus I didn't know it was a boy when I started it. That's why the cocoon is mint green too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I love those, they`re so beautiful. And I bet they`re lovely and warm too.
Family heirlooms for sure. Well done Knitsy


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I just returned from the local ice cream maker. Couldn't decide between Cranberry Harvest, Pumpkin, Apple Crisp and EggNog (the specialty flavors this week) so, I bought them ALL!


Now, which one to try tonight ?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just returned from the local ice cream maker. Couldn't decide between Cranberry Harvest, Pumpkin, Apple Crisp and EggNog (the specialty flavors this week) so, I bought them ALL!
> 
> Now, which one to try tonight ?


You are killing me! Gd just bought me a bowl of Birthday cake ice cream. Not fond of it tho. But I did eat it and licked the bow. Never had any of your favors.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You wouldn't be talking about me, now, would you? :XD:
> 
> I like my new nickname - but, really, I'm respectful of electricity, and safe when around it. I just enjoy lighting up a room with _action and excitment_!


Who me?  :lol: Maybe you like Lectricity better or Lexi. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think I'll take your words as complimentary.
> 
> I'll admit, I like to keep busy and going, so do.
> 
> signed, FireBug!


That is a Cute name, KPG


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no! I scored 54.
> 
> The last words to describe me were: "excitement I _radiate_."
> 
> ...


Well, darn as that means you have a high intelligence level & you radiate!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I would like to introduce you to Cole Warren and Ellie Lianne.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The white one is new. I tried to make a lightweight one. It never gets very cold in Sacramento plus I didn't know it was a boy when I started it. That's why the cocoon is mint green too.


Your items are beautiful & your work is wonderful. Thanks for pictures.

We will baby watch with you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I would like to introduce you to Cole Warren and Ellie Lianne.


Oh, wow, they are cute as their names. Congratulations grandma!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Congratulations Grandma. More details please.


Like what?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Cole & Ellie....You're here...You're really here! We've all been anxiously awaiting your arrival. Welcome to this great, big wonderful world. You're gonna love it here & we're all gonna love you.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> weight? length? they look like they are big babies. How is the new mommy other than very tired.


She is doing fine. Their weights are on the monitors next to them. I don't know their lengths.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow.
Welcome to the world Cole and Ellie. Such beautiful names for beautiful babies. I really love them. 
You are so blessed Grandma Thumpy. Many many congratulations.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My youngest son just bought himself a new smart phone, and it arrived today.
> So when he was in the bathroom taking a shower I sneaked into his bedroom and measured his new phone.I have some camouflage yarn left over so will make him a cover for it for Christmas. The phone is 5 1/2 by 3 1/2 inches, so it won`t take me long to knit that cover. After Christmas I`ll knit him a cover for his laptop.


That will be a nice matched set Wendy and camo is sure popular with the young guys up here


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I was a 31. Couldn't entice DH to take the test. He doesn't believe in Dr. Phil. I should take the test for him. I know him so well that I think I could get a reading.
> 
> Wanted to share the finished cocoon and baby blanket I have finished. I am also sending DD2 a blanket I made for her as a baby.


They all look great KC - and I love the buttons on the cocoon, a perfect finishing touch. Very special for dd to have her own blanket to use for her baby


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You wouldn't be talking about me, now, would you? :XD:
> 
> I like my new nickname - but, really, I'm respectful of electricity, and safe when around it. I just enjoy lighting up a room with _action and excitment_!


spark(ling)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I would like to introduce you to Cole Warren and Ellie Lianne.


They're adorable Grandma Thumper!! and very nice names.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> spark(ling)


Cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Like what?


Great Thumper! Now go change your profile to grandma! They are beautiful. Now go home and get some rest. Everyone is going to need it. God is Good!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We are so very blessed and excited to have the new additions to our family. God is indeed good!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations Grandma. They are beautiful babies. Hope mother is doing well. Twins are more work but twice as much fun to raise.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I would like to introduce you to Cole Warren and Ellie Lianne.


Babies, you have babies! They are beautiful, Thumper. It was worth the wait. Lovely names too. I am so happy for you and the parents. Now you are all going to be very busy, but so happy. It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I'll take all but pumpkin. But since I only have Carmel Pecan Turtle Sundae, I'll have a dish of that.


I'll have a bowl of that as well - sound delish. Minus the pecans - cannot handle nuts in my IC.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are killing me! Gd just bought me a bowl of Birthday cake ice cream. Not fond of it tho. But I did eat it and licked the bow. Never had any of your favors.


I had the Apple Crisp tonight - to die for. French Vanilla with chunks of apple with cinnamon and spices. Wowsa!

Good thing I bought handpacked pints.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who me?  :lol: Maybe you like Lectricity better or Lexi. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: I like them both!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> That is a Cute name, KPG


Its from CB - she is very good at PR just as you are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, darn as that means you have a high intelligence level & you radiate!


Guess so, who knew?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I would like to introduce you to Cole Warren and Ellie Lianne.


Aw how beautiful! Congrats Thumper - so, so sweet. I pray Mom, Dad, Cole and Ellie (and the rest of the family) are well.

Be blessed - your miracles have arrived.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wonder if Thumpers baby will love ice cream too? She will be too busy for her old friends now. We have to take the back set.lol More exciting things are going on with her now. Probably be knitting all day and night to clothe those precious 1 Cole and 2 Ellie. Hope she post pics for us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Thanks everyone! We are so very blessed and excited to have the new additions to our family. God is indeed good!


Cole is especially off to a great start; great weight for a twin. No incubator for either of them I believe. So, cute, I keep going back to see their photos.

So happy for you they have arrived - Go Grandma and thumper all over them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I would like to introduce you to Cole Warren and Ellie Lianne.


Oh your a Grandma! I love your pictures sure you will need a grandma brag picture book now.

So happy for you Thumper and glad they are here.

Hope mom is doing well God Bless her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I see Sparkle is liting us up such a glow.what's her name again fire fly fire sparkles, lite of our lives, it goes on and on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ice cream into chocolate fudge myself not ice cream I mean fudge.


I did it I did it watch cap done. Tried it on hubbys head and it fits. Doesn't like the color white with grey flecks. So started a blue one for him. Only four more to go. Have to make scarf for DIL's mom. Then either fingerless gloves or boot cuffs for GD's. Want to bet I don't get it done.

If not GD,s and GS get money. To old to know what is in and it is easier than shop till you drop.

Not enough snow yesterday less then 1/2 inch very disappointed. Wanted enough to cover leafs that should have been rake up but only look at when out. Cover is the best thing. Wait till Jan. and I will be wishing to see those leaves.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ice cream into chocolate fudge myself not ice cream I mean fudge.
> 
> I did it I did it watch cap done. Tried it on hubbys head and it fits. Doesn't like the color white with grey flecks. So started a blue one for him. Only four more to go. Have to make scarf for DIL's mom. Then either fingerless gloves or boot cuffs for GD's. Want to bet I don't get it done.
> 
> ...


Was the fudge good? We want to see pics of your projects. You could do boot cuff in a hurry. Now that you have figured out your hat you can whip them up. I was so looking out at my driveway. Nothing but solid pine needles. Oh well it is still FALL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was the fudge good? We want to see pics of your projects. You could do boot cuff in a hurry. Now that you have figured out your hat you can whip them up. I was so looking out at my driveway. Nothing but solid pine needles. Oh well it is still FALL.


Of course fudge was and is good. So is a nice cup of Hot dark chocolate.

Sorry only pine needles.

New song for the electirc babe.

Baby come and lite my fire or sparkes which ever it will be.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Of course fudge was and is good. So is a nice cup of Hot dark chocolate.
> 
> Sorry only pine needles.
> 
> ...


Oh good song. Who was that I can't remember? Steppenwolf? Sparkles add a new twist.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh good song. Who was that I can't remember? Steppenwolf? Sparkles add a new twist.


It was the Doors wasn`t it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It was the Doors wasn`t it?


That was my first guess but then I flipped it to Steppenwolf. I think you are right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Found the right song for our Sparkles

The impossible seems possible

This time I"m an electric wire .


If the sun can radiate so can I.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So, I gave two microwave potholder bowls (two sizes) to my MIL to test them out.

Good News! She _loves_ them and tells me so will all Seniors.

Of course, they are meant to be useful to anyone who uses a microwave.

She loves the fact that they have so many uses I never thought of!

MIL tells me it is so much easier to carry heated bowls from the microwave to the table (original purpose).

MIL says she already uses it to carry anything heated since it is easier on older hands not to fiddle with mits, towels or pot holders covering the hands but instead just something underneath the container that can be held snug to the container.

She also said she has used it to carry and serve warm biscuits out of and to hold paper napkins.

She also uses to carry her cereal (cold) bowls as cold, not just warm, bowls are easier to carry with my fabric bowl as well.

She also believes the bowls are so pretty to leave on the table with wrapped candies or treats in them as well.

So, MIL is now not only my test case, but also my Public Relations Rep as well. I think she wants 20 or so bowls for all her friends for Cmas gifts.

Love that lady and her great and thoughtful feedback!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Good News: The Supreme Court will hear the Hobby Lobby Case. Let's pray that they will uphold the Constitution.


Yea! I hope the Constitution will prevail.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Found the right song for our Sparkles
> 
> The impossible seems possible
> 
> ...


I'm Firebug a/k/a Sparkles. I've seen the Light, and it is good!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, I gave two microwave potholder bowls (two sizes) to my MIL to test them out.
> 
> Good News! She _loves_ them and tells me so will all Seniors.
> 
> ...


Thats so wonderful

Does that mean you are heating up for the big zap :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was my first guess but then I flipped it to Steppenwolf. I think you are right.


It was the Doors!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thats so wonderful
> 
> Does that mean you are heating up for the big zap :XD:


It means I'm coming to shock you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> It was the Doors!


I like their music.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You are always a shocker all we have to do is switch on and your a lighting bug.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm Firebug a/k/a Sparkles. I've seen the Light, and it is good!


Here's your song...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm Firebug a/k/a Sparkles. I've seen the Light, and it is good!


Seeing the Light is all that matters. Firebug a/k/a Sparkles a/k/a Lexi Yahhaha


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here's your song...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I would like to introduce you to Cole Warren and Ellie Lianne.


Thumpbunny!! Finally! They are beautiful babies - congratulations to all. And now the fun really begins. Two healthy babies, one boy and one girl - life is good!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Grandma of new twins, How are you doing now that it's offical your a 'GRAND ma." :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thumper,

Congratulations! A boy and a girl. Perfect! Much happiness to everyone!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My youngest son just bought himself a new smart phone, and it arrived today.
> So when he was in the bathroom taking a shower I sneaked into his bedroom and measured his new phone.I have some camouflage yarn left over so will make him a cover for it for Christmas. The phone is 5 1/2 by 3 1/2 inches, so it won`t take me long to knit that cover. After Christmas I`ll knit him a cover for his laptop.


Sounds great! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't worry about weight gain for now Jayne as long as you can get pills down with out getting sick. Want you better .


Jane, I just saw this. I'm so glad they have some medicine for you - hope you get better fast.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Here's your song...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Seeing the Light is all that matters. Firebug a/k/a Sparkles a/k/a Lexi Yahhaha


I'm going with Lexi (quicker to type).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I am so happy the song was not "You light up my life"! I am sick of Debbie Boone and her one song. But it was a good song. Just sick of her and her Life time lift. :shock: Any new pics?


I'm with you! I have to mute it every time that ad comes on. They just released a new ad but the song still is used. 

I didn't even like the song when it first came out. So much for one-hit wonders.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So, Thumper, what will you be called by the twins?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

LL - feeling better? I hope so.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thumper so happy for you and your family. They are at a great weight. Your DIL did a great job. Bless her, your son, and hospital staff for the perfect delivery. can't ask for more..


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, Thumper, what will you be called by the twins?


I have no clue. I thought I'd let them each decide.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LL - feeling better? I hope so.


Thanks, KPG. Yes, better - but not completely. Weak/dizzy at times. I am trying to get a lot done for Thanksgiving today - all the less to do when the time comes.

Thank you for asking about me!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thumper so happy for you and your family. They are at a great weight. Your DIL did a great job. Bless her, your son, and hospital staff for the perfect delivery. can't ask for more..


So cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Its from CB - she is very good at PR just as you are.


I like Lexi the best as it fits you. Hugs. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thumper so happy for you and your family. They are at a great weight. Your DIL did a great job. Bless her, your son, and hospital staff for the perfect delivery. can't ask for more..


That is so true! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Shows
Watch Now
Login

Home
About Megyn Kelly
Interviews

Are Democrats fed up with ObamaCare?

Published November 25, 2013 | The Kelly File | Megyn Kelly

With: Marc Thiessen
Print
Email
Share

This is a rush transcript from "The Kelly File," November 25, 2013. This copy may not be in its final form and may be updated.

MEGYN KELLY, HOST: Welcome to "The Kelly File." And the big story tonight everyone, the president working a series of west coast fundraisers while a growing number of Democrats are now sending warnings to the White House. With just days to go before a key deadline, they are prepared to break ranks over ObamaCare.

Good evening, everyone. I'm Megyn Kelly. Earlier today, we got the latest in the series of polls now showing plunging political fortunes for the Obama administration. A CNN poll shows 53 percent of the country now does not trust our president. Fifty three percent. The first time since Mr. Obama took office that this poll shows a clear majority does not believe that he is either honest or trustworthy.

And it comes at a critical time for his presidency. The next big ObamaCare deadline is just five days from now. That is when the administration promised to have healthcare.gov working. And if it is not working, reports tonight suggest that vulnerable Democrats are prepared to turn their backs on the White House and even could go on the attack.

Marc Thiessen is a fellow at the American Enterprise Institute and a former speech writer for President George W. Bush. Marc, good to see you.

And so this report in Politico spells it out. They spoke with several Democrats, they talk about how they are angry, some of them, and how they had it. They say, a week after the October shutdown, Democrats were experiencing a euphoric high. This is a New Republic headline that's even worse about how the entire law is threatening liberalism.

In any event, they go out and say, we thought we had Republicans on the math, we thought we're going to win back the House and then the rollout fails. And now we are concerned we're going to be kicked out of our seats. And they are prepared apparently, Marc, to start joining Republicans in these oversight committee hearings aggressively to start openly pushing back on the law and its mandates and its deadlines. Where is this going to go from here?

MARC THIESSEN, AMERICAN ENTERPRISE INSTITUTE FELLOW: Well, they are watching the same polls that you cited. And they are seeing that the president is not just being questioned for his competence, he's being questioned for his honesty. That is a devastating thing.

The American people increasingly believed that the president and by extension his party in Congress, lied to them. I mean, do you know who's vulnerable in this election coming up? Every single Democrat who said, if you like your plan, you can keep your plan. And they are all on record, they are all on video having said it. And guess what? It's every vulnerable Democrat. There is a video that that's going to be played in every election showing them saying if you like your plan, you can keep your plan. And that's' going to be devastating in the elections. And they're trapped and don't know how to get out of it.

KELLY: What a difference now. Because I mean, this political article spells out how these Democrats are getting ready to break ranks. And they've about had it. They are not so satisfied by Joe Biden's, "It's going to be working, God willing," insurance.

And now they are getting ready to not necessarily put on Republican team Jerseys, but according to the article, they are predicting that the next oversight hearings that are coming up in December are going to get, quote, "ugly." And that the talking -- the discussions, excuse me that the White House has been having with them have not quelled the fears at all, that when the White House told them when they all went up to Capitol Hill, "We're going to get the website working, it's going to work out," there was open eye rolling. Because it's not just the American people who think the president is dishonest, Marc. It's the Democrats, too.

THIESSEN: Yes. Well, I mean, think about it. Three strikes and you're out. The first strike was saying if you like your plan, you can keep your plan, which we now know he never intended to do to keep that promise. Second strike was going out to the American people in saying, "I've got a fix," except he didn't have the authority to do the fix and so millions of people are losing their plans anyway. The website is the third strike. Now, if the website doesn't work, then you know, he said the vast majority of Americans, that website is going to work. Most people vast majority, that's like 95, 98 percent of people. No. They just said, they rolled it back and said that means if 80 percent works. So 20 percent of Americans are not going to get that promise kept for them.

This kind of stuff over and over again, they keep violating the first rule of holes which is when you are in one, stop digging. They keep making promises they can't keep instead of going down in saying, "We're going to fix this problem, here's how we're going to do it, it's going to take time, it's worse than we thought, but we're going to get down and enroll in states and fix it."

KELLY: You pointed out yourself, that -- put the website aside for a second.

THIESSEN: Yes.

KELLY: There is only so much they can say about the law itself. Because even the New York Times is now acknowledging, the whole law is a redistribution scheme.

THIESSEN: Sure.

KELLY: It is meant to take from some people and give to others. And even the New York Times is using terms like, as a result of this law, there are going to be, quote, "losers."

THIESSEN: Yes. Because what the whole plan was, I mean, what everybody is outraged about is what the plan was -- which is for people to be pushed out of their health care plans on the individual market and into ObamaCare involuntarily. And what everybody is angry about is what the entire intention of ObamaCare was, to redistribute.

KELLY: Because it's exactly the opposite of what they were told.

THIESSEN: Yes. Which is the opposite of what they're told. They are mad because they feel they were lied to because they were lied to. And so, there is no way you can fix that with words. You have to fix it with policy. You have to change something.

And these Democrats are in a really tough position, Megyn. Because they're dammed if they do and they're damned if they don't. We're hearing these reports they're going to go after the president. You know, I was in the White House in 2006 when George W. Bush was president. He was toxic and the Democrats took over Congress. And if these Democrats don't -- if they distance themselves too much from the president, they alienate the liberal base which still loves him.

KELLY: Uh-hm.

THIESSEN: And they need those people to turn out for them.

KELLY: Yes. But there is so much on the line right now, Marc. There's so much in the line. I mean, and we put up this headline when you were talking in the first answer. Because we pulled it from the New Republic, OK, the New Republic, this is a left-leaning publication. Look at the headline. "ObamaCare's threat to liberalism." I mean, it goes beyond ObamaCare. And let me just read the viewers one excerpt, OK, from this article. "Liberalism has spent the better part of the past century attempting to prove that it could competently and responsibly extend the state into new reaches of American life. With the rollout of this law, the administration has badly injured that cause... It has stifled bad news, fudged promises. It has failed to translate complex policy into plain English. It can't even launch a damn website" -- quoting them -- "What's more, nobody is responsible for the debacle has lost a job or suffer a demotion. Overtime, the technical difficulties can be repaired. Reversing the initial impressions of government ineptitude won't be so easy." That's the liberals talking.

THIESSEN: Yep. But that's the problem, OK? So, they don't care about Obama's legacy. They don't care about these vulnerable Democrats. What they care about is liberalism and the survival of liberalism. This is the liberal project writ large. And if fails, if ObamaCare fails, then the liberals project fails and are discredited for a generation.

So, all the Congressional Democrats and Senate Democrats who are vulnerable, they want fixes. They want Obama to allow people to stay in their plans, and the liberals don't want that, they want to push people out of their plans. That's why all the blue states are rejecting the fix. California, 1.1 million people lost their plans. Eighty thousand signed up. They are not letting them keep their plans because the left doesn't want to jeopardize ObamaCare.

So, there is this counter pressure where the Congressional Democrats want Obama to back down and the left doesn't want him to back down, and that's what the fight is going on within the Democrat Party.

KELLY: It's a broken promise either way. Either you can't keep your policy as he promised or you can keep it and the premiums are going to skyrocket on the exchange, and it could potentially be the beginning of the death spiral. We heard that from the architect of ObamaCare himself. Marc, thank you.

THIESSEN: Thank you, Megyn.

Content and Programming Copyright 2013 Fox News Network, LLC. ALL RIGHTS RESERVED. Copyright 2013 CQ-Roll Call, Inc. All materials herein are protected by United States copyright law and may not be reproduced, distributed, transmitted, displayed, published or broadcast without the prior written permission of CQ-Roll Call. You may not alter or remove any trademark, copyright or other notice from copies of the content.
Print
Email
Share
Comments

Transcripts

Latest Transcript
November 25, 2013

With: Marc Thiessen

Please click on a date for previous transcripts:
November 2013
<
>
28	29	30	31	1	2	3
4	5	6	7	8	9	10
11	12	13	14	15	16	17
18	19	20	21	22	23	24
25	26	27	28	29	30	1
Follow @megynkelly on Twitter!

Connect with Megyn Kelly

FacebookFacebook
TwitterTwitter
MailEmail


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jane, I just saw this. I'm so glad they have some medicine for you - hope you get better fast.


Thanks as they are staying down so far, but I'm eating small meals to keep down nausea. Hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good News: The Supreme Court will hear the Hobby Lobby Case. Let's pray that they will uphold the Constitution.


Pray for them as merchants should be able to keep their religious beliefs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I took the "test" at my daughters & I'm a 41 so just barely made that group. It was an interesting test as I went back to see which ones had more points & was surprised by some of the answers. Guess my personality did show!

Thanks CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as they are staying down so far, but I'm eating small meals to keep down nausea. Hugs


Janeway, we are here for you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I would like to introduce you to Cole Warren and Ellie Lianne.


YIPPPPPEEEEEE!!!!! We finally have babies. Although Cole doesn't look all that happy about his new environment. :lol: :lol: They are beautiful. Hope mom is doing well. Congratulations to your whole family.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as they are staying down so far, but I'm eating small meals to keep down nausea. Hugs


My thoughts and prayers are with you that you get better. Do what you need to do to keep the food down. It's important to keep your body's strength up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ice cream into chocolate fudge myself not ice cream I mean fudge.
> 
> I did it I did it watch cap done. Tried it on hubbys head and it fits. Doesn't like the color white with grey flecks. So started a blue one for him. Only four more to go. Have to make scarf for DIL's mom. Then either fingerless gloves or boot cuffs for GD's. Want to bet I don't get it done.
> 
> ...


With the first hat done, the rest will go up quickly. Would love to see it, did you take a picture? Fudge sounds good too. I've been good the past few weeks - no goodies in the house


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was the fudge good? We want to see pics of your projects. You could do boot cuff in a hurry. Now that you have figured out your hat you can whip them up. I was so looking out at my driveway. Nothing but solid pine needles. Oh well it is still FALL.


Have you ever done any weaving with pine needles? I've seen some beautiful work done by some of our local tribes, they also weave with strips of cedar bark


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm with you! I have to mute it every time that ad comes on. They just released a new ad but the song still is used.
> 
> I didn't even like the song when it first came out. So much for one-hit wonders.


I don't like the song either. Ugh. I am also so sick of Marie Osmond's Nutrasystem ads. They're on all the time. I must live in a chubby area!

"I've craving mac and cheese." So am I, sweetie - and I'm going to eat the one with butter and cheese and "all that good stuff!" I'll eat an extra serving for you, Marie! Yum! (Yeah - I do wear my sweat pants because they're more comfortable. Thanks for reminding me. :hunf:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, I gave two microwave potholder bowls (two sizes) to my MIL to test them out.
> 
> Good News! She _loves_ them and tells me so will all Seniors.
> 
> ...


Lucky you to have such a handy tester. Do you have some little info cards to display/include with the bowls when you sell them?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, I gave two microwave potholder bowls (two sizes) to my MIL to test them out.
> 
> Good News! She _loves_ them and tells me so will all Seniors.
> 
> ...


Seems I'm always asking questions here on our KP. Perhaps that's 'cause so many subjects are new to my world. So here I go again. What is a microwave potholder bowl? Do you have a photo of 1 or can you describe it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you ever done any weaving with pine needles? I've seen some beautiful work done by some of our local tribes, they also weave with strips of cedar bark


I have seen it but haven't tried it. Funny the things we burn some use for crafts. I have one of the strips of some kind of wood. It looks like an aspen tree.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't like the song either. Ugh. I am also so sick of Marie Osmond's Nutrasystem ads. They're on all the time. I must live in a chubby area!
> 
> "I've craving mac and cheese." So am I, sweetie - and I'm going to eat the one with butter and cheese and "all that good stuff!" I'll eat an extra serving for you, Marie! Yum! (Yeah - I do wear my sweat pants because they're more comfortable. Thanks for reminding me. :hunf:


Lol just not right looking so good at that age! Got my sweats on right now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lucky you to have such a handy tester. Do you have some little info cards to display/include with the bowls when you sell them?


How nice! I haven't seen them - will have to look for them. They do sound very useful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol just not right looking so good at that age! Got my sweats on right now.


So do I! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lucky you to have such a handy tester. Do you have some little info cards to display/include with the bowls when you sell them?


Are they sewn, WCK?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> YIPPPPPEEEEEE!!!!! We finally have babies. Although Cole doesn't look all that happy about his new environment. :lol: :lol: They are beautiful. Hope mom is doing well. Congratulations to your whole family.


Good thing we don't remember that far back - being in a warm, cosy, dark place and suddenly appearing in a bright, noisy place with people poking and prodding at you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen it but haven't tried it. Funny the things we burn some use for crafts. I have one of the strips of some kind of wood. It looks like an aspen tree.


Very true - good friends of ours are Japanese heritage and Ted's mother made the most beautiful origami out of labels from canned soups. Does anyone in your sil's family do origami?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Are they sewn, WCK?


KPG has been sewing them for her craft market this weekend but she hasn't posted any pics of finished bowls yet. I can barely sew a straight seam on a sewing machine so it's beyond my skills


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen it but haven't tried it. Funny the things we burn some use for crafts. I have one of the strips of some kind of wood. It looks like an aspen tree.


I have seen some in our antique store. Very fine needles and delicate work.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I like Mac and Cheese especially with real butter. My grands think I'm a good cook when I fix it for them.
> 
> Then I'm sure Marie does not have to pay for the food. It could be part of her compensation. I had a friend, who knew Jayne Meadows (dates me 1971), Jayne told her, she very seldom paid for things. If she needed a new carpet, she made a commercial, and they installed the carpet. Amazing what you can do with name recognition.


Wow! With all the nutrasystem commercials, Marie must have meals for life!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is so good advice.http://vitaminl.tv/video/885


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Lucky you to have such a handy tester. Do you have some little info cards to display/include with the bowls when you sell them?


Not yet, but will make a card or sign detailing the care and use of them. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Seems I'm always asking questions here on our KP. Perhaps that's 'cause so many subjects are new to my world. So here I go again. What is a microwave potholder bowl? Do you have a photo of 1 or can you describe it.


No problem - questions are how everyone learns.

I'll take a pic and post after Thanksgiving when I have more done.

Blessed Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Are they sewn, WCK?


Yes, they are. Will post a pic soon. Simply 100% cotton thread, fabric and specialty batting. Easy peasy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I have seen some in our antique store. Very fine needles and delicate work.


I'll have to look this up too; never knew or seen anything made of pine needles. I have so many around our house, perhaps I could use them in something useful!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is so good advice.http://vitaminl.tv/video/885


I _love_ this CB!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oh, wow, beautiful things _are_ made with pine needles.

I found this beauty too! Looks like she, like me, got an electrical shock sometime in her life: (not the useful creation I was inspired to create I'm afraid)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, wow, beautiful things _are_ made with pine needles.
> 
> I found this beauty too! Looks like she, like me, got an electrical shock sometime in her life: (not the useful creation I was inspired to create I'm afraid)


yes looks like something you may have. :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> With the first hat done, the rest will go up quickly. Would love to see it, did you take a picture? Fudge sounds good too. I've been good the past few weeks - no goodies in the house


Thats what you think, lost row count last night ripping back. Even with my row counter.   ;-)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Before I get too busy, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't like the song either. Ugh. I am also so sick of Marie Osmond's Nutrasystem ads. They're on all the time. I must live in a chubby area!
> 
> "I've craving mac and cheese." So am I, sweetie - and I'm going to eat the one with butter and cheese and "all that good stuff!" I'll eat an extra serving for you, Marie! Yum! (Yeah - I do wear my sweat pants because they're more comfortable. Thanks for reminding me. :hunf:


Ah dear Marie and before that can't remember her name right now. sweat pants are the reason for the season. I feel this way if I like something I am going to eat it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you ever done any weaving with pine needles? I've seen some beautiful work done by some of our local tribes, they also weave with strips of cedar bark


I have seen the pine needle basket. They are so pretty. Glad to know that the people are still making them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> KPG has been sewing them for her craft market this weekend but she hasn't posted any pics of finished bowls yet. I can barely sew a straight seam on a sewing machine so it's beyond my skills


thats why my sewing machine has a plate with lines on it. But still can't keep it with in lines, so you are not alone with straight lines.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is so good advice.http://vitaminl.tv/video/885


yes that is good advise but the heard seems to not believe the one they should. Sounds familar does it not.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes that is good advise but the heard seems to not believe the one they should. Sounds familar does it not.


 :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope all have a blessed National Turkey Day. 

I miss getting my lefse this year. Church Lutefisk and Lefse dinner. The little craft part women make home made lefse. Nice to have next day roll in turkey and cranberries nice left over sandwich.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Got to love this ad at the top of page when on here.

first ! one private message 

now it is

two private message !

It's a advertisment, yes I just have to now who is PM me.(Not)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Got to love this ad at the top of page when on here.
> 
> first ! one private message
> 
> ...


I always get those ads too. Guess what. ocare called me today. They must have seen where I called them to check what the letters meant a few weeks ago. :roll: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I always get those ads too. Guess what. ocare called me today. They must have seen where I called them to check what the letters meant a few weeks ago. :roll: :shock:


Oh my gosh they are doing that too. Seem to be a little problem getting people to sign up. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :shock:


word spelling wrong should be Herd's.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is so good advice.http://vitaminl.tv/video/885


  thanks CB, enjoyed that one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, wow, beautiful things _are_ made with pine needles.
> 
> I found this beauty too! Looks like she, like me, got an electrical shock sometime in her life: (not the useful creation I was inspired to create I'm afraid)


not meant for cuddling, but is a conversation piece.

Here's something a little more practical. They make baskets and bowls from miniature to extra large, hats, pins and little animal figures


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thats what you think, lost row count last night ripping back. Even with my row counter.   ;-)


Ouch! Did you try counting the ridges (each garter stitch ridge is 2 rows)?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Got to love this ad at the top of page when on here.
> 
> first ! one private message
> 
> ...


funny - my ad wants me to buy a new Dodge truck (that's not going to happen either)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah dear Marie and before that can't remember her name right now. sweat pants are the reason for the season. I feel this way if I like something I am going to eat it.


Was it Kirstie Alley? It was - I just checked. She did it a few years ago, but she just couldn't keep the weight off. Some people can't. I have a cousin who was always overweight. She tried every diet there was! Finally, in her seventies, she decided to just enjoy life and the heck with dieting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Eat hearty and let the dishes wait!

By the way, here's what's coming up next - this has special meaning for Southern USA, but it's really for all of you - all over the world.






Love to all from Atlanta, GA.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.


Thanks, WCK - and to you, too!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thats what you think, lost row count last night ripping back. Even with my row counter.   ;-)


Don't you hate it when you lose count of rows? I did the same last night and had to frog. Need to re-knit at least to what I lost yesterday. I have moved back to a sweater that I started before stopping to make a baby blanket and cocoon.

I have almost all my Thanksgiving dishes to take to DDs made now. So, I am knitting this afternoon. I made sausage stuffing, make-ahead mashed potatoes, cranberry jello salad, and cooked cranberries yesterday. Today, I made Waldorf salad and Chex Mix.

Yesterday, after finishing my dishes, I realized my sink was stopped up. DH spent hours and hours trying to unstop it. I couldn't get into the kitchen. I couldn't run the dishwasher. I couldn't hand wash dishes. What a mess! I think that's why I messed up my knitting. Ever since I got a new sink and new countertops last Christmas, my disposer doesn't work as well as it should. I think the plumber realigned the pipes. So frustrating!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Don't you hate it when you lose count of rows? I did the same last night and had to frog. Need to re-knit at least to what I lost yesterday. I have moved back to a sweater that I started before stopping to make a baby blanket and cocoon.
> 
> I have almost all my Thanksgiving dishes to take to DDs made now. So, I am knitting this afternoon. I made sausage stuffing, make-ahead mashed potatoes, cranberry jello salad, and cooked cranberries yesterday. Today, I made Waldorf salad and Chex Mix.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Happy Hanukkah and a Blessed Thanksgiving to all my KP friends!

So cool the two holidays meet this year.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Hanukkah and a Blessed Thanksgiving to all my KP friends!
> 
> So cool the two holidays meet this year.


Same to you, KPG!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Same to you, KPG!


Thank you. I don't have to cook a single thing as I'm joining family members at a restaurant this year. We'll meet at my sister's and BIL's home for the afternoon and a second meal and festivities.

I'll use my family (ladies) for slave labor and open "the factory" as I do every year. The ladies help me create craft items to take home and to help me create for my craft fairs while the men watch football.

Often the men join in as the ladies have too much fun! I love football but must keep all hands busy and productive. Everyone looks forward to the day in "the factory."

Blessings and hope you're feeling up to enjoying Turkey Day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. I don't have to cook a single thing as I'm joining family members at a restaurant this year. We'll meet at my sister's and BIL's home for the afternoon and a second meal and festivities.
> 
> I'll use my family (ladies) for slave labor and open "the factory" as I do every year. The ladies help me create craft items to take home and to help me create for my craft fairs while the men watch football.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great plan. Enjoy!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow! With all the nutrasystem commercials, Marie must have meals for life!!


I wonder how much weight she will gain once she goes off the Nutrisystem program. I doubt she will cook the way they do. I think that's a real problem with those packaged foods, since they are portion and calorie controlled, once you start cooking for yourself again you gain the weight. I just don't see these programs as dealing with changing your eating habits which, to me, is what will keep the weight off.

Yum Mac & Cheese. Joey, can I be your biggest GC?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my KP friends. If you are traveling, be careful out there.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. I don't have to cook a single thing as I'm joining family members at a restaurant this year. We'll meet at my sister's and BIL's home for the afternoon and a second meal and festivities.
> 
> I'll use my family (ladies) for slave labor and open "the factory" as I do every year. The ladies help me create craft items to take home and to help me create for my craft fairs while the men watch football.
> 
> ...


You are lucky to have such a helpful family. That's something to be thankful for. Have a Happy Thanksgiving KPG.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. I don't have to cook a single thing as I'm joining family members at a restaurant this year. We'll meet at my sister's and BIL's home for the afternoon and a second meal and festivities.
> 
> I'll use my family (ladies) for slave labor and open "the factory" as I do every year. The ladies help me create craft items to take home and to help me create for my craft fairs while the men watch football.
> 
> ...


That sounds like fun!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Before I get too busy, Happy Thanksgiving!


Thank you Lucy, and the same to you too.

:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> not meant for cuddling, but is a conversation piece.
> 
> Here's something a little more practical. They make baskets and bowls from miniature to extra large, hats, pins and little animal figures


So amazing! I'm always so inspired when I see what hands and minds create.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of my lovely friends. Hugs, Jane


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder how much weight she will gain once she goes off the Nutrisystem program. I doubt she will cook the way they do. I think that's a real problem with those packaged foods, since they are portion and calorie controlled, once you start cooking for yourself again you gain the weight. I just don't see these programs as dealing with changing your eating habits which, to me, is what will keep the weight off.
> 
> Yum Mac & Cheese. Joey, can I be your biggest GC?


I agree 100%. The best thing I've ever done is to learn to record and calculate the fats, carbs, protein, calories that I eat. Only then, do I know how to cut and what is the proper way to eat for my body. Of course, doing the correct thing is no easier; but at least you can rely on your own knowledge rather than boxed meals that once away from, the weight comes right back on.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my KP friends. If you are traveling, be careful out there.


Solo,
Same to you! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> You are lucky to have such a helpful family. That's something to be thankful for. Have a Happy Thanksgiving KPG.


Thank you - and to you as well!

My family (and extended family members) have always been that way. We all believe charity begins at home, and we use the holidays to encourage, support and care for one another and others. We live that way every day, but get together in one place for each Holiday or special day.

Luckily, they are no "bad apples" or "Uncle Joe's" to ignore or avoid in our family! Yet we have a lot of fun. (Of course, I can light up any room ) :-D

On Thanksgiving we gather things to fill backpacks with gifts and necessities for needy children overseas and for children with parents in the prison system, as well as decide upon a couple of families in our neighborhoods that we know are needy (normally those with children) so we can gather gifts to give to them at Christmas time.

Those works are part of 'the factory' work too.

We do the same on Easter.

I'm extremely grateful for my family, my parents and my blessings every day. Unfortunately, all the adults in our extended family have past with the exception of my MIL. Yet, the ideals and traditions carry on!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That sounds like fun!


Please join us  I know you'd fit right in and keep us laughing! Happy Turkey Day Bonnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of my lovely friends. Hugs, Jane


Thanks and to you as well Jane!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my KP friends. If you are traveling, be careful out there.


 :thumbup: A return greeting for the holiday(s) to you as well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't like the song either. Ugh. I am also so sick of Marie Osmond's Nutrasystem ads. They're on all the time. I must live in a chubby area!
> 
> "I've craving mac and cheese." So am I, sweetie - and I'm going to eat the one with butter and cheese and "all that good stuff!" I'll eat an extra serving for you, Marie! Yum! (Yeah - I do wear my sweat pants because they're more comfortable. Thanks for reminding me. :hunf:


Me too as Marie had 8 children then left them all & was driving away when her husband had reported her missing. Remember that episode? Then she divorced her husband, lost weight, then started those ads for income!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! The peanuts are coming home tomorrow so it's going to be a busy day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of my lovely friends. Hugs, Jane


Happy Thanksgiving to you, Janie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree 100%. The best thing I've ever done is to learn to record and calculate the fats, carbs, protein, calories that I eat. Only then, do I know how to cut and what is the proper way to eat for my body. Of course, doing the correct thing is no easier; but at least you can rely on your own knowledge rather than boxed meals that once away from, the weight comes right back on.


Agree. I can only lose if I count calories.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please join us  I know you'd fit right in and keep us laughing! Happy Turkey Day Bonnie.


Thanks, KPG - that's quite a compliment! The same to you and yours!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me too as Marie had 8 children then left them all & was driving away when her husband had reported her missing. Remember that episode? Then she divorced her husband, lost weight, then started those ads for income!


She must be married again because she talks about her husband in that commercial.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Was Fergie one of them also. Sarah Ferguson (spelling?)
> Prince Andrew's ex.


I think you're right!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I went back to work today. Pre-season loan program. It's a little hard to get back into working. One of our lumber customers gave us a turkey. We are thankful for the turkey, but I was planning on cooking light tomorrow. Kids are all doing their own thing since one of them will not be home. He may be able to get home later in the weekend. We will make plans when he is able to get home.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! We will enjoy the football games, especially if the Packers win!


I'm sure it is hard to get back into working. I would find it that way, too.

Ah, yes - the football games! We love those! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! The peanuts are coming home tomorrow so it's going to be a busy day.


Oh, Thumper - how perfect! You'll have a truly joyous Thanksgiving Day. God bless those sweet little babies and all of you!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, Bumpkins, Yarnie and Bonnie! Hope the storms pass you by and you enjoy your time with family and friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.


Thanks wck.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Don't you hate it when you lose count of rows? I did the same last night and had to frog. Need to re-knit at least to what I lost yesterday. I have moved back to a sweater that I started before stopping to make a baby blanket and cocoon.
> 
> I have almost all my Thanksgiving dishes to take to DDs made now. So, I am knitting this afternoon. I made sausage stuffing, make-ahead mashed potatoes, cranberry jello salad, and cooked cranberries yesterday. Today, I made Waldorf salad and Chex Mix.
> 
> Yesterday, after finishing my dishes, I realized my sink was stopped up. DH spent hours and hours trying to unstop it. I couldn't get into the kitchen. I couldn't run the dishwasher. I couldn't hand wash dishes. What a mess! I think that's why I messed up my knitting. Ever since I got a new sink and new countertops last Christmas, my disposer doesn't work as well as it should. I think the plumber realigned the pipes. So frustrating!


Oh you poor thing. My mother's plumbing is messed up today. Got a plumber out at 4 today. She is a wreck. My kids are staying at her house tonight. Hope they don't start it all back up. Last Christmas we had sewer problems Wasn't pretty. Just cut our tree and bought it home to yuck! It is frustrating when the plumbing is messed up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> not meant for cuddling, but is a conversation piece.
> 
> Here's something a little more practical. They make baskets and bowls from miniature to extra large, hats, pins and little animal figures


isn't it something what they can do with what pine needles. Unbelieveable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ouch! Did you try counting the ridges (each garter stitch ridge is 2 rows)?


nay just rip it out. But know almost done with band getting good at it except check now every few rows, found another mistake but only had to rip back three rows.

It an easy pattern , just to many distructions going on here.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh you poor thing. My mother's plumbing is messed up today. Got a plumber out at 4 today. She is a wreck. My kids are staying at her house tonight. Hope they don't start it all back up. Last Christmas we had sewer problems Wasn't pretty. Just cut our tree and bought it home to yuck! It is frustrating when the plumbing is messed up.


Seems these plumbing emergencies always happen during a holiday - when you have company at home...never fails - happened to us a couple of times.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. I don't have to cook a single thing as I'm joining family members at a restaurant this year. We'll meet at my sister's and BIL's home for the afternoon and a second meal and festivities.
> 
> I'll use my family (ladies) for slave labor and open "the factory" as I do every year. The ladies help me create craft items to take home and to help me create for my craft fairs while the men watch football.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> funny - my ad wants me to buy a new Dodge truck (that's not going to happen either)


Well apparantly you do not have any messages, you just need to keep on trucken. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She must be married again because she talks about her husband in that commercial.


Yes, I Heard on TV that he married again. She said once that she did not have any outside help with her children! I don't believe that s with that many children, she wouldn't have time for anything!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Bumpkins, Yarnie and Bonnie! Hope the storms pass you by and you enjoy your time with family and friends.


 Thanks Patty you too! We are fine storms pasted. Just cold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Was it Kirstie Alley? It was - I just checked. She did it a few years ago, but she just couldn't keep the weight off. Some people can't. I have a cousin who was always overweight. She tried every diet there was! Finally, in her seventies, she decided to just enjoy life and the heck with dieting.


Yes Bon that was the one. The only good I can see with that diet is they send you meals, but am sure I would not like them and would be doctoring them up.

Hubby laughs when he buys something from store ready made I have to taste it and see what it needs to make it taste better. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my KP friends. If you are traveling, be careful out there.


Happy Thanksgiving to you too. Happy Chanukkah! :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Bumpkins, Yarnie and Bonnie! Hope the storms pass you by and you enjoy your time with family and friends.


Happy Thanksgiving to you. We had a ground cover snow this AM, but it is in the teens now! Bur!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.


Ah thanks lady I love your Turkey, such a happy bird guess no one told him he is going to be dinner tomorrow. Sad isn't it.

Not it is yummie to the tummy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! The peanuts are coming home tomorrow so it's going to be a busy day.


You too Thumper. Oh the baby's are coming home! Yes you are going to have a very busy and Blessed day! Enjoy and take pics!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hubby just came in here and ask me if I had any extra kids I wish I could have shown you the picture he showed me.

a big kettle with a little one in the middle, he says if we had extra we could cook them . Well I thought it was funny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on Facebook from Lion Brand Yarns,,
> 
> You wonder where Neon Yarn comes from!


Oh how pretty. Love all the colors. Enjoy your day of rest and ball games. You will be working long hours again before long.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! The peanuts are coming home tomorrow so it's going to be a busy day.


Oh, what a happy day & it's Thanksgiving! Snuggle lots!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of my friends. I enjoy visiting with you every day. We have quite a bond here. Hope your day is Blessed tomorrow. Lots of love. WCK come eat turkey with me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Bumpkins, Yarnie and Bonnie! Hope the storms pass you by and you enjoy your time with family and friends.


Happy Thanksgiving to you, too, Patty. That sure is a cute little piano player in your avatar!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Eat hearty and let the dishes wait!
> 
> By the way, here's what's coming up next - this has special meaning for Southern USA, but it's really for all of you - all over the world.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie, that was very nice


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Eat hearty and let the dishes wait!
> 
> By the way, here's what's coming up next - this has special meaning for Southern USA, but it's really for all of you - all over the world.
> 
> ...


Oh Bon I loved it thank you Love right back at you from Wisconsin.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Don't you hate it when you lose count of rows? I did the same last night and had to frog. Need to re-knit at least to what I lost yesterday. I have moved back to a sweater that I started before stopping to make a baby blanket and cocoon.
> 
> I have almost all my Thanksgiving dishes to take to DDs made now. So, I am knitting this afternoon. I made sausage stuffing, make-ahead mashed potatoes, cranberry jello salad, and cooked cranberries yesterday. Today, I made Waldorf salad and Chex Mix.
> 
> Yesterday, after finishing my dishes, I realized my sink was stopped up. DH spent hours and hours trying to unstop it. I couldn't get into the kitchen. I couldn't run the dishwasher. I couldn't hand wash dishes. What a mess! I think that's why I messed up my knitting. Ever since I got a new sink and new countertops last Christmas, my disposer doesn't work as well as it should. I think the plumber realigned the pipes. So frustrating!


Ah sorry lady you are so busy then to have sink stop up. But it sounds like you have gotten the meal prep done and tomorrow you can sit and eat and enjoy the family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Hanukkah and a Blessed Thanksgiving to all my KP friends!
> 
> So cool the two holidays meet this year.


Yes it is Happy blessed Thanksgiving and Happy Hanukkah to all who are Jewish.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie, that was very nice


You're welcome, WCK. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon I loved it thank you Love right back at you from Wisconsin.


Thanks, Yarnie. That song just gives me a happy cozy feeling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's a picture of the two together. First time for me as a gramma and I'm hopeless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Don't you hate it when you lose count of rows? I did the same last night and had to frog. Need to re-knit at least to what I lost yesterday. I have moved back to a sweater that I started before stopping to make a baby blanket and cocoon.
> 
> I have almost all my Thanksgiving dishes to take to DDs made now. So, I am knitting this afternoon. I made sausage stuffing, make-ahead mashed potatoes, cranberry jello salad, and cooked cranberries yesterday. Today, I made Waldorf salad and Chex Mix.
> 
> Yesterday, after finishing my dishes, I realized my sink was stopped up. DH spent hours and hours trying to unstop it. I couldn't get into the kitchen. I couldn't run the dishwasher. I couldn't hand wash dishes. What a mess! I think that's why I messed up my knitting. Ever since I got a new sink and new countertops last Christmas, my disposer doesn't work as well as it should. I think the plumber realigned the pipes. So frustrating!


What an awful end to a day's cooking and preparations - but it sounds like you have a wonderful feast lined up for tomorrow. All the best to you and your family


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree 100%. The best thing I've ever done is to learn to record and calculate the fats, carbs, protein, calories that I eat. Only then, do I know how to cut and what is the proper way to eat for my body. Of course, doing the correct thing is no easier; but at least you can rely on your own knowledge rather than boxed meals that once away from, the weight comes right back on.


yes do the same things, look at it and say no too many calories ect. Then I sit down and I eat it. Don't want to waste any thing that taste good just because it is not good for me. 

Besides I am on a sea food diet, any thing I sea I eat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here's a picture of the two together. First time for me as a gramma and I'm hopeless.


Oh your lovely tiny twins, they are already pulling their Grandie's heart strings.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here's a picture of the two together. First time for me as a gramma and I'm hopeless.


Oh Thumper they are beautiful. You think you are hopeless now just wait it gets worse! Love it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Was Fergie one of them also. Sarah Ferguson (spelling?)
> Prince Andrew's ex.


I thought she was weight watchers??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you - and to you as well!
> 
> My family (and extended family members) have always been that way. We all believe charity begins at home, and we use the holidays to encourage, support and care for one another and others. We live that way every day, but get together in one place for each Holiday or special day.
> 
> ...


Your family has captured the true spirit of the season


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

To my Jewish friends, Chag Urim Sameach!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on Facebook from Lion Brand Yarns,,
> 
> You wonder where Neon Yarn comes from!


yes and they are a bunch of very Bright Sheep don't ya know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! The peanuts are coming home tomorrow so it's going to be a busy day.


An extra special Thanksgiving for your family - first with the new babies! Have a wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on Facebook from Lion Brand Yarns,,
> 
> You wonder where Neon Yarn comes from!


  cute photo, love the bright colours


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh you poor thing. My mother's plumbing is messed up today. Got a plumber out at 4 today. She is a wreck. My kids are staying at her house tonight. Hope they don't start it all back up. Last Christmas we had sewer problems Wasn't pretty. Just cut our tree and bought it home to yuck! It is frustrating when the plumbing is messed up.


Hope the plumber got it all fixed up; years ago we had plumbing problems just after Christmas when we had a houseful staying with us too. These things seem to come up at the worst times. Hope you and your family have a wonderful visit


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope the plumber got it all fixed up; years ago we had plumbing problems just after Christmas when we had a houseful staying with us too. These things seem to come up at the worst times. Hope you and your family have a wonderful visit


Thanks wck. I was just sitting here thinking about one Christmas years ago when our kids were small. We were on the way to my parents. Kids in the car all ready for Christmas Eve. We usually ate, opened presents and then to church. We were sitting in the car waiting for my Dh to get in the car with us. He locked the keys in the house. So kids were crying I was fussing. We have side light windows so dh picked up a brick and tried to throw thru the window. The brick would just bonce off. Took a long time for us to break unto our own house. lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You may be right on that one. Good memory, just short.


What I am not short I am 5'7 lost 1/2 inch some where. Seem I am growing out instead of growing up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks wck. I was just sitting here thinking about one Christmas years ago when our kids were small. We were on the way to my parents. Kids in the car all ready for Christmas Eve. We usually ate, opened presents and then to church. We were sitting in the car waiting for my Dh to get in the car with us. He locked the keys in the house. So kids were crying I was fussing. We have side light windows so dh picked up a brick and tried to throw thru the window. The brick would just bonce off. Took a long time for us to break unto our own house. lol


Oh now thats funny not to you all maybe but I love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

adding my wishes for a Happy Hanukkah too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Here's a picture of the two together. First time for me as a gramma and I'm hopeless.


That's such a sweet picture Thumper - so many more wonderful moments ahead of you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of my friends. I enjoy visiting with you every day. We have quite a bond here. Hope your day is Blessed tomorrow. Lots of love. WCK come eat turkey with me!


Sounds wonderful; blessings to you and yours


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What I am not short I am 5'7 lost 1/2 inch some where. Seem I am growing out instead of growing up.


OMG...I am so jealous. I am 5'4" at a push.

I will never forget when I brought my mom home from the hospital for the last time. At my request, she was assessed and accepted into hospice. That night when we got home she wanted to write her obit. The first thing she insisted upon was that we insert that she died the 5'6" redhead she had been all her life. Well, she reached 5' at a push on her best day and never had a strand of red hair on her head in her life. But she wanted it so, she got it. We laughed so hard while writing this thing we cried.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG...I am so jealous. I am 5'4" at a push.
> 
> I will never forget when I brought my mom home from the hospital for the last time. At my request, she was assessed and accepted into hospice. That night when we got home she wanted to write her obit. The first thing she insisted upon was that we insert that she died the 5'6" redhead she had been all her life. Well, she reached 5' at a push on her best day and never had a strand of red hair on her head in her life. But she wanted it so, she got it. We laughed so hard while writing this thing we cried.


Oh I love your story. It reminded me of Pop's hubbys father he was such a sweet man. when he pass we went back to New York to bury him and clean up the house. We found his drivers lincense . From the 50' on up to the 90's that man grew from 5 feet to 6'3 inches. He never was that tall but I loved it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG...I am so jealous. I am 5'4" at a push.
> 
> I will never forget when I brought my mom home from the hospital for the last time. At my request, she was assessed and accepted into hospice. That night when we got home she wanted to write her obit. The first thing she insisted upon was that we insert that she died the 5'6" redhead she had been all her life. Well, she reached 5' at a push on her best day and never had a strand of red hair on her head in her life. But she wanted it so, she got it. We laughed so hard while writing this thing we cried.


I have struck down too. Was 5'4' now I feel so short. When I stand at the stove I feel like a little child trying to reach the big old pan to stir . Sinking slowly . I have the redhair part. Got it last week. :wink: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh but I hated being tall, in school when they had class pictures they always put me in the top row, and do you know all who stood on the top row all the boys. That was before I found out I like boys. Know I think wow I was the only girl who had all the boys around her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Talk about funerals. Or were we? Am tired. When my bil died of a sudden heart attack my little sister was devastated . I feel so bad for her I cried as much as she did. When it was time for her to get in the family car I was trying to get my dh into the car and used my clicker. The alarm went off and sounded all thru the church lot . I couldn't get it to turn off. Just as my brother was helping my sister in the car she turned straight to me and looked in my eyes and smiled. She knew it was me. Only me could have done such a stupid thing at a funeral. But right before she got married I got trappped in the bathroom stall. It is a blur how I got out. Seems like the I remember crawling under something. Ahhha


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks wck. I was just sitting here thinking about one Christmas years ago when our kids were small. We were on the way to my parents. Kids in the car all ready for Christmas Eve. We usually ate, opened presents and then to church. We were sitting in the car waiting for my Dh to get in the car with us. He locked the keys in the house. So kids were crying I was fussing. We have side light windows so dh picked up a brick and tried to throw thru the window. The brick would just bonce off. Took a long time for us to break unto our own house. lol


And a burgler would probably have broken in within seconds!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And a burgler would probably have broken in within seconds!


I wonder what my neighbors thought? lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talk about funerals. Or were we? Am tired. When my bil died of a sudden heart attack my little sister was devastated . I feel so bad for her I cried as much as she did. When it was time for her to get in the family car I was trying to get my dh into the car and used my clicker. The alarm went off and sounded all thru the church lot . I couldn't get it to turn off. Just as my brother was helping my sister in the car she turned straight to me and looked in my eyes and smiled. She knew it was me. Only me could have done such a stupid thing at a funeral. But right before she got married I got trappped in the bathroom stall. It is a blur how I got out. Seems like the I remember crawling under something. Ahhha


Oh now I love that story you really are tired your telling all your scerets on here. I would have loved to have seen you coming from out under the door.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now I love that story you really are tired your telling all your scerets on here. I would have loved to have seen you coming from out under the door.


I have so many embarrassing moments. Would take a year to tell them all. Happens almost daily. :shock: :-o


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talk about funerals. Or were we?


Kinda, sorta...

At my grandmother's funeral my mom, the never was 5'4" person,needed to go to the rest room. She, not being the planner that I am, didn't consider her wardrobe and was wearing one of those all-in-one girdle/pantie/slip thingies. Throw in pantyhose. It was not an optimum combination. She made the mistake of telling the story to some at the wake and some of us got the giggles. We couldn't stop!

Have you ever been tossed out of a funeral home? I have.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Kinda, sorta...
> 
> At my grandmother's funeral my mom, the never was 5'4" person,needed to go to the rest room. She, not being the planner that I am, didn't consider her wardrobe and was wearing one of those all-in-one girdle/pantie/slip thingies. Throw in pantyhose. It was not an optimum combination. She made the mistake of telling the story to some at the wake and some of us got the giggles. We couldn't stop!
> 
> Have you ever been tossed out of a funeral home? I have.


No but have had to move to the front of the church in high school. My friend and I always got the giggles. Pastor called up to the front row. We started it up again. I felt something tapping on my shoulder. It was my mother 2 rows back with a lesson in her hand and she had it between her two fingers . I could see her short dress up and knew her butt was showing and it made us howl out laughing more. You are terrible Thumper getting kicked out of a funeral home. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG...I am so jealous. I am 5'4" at a push.
> 
> I will never forget when I brought my mom home from the hospital for the last time. At my request, she was assessed and accepted into hospice. That night when we got home she wanted to write her obit. The first thing she insisted upon was that we insert that she died the 5'6" redhead she had been all her life. Well, she reached 5' at a push on her best day and never had a strand of red hair on her head in her life. But she wanted it so, she got it. We laughed so hard while writing this thing we cried.


That's a great story, your mom sounds like she was a character and had a good sense of humour


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have struck down too. Was 5'4' now I feel so short. When I stand at the stove I feel like a little child trying to reach the big old pan to stir . Sinking slowly . I have the redhair part. Got it last week. :wink: :lol:


I'm still 5'4", but my mom has shrunk a couple of inches to my height and dh lost a couple of inches after he fell off a ladder a few years ago


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=498625453568932&set=a.454447137986764.1073741826.100002644467053


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm still 5'4", but my mom has shrunk a couple of inches to my height and dh lost a couple of inches after he fell off a ladder a few years ago


Yah, sure.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=498625453568932&set=a.454447137986764.1073741826.100002644467053


Been there; done that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talk about funerals. Or were we? Am tired. When my bil died of a sudden heart attack my little sister was devastated . I feel so bad for her I cried as much as she did. When it was time for her to get in the family car I was trying to get my dh into the car and used my clicker. The alarm went off and sounded all thru the church lot . I couldn't get it to turn off. Just as my brother was helping my sister in the car she turned straight to me and looked in my eyes and smiled. She knew it was me. Only me could have done such a stupid thing at a funeral. But right before she got married I got trappped in the bathroom stall. It is a blur how I got out. Seems like the I remember crawling under something. Ahhha


you do get yourself into fixes - you're just too much fun!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Kinda, sorta...
> 
> At my grandmother's funeral my mom, the never was 5'4" person,needed to go to the rest room. She, not being the planner that I am, didn't consider her wardrobe and was wearing one of those all-in-one girdle/pantie/slip thingies. Throw in pantyhose. It was not an optimum combination. She made the mistake of telling the story to some at the wake and some of us got the giggles. We couldn't stop!
> 
> Have you ever been tossed out of a funeral home? I have.


I think the giggles wouldn't stop if we ever all got together in person


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! The peanuts are coming home tomorrow so it's going to be a busy day.


Enjoy! You will have the best Thanksgiving ever!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Bumpkins, Yarnie and Bonnie! Hope the storms pass you by and you enjoy your time with family and friends.


Again, Happy Thanksgiving CB, Yarnie, Bonnie, KPG, - who have I forgotten!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Many Thanksgiving Blessings to everyone here at KP. I hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes do the same things, look at it and say no too many calories ect. Then I sit down and I eat it. Don't want to waste any thing that taste good just because it is not good for me.
> 
> Besides I am on a sea food diet, any thing I sea I eat.


I like the way you think, Yarnie!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here's a picture of the two together. First time for me as a gramma and I'm hopeless.


Precious! Wonderful, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I thought she was weight watchers??


Oh, that's right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG...I am so jealous. I am 5'4" at a push.
> 
> I will never forget when I brought my mom home from the hospital for the last time. At my request, she was assessed and accepted into hospice. That night when we got home she wanted to write her obit. The first thing she insisted upon was that we insert that she died the 5'6" redhead she had been all her life. Well, she reached 5' at a push on her best day and never had a strand of red hair on her head in her life. But she wanted it so, she got it. We laughed so hard while writing this thing we cried.


I get it. I USED to be 5"1'. I thought my kids were still growing into their thirties. They just laughed at that idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talk about funerals. Or were we? Am tired. When my bil died of a sudden heart attack my little sister was devastated . I feel so bad for her I cried as much as she did. When it was time for her to get in the family car I was trying to get my dh into the car and used my clicker. The alarm went off and sounded all thru the church lot . I couldn't get it to turn off. Just as my brother was helping my sister in the car she turned straight to me and looked in my eyes and smiled. She knew it was me. Only me could have done such a stupid thing at a funeral. But right before she got married I got trappped in the bathroom stall. It is a blur how I got out. Seems like the I remember crawling under something. Ahhha


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Kinda, sorta...
> 
> At my grandmother's funeral my mom, the never was 5'4" person,needed to go to the rest room. She, not being the planner that I am, didn't consider her wardrobe and was wearing one of those all-in-one girdle/pantie/slip thingies. Throw in pantyhose. It was not an optimum combination. She made the mistake of telling the story to some at the wake and some of us got the giggles. We couldn't stop!
> 
> Have you ever been tossed out of a funeral home? I have.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I thank my God in all my remembrance of you, always in every prayer of mine for you all making my prayer with joy, (Philippians 1:3, 4 ESV)

This is my heart and this is my prayer for you; today and everyday. Have a great Thanksgiving! Love yall. Don't work to hard.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gobble, gobble.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMuhSKP9Hco


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thank my God in all my remembrance of you, always in every prayer of mine for you all making my prayer with joy, (Philippians 1:3, 4 ESV)
> 
> This is my heart and this is my prayer for you; today and everyday. Have a great Thanksgiving! Love yall. Don't work to hard.


thanks CB I have until 1:00 before i start making a mess of kitchen. Just the two of us this year, kind of nice must say. Make a little eat a lot.

Hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving and are stuff to the gills and sleeping in the chair by tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I get it. I USED to be 5"1'. I thought my kids were still growing into their thirties. They just laughed at that idea!


ha ha they don't know that they really are do they??? :idea:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=498625453568932&set=a.454447137986764.1073741826.100002644467053


thanks for the reminder CB. I seem to forget those who are not at home with all the food fixing ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Again, Happy Thanksgiving CB, Yarnie, Bonnie, KPG, - who have I forgotten!


I should not have put out there what I posted. as I made it sound like it was meant for some on here.

So i will just say Thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Thumper today is going to be so so nice for you . Happy for you. Get to hold those little ones and havea the joy of being Grandma. Wait tell they start to talk and call you grandma or what ever name you deside on. You will get tears in your eyes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Many Thanksgiving Blessings to everyone here at KP. I hope you all have a wonderful day


Like this wonder how they got those two to sit together ? ah it is magic I know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK are you busy and working? Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gobble, gobble.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMuhSKP9Hco


This was great. Thank you, CB!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Here's a picture of the two together. First time for me as a gramma and I'm hopeless.


They are so cute. In the future, when they get that close they are planning something. Tell your DIL that when she hears the word *LETS* to be very cautious. Mischief will be brewing. I speak from experience. :lol: :lol: :lol: Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What I am not short I am 5'7 lost 1/2 inch some where. Seem I am growing out instead of growing up.


I think that is what makes us look shorter. If we grew up, we could handle the extra pounds. Growth spurts are wasted on children.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have so many embarrassing moments. Would take a year to tell them all. Happens almost daily. :shock: :-o


Isn't it nice when those embarrassing moments can make you laugh, and laugh at yourself? They are the ones that get passed on in the family, usually with love.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gobble, gobble.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMuhSKP9Hco


Hilarious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Isn't it nice when those embarrassing moments can make you laugh, and laugh at yourself? They are the ones that get passed on in the family, usually with love.


You're so right!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Here's a picture of the two together. First time for me as a gramma and I'm hopeless.


They are so beautiful Thumper. I think you are hopelessly in love. I know I would be too. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK are you busy and working? Hope you have a good day.


Hope you and hubby had a good day too celebrating Thanksgiving. Good news, still very busy at the store. Tomorrow (Fri) is our downtown kick-off for Christmas season put on by the downtown business community - close off streets, have hay rides, carollers, school concerts. Santa arrives on the roof of City Hall and comes down on the ladder of a fire truck to meet with all the kids. Finished off with fireworks. Makes for a very long day, but lots of fun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Isn't it nice when those embarrassing moments can make you laugh, and laugh at yourself? They are the ones that get passed on in the family, usually with love.


So true;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> They are so beautiful Thumper. I think you are hopelessly in love. I know I would be too. Happy Thanksgiving.


And in a few more months, you will fall in love all over again with your new grandson, another blessing for you


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you and hubby had a good day too celebrating Thanksgiving. Good news, still very busy at the store. Tomorrow (Fri) is our downtown kick-off for Christmas season put on by the downtown business community - close off streets, have hay rides, carollers, school concerts. Santa arrives on the roof of City Hall and comes down on the ladder of a fire truck to meet with all the kids. Finished off with fireworks. Makes for a very long day, but lots of fun.


Sounds like great fun. Hope you make a lot of sales!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I love Black Friday. I can laze around and eat leftovers all day. And I won`t feel guilty because I worked very hard yesterday.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love Black Friday. I can laze around and eat leftovers all day. And I won`t feel guilty because I worked very hard yesterday.


WendyBee,

Same here. Turkey sandwich for breakfast was the best!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> WendyBee,
> 
> Same here. Turkey sandwich for breakfast was the best!


Do you put any leftover stuffing in your sandwich? Yum!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Do you put any leftover stuffing in your sandwich? Yum!


No stuffing. Just mayo and lots of pepper. Also, I bought Arnold Country White bread. Makes the best sandwich. I was a vegetable today. Couldn't do anything but knit.

What did you eat?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Do you put any leftover stuffing in your sandwich? Yum!


I don`t make turkey sandwiches. I love turkey and gravy. That`s what I`m having right now.
I`m not keen on stuffing either - although hubby loves it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My hubby says that the day after Thanksgiving and Christmas are the best meal days of the year.
With the leftover mashed potato/ruterbager, brussel sprouts, roast parsnips and potatoes. I fry it on both sides til golden brown. I serve it with leftover turkey and stuffing. I call it bubble and squeak because of the noise it makes in the pan while cooking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My hubby says that the day after Thanksgiving and Christmas are the best meal days of the year.
> With the leftover mashed potato/ruterbager, brussel sprouts, roast parsnips and potatoes. I fry it on both sides til golden brown. I serve it with leftover turkey and stuffing. I call it bubble and squeak because of the noise it makes in the pan while cooking.


Can you tell me how you make bubble and squeak? Sounds delish.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Can you tell me how you make bubble and squeak? Sounds delish.


Sure thing Lucy - I`d be happy to.

Heat up a large skillet, add some butter. Throw in leftover mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts, sliced roast potatoes, roast parsnips, ruterbager.
Using a spatular press down firmly until the bottom of the bubble and squeak has a brown crusty on the bottom. Flip over and cook on the other side. 
You can make individual patties if you prefer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No stuffing. Just mayo and lots of pepper. Also, I bought Arnold Country White bread. Makes the best sandwich. I was a vegetable today. Couldn't do anything but knit.
> 
> What did you eat?


I was a vegetable, too. Didn't even knit until this evening. Finally felt a spark of life at about 4:30-5:00 p.m. (Couldn't sleep last night - awake till 3 a.m. Too much excitement or too much food?)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I was so tired last night I went to bed with makeup still on. My kids had gone to my mother's the rest of the family went hunting. The phone woke me up ringing. I couldn't see the id so I turned the bathroom lite on. I looked at the id and then looked in the mirror. I looked like Beetlejuice. I really did it scared me. lol Ate left overs myself. So did the dogs.( Please no one put a pic of Beetlejuice on). :O


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was so tired last night I went to bed with makeup still on. My kids had gone to my mother's the rest of the family went hunting. The phone woke me up ringing. I couldn't see the id so I turned the bathroom lite on. I looked at the id and then looked in the mirror. I looked like Beetlejuice. I really did it scared me. lol Ate left overs myself. So did the dogs.( Please no one put a pic of Beetlejuice on). :O


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Lucy - I`d be happy to.
> 
> Heat up a large skillet, add some butter. Throw in leftover mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts, sliced roast potatoes, roast parsnips, ruterbager.
> Using a spatular press down firmly until the bottom of the bubble and squeak has a brown crusty on the bottom. Flip over and cook on the other side.
> You can make individual patties if you prefer.


Thank you! Can you change the ingredients according to what you have?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was a vegetable, too. Didn't even knit until this evening. Finally felt a spark of life at about 4:30-5:00 p.m. (Couldn't sleep last night - awake till 3 a.m. Too much excitement or too much food?)


I was so exhausted yesterday (and my husband - and I don't know why???) that I could barely make it to bed!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was so tired last night I went to bed with makeup still on. My kids had gone to my mother's the rest of the family went hunting. The phone woke me up ringing. I couldn't see the id so I turned the bathroom lite on. I looked at the id and then looked in the mirror. I looked like Beetlejuice. I really did it scared me. lol Ate left overs myself. So did the dogs.( Please no one put a pic of Beetlejuice on). :O


Funny. I've looked in the mirror and scared myself too at times. Usually, I am noticing how much older I am looking!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I was so exhausted yesterday (and my husband - and I don't know why???) that I could barely make it to bed!


I don't know why we were so tired, either. We were GUESTS, for Pete's sake. We took food, we had to actually wear decent clothes instead of Marie Osmond's sweat pants, but you'd have thought we'd run a marathon. We've gotten used to our wicked, lazy ways!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know why we were so tired, either. We were GUESTS, for Pete's sake. We took food, we had to actually wear decent clothes instead of Marie Osmond's sweat pants, but you'd have thought we'd run a marathon. We've gotten used to our wicked, lazy ways!


I don't know what it is either. Change of schedule, drinking, too much food?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

We were awakened at 5:00 this morning by a call from my husband's security department at work. One of the boilers quit at one of the buildings he manages. So, I've been up since that time. Grrr... I was hoping to sleep in. 

I was a slug yesterday. Ran around all last week what with the grands being born. Thanksgiving day I made and DH and I packed up, delivered, and served a full TG meal to DS and his DIL. DS wanted me to come over yesterday to help with the housework and I told him it can wait until today as I was pooped!

Hope to get some stitching of some sort in today. We'll see. Hope everyone had a blessed Thanksgiving and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We were awakened at 5:00 this morning by a call from my husband's security department at work. One of the boilers quit at one of the buildings he manages. So, I've been up since that time. Grrr... I was hoping to sleep in.
> 
> I was a slug yesterday. Ran around all last week what with the grands being born. Thanksgiving day I made and DH and I packed up, delivered, and served a full TG meal to DS and his DIL. DS wanted me to come over yesterday to help with the housework and I told him it can wait until today as I was pooped!
> 
> Hope to get some stitching of some sort in today. We'll see. Hope everyone had a blessed Thanksgiving and enjoy your weekend.


You have had a busy time! Enjoy the babies!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was so tired last night I went to bed with makeup still on. My kids had gone to my mother's the rest of the family went hunting. The phone woke me up ringing. I couldn't see the id so I turned the bathroom lite on. I looked at the id and then looked in the mirror. I looked like Beetlejuice. I really did it scared me. lol Ate left overs myself. So did the dogs.( Please no one put a pic of Beetlejuice on). :O


Do like I do - don't wear makeup and then you'll never have to remove it before bed. :-D I've gotten to the point of only wearing it on special occasions although I wore none on Thanksgiving, so I don't know what I doing! :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know why we were so tired, either. We were GUESTS, for Pete's sake. We took food, we had to actually wear decent clothes instead of Marie Osmond's sweat pants, but you'd have thought we'd run a marathon. We've gotten used to our wicked, lazy ways!


 :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do like I do - don't wear makeup and then you'll never have to remove it before bed. :-D I've gotten to the point of only wearing it on special occasions although I wore none on Thanksgiving, so I don't know what I doing! :shock:


If I don't wear makeup, no one recognizes me. Drastic difference. Won't go out of the house without it. I'm scary without it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> If I don't wear makeup, no one recognizes me. Drastic difference. Won't go out of the house without it. I'm scary without it.


Me too. When my bil died everyone thought I wasn't there. Asked me where I was that night. No makeup on.I said standing right beside you. lol The other day I was getting my groceries out of the car. The mail lady drove up to give me the mail. She said I didn't recognize you. Ha because I am usually outside working in the yard without makeup.
:|


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. When my bil died everyone thought I wasn't there. Asked me where I was that night. No makeup on.I said standing right beside you. lol The other day I was getting my groceries out of the car. The mail lady drove up to give me the mail. She said I didn't recognize you. Ha because I am usually outside working in the yard without makeup.
> :|


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> If I don't wear makeup, no one recognizes me. Drastic difference. Won't go out of the house without it. I'm scary without it.


I never go out without make-up either. One of my friends introduced me to Merle Norman when we were 15, and I use nothing else, and neither does she. She still looks fabulous. My husband complains that I look so much younger than he does, and I tell him that he should have used a high SPF lotion. He pooh-poohed that when young.

Soap has not touched my face for 52 years. I use cleansing cream only and powder base which has 52 SPF. I don't use anything close to my eye though and no blush. I find less is more as I got older. Good skin care is critical and somewhat repairable for sun damaged skin.

The friend who joined us in Florida with her husband was a sun lover since I met her 36 years ago (and probably before). She looks much older and is younger by 2 years. But, she never used anything but lipstick and eye makeup. Her skin dried out. But, I don't try preaching to her. I tried that 15 years ago, and she didn't buy it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I never go out without make-up either. One of my friends introduced me to Merle Norman when we were 15, and I use nothing else, and neither does she. She still looks fabulous. My husband complains that I look so much younger than he does, and I tell him that he should have used a high SPF lotion. He pooh-poohed that when young.
> 
> Soap has not touched my face for 52 years. I use cleansing cream only and powder base which has 52 SPF. I don't use anything close to my eye though and no blush. I find less is more as I got older. Good skin care is critical and somewhat repairable for sun damaged skin.
> 
> The friend who joined us in Florida with her husband was a sun lover since I met her 36 years ago (and probably before). She looks much older and is younger by 2 years. But, she never used anything but lipstick and eye makeup. Her skin dried out. But, I don't try preaching to her. I tried that 15 years ago, and she didn't buy it.


You have converted me. Also, genes are key. Thanks.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You have converted me. Also, genes are key. Thanks.


I never wear makeup and nothing but water goes on my face. I'm sensitive to all the moisturizers out there and it makes me beak out or I develop a rash. I'm fortunate to be one of those good genes recipients and my skin is pretty darned good for a 60 year old woman. Most people think I'm younger than I am or they are just being very polite. I vote for the former.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I don't wear make up either. When I was substitute teaching, I had about one-half hour to wake up, shower, eat, and leave the house. I would not get out of bed and get ready unless I had to go to work. No time for make up. Most people do not believe I am as old as I am (65+). My hands do look old.


It's the cold climate. We preserve better here.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here's a picture of the two together. First time for me as a gramma and I'm hopeless.


They are two beautiful darlings! Hugs to you and them!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It's the cold climate. We preserve better here.


I think you got something in that 'cold climate'. Isn't cold a preservative? :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> It's the cold climate. We preserve better here.


I've always heard that's 1 reason British women have such beautiful complexions...the damp, misty air there keeps the wrinkles away. I know a woman who sun tans constantly...has done it for years..her skin looks like wrinkled leather.....NOT a pretty sight!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I've always heard that's 1 reason British women have such beautiful complexions...the damp, misty air there keeps the wrinkles away. I know a woman who sun tans constantly...has done it for years..her skin looks like wrinkled leather.....NOT a pretty sight!


Oh, dear. I sit in the sun in the winter in the Caribbean. Can't help it. It feels so good.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> It's the cold climate. We preserve better here.


I think there is less sun damage to skin in colder climates, and that is the key. Sun protection and humidity is important in skin care. I have heard that the dewy skin of English ladies is attributed to the amount of rainfall they get. That's what good make-up does. It holds in your natural moisture. I have found the humidifier on our furnace helps my skin too. Every Fall I forget to up the humidity in the house until my skin gets itchy. Then I set it, and I'm comfortable. My skin looks and feels better too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

something I have behttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLNn2YflwNsen listening to and love.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

here is the other one that makes me cry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

the last one I promise


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have always tanned. Everyone things I am my 16 yo mother. lol Have never used anything but a buff puff and soap. lol But my sister lays in the tanning bed 12 months out of the year. She is 10 1/2 years younger and looks like beef jerky. But I have to cover the freckles and dark circles up. My hands show my age too.:{


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think there is less sun damage to skin in colder climates, and that is the key. Sun protection and humidity is important in skin care. I have heard that the dewy skin of English ladies is attributed to the amount of rainfall they get. That's what good make-up does. It holds in your natural moisture. I have found the humidifier on our furnace helps my skin too. Every Fall I forget to up the humidity in the house until my skin gets itchy. Then I set it, and I'm comfortable. My skin looks and feels better too.


I use "Kiss My Face" organic cream. It helps.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have always tanned. Everyone things I am my 16 yo mother. lol Have never used anything but a buff puff and soap. lol But my sister lays in the tanning bed 12 months out of the year. She is 10 1/2 years younger and looks like beef jerky. But I have to cover the freckles and dark circles up. My hands show my age too.:{


My hands show my age terribly.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My hands show my age terribly.


So do mine, but I'm in the garden constantly. I stay out of the sun otherwise. I have known women who would suntan in Florida regularly and now look much older than their real age having a tough looking, leathery face. I'm not sure if the SPF products protect as much as they claim to. People I know who use high SPF and sit out in full bright sun, are beginning to get wrinkled faces.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So do mine, but I'm in the garden constantly. I stay out of the sun otherwise. I have known women who would suntan in Florida regularly and now look much older than their real age having a tough looking, leathery face. I'm not sure if the SPF products protect as much as they claim to. People I know who use high SPF and sit out in full bright sun, are beginning to get wrinkled faces.


Yes, my gardening has ruined my hands. Oh, dear...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> If I don't wear makeup, no one recognizes me. Drastic difference. Won't go out of the house without it. I'm scary without it.


Hmmmm.....That could be a good disguise for one of our adventures, parties, feasts, etc. :mrgreen: :twisted: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You have converted me. Also, genes are key. Thanks.


Yes, genes. I had an aunt who was a sun-worshiper - developed lots of wrinkles. I stayed out of the sun due to miserable sunburn and skin cancer in family. Now I'm losing a pound or two - gettng some of my aunt's wrinkles. Go figure. The one with the fewest wrinkles was my father. I think shaving kept his skin fresh and new. If only I'd known!  Just kidding - I didn't have whiskers -- then.

Actually, I'm over the wrinkles. Can't do anything about it, and DH doesn't seem to mind. I withdrew from the Miss America contest a while ago, so. The extra pounds do haunt me though. And any hair that doesn't belong is snipped or yanked. And now you know all my embarrassing shortcomings. Confession is good for the soul! (Where's the angel icon?)

And it's just between us girls, right?

Any men on here, do not read this or immediately forget it. That is the unwritten oath you take on FF Wearing Denim and Pearls!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My hands show my age terribly.


So do mine, and it happened suddenly. I was noticing that my friend had a lot of age spots - and suddenly she traded hands with me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So do mine, but I'm in the garden constantly. I stay out of the sun otherwise. I have known women who would suntan in Florida regularly and now look much older than their real age having a tough looking, leathery face. I'm not sure if the SPF products protect as much as they claim to. People I know who use high SPF and sit out in full bright sun, are beginning to get wrinkled faces.


I sat in the shade and still have wrinkles. Payment for past wrongs, I guess. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, genes. I had an aunt who was a sun-worshiper - developed lots of wrinkles. I stayed out of the sun due to miserable sunburn and skin cancer in family. Now I'm losing a pound or two - gettng some of my aunt's wrinkles. Go figure. The one with the fewest wrinkles was my father. I think shaving kept his skin fresh and new. If only I'd known!  Just kidding - I didn't have whiskers -- then.
> 
> Actually, I'm over the wrinkles. Can't do anything about it, and DH doesn't seem to mind. I withdrew from the Miss America contest a while ago, so. The extra pounds do haunt me though. And any hair that doesn't belong is snipped or yanked. And now you know all my embarrassing shortcomings. Confession is good for the soul! (Where's the angel icon?)
> 
> ...


You are hilarious!  I want to "Kiss Your Face" with LL's moisturizing cream.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I sat in the shade and still have wrinkles. Payment for past wrongs, I guess. :shock:


Your skin type is also a factor. Redheads have thinner, drier skin and have to take extra measures to fend off wrinkles. I have pale skin, and have to be careful about sun. If I get too much, my skin hurts when I'm in the sun. So, I cover up, wear 50 SPF and don't stay out long. I can tan, but usually, I burn first unless I am careful.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, genes. I had an aunt who was a sun-worshiper - developed lots of wrinkles. I stayed out of the sun due to miserable sunburn and skin cancer in family. Now I'm losing a pound or two - gettng some of my aunt's wrinkles. Go figure. The one with the fewest wrinkles was my father. I think shaving kept his skin fresh and new. If only I'd known!  Just kidding - I didn't have whiskers -- then.
> 
> Actually, I'm over the wrinkles. Can't do anything about it, and DH doesn't seem to mind. I withdrew from the Miss America contest a while ago, so. The extra pounds do haunt me though. And any hair that doesn't belong is snipped or yanked. And now you know all my embarrassing shortcomings. Confession is good for the soul! (Where's the angel icon?)
> 
> ...


I love your honesty. We all have the same issues. It's good to realize it isn't just happening to me. It's happening to everyone.

I spent the day cutting out fabric for my Mother of the Bride dress. It is silver-colored stretch satin A-line cocktail length dress, with a silver lace over blouse. I am also making a jacket of silver satin. I have to get a zipper, some jacket lining and a large silver button for the jacket closure. Then I can start sewing it up. I was cutting it out on the flour and realized I am getting too old to crawl around like that laying out fabric. It wore me out. I am knitting now with my puppy on my lap. DH took our grandson to the IU vs Purdue Oaken Bucket game. They keep texting me the score. I think they are having a great time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Your skin type is also a factor. Redheads have thinner, drier skin and have to take extra measures to fend off wrinkles. I have pale skin, and have to be careful about sun. If I get too much, my skin hurts when I'm in the sun. So, I cover up, wear 50 SPF and don't stay out long. I can tan, but usually, I burn first unless I am careful.


Some tan is unavoidable, so by the end of summer, even with avoiding all the sun possible, I tend to have a slight tan. But what you said about skin types intrigues me. I wonder if, even being a natural blonde, one can have a more sun-resistant skin. When younger, I never burned, unless I fell asleep in the sun for a long time. Also, latitude location, differing sun rays' strength, has an effect on how much damage is done. 10 min. in the sun in Toronto is not as damaging as 10 min. in the sun Havana. There are so many variables. I try to stave off wrinkles with lots of moisturizing lotion, but I know it's a losing proposition.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Also, I read that a person with poor lung function has more wrinkles. Don't know if that is completely true, but if your skin is not getting enough oxygen, it seems reasonable.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Also, I read that a person with poor lung function has more wrinkles. Don't know if that is completely true, but if your skin is not getting enough oxygen, it seems reasonable.


Poor lung function means your body is starved of oxygen, so I imagine your body grabs it even from your skin. My Dad died of Idiopathic Pulmonary Fibrosis. He worked so hard to breath and was on oxygen for a long time. I don't remember that it made his skin wrinkle, but it caused a great deal of weight loss.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are hilarious!  I want to "Kiss Your Face" with LL's moisturizing cream.


Think it'll help?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I love your honesty. We all have the same issues. It's good to realize it isn't just happening to me. It's happening to everyone.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out fabric for my Mother of the Bride dress. It is silver-colored stretch satin A-line cocktail length dress, with a silver lace over blouse. I am also making a jacket of silver satin. I have to get a zipper, some jacket lining and a large silver button for the jacket closure. Then I can start sewing it up. I was cutting it out on the flour and realized I am getting too old to crawl around like that laying out fabric. It wore me out. I am knitting now with my puppy on my lap. DH took our grandson to the IU vs Purdue Oaken Bucket game. They keep texting me the score. I think they are having a great time.


The dress sounds beautiful! I admire you for making it. I understand about the crawling on the floor.

Thanks for telling me I'm not alone. It does help to know that. I thought about warning my daughters ahead of time so they wouldn't be shocked at the changes they will experience. Then I decided it would just discourage them. It's like labor - we all have to experience it ourselves. We do not share these secrets with the young!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Lucy - I`d be happy to.
> 
> Heat up a large skillet, add some butter. Throw in leftover mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts, sliced roast potatoes, roast parsnips, ruterbager.
> Using a spatular press down firmly until the bottom of the bubble and squeak has a brown crusty on the bottom. Flip over and cook on the other side.
> You can make individual patties if you prefer.


Sounds like a good way to use up leftovers. Thanks Wendy


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Some tan is unavoidable, so by the end of summer, even with avoiding all the sun possible, I tend to have a slight tan. But what you said about skin types intrigues me. I wonder if, even being a natural blonde, one can have a more sun-resistant skin. When younger, I never burned, unless I fell asleep in the sun for a long time. Also, latitude location, differing sun rays' strength, has an effect on how much damage is done. 10 min. in the sun in Toronto is not as damaging as 10 min. in the sun Havana. There are so many variables. I try to stave off wrinkles with lots of moisturizing lotion, but I know it's a losing proposition.


I agree - there are so many variables. I never tan - just turn pink and fade. I lived in Tucson for two years, and when we got home people asked me where was my tan. Humph!

Once when I was pregnant and the doctor was measuring my huge belly, his mind must have wandered to the great white whale. I say that because he commented that my skin was so white (he graciously refrained from adding any other appropriate adjectives). Then he asked if there were redheads in the family. By the way, there are a few but I'm not one of them. Not naturally, anyway - just strawberry blonde when the Clairol worked right.

Funny - I've never felt especially pale. But then, I don't feel real short either, and I'm .......well.......very short.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was so tired last night I went to bed with makeup still on. My kids had gone to my mother's the rest of the family went hunting. The phone woke me up ringing. I couldn't see the id so I turned the bathroom lite on. I looked at the id and then looked in the mirror. I looked like Beetlejuice. I really did it scared me. lol Ate left overs myself. So did the dogs.( Please no one put a pic of Beetlejuice on). :O


Too funny :lol: it's been a while since I did that, but I know what you mean about scaring yourself :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I was so exhausted yesterday (and my husband - and I don't know why???) that I could barely make it to bed!


Hope you took the day to relax and recover and are back to your usual self


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> the last one I promise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, genes. I had an aunt who was a sun-worshiper - developed lots of wrinkles. I stayed out of the sun due to miserable sunburn and skin cancer in family. Now I'm losing a pound or two - gettng some of my aunt's wrinkles. Go figure. The one with the fewest wrinkles was my father. I think shaving kept his skin fresh and new. If only I'd known!  Just kidding - I didn't have whiskers -- then.
> 
> Actually, I'm over the wrinkles. Can't do anything about it, and DH doesn't seem to mind. I withdrew from the Miss America contest a while ago, so. The extra pounds do haunt me though. And any hair that doesn't belong is snipped or yanked. And now you know all my embarrassing shortcomings. Confession is good for the soul! (Where's the angel icon?)
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: we're aging gracefully


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I love your honesty. We all have the same issues. It's good to realize it isn't just happening to me. It's happening to everyone.
> 
> I spent the day cutting out fabric for my Mother of the Bride dress. It is silver-colored stretch satin A-line cocktail length dress, with a silver lace over blouse. I am also making a jacket of silver satin. I have to get a zipper, some jacket lining and a large silver button for the jacket closure. Then I can start sewing it up. I was cutting it out on the flour and realized I am getting too old to crawl around like that laying out fabric. It wore me out. I am knitting now with my puppy on my lap. DH took our grandson to the IU vs Purdue Oaken Bucket game. They keep texting me the score. I think they are having a great time.


Sounds like a gorgeous Mother of the Bride outfit. Hope we get to see it when you're done


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy the dress sounds beautiful. You know we what to see pics of the dress and wedding.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy the dress sounds beautiful. You know we what to see pics of the dress and the wedding.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Lucy - I`d be happy to.
> 
> Heat up a large skillet, add some butter. Throw in leftover mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts, sliced roast potatoes, roast parsnips, ruterbager.
> Using a spatular press down firmly until the bottom of the bubble and squeak has a brown crusty on the bottom. Flip over and cook on the other side.
> You can make individual patties if you prefer.


Sounds good as I like all of those veggies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do like I do - don't wear makeup and then you'll never have to remove it before bed. :-D I've gotten to the point of only wearing it on special occasions although I wore none on Thanksgiving, so I don't know what I doing! :shock:


Me too as I only wash my face with Ivory soap, then seal the pores with Witch Hazel, the put on Ponds moisturizer! I hate make up!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My Miss Molly on my lap she is getting too big to be across my lap so she lays long ways on my legs!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm going to bed as been critiqued on the "other" side! Nighty, night!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - there are so many variables. I never tan - just turn pink and fade. I lived in Tucson for two years, and when we got home people asked me where was my tan. Humph!
> 
> Once when I was pregnant and the doctor was measuring my huge belly, his mind must have wandered to the great white whale. I say that because he commented that my skin was so white (he graciously refrained from adding any other appropriate adjectives). Then he asked if there were redheads in the family. By the way, there are a few but I'm not one of them. Not naturally, anyway - just strawberry blonde when the Clairol worked right.
> 
> Funny - I've never felt especially pale. But then, I don't feel real short either, and I'm .......well.......very short.


Reflections on our lives.... must be the heavy meal we consumed on Thursday. 
There have been rumors of a gypsy ancestor on my mother's side and therefore the sunburn-resistant skin. My siblings have it, as do my children. 
I started out at a max of 5'4", now I'm down to 5'1". Disgusting! I'm shrinking in height but gaining in girth... one of the things to look forward to as one gets older... yuck.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My Miss Molly on my lap she is getting too big to be across my lap so she lays long ways on my legs!


Miss Molly is a beautiful cat. Is she cuddly? She appears to be very friendly. Female felines are VERY independent.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me too as I only wash my face with Ivory soap, then seal the pores with Witch Hazel, the put on Ponds moisturizer! I hate make up!


My dermatologist told me to use only Dove because my skin was dry and everything gave me a rash. Luckily, I love Dove.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Think it'll help?


It would give the phrase "pucker up" a whole new meaning!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - did you have a good visit with your family? Did your gs enjoy hunting with the guys?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> My Miss Molly on my lap she is getting too big to be across my lap so she lays long ways on my legs!


She's so beautiful Jane; obviously very happy with her new home since you've adopted her. This is Earl - he is the tamest of the feral cats that adopted us when we moved in here. He's about 14 now and likes to stay in the house for a while, he likes to be petted but doesn't like being held. He has a real love affair going with dh's slippers


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you took the day to relax and recover and are back to your usual self


Thanks for thinking of me WCK. I am doing much better. Hope you are fine, too. I am beginning to feel fatter because of the whipped cream and pie leftovers I have been eating...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My dermatologist told me to use only Dove because my skin was dry and everything gave me a rash. Luckily, I love Dove.


They say wash your face once a day - at night.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They say wash your face once a day - at night.


I don't think I could start the day without washing my face. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Miss Molly is a beautiful cat. Is she cuddly? She appears to be very friendly. Female felines are VERY independent.


She only enjoys being on my lap, but not to hug & don't touch her ears. I wonder if she had been abused as well as abandoned.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think I could start the day without washing my face. Old habits die hard.


Me either especially to get the sleep out of your eyes. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's so beautiful Jane; obviously very happy with her new home since you've adopted her. This is Earl - he is the tamest of the feral cats that adopted us when we moved in here. He's about 14 now and likes to stay in the house for a while, he likes to be petted but doesn't like being held. He has a real love affair going with dh's slippers


He is a handsome cat & good of you to take him in your home.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit Crazy, your dress will be lovely & I think it is wonderful that you are sewing it! It will fit better than store bought clothes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just some pictures of Joe Biden! Not cute!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think I could start the day without washing my face. Old habits die hard.


If you cleanse your face in the evening, all you need is a little water in the morning. You don't need soap or cleanser.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just some pictures of Joe Biden! Not cute!


Oh, my. The looks on the faces of those around him are hilarious!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Knit Crazy, your dress will be lovely & I think it is wonderful that you are sewing it! It will fit better than store bought clothes.


I hope so. Tomorrow is sewing day. It has been hard to put down my knitting for sewing. I think I am getting to be a knitting addict. I don't want to do anything else. I decided to make it because I never find what I want in the stores, and I hate shopping all over town for a dress. Joann's had the fabric I wanted, and I knew I could do it, but it's not knitting.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my. The looks on the faces of those around him are hilarious!


Yes, it made me laugh a long time!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, it made me laugh a long time!


Me, too, Jane.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL great Biden pics. Thanks for the laughs.

Still busy knitting here. It`s hard to believe it`s Christmas THIS month!!!! Where has the time gone???


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL great Biden pics. Thanks for the laughs.
> 
> Still busy knitting here. It`s hard to believe it`s Christmas THIS month!!!! Where has the time gone???


I've also got the kneedles clicking - knitting a scarf for the doll Santa's giving to my 7 yr old GD for Christmas - in her favorite color pink - she once splashed in a water puddle when we least expected it & said "I love pink, puddles & chocolate." Does this girly-girl have her priorities in order, or what?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I've also got the kneedles clicking - knitting a scarf for the doll Santa's giving to my 7 yr old GD for Christmas - in her favorite color pink - she once splashed in a water puddle when we least expected it & said "I love pink, puddles & chocolate." Does this girly-girl have her priorities in order, or what?


Hmm... I'm not too sure she does. Chocolate should start any list.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I've also got the kneedles clicking - knitting a scarf for the doll Santa's giving to my 7 yr old GD for Christmas - in her favorite color pink - she once splashed in a water puddle when we least expected it & said "I love pink, puddles & chocolate." Does this girly-girl have her priorities in order, or what?


That precious little GD of yours sounds perfect to me Georgiegirl
♥♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That precious little GD of yours sounds perfect to me Georgiegirl
> ♥♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oh, for crying out loud! I just watched 60 Minutes about the free divers making world record dives at the Blue Hole on Long Island, Bahamas.

I was there in 2010 and went 600 feet down (further than those on 60 Minutes tonight), but as you can see from my photos, there was no one but hubby to record my record-breaking achievement.

Plus, I didn't wear goggles and you must to make the record books - next time I'll remember that.:shock: 

The ride in to reach the blue hole on no road in an open-air jeep was worse than my dive, that much I remember.

It sure was beautiful there though.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - did you have a good visit with your family? Did your gs enjoy hunting with the guys?


Yes we did. The weather boy grandson stayed with us 2 extra days. We took him home today. He got to hunt with his cousins. He saw a deer but he didn't have a bullet in the gun yet. hehe They all had a great time at the hunting camp. Thanks for asking. We had a good Thanksgiving too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's so beautiful Jane; obviously very happy with her new home since you've adopted her. This is Earl - he is the tamest of the feral cats that adopted us when we moved in here. He's about 14 now and likes to stay in the house for a while, he likes to be petted but doesn't like being held. He has a real love affair going with dh's slippers


Earl is beautiful. I can tell he has been well tended too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just some pictures of Joe Biden! Not cute!


Ewwwwwwwwwww :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope so. Tomorrow is sewing day. It has been hard to put down my knitting for sewing. I think I am getting to be a knitting addict. I don't want to do anything else. I decided to make it because I never find what I want in the stores, and I hate shopping all over town for a dress. Joann's had the fabric I wanted, and I knew I could do it, but it's not knitting.


I feel the same way about knitting right now. It is funny if you were in the mood to sew then you would be pressured to knit. lol But just think you will have it over with and can relax knowing you have it ready for the wedding.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Hmm... I'm not too sure she does. Chocolate should start any list.


Me thinks she saves the best for last...chocolate.....takes after her grandmother. Give me chocolate & no 1 gets hurt!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Me thinks she saves the best for last...chocolate.....takes after her grandmother. Give me chocolate & no 1 gets hurt!


 :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Me thinks she saves the best for last...chocolate.....takes after her grandmother. Give me chocolate & no 1 gets hurt!


I dunno...I'm still suspicious of anyone that doesn't list chocolate first. Call me paranoid but hidden agendas and all that, one never knows.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, for crying out loud! I just watched 60 Minutes about the free divers making world record dives at the Blue Hole on Long Island, Bahamas.
> 
> I was there in 2010 and went 600 feet down (further than those on 60 Minutes tonight), but as you can see from my photos, there was no one but hubby to record my record-breaking achievement.
> 
> ...


Wow, beautiful area!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So been busy knitting and getting outside Christmas lights sleds, ect out while it is warm enough. No extention cords hubby using them for Chicken coop. So must buy more. 

Made watch cap to see how it look and made it for hubby he didn't like the gray color so rip it out and did in blue like he ask. Does not like it says he looks funny in it. Great, and oldest son who complained about the volkswagon cap made him complains its not warm enough(made a few years ago) and he does not like 1898 cap either. 
Found about 6 crochet books for DIL and she only wanted one or two the rest left here. 
Showed her pattern of knitting winter head band want to make for granddaughter told she would not wear it but DIL would like it. Show her pattern for boot cuffs would make instead again told she would not use as she has fur on top of boots. Made DIL a shug, she has not worn ruffle scarf made last year. Wow sure felt good about that.

New DIL loves everything I make the grey vest is for her. Made her a beautiful mohair scarf three years ago and she loved it and bragged about it. I made sparate petals to knit on to scarf and one lady told her she could never knit that. Also made her mom a vest to keep her warm as she had cancer. She died and new DIL now wears it. 
Son is now getting pictures of himself from baby on don't care if he likes it or not. 
Going to make 1898 caps and put a couple in my purse for homeless when I see them on the street.

Giving GD money thats it. Other GD will get hat,as will GS.Also watch cap for other son. Will make 1898 cap for Dad he will like it.

Told DIL made me a afgan for Christmas. but GD like it so she got it.

Looked for cards I was going to put on gifts only found one package . Know what it says I made this especially for you even if you don't like it please act like you to. other card says yes, I did make it and no you can't return it. Should have kept mouth shut. Cleaned shelf out trying to find other set. Did find lead for pencils I bought. mags that needeed to be thrown away.
On lap top and said my free subscipion for MaCfee has run out. Please it cost me 69.00 for protection last Jan. Was not free. As Mcfee was for more than one computer put on desk top. Guess what would not run on desk top So bought Norton guess what something funny going on about a couople of months ago neighbor found viruses, ect . that Norton allowed through. Bought AVG working fine.

Hubby took out wooden old fashion sleds I made to put out front that is all I wanted. But he drag out stuff I did not want to put out. 

Do you get the feeling I am upset. Yes Christmas humbug. 

Off to get extension cords. Wonder what today will bring.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Forgot to add whole chicken put in NUwave said an hour. Spaetzle and veag. done guess what chicken not done and bay time done spaetzle and veg over done and cold. 

And to top night off started hat for other granddaughter slouchy hat with picot-edge that someone on KP put pattern up. Rip out as misstake could not let go by. 

Lovely day just lovely. humbug


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Forgot to add whole chicken put in NUwave said an hour. Spaetzle and veag. done guess what chicken not done and bay time done spaetzle and veg over done and cold.
> 
> And to top night off started hat for other granddaughter slouchy hat with picot-edge that someone on KP put pattern up. Rip out as misstake could not let go by.
> 
> Lovely day just lovely. humbug


I hear ya. I feel your pain. It's so hard to pick decorations, gifts. You're smart to get it done. We're putting it off - for eye doctor and another cataract surgery. Finished by Christmas! I hope! Sounds like new DIL loves everything you make!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Sugar Plum Fairy
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219468-1.html#4399343
> 
> Fantastic!


That is fantastic! Thanks for sharing the post Joey!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK: here is the photo I promised you of three of my Microwave Bowl Potholders:

They may look flat in the photo, but they actually hold a bowl form that hugs the bowl that is placed in them and while heating in the microwave.

Each is reversible (opposite color you can see on the loop), and all materials 100% cotton so machine washable and dryable too.

I found the pattern on-line and edited it to my liking, created a hanging loop and made 27 of this size. This size is appropriate for standard soup bowls.

Now, I'm onto making a larger size for mixing bowls and vegetable bowls.

First, I want to make some floor length tablecloths for my booth tables. (using Royal Purple panne velvet  !)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Those are fantastic Gifty. You are truly talented and I`m so proud to know you. They will be flying off your booth shelves.

They`re are not only very pretty to look at, but they`re functional too. And with the cost of healthcare these days, they will save a lot of hospital visits because there will be no more burns/scalds taking hot bowls from the microwave.
Win//win


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ve been so incredibly busy for the past week - more than ever. What with the cooking I`ve been doing, I`ve been knitting well into the wee hours to try and finish these 2 afghans in time for Christmas - and a baby afghan to knit by January.
Thursday was the turkey dinner plus sides and dessert. Friday was leftover 'bubble and squeak'. Saturday I made 24 turkey fajitas. Sunday I made turkey subs with a stuffing/mayo spread, cheese, turkey, sliced onions and lettuce. Today I`ll be making bbq`d turkey with the last of the 'bubble and squeak'
Also today I`m making 50 home made mozzarella sticks for our sons Birthday dinner tomorrow. I`m also making him a chocolate cake with white choc chips and a Cool Whip frosting. Our son requested a full spaghetti dinner plus mozzarella sticks on the side for his Birthday dinner so who am I to argue. It`s his day after all.
Then when dinner is finished, I will be knitting into the wee hours again. Phew!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful pictures. Reminds me of St Thomas. I was there, St Thomas, 29 years ago.
> 
> I would never try to dive. I swim like a rock.


I agree. I love St Thomas too. I rank Secret Harbor in St. Thomas as my 2nd favorite beach.

However, I've been on beaches around the world (Okinawa, California, Florida, Bermuda, Thailand, Singapore, Greece, Acapulco, Aruba, Grenada, Hawaii, Caribbean, Bahamas, etc.) and the most beautiful to me to date is Cape Santa Maria in the Bahamas at Long Island. (The place featured on 60 Minutes last night). The sand on this beach (hidden and not frequented by many) is the cleanest, and finest I've seen - like silk!

Here are some of my pics of my favorite beach in the world for me to date. I'm still looking for a better one though . :lol:

I have a mission in life, to travel around the world looking for the most beautiful beach and the best Chocolate Turtle!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Forgot to add whole chicken put in NUwave said an hour. Spaetzle and veag. done guess what chicken not done and bay time done spaetzle and veg over done and cold.
> 
> And to top night off started hat for other granddaughter slouchy hat with picot-edge that someone on KP put pattern up. Rip out as misstake could not let go by.
> 
> Lovely day just lovely. humbug


Well, humbug, you got it out and now you'll have better times. I understand perfectly how you feel. Please let it go and know everyone loves YOU no matter if they don't appreciate the things you create and do for them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Those are fantastic Gifty. You are truly talented and I`m so proud to know you. They will be flying off your booth shelves.
> 
> They`re are not only very pretty to look at, but they`re functional too. And with the cost of healthcare these days, they will save a lot of hospital visits because there will be no more burns/scalds taking hot bowls from the microwave.
> Win//win


Too funny! Thanks for your insight and compliments. How are your projects coming along?

Oops - cancel this message . just read that you are going crazy knitting and cooking! God love you, I'm exhausted just reading all that you are doing.

Good on you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502178056546741&set=a.297602073671008.61489.297594730338409&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So been busy knitting and getting outside Christmas lights sleds, ect out while it is warm enough. No extention cords hubby using them for Chicken coop. So must buy more.
> 
> Made watch cap to see how it look and made it for hubby he didn't like the gray color so rip it out and did in blue like he ask. Does not like it says he looks funny in it. Great, and oldest son who complained about the volkswagon cap made him complains its not warm enough(made a few years ago) and he does not like 1898 cap either.
> Found about 6 crochet books for DIL and she only wanted one or two the rest left here.
> ...


 Will at least you have that much behind you. I have only 1 slipper finished for Christmas. lol No decor out. No plans for any one's gifts. I am acting like Prissy on Gone With the Wind. La de da da. No tree. I will be whining and running like mad. I have 2 sleighs I decorate with . I would like to see yours. Do you have ice skates too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sugar Plum Fairy
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219468-1.html#4399343
> 
> Fantastic!


Beautiful! Sounds like a harp.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been so incredibly busy for the past week - more than ever. What with the cooking I`ve been doing, I`ve been knitting well into the wee hours to try and finish these 2 afghans in time for Christmas - and a baby afghan to knit by January.
> Thursday was the turkey dinner plus sides and dessert. Friday was leftover 'bubble and squeak'. Saturday I made 24 turkey fajitas. Sunday I made turkey subs with a stuffing/mayo spread, cheese, turkey, sliced onions and lettuce. Today I`ll be making bbq`d turkey with the last of the 'bubble and squeak'
> Also today I`m making 50 home made mozzarella sticks for our sons Birthday dinner tomorrow. I`m also making him a chocolate cake with white choc chips and a Cool Whip frosting. Our son requested a full spaghetti dinner plus mozzarella sticks on the side for his Birthday dinner so who am I to argue. It`s his day after all.
> Then when dinner is finished, I will be knitting into the wee hours again. Phew!!!


Girl! You have been busy. My company just left. I slept until 11:45 today. Happy Birthday to your son!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Too funny! Thanks for your insight and compliments. How are your projects coming along?
> 
> Oops - cancel this message . just read that you are going crazy knitting and cooking! God love you, I'm exhausted just reading all that you are doing.
> 
> Good on you!


Are you finished with your projects? :lol: :lol: :lol: I know that was a stupid question.You will be working until the last minute. One Christmas Eve we had people coming to our house to get a doll highchair we made. I am tired just thinking about it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you finished with your projects? :lol: :lol: :lol: I know that was a stupid question.You will be working until the last minute. One Christmas Eve we had people coming to our house to get a doll highchair we made. I am tired just thinking about it.


Nope - I have a list of what I wanted to make, and, of course, will never make it all. I always work to the last minute. I should get off KP (on during my lunch) and get back to work. Thanks for the reminder of cards for our military members.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502178056546741&set=a.297602073671008.61489.297594730338409&type=1&theater


This is a wonderful idea! I'll do this and send this address to my email list. (Is that okay?)
Thanks, CB!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Hmm... I'm not too sure she does. Chocolate should start any list.


Thumpy, one could wear pink, stomp through puddles and eat chocolate all at the same time. :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:

She's a girl after my own heart.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: here is the photo I promised you of three of my Microwave Bowl Potholders:
> 
> They may look flat in the photo, but they actually hold a bowl form that hugs the bowl that is placed in them and while heating in the microwave.
> 
> ...


Those are really pretty. I love your fabric choices. I also think they will fly out of your booth.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> She only enjoys being on my lap, but not to hug & don't touch her ears. I wonder if she had been abused as well as abandoned.


She could be sensitive around her ears. Did you have them checked? Ear mites?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Seems these plumbing emergencies always happen during a holiday - when you have company at home...never fails - happened to us a couple of times.


You know it!! Once the disposal was jammed and ALL the T-giving dishes had to wait for the plumber to fix it. What a mess!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Those are really pretty. I love your fabric choices. I also think they will fly out of your booth.


I think so, too - great idea. Useful and very pretty, too - even the shape is pretty. Nice, KPG!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Those are really pretty. I love your fabric choices. I also think they will fly out of your booth.


Thanks Solo! I used twelve different fabric combos hoping to please everyone with the choices I'll have available. I sure hope you're correct again (as you always are)! :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You know it!! Once the disposal was jammed and ALL the T-giving dishes had to wait for the plumber to fix it. What a mess!


ooh . not a pretty site!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I think so, too - great idea. Useful and very pretty, too - even the shape is pretty. Nice, KPG!


Ha! I read this as _ even your shape is pretty nice KPG._

I wish 

Thanks just the same.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I read this as _ even your shape is pretty nice KPG._
> 
> I wish
> 
> Thanks just the same.


Ahhh - we see what we want to see! I'm sure your shape is just fine!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just some pictures of Joe Biden! Not cute!


The expression on the fellow whose knee was patted is priceless; too funny


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So been busy knitting and getting outside Christmas lights sleds, ect out while it is warm enough. No extention cords hubby using them for Chicken coop. So must buy more.
> 
> Made watch cap to see how it look and made it for hubby he didn't like the gray color so rip it out and did in blue like he ask. Does not like it says he looks funny in it. Great, and oldest son who complained about the volkswagon cap made him complains its not warm enough(made a few years ago) and he does not like 1898 cap either.
> Found about 6 crochet books for DIL and she only wanted one or two the rest left here.
> ...


  sorry you had a rough day Yarnie and hope today was better for you. Your sleds sound wonderful, do you have pictures?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Sugar Plum Fairy
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219468-1.html#4399343
> 
> Fantastic!


That was amazing, thanks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: here is the photo I promised you of three of my Microwave Bowl Potholders:
> 
> They may look flat in the photo, but they actually hold a bowl form that hugs the bowl that is placed in them and while heating in the microwave.
> 
> ...


They're wonderful KPG, you chose great colours in your fabrics. I'm sure they'll be great sellers at the craft fair. Be sure to let us know what you have left after the sale (if anything!). We often heat leftovers in pasta bowls approx 6.5 inch diameter (hint!).

ps - your booth will certainly have a regal air


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been so incredibly busy for the past week - more than ever. What with the cooking I`ve been doing, I`ve been knitting well into the wee hours to try and finish these 2 afghans in time for Christmas - and a baby afghan to knit by January.
> Thursday was the turkey dinner plus sides and dessert. Friday was leftover 'bubble and squeak'. Saturday I made 24 turkey fajitas. Sunday I made turkey subs with a stuffing/mayo spread, cheese, turkey, sliced onions and lettuce. Today I`ll be making bbq`d turkey with the last of the 'bubble and squeak'
> Also today I`m making 50 home made mozzarella sticks for our sons Birthday dinner tomorrow. I`m also making him a chocolate cake with white choc chips and a Cool Whip frosting. Our son requested a full spaghetti dinner plus mozzarella sticks on the side for his Birthday dinner so who am I to argue. It`s his day after all.
> Then when dinner is finished, I will be knitting into the wee hours again. Phew!!!


Gosh, you set a hard pace to follow Wendy! Besides turkey soup, one of our favourite ways of using leftovers is Thai curried turkey using a jar of green or yellow curry and adding veggies on hand.

Happy birthday to your son; hope all of you enjoy the dinner


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thumpy, one could wear pink, stomp through puddles and eat chocolate all at the same time. :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> She's a girl after my own heart.


No pink for this girl! Yuck!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ahhh - we see what we want to see! I'm sure your shape is just fine!


Mine is perfect. Round is a perfect shape, is it not?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just quickly popping in to say hi. I'm bushed!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks westy &#9829;
I was thinking of making a turkey curry, but it`s only me and my youngest son Matt who likes curry and rice. Not the Thai curry but a Chinese curry bought in paste form at Walmart.
As I was slicing the turkey earlier for the bbq turkey I cut my finger pretty badly. Not on the sharp knife I was using - but on a sharp turkey leg bone. Trust me!!!!!
I just made about 12 cups of breadcrumbs. I hope that will be enough. I`m baking them in the oven now in a large roasting pan lined with foil. They`re pretty good quality considering - just like Panko crumbs....but way cheaper.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy ♥
> I was thinking of making a turkey curry, but it`s only me and my youngest son Matt who likes curry and rice. Not the Thai curry but a Chinese curry bought in paste form at Walmart.
> As I was slicing the turkey earlier for the bbq turkey I cut my finger pretty badly. Not on the sharp knife I was using - but on a sharp turkey leg bone. Trust me!!!!!
> I just made about 12 cups of breadcrumbs. I hope that will be enough. I`m baking them in the oven now in a large roasting pan lined with foil. They`re pretty good quality considering - just like Panko crumbs....but way cheaper.[/quot Yikes! Hope you washed out that cut.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK how was your Saturday with the Christmas thingy. Forgot all the things that were going on. Was busy thinking turkey. Were there a lot of people? Did you have a lot of business in your shop? Hope you took pics for us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy ♥
> I was thinking of making a turkey curry, but it`s only me and my youngest son Matt who likes curry and rice. Not the Thai curry but a Chinese curry bought in paste form at Walmart.
> As I was slicing the turkey earlier for the bbq turkey I cut my finger pretty badly. Not on the sharp knife I was using - but on a sharp turkey leg bone. Trust me!!!!!
> I just made about 12 cups of breadcrumbs. I hope that will be enough. I`m baking them in the oven now in a large roasting pan lined with foil. They`re pretty good quality considering - just like Panko crumbs....but way cheaper.


Ouch! Sounds like you're still up for cooking! When's dinner?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Just quickly popping in to say hi. I'm bushed!


I'll bet! Do the babies live near you? Maybe you can take it easy today?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Ouch! Sounds like you're still up for cooking! When's dinner?


Jamie the Birthday boy gets off work at 5, so dinner will be at 6pm bon. Bring your appetite with you


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll bet! Do the babies live near you? Maybe you can take it easy today?


Yes, the babies live near me. They are only 12 blocks away. They all came home on Thanksgiving Day. So, I made the turkey dinner with all the trimmings and DH and I packed it up and delivered it to them at their home.

Her mom is selfish and next to worthless. After TG dinner they announced that they needed to go to her mom's house for dessert! Four days after major surgery and delivering twins! And this woman is a nurse.

On Saturday I was over at the house cleaning, doing laundry and getting some meals prepared for them. Her mom, dad, and one of her sisters came over. So, I'm sitting there with two huge laundry baskets in front of me folding laundry. Did she pick up one thing and fold it?? No. She didn't even call in advance to ask if they needed anything. They just showed up, oo'd and ahh'd over the babies and left. "Call me if you need anything", Mom says. This poor young lady can't even think past the next feeding and she's expected to call her mom with a list of things that need to be done?! She needs everything. Just show up and pitch in for crying out loud!!

I'm bushed. It's nice to be back at work so I can get a breather.

Thanks for letting me vent.

Hope all of those under the weather get well soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WendyBee said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks westy ♥
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hear ya. I feel your pain. It's so hard to pick decorations, gifts. You're smart to get it done. We're putting it off - for eye doctor and another cataract surgery. Finished by Christmas! I hope! Sounds like new DIL loves everything you make!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ah Bon hope surgery goes o.k.

Wrinkles Bon are our gift from Jesus saying we laugh a lot smile lines. Everyone of them was earned.

Hair is white and grey in old testment of Bible says gray hair a sign of wisdom. Sometimes I am sometimes I am not. :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Bon hope surgery goes o.k.
> 
> Wrinkles Bon are our gift from Jesus saying we laugh a lot smile lines. Everyone of them was earned.
> 
> Hair is white and grey in old testment of Bible says gray hair a sign of wisdom. Sometimes I am sometimes I am not. :XD:


Bon,

Let us know how it goes. Down the line, I'll have to have the same thing. I want to hear all about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD:


dark chocolate and red wine good for the heart. I know I have eating enough of it to prove that. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> dark chocolate and red wine good for the heart. I know I have eating enough of it to prove that. :roll: :lol: :lol:


Yummm!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sugar Plum Fairy
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219468-1.html#4399343
> 
> Fantastic!


Ah Joey beautiful thanks. How's weather up there. Snow lasst night rain today in upper 40's then towards thurs. cold bitter cold. Don't know when or where to go for light jacket into to heavy winter coat. Got to love Wis. weather can't make up it's mind. Farmer's alm. said cold with very light snow they have that right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: here is the photo I promised you of three of my Microwave Bowl Potholders:
> 
> They may look flat in the photo, but they actually hold a bowl form that hugs the bowl that is placed in them and while heating in the microwave.
> 
> ...


Oh I love the bowls you are so creative lady. Also love the pictures wish I was there right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502178056546741&set=a.297602073671008.61489.297594730338409&type=1&theater


Thanks Bumpkins will do that have to do cards this week. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will at least you have that much behind you. I have only 1 slipper finished for Christmas. lol No decor out. No plans for any one's gifts. I am acting like Prissy on Gone With the Wind. La de da da. No tree. I will be whining and running like mad. I have 2 sleighs I decorate with . I would like to see yours. Do you have ice skates too?


Sleds need to be redone. Old fashion ones one was American flyer with flag the other was red flyer, and the little one was Rose can't remember rest found the picture of them in a magazine. Bill made for me I spainted and stenciled. Yes have clamp on old skates and skies for children from 1950 leather strap on's.Also new skates bought at St. Vinnes and painted winter flowers on them. Love the old. Have my ceder bear in newer sled. Got carried away as usual. Will try to remember to take pictures. 
Love to see picture of yours too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Girl! You have been busy. My company just left. I slept until 11:45 today. Happy Birthday to your son!


So what are you working on besides this you have so much time and not a lot to do. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, the babies live near me. They are only 12 blocks away. They all came home on Thanksgiving Day. So, I made the turkey dinner with all the trimmings and DH and I packed it up and delivered it to them at their home.
> 
> Her mom is selfish and next to worthless. After TG dinner they announced that they needed to go to her mom's house for dessert! Four days after major surgery and delivering twins! And this woman is a nurse.
> 
> ...


Feel your pain, new pictures of little ones please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind thoughts WCK. 

how did the Christmas event downtown go?


Bet all that came into shop in a good mood.

What yarn is selling the best right now for you?

Hope you had a good sales day with the crowd coming in. 

How is the weather up there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Out today again. Didn't check yesterday bought AVG antvirus yesterday. It is not for next year 2014 so have to take it back. Running around to much not paying attendtion.

Did hat last night almost done, for gd who won't like other one don't care she is getting it wheather she likes it or not. Really have to get going on one for other gd and gs. Do you realize three weeks till the big day. Oh I just know I won't get done. Always wait till last min.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yummm!


Is there any other way to live LL. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Think I have caught up. Coffee half done time for a shower then out again today.

Supper tonight meat loaf, cheated bought at store. Hubby still gets to do dishes. My hands are so soft this year. wonder if it because I haven't done dishes for the last month.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They're wonderful KPG, you chose great colours in your fabrics. I'm sure they'll be great sellers at the craft fair. Be sure to let us know what you have left after the sale (if anything!). We often heat leftovers in pasta bowls approx 6.5 inch diameter (hint!).
> 
> ps - your booth will certainly have a regal air


It took me four hours to plan, cut and sew eleven yards of fabric to make two tablecloths. Yet, they still are not done as I have to shape the corners; aargh. Too much time wasted for the sake of beauty! Definitely a Royal pain in the . BUT, the purple looks good.

I do take hints well and will be in touch. You'll need to choose your fabric since I'd be pleased to custom make whatever is your heart's desire. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Mine is perfect. Round is a perfect shape, is it not?


That it is! Are you enjoying the grands daily? I wouldn't be able to stay away.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love the bowls you are so creative lady. Also love the pictures wish I was there right now.


Thanks Yarnie; not my idea, just my edited version. The idea is great and they really do work well.

I told you to pack your bags, didn't I? I need to perform another record setting free dive in Dean's Blue Hole and you are my witness this time so I make the record book.

Remembering, googles off first, thumbs up sign and speak. I learned that on 60 Minutes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, the babies live near me. They are only 12 blocks away. They all came home on Thanksgiving Day. So, I made the turkey dinner with all the trimmings and DH and I packed it up and delivered it to them at their home.
> 
> Her mom is selfish and next to worthless. After TG dinner they announced that they needed to go to her mom's house for dessert! Four days after major surgery and delivering twins! And this woman is a nurse.
> 
> ...


People like that drive me crazy too. Sorry, that is your experience with the 'others.'


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, the babies live near me. They are only 12 blocks away. They all came home on Thanksgiving Day. So, I made the turkey dinner with all the trimmings and DH and I packed it up and delivered it to them at their home.
> 
> Her mom is selfish and next to worthless. After TG dinner they announced that they needed to go to her mom's house for dessert! Four days after major surgery and delivering twins! And this woman is a nurse.
> 
> ...


Was the same with my mil . My mother and daddy did everything for my 3 kids. They helped us a lot with everything. Even when my dh was in accident. They kept my3 teenage kids where we were in another state at doctors. They never even helped my dh (their) son either. First night while I was in the hospital waiting with my kids and family my mil and sil came in at 2 Am and they had gone home to dress up and put jewelry on . But guess who was was my kids favorite grandma and grandpa. Mine because they knew my family and could depend on them for anything. You will be the favorite and most love grandparents. Your dil will depend on you because she knows you will always be there for her. Just wait for the babies to wrap their little arms around your neck. You will do anything in the world for them .


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Too funny! Thanks for your insight and compliments. How are your projects coming along?
> 
> Oops - cancel this message . just read that you are going crazy knitting and cooking! God love you, I'm exhausted just reading all that you are doing.
> 
> Good on you!


Those microwave bowls are lovely & quilted. You really a talented seamstress! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my, my ,my . She must be a racist.http://americanoverlook.com/video-irish-lawmaker-tears-obama-a-new-one/101218 Really so sad. Sad for US .


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thumper so sorry, but in-laws are just that way--let someone else do the work. Don't work too hard & make yourself tired.

Both of my daughters in-laws are non doers! Even with paying for mine & DH's meal if we all go out, after they invited us, so guess I'm mean but I didn't pay for his mom & dad's meal at hospital when one SIL had shoulder surgery.!

They sure looked at me funny but finally found their charge card. This was when we lived from hand to mouth.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my, my ,my . She must be a racist.http://americanoverlook.com/video-irish-lawmaker-tears-obama-a-new-one/101218 Really so sad. Sad for US .


Everyone knows what O is except the Democrats!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had about 2 inches of snow overnight. It is melting some today. Dripping from the roof. My son is driving from St Louis to Appleton today. Hope the roads are good. This will be his first time on winter roads with his Big Rig.


St Louis will get snow/sleet Thursday & headed our way with teens temps on Sat. Praying for your son. Maybe he get through before the nasty weather.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Everyone knows what O is except the Democrats!


You`re absolutely right as always Jane. The LIV`s (Low Information Voters) are the reason America is in the state it`s in. That goes for both libs and RINO`s.
I`m listening to KSFO online from San Francisco, and they`re talking about how poorly American kids are doing in school compared to kids in other countries. Its mind boggling. A teacher from CA who called in said the school administration in her CA district award themselves hefty pay raises every year leaving a huge gap in the school budget for the kids. What a shame.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> She could be sensitive around her ears. Did you have them checked? Ear mites?


Yes, she was "full" of both ear mites & fleas so could not bring her into the house until a trip to the vet. Poor thing she was bitting her body & scratching her ears. I had to put drops in her ears to kill the mites & think she thinks I'm going to put drops in again as she did not like for me to do that & would shake & shake her head & run & hide.

The meds from the vet did the trick on the fleas as almost instantly she stopped biting her body. I still kept her in a wire cage as vet said the fleas would drop off & might be alive still. I changed her bedding daily & put plastic under the the cage in the garage.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thumper,

You have a right to vent. That is terrible. Shame on them!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, Dear, housework is calling again. Going to put a ham in the oven for dinner, wilted Spinach, & homemade yeast rolls!

You all come hear, & I'll leave the porch light on so you can find our house. Would love to have my KP friends for dinner.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jamie the Birthday boy gets off work at 5, so dinner will be at 6pm bon. Bring your appetite with you


Oh - sounds great! You'll have to celebrate without me, though - grandkids are here for dinner on Tuesdays. But thanks - I know he'll love his birthday dinner!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Dear, housework is calling again. Going to put a ham in the oven for dinner, wilted Spinach, & homemade yeast rolls!
> 
> You all come hear, & I'll leave the porch light on so you can find our house. Would love to have my KP friends for dinner.


Sounds delicious, Jane - especially those rolls!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Dear, housework is calling again. Going to put a ham in the oven for dinner, wilted Spinach, & homemade yeast rolls!
> 
> You all come hear, & I'll leave the porch light on so you can find our house. Would love to have my KP friends for dinner.


I'm on my way. I'll bring food, too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, she was "full" of both ear mites & fleas so could not bring her into the house until a trip to the vet. Poor thing she was bitting her body & scratching her ears. I had to put drops in her ears to kill the mites & think she thinks I'm going to put drops in again as she did not like for me to do that & would shake & shake her head & run & hide.
> 
> The meds from the vet did the trick on the fleas as almost instantly she stopped biting her body. I still kept her in a wire cage as vet said the fleas would drop off & might be alive still. I changed her bedding daily & put plastic under the the cage in the garage.


Isn't it amazing what we do to make sure our loved pets have a good, comfy life. I've gone through my share of vet bills and pet-caretaking, but I wouldn't have it any other way. They're part of the family.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was the same with my mil . My mother and daddy did everything for my 3 kids. They helped us a lot with everything. Even when my dh was in accident. They kept my3 teenage kids where we were in another state at doctors. They never even helped my dh (their) son either. First night while I was in the hospital waiting with my kids and family my mil and sil came in at 2 Am and they had gone home to dress up and put jewelry on . But guess who was was my kids favorite grandma and grandpa. Mine because they knew my family and could depend on them for anything. You will be the favorite and most love grandparents. Your dil will depend on you because she knows you will always be there for her. Just wait for the babies to wrap their little arms around your neck. You will do anything in the world for them .


CB, you're so very right! Those kids will know who their grandparents are. That bond is forever. In our family it's the same, except it's my SIL who is closer to her baby GD than even her own mother is. Amazing!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Everyone knows what O is except the Democrats!


I think there are many D's who know O for what he is but they're afraid to speak up for fear of being dragged through the mud, made fun of and worse.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Dear, housework is calling again. Going to put a ham in the oven for dinner, wilted Spinach, & homemade yeast rolls!
> 
> You all come hear, & I'll leave the porch light on so you can find our house. Would love to have my KP friends for dinner.


Bon Appetit!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had about 2 inches of snow overnight. It is melting some today. Dripping from the roof. My son is driving from St Louis to Appleton today. Hope the roads are good. This will be his first time on winter roads with his Big Rig.


Praying for him!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I think there are many D's who know O for what he is but they're afraid to speak up for fear of being dragged through the mud, made fun of and worse.


I don't blame them . I would be embarrassed too if I had voted for him. :shock:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame them . I would be embarrassed too if I had voted for him. :shock:


And then there are those of us, like yourself, that saw through him, saw him for who he is, and _didn't_ vote for him. Unfortunately, were stuck with the fallout of the damage he is inflicting on this once great nation.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

DIL had to go to the doctor today. She was told that she needs more help and to do less. I tried to tell my son, in as nice a way as possible, that they would need the help which is why I arranged with my boss to work remotely from their home and was given the green light. I think they'll take me up on my offer now. Any bets?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you, I will be relieved when I hear from him, tonight. The snow is coming down pretty heavy now. Appleton is about 100 miles east of here.


I, too, hope for his safe return.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> DIL had to go to the doctor today. She was told that she needs more help and to do less. I tried to tell my son, in as nice a way as possible, that they would need the help which is why I arranged with my boss to work remotely from their home and was given the green light. I think they'll take me up on my offer now. Any bets?


When my DD had her last baby she had to have a C-section - also had to have 1 with her 1st. Consequently, she could climb no stairs nor drive a car. They lived in a 2 story house. Her 3 yr old at that time had his bedroom upstairs. They lived over 200 miles from me. I packed up my goodies & moved into their house - didn't come home for 2 months - they had a spare bedroom for me. In addition, I was working with my DH - so I had an office set up in my bedroom - connected my computer - fax & printer. My DH would hand write the info he wanted me to type & fax to me - I'd type it - fax back to him real nice & pretty - he'd OK what I'd typed & I'd then email the info to customers. He'd gather all our mail into a big envelope, mail it all to me once a week & I would, in turn pay our bills from there. I stayed with my DD 'till she could function on her own - take care of herself, the baby & her 3 yr old. Hey, that's what mothers do - she did her thing - I did mine. We both/jointly love our kids beyond measure --- & I'm so thankful I've been able to always be there for her. She & her kids are the best thing that's ever happeed to me in my entire life -- oh yeah, my SIL is a great guy & glad he married my DD.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> And then there are those of us, like yourself, that saw through him, saw him for who he is, and _didn't_ vote for him. Unfortunately, were stuck with the fallout of the damage he is inflicting on this once great nation.


Exactly! :thumbup: But, don't worry, somehow, the libs will find a way to blame the repubs. for the damage O has inflicted on the US. There already are rumblings to that effect in the media. :x


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> DIL had to go to the doctor today. She was told that she needs more help and to do less. I tried to tell my son, in as nice a way as possible, that they would need the help which is why I arranged with my boss to work remotely from their home and was given the green light. I think they'll take me up on my offer now. Any bets?


Thumper, I had two C-sections. After my first one, I felt really well, after a couple of weeks decided to wash the floor on my hands and knees, had a relapse, had to be off my feet for a month! When the Dr. says rest, do it. Don't take it lightly. Glad you're there to help your DIL. It's especially hard when you're taking care of twins. Hugs them for me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The cancer patient that was on Fox News that lost insurance and new policy was to expensive, and said that he was willing to let nature take its course. Is now being audited by the IRS. and either the lawyer or insurance agent that stepped in to help him find a reasonable policy is also being audited.
> 
> I guess it proves that if you speak against Obama you will pay.
> 
> This is just an audit and not their life. To many have died under mysterious circumstances.


Joey, it's a well-known fact that O uses the IRS, the NSA, and other gov't orgs. as weapons against anyone who dares to oppose him. Don't the people have any recourse? It is after all a government of the people! We the people... it still is, isn't it? ... Hmmm....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had about 2 inches of snow overnight. It is melting some today. Dripping from the roof. My son is driving from St Louis to Appleton today. Hope the roads are good. This will be his first time on winter roads with his Big Rig.


I am keeping your son in my prayers while he's driving in stormy weather. We also know what it's like to drive in blinding snowstorms and blizzards. I always give truckers credit for being able to handle those huge rigs on the road in any conditions, but in a snow storm, they are nothing short of supermen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> DIL had to go to the doctor today. She was told that she needs more help and to do less. I tried to tell my son, in as nice a way as possible, that they would need the help which is why I arranged with my boss to work remotely from their home and was given the green light. I think they'll take me up on my offer now. Any bets?


Thumper, I hope you also suggested to your son a schedule of when his in-laws will be helping his wife.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219838-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy ♥
> I was thinking of making a turkey curry, but it`s only me and my youngest son Matt who likes curry and rice. Not the Thai curry but a Chinese curry bought in paste form at Walmart.
> As I was slicing the turkey earlier for the bbq turkey I cut my finger pretty badly. Not on the sharp knife I was using - but on a sharp turkey leg bone. Trust me!!!!!
> I just made about 12 cups of breadcrumbs. I hope that will be enough. I`m baking them in the oven now in a large roasting pan lined with foil. They`re pretty good quality considering - just like Panko crumbs....but way cheaper.


Oh no! I think that sometimes we get worse cuts without knives. The worst cut I had came from a piece of cardboard. How did the birthday celebration go?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how was your Saturday with the Christmas thingy. Forgot all the things that were going on. Was busy thinking turkey. Were there a lot of people? Did you have a lot of business in your shop? Hope you took pics for us.


It was on Fri. night so it was too dark to take pics. Went really well, the weather was better than anyone could remember so everyone stayed out to enjoy the Christmas music, hayrides, visits with Santa, lots of street entertainment - all topped off with fireworks. With the great weather, not as many people came into the shops to warm up or get out of the rain - but that's ok, I think a good time was had by all. Thanks for asking. Glad that you've recovered from all the excitement


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, the babies live near me. They are only 12 blocks away. They all came home on Thanksgiving Day. So, I made the turkey dinner with all the trimmings and DH and I packed it up and delivered it to them at their home.
> 
> Her mom is selfish and next to worthless. After TG dinner they announced that they needed to go to her mom's house for dessert! Four days after major surgery and delivering twins! And this woman is a nurse.
> 
> ...


very frustrating for you, but your son and dil will remember who was there for them and who they can count on when they need help. Some people are just talkers instead of doers, to bad her mom falls into that category


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Out today again. Didn't check yesterday bought AVG antvirus yesterday. It is not for next year 2014 so have to take it back. Running around to much not paying attendtion.
> 
> Did hat last night almost done, for gd who won't like other one don't care she is getting it wheather she likes it or not. Really have to get going on one for other gd and gs. Do you realize three weeks till the big day. Oh I just know I won't get done. Always wait till last min.


Looks like good progress Yarnie. 3 weeks will go by way to quickly; so much to do and so little time


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We had about 2 inches of snow overnight. It is melting some today. Dripping from the roof. My son is driving from St Louis to Appleton today. Hope the roads are good. This will be his first time on winter roads with his Big Rig.


Prayers for your son's safety Joey


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The cancer patient that was on Fox News that lost insurance and new policy was to expensive, and said that he was willing to let nature take its course. Is now being audited by the IRS. and either the lawyer or insurance agent that stepped in to help him find a reasonable policy is also being audited.
> 
> I guess it proves that if you speak against Obama you will pay.
> 
> This is just an audit and not their life. To many have died under mysterious circumstances.


Disgusting.

By the way, I'll also say a prayer for your son in his big rig in the winter weather. (Isn't that every boy's dream at one time - to drive a big rig? Wow! It seems like a great adventure to me - sitting up so high and going so many places. I know it's work - but I hope he's enjoying it.)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was the same with my mil . My mother and daddy did everything for my 3 kids. They helped us a lot with everything. Even when my dh was in accident. They kept my3 teenage kids where we were in another state at doctors. They never even helped my dh (their) son either. First night while I was in the hospital waiting with my kids and family my mil and sil came in at 2 Am and they had gone home to dress up and put jewelry on . But guess who was was my kids favorite grandma and grandpa. Mine because they knew my family and could depend on them for anything. You will be the favorite and most love grandparents. Your dil will depend on you because she knows you will always be there for her. Just wait for the babies to wrap their little arms around your neck. You will do anything in the world for them .


You've got that right CB. My grandmother wasn't really there for us and it made my parents want to be involved with their grands and not repeat the problems.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219838-1.html


CB, would you spend 3 hours on the top pie crust? I'm not sure I have the patience, besides, I knit continental. I don't think I could manage it. It is intriguing though. Thanks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Isn't it amazing what we do to make sure our loved pets have a good, comfy life. I've gone through my share of vet bills and pet-caretaking, but I wouldn't have it any other way. They're part of the family.


 :thumbup: agree completely; they give so much back to us


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DD had her last baby she had to have a C-section - also had to have 1 with her 1st. Consequently, she could climb no stairs nor drive a car. They lived in a 2 story house. Her 3 yr old at that time had his bedroom upstairs. They lived over 200 miles from me. I packed up my goodies & moved into their house - didn't come home for 2 months - they had a spare bedroom for me. In addition, I was working with my DH - so I had an office set up in my bedroom - connected my computer - fax & printer. My DH would hand write the info he wanted me to type & fax to me - I'd type it - fax back to him real nice & pretty - he'd OK what I'd typed & I'd then email the info to customers. He'd gather all our mail into a big envelope, mail it all to me once a week & I would, in turn pay our bills from there. I stayed with my DD 'till she could function on her own - take care of herself, the baby & her 3 yr old. Hey, that's what mothers do - she did her thing - I did mine. We both/jointly love our kids beyond measure --- & I'm so thankful I've been able to always be there for her. She & her kids are the best thing that's ever happeed to me in my entire life -- oh yeah, my SIL is a great guy & glad he married my DD.


Same here. Twice we had two babies in the same year. Grandma and Granddad were busy! One was two hours away, the other 12 hours, then 5 hours the second time. My youngest daughter has had 5 c-sections, so every one involved our staying until she could drive. Except the first one, which she had in Taiwan!

I was glad to do it every time. To me, there is nothing more wonderful than a new baby!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here. Twice we had two babies in the same year. Grandma and Granddad were busy! One was two hours away, the other 12 hours, then 5 hours the second time. My youngest daughter has had 5 c-sections, so every one involved our staying until she could drive. Except the first one, which she had in Taiwan!
> 
> I was glad to do it every time. To me, there is nothing more wonderful than a new baby!


Mamas do what we were meant to do...born to do......help our kids. Aren't we blessed that we've been given our abilities.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Mamas do what we were meant to do...born to do......help our kids. Aren't we blessed that we've been given our abilities.


Amen! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> CB, would you spend 3 hours on the top pie crust? I'm not sure I have the patience, besides, I knit continental. I don't think I could manage it. It is intriguing though. Thanks.


No mam I would not. lol I tried to make a gingerbread house for my grandson . I threw it out the back door to the dogs. It was a wreck and so was I. :|


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Mamas do what we were meant to do...born to do......help our kids. Aren't we blessed that we've been given our abilities.


Yes, we are. I agree with you! And blessed to have children who want our help and appreciate it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No mam I would not. lol I tried to make a gingerbread house for my grandson . I threw it out the back door to the dogs. It was a wreck and so was I. :|


Well, the dogs were happy. So, it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> CB, would you spend 3 hours on the top pie crust? I'm not sure I have the patience, besides, I knit continental. I don't think I could manage it. It is intriguing though. Thanks.


Butting in here - 3 hours?! I can't spend three hours on a great movie, let alone something as difficult as knitting pie crust. In fact, I can't even MAKE decent pie crust - let alone knit it. Who is this person?!! Pretty amazing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

When my last gbaby was born my daughter had a c-section. I was there for a week. I got a call from my sister that our daddy died. I was 5 hours away. Dh came to get me. I helped with the funeral then went straight back to my daughter for another week. Hate I am so far away to help her with the 2 boys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK how was your Christmas event last Saturday?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my last gbaby was born my daughter had a c-section. I was there for a week. I got a call from my sister that our daddy died. I was 5 hours away. Dh came to get me. I helped with the funeral then went straight back to my daughter for another week. Hate I am so far away to help her with the 2 boys.


I know how you feel. This is the first time in quite a few years that I'm within 5 hours of all three families. One is ten minutes away, one is two hours , and one five hours.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Butting in here - 3 hours?! I can't spend three hours on a great movie, let alone something as difficult as knitting pie crust. In fact, I can't even MAKE decent pie crust - let alone knit it. Who is this person?!! Pretty amazing.


When you open the link to the knitted pie crust, the person making it states that's how long it took her to knit this top pie crust. I buy my pie crusts frozen and make a crumb topping for some pies, such as fruit pies. I also can't make a decent crust.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Butting in here - 3 hours?! I can't spend three hours on a great movie, let alone something as difficult as knitting pie crust. In fact, I can't even MAKE decent pie crust - let alone knit it. Who is this person?!! Pretty amazing.


(never mind....)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:



> Same here. Twice we had two babies in the same year. Grandma and Granddad were busy! One was two hours away, the other 12 hours, then 5 hours the second time. My youngest daughter has had 5 c-sections, so every one involved our staying until she could drive. Except the first one, which she had in Taiwan!
> 
> I was glad to do it every time. To me, there is nothing more wonderful than a new baby!


Did I read it correctly, your daughter has had 5 C-sections?
Wow! When I was having my kids (35+ yrs ago) my Dr. advised me to limit it to 2. Did she come through them alright?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> When you open the link to the knitted pie crust, the person making it states that's how long it took her to knit this top pie crust. I buy my pie crusts frozen and make a crumb topping for some pies, such as fruit pies. I also can't make a decent crust.


I use to make a good crust but no more. Don't even try . Why waste time on something that will be gobbled up in a few minutes? lol


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> When you open the link to the knitted pie crust, the person making it states that's how long it took her to knit this top pie crust. I buy my pie crusts frozen and make a crumb topping for some pies, such as fruit pies. I also can't make a decent crust.


Oh - the crumb topping is delicious. I buy frozen, then make a crust - roll it out and cut strips and do a lattice. That's all I can do. Thanks, Jokim - it's nice to know I'm not alone in the kitchen, with flour all over my face and gooey crust stuck to my hands!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Did I read it correctly, your daughter has had 5 C-sections?
> Wow! When I was having my kids (35+ yrs ago) my Dr. advised me to limit it to 2. Did she come through them alright?


Yes, thank the Lord she did. It's so nice of you to ask. For some reason, she had almost no internal scarring. After her third, the doctor said if he hadn't known her history, he would have thought it was her first. She has a lot of food sensitivities, and I have to wonder if her healing is due to her eating no processed foods and making everything from scratch. She's almost convinced me!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I use to make a good crust but no more. Don't even try . Why waste time on something that will be gobbled up in a few minutes? lol


Exactly! Spend your energy on eating and enjoying!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - the crumb topping is delicious. I buy frozen, then make a crust - roll it out and cut strips and do a lattice. That's all I can do. Thanks, Jokim - it's nice to know I'm not alone in the kitchen, with flour all over my face and gooey crust stuck to my hands!!


I used to be all flourey and gooey in my younger days. But then I became older and wiser, bought convenience and concentrated on making good pie filling.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, thank the Lord she did. It's so nice of you to ask. For some reason, she had almost no internal scarring. After her third, the doctor said if he hadn't known her history, he would have thought it was her first. She has a lot of food sensitivities, and I have to wonder if her healing is due to her eating no processed foods and making everything from scratch. She's almost convinced me!


Sounds like her eating habits may have something to do with her healing ability. Great!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone done this before?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqD6U8SEEbE


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how was your Christmas event last Saturday?


Sorry CB - you missed my post on page 42. It went great and everyone had a wonderful time


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was on Fri. night so it was too dark to take pics. Went really well, the weather was better than anyone could remember so everyone stayed out to enjoy the Christmas music, hayrides, visits with Santa, lots of street entertainment - all topped off with fireworks. With the great weather, not as many people came into the shops to warm up or get out of the rain - but that's ok, I think a good time was had by all. Thanks for asking. Glad that you've recovered from all the excitement


I did miss your post. Maybe you will have some people come back to the store to shop later. Glad everyone had a good time. Sounds like great fun!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone done this before?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqD6U8SEEbE


I haven't done them but have a friend who has made several Annie Modesitt patterns and she has done them. They look good in the right project and are cute included in kid's hats


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't done them but have a friend who has made several Annie Modesitt patterns and she has done them. They look good in the right project and are cute included in kid's hats


I thought you would know of this fringe. I have never seen it before. Neat looking, better that the plain fringe. Hope I remember it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't done them but have a friend who has made several Annie Modesitt patterns and she has done them. They look good in the right project and are cute included in kid's hats


I looked at this video....hum? Interesting...will give it a try when knitting something or other. Thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

If hubby sees this he'll want this iPad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=6a8Eimr-fm0


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Well, the dogs were happy. So, it wasn't a total loss.


I've done the same thing. Thrown it to the dogs. (Then I worry about them throwing up).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thumper and Knit crazy these are for you. Cutest ever!http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219956-1.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone done this before?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqD6U8SEEbE


I've never done that or seen that. I would like to see something made up with them on it; not sure if I'd like it or not. Interesting technique though.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - the crumb topping is delicious. I buy frozen, then make a crust - roll it out and cut strips and do a lattice. That's all I can do. Thanks, Jokim - it's nice to know I'm not alone in the kitchen, with flour all over my face and gooey crust stuck to my hands!!


Tee Hee. This reminds me of a commercial that was on a number of years ago. The wife was bringing out a "baked" pie from the kitchen to the dining table. The guests were smiling in anticipation of the wonderful treat. Just before entering the dining room the woman wiped flour across her forehead and messed up her apron a bit, then entered the dining room. Everyone was oohing and aching as she placed the pie on the table. The pie was frozen, store bought but she pretended to have made it from scratch. You are not alone Bonnie.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Tee Hee. This reminds me of a commercial that was on a number of years ago. The wife was bringing out a "baked" pie from the kitchen to the dining table. The guests were smiling in anticipation of the wonderful treat. Just before entering the dining room the woman wiped flour across her forehead and messed up her apron a bit, then entered the dining room. Everyone was oohing and aching as she placed the pie on the table. The pie was frozen, store bought but she pretended to have made it from scratch. You are not alone Bonnie.


I feel so June Cleaver-ish. I still make my pie crusts. The store bought is too tough and thick. I make a very tasty crust, I must say.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I feel so June Cleaver-ish. I still make my pie crusts. The store bought is too tough and thick. I make a very tasty crust, I must say.


Sadly, I am a convenience baker. It's cake mixes and already made pie crusts for me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sadly, I am a convenience baker. It's cake mixes and already made pie crusts for me.


Don't feel bad about being convenience baker, Solo. I am one also. It saves on time and opens a whole new field of experimentation in the culinary exploration. Box cake mixes adapt themselves to many other, very delicious, uses.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey I nevear log off last night or yesterday or when ever. Thanks CB will try that looks neat.
Hat done now on to mitts. 

I go all out with my baking. I mean it I put a coat on and head out the door down to Madison to shop called UBake. I I do is bake it pies cookies ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh no one on so will go now see you later


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello, have been busy so not online--had lots of emails to read. I'll post my no fail pie crust later as I'm very tired. Going to bed early tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello, have been busy so not online--had lots of emails to read. I'll post my no fail pie crust later as I'm very tired. Going to bed early tonight.


Hey Jayne I miss everyone when they come on. How are you?

Know what you mean about busy.

Hope you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey isn't anyone home?? 

I feel like a nut case here. 
Oh well miss you all.

Off to knit tomoorw big day Christmas cards. :roll:   :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey isn't anyone home??
> 
> I feel like a nut case here.
> Oh well miss you all.
> ...


I am a hit and miss. lol Been knitting , buying groceries, cooking , etc.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thumper and Knit crazy these are for you. Cutest ever!http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219956-1.html


They're so cute and beautifully made. Sweet baby seems to love them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Tee Hee. This reminds me of a commercial that was on a number of years ago. The wife was bringing out a "baked" pie from the kitchen to the dining table. The guests were smiling in anticipation of the wonderful treat. Just before entering the dining room the woman wiped flour across her forehead and messed up her apron a bit, then entered the dining room. Everyone was oohing and aching as she placed the pie on the table. The pie was frozen, store bought but she pretended to have made it from scratch. You are not alone Bonnie.


I remember that commercial - it was really cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I feel so June Cleaver-ish. I still make my pie crusts. The store bought is too tough and thick. I make a very tasty crust, I must say.


Wish I could do that. My problem is that if I make a thin, flaky crust, it falls apart when I try to put it in the pie pan. Stress I can avoid with an easy buy at the grocery store!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Don't feel bad about being convenience baker, Solo. I am one also. It saves on time and opens a whole new field of experimentation in the culinary exploration. Box cake mixes adapt themselves to many other, very delicious, uses.


True.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I nevear log off last night or yesterday or when ever. Thanks CB will try that looks neat.
> Hat done now on to mitts.
> 
> I go all out with my baking. I mean it I put a coat on and head out the door down to Madison to shop called UBake. I I do is bake it pies cookies ect.


I like your idea of going "all out!!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey isn't anyone home??
> 
> I feel like a nut case here.
> Oh well miss you all.
> ...


Well, I'm here NOW - and where are you????? You mean you didn't wait? Hey!

Very busy today - took friend to dentist, then we went to lunch, and then saw the movie The Christmas Candle. It's been a long time since I had a day like that. It was a lot of fun!! And now - I'm tired. Have to get up early for church - GS is playing drums for the school Mass. Haven't been sleeping too well - so much going on - so I hope for a good rest tonight - for me and for all of you. Good night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I use to make a good crust but no more. Don't even try . Why waste time on something that will be gobbled up in a few minutes? lol


I never had much success with pies and my MIL made wonderful pies so I decided to stick with cookies and squares that turned out pretty good. Now if I want a pie, I pick it up at the Farmer's Market or the bakery


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, thank the Lord she did. It's so nice of you to ask. For some reason, she had almost no internal scarring. After her third, the doctor said if he hadn't known her history, he would have thought it was her first. She has a lot of food sensitivities, and I have to wonder if her healing is due to her eating no processed foods and making everything from scratch. She's almost convinced me!


I think your daughter's on the right path, but without having to worry about allergies, etc. convenience wins out for me. That's quite an achievement for your daughter to keep up with that as well as raising her family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My kind of baking is Sara Lee. That was Thanksgiving desert. The main reason I cook is that we need to eat.


That's a darn good reason!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My kind of baking is Sara Lee. That was Thanksgiving desert. The main reason I cook is that we need to eat.


Yummy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think your daughter's on the right path, but without having to worry about allergies, etc. convenience wins out for me. That's quite an achievement for your daughter to keep up with that as well as raising her family.


Thanks - yes, she has five from ages 9 to 1 - so she is one busy lady!

Okay - another confession: today I went out to lunch, THEN went to the cafe at Barnes and Noble and had a big piece of raspberry-white chocolate cheesecake. I almost swoon just typing this - it was every bit as good as you would expect. I may die from it tonight - but thinking about it still makes me smile. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey isn't anyone home??
> 
> I feel like a nut case here.
> Oh well miss you all.
> ...


We're here, Yarnie. Just being busy like everyone else at this time of year. Knitting, baking, cleaning, wrapping, etc... I am running out of steam. Stay strong.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I nevear log off last night or yesterday or when ever. Thanks CB will try that looks neat.
> Hat done now on to mitts.
> 
> I go all out with my baking. I mean it I put a coat on and head out the door down to Madison to shop called UBake. I I do is bake it pies cookies ect.


I like your option Yarnie, wish we had a UBake! Wonder if I can talk someone into starting one up?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello, have been busy so not online--had lots of emails to read. I'll post my no fail pie crust later as I'm very tired. Going to bed early tonight.


Hope you're feeling better Jane. Are the side effects from your medication easing up?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My kind of baking is Sara Lee. That was Thanksgiving desert. The main reason I cook is that we need to eat.


Sara Lee makes delicious stuff. BTW Joey, how did your son's trip from St. Louis go? Hope he made it safely to Wisc.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey isn't anyone home??
> 
> I feel like a nut case here.
> Oh well miss you all.
> ...


Missed you too Yarnie. Lucky me, hubby does most of our cards, I just have a few to do myself. Keeping busy with my knitting too, just finishing up the thumbs on a pair of handwarmers and then moving on to a hat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I'm here NOW - and where are you????? You mean you didn't wait? Hey!
> 
> Very busy today - took friend to dentist, then we went to lunch, and then saw the movie The Christmas Candle. It's been a long time since I had a day like that. It was a lot of fun!! And now - I'm tired. Have to get up early for church - GS is playing drums for the school Mass. Haven't been sleeping too well - so much going on - so I hope for a good rest tonight - for me and for all of you. Good night.


Hope you have a restful night Bonnie and enjoy your grandson and the rest of the church band tomorrow. Sounds like he's getting lots of practice with his drums


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks - yes, she has five from ages 9 to 1 - so she is one busy lady!
> 
> Okay - another confession: today I went out to lunch, THEN went to the cafe at Barnes and Noble and had a big piece of raspberry-white chocolate cheesecake. I almost swoon just typing this - it was every bit as good as you would expect. I may die from it tonight - but thinking about it still makes me smile. :-D


good to enjoy a little decadent treat once in a while; keep smiling


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you're feeling better Jane. Are the side effects from your medication easing up?


Took the last of the meds this AM. They really tore up my stomach, with heart burns & pain.

Now I must take a breath test to see if the infection is dead. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> His travel was ok, anyway he didn't complain about it. He is at the distribution center. He will stay with his sister tonight, get his car and come home Thurs or Friday. Now he will be working out of that center and will be home every week or so. It is 50 miles from here and 20 miles from his sister.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers. Mothers always get a little anxious when their children do something for the first time. Even if he is 35.
> 
> This is his truck.


Nice truck so maybe he is riding in comfort.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> His travel was ok, anyway he didn't complain about it. He is at the distribution center. He will stay with his sister tonight, get his car and come home Thurs or Friday. Now he will be working out of that center and will be home every week or so. It is 50 miles from here and 20 miles from his sister.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers. Mothers always get a little anxious when their children do something for the first time. Even if he is 35.
> 
> This is his truck.


Nice looking rig. We all have mothers' hearts here, even if some do not have children. Mine also does lots of driving but not as long distance as yours. Rest easier now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Took the last of the meds this AM. They really tore up my stomach, with heart burns & pain.
> 
> Now I must take a breath test to see if the infection is dead. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for asking.


Thoughts and prayers are with you, Janie. Keep the faith and stay strong.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> His travel was ok, anyway he didn't complain about it. He is at the distribution center. He will stay with his sister tonight, get his car and come home Thurs or Friday. Now he will be working out of that center and will be home every week or so. It is 50 miles from here and 20 miles from his sister.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers. Mothers always get a little anxious when their children do something for the first time. Even if he is 35.
> 
> This is his truck.


 So glad he made it almost home. I know he is as happy as you are to be on his way home. You are so right. Doesn't matter how old your babies are you still worry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Took the last of the meds this AM. They really tore up my stomach, with heart burns & pain.
> 
> Now I must take a breath test to see if the infection is dead. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for asking.


Jane we worry about you. Praying the infection is gone and you are on your way to good health.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> His travel was ok, anyway he didn't complain about it. He is at the distribution center. He will stay with his sister tonight, get his car and come home Thurs or Friday. Now he will be working out of that center and will be home every week or so. It is 50 miles from here and 20 miles from his sister.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers. Mothers always get a little anxious when their children do something for the first time. Even if he is 35.
> 
> This is his truck.


Glad that he's safe and will be home soon. True about Moms; my mom still worries about me sometimes and I'm getting close to 60!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Took the last of the meds this AM. They really tore up my stomach, with heart burns & pain.
> 
> Now I must take a breath test to see if the infection is dead. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for asking.


Hope the infection is cleared and you're done with it and the meds. Keep praying for you


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh someone make these! I love turtles.http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2013/12/pretzel-turtles/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie here you go. I think your chicks may like this toy. LOLhttp://naturalchickenkeeping.blogspot.com/2013/12/cheep-n-easy-diy-chicken-boredom-buster.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh someone make these! I love turtles.http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2013/12/pretzel-turtles/


they look yummy; are you making a batch for Christmas?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> they look yummy; are you making a batch for Christmas?


these look good too 
http://www.joyofbaking.com/barsandsquares/TurtleBrownies.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> these look good too
> http://www.joyofbaking.com/barsandsquares/TurtleBrownies.html


Those do look good. Am thinking about the ones I posted. I haven't thought about what we will have for Christmas. We have to have shrimp. The rest finger foods. Different dips and whatever. My oldest son called them party favors. Are you having company for Christmas?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those do look good. Am thinking about the ones I posted. I haven't thought about what we will have for Christmas. We have to have shrimp. The rest finger foods. Different dips and whatever. My oldest son called them party favors. Are you having company for Christmas?


Your pretzel turtles would be perfect for finger food - actually perfect for a treat anytime! I love all combinations of chocolate and caramel.

No company for Christmas this year, but that's probably for the best. Winter started early and hard in Alberta this year and travelling is miserable, with lots of delays whether driving or flying. We've been invited for Christmas dinner with friends so am looking forward to that. Will probably still make dh's turkey for Boxing Day or maybe for New Years. Hard to believe it's only 3 weeks away!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad that he's safe and will be home soon. True about Moms; my mom still worries about me sometimes and I'm getting close to 60!


We never stop being Moms, .. or grandmoms, . . . or great-grandmoms..... :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh someone make these! I love turtles.http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2013/12/pretzel-turtles/


Looks like fun to make with kids and, I know it's delicious! Thanks for the link, CB. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie here you go. I think your chicks may like this toy. LOLhttp://naturalchickenkeeping.blogspot.com/2013/12/cheep-n-easy-diy-chicken-boredom-buster.html


You're lucky, Yarnie. You get to raise chickens and have fresh eggs daily! My father raised chicks and we were never without eggs or chicken soup. Great toy for them. Are you going to make it?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You're lucky, Yarnie. You get to raise chickens and have fresh eggs daily! My father raised chicks and we were never without eggs or chicken soup. Great toy for them. Are you going to make it?


I grew up in the middle of Los Angeles in the 40's & 50's, we always had an abundance of animals...chickens...rabbits....dogs...cats...turtles....Doubt if you could have these critters on a residential lot nowadays, especially in L.A. It was great for we kids. Oh yeah, at 1 time we had ducks, they surely were honkers...best "watch ducks" ---- no 1 came around our home, the ducks would make a mighty noise. Great memories.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you have a restful night Bonnie and enjoy your grandson and the rest of the church band tomorrow. Sounds like he's getting lots of practice with his drums


Thanks, WCK! It's morning now, and I'm leaving in a few minutes. You're right - he does get a lot of practice with the drums. I'm happy because he's doing something for the church AND learning some music besides rock.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I can even taste it. I love cheesecake.


Wouldn't it be nice if we could have a piece of cheesecake together sometime?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> His travel was ok, anyway he didn't complain about it. He is at the distribution center. He will stay with his sister tonight, get his car and come home Thurs or Friday. Now he will be working out of that center and will be home every week or so. It is 50 miles from here and 20 miles from his sister.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers. Mothers always get a little anxious when their children do something for the first time. Even if he is 35.
> 
> This is his truck.


Beautiful truck! I drive on I-75 a lot, and it's loaded with trucks. If I'm not driving, I enjoy looking at them - so many colors and so big. I'm glad he had a safe trip - and got to see his sister! Nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thoughts and prayers are with you, Janie. Keep the faith and stay strong.


Also praying for you, Jane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh someone make these! I love turtles.http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2013/12/pretzel-turtles/


They look delicious! Thanks so much for posting the info - I'd like to try them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I can even taste it. I love cheesecake.


With you on Cheese cake, hubbys dad, Pop's alway's bought me New York cheese cake for my birthday when we lived in New York. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> His travel was ok, anyway he didn't complain about it. He is at the distribution center. He will stay with his sister tonight, get his car and come home Thurs or Friday. Now he will be working out of that center and will be home every week or so. It is 50 miles from here and 20 miles from his sister.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers. Mothers always get a little anxious when their children do something for the first time. Even if he is 35.
> 
> This is his truck.


Glad to hear he made it home . Hope he didn't have to go through the bad weather up here. We are cold here today but no snow boy up north sounded bad, hope not bad for you. 
Wind blowing low 20's today 5 degrees tonight. This is Jan or Feb weather. We have no snow left, so worry about plants not begin covered.

Nice Truck, has he taken you for a ride in it??? Understand how you would worry your right we are always mom's no matter how old they get.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie here you go. I think your chicks may like this toy. LOLhttp://naturalchickenkeeping.blogspot.com/2013/12/cheep-n-easy-diy-chicken-boredom-buster.html


To funny, the ding bat chicks won't go in at night even if cold hubby has to chase them into coop.

Have one like that I bought to put treats in for Kitty he has firgured out how to get treats out fun to watch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah Jayne hope this does the trick, glad pills are done and maybe your tummy will start feeling better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh someone make these! I love turtles.http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2013/12/pretzel-turtles/


Wonder if UBake carrys them.?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper, you just have to get this book if you are Scandinavian. I never laugh so hard.
John Anderson's Scandinavian Humor Other & myths.

Most of it about Minn Scandinavian's. I laugh so hard hubby had me put the book down last night.It is more than funny, just go to the bathroom before reading.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My thoughts may try to convince me I'm going nowhere, doing nothing, becoming no one. But God, Your Word says otherwise. In this I trust today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My thoughts may try to convince me I'm going nowhere, doing nothing, becoming no one. But God, Your Word says otherwise. In this I trust today.


Is there any other way God first the rest he takes care of for us, even if we want to bud in and try to fix it ourselfs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I grew up in the middle of Los Angeles in the 40's & 50's, we always had an abundance of animals...chickens...rabbits....dogs...cats...turtles....Doubt if you could have these critters on a residential lot nowadays, especially in L.A. It was great for we kids. Oh yeah, at 1 time we had ducks, they surely were honkers...best "watch ducks" ---- no 1 came around our home, the ducks would make a mighty noise. Great memories.


Ducks can be nasty to remember being chase by a mean one we had. He disappeared, my dad said he took him to a farm as was not nice for him to be alone. I was really young then think Duck went to duck heaven.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah Bonnie how nice for you to spend time with Grandson and listen to him play.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

could find my pattern for fingerless mitt's . I made them with sock yarn and Suri. Suri to to expensive.Plus not warm enough with sock yarn.

What makes them neat is you make them longer then fingers so they have a cuff, then when you need fingers free you roll cuff's down then your fingers are free for driving ect . Want to make them with worsted weight yarn did a pair last summer. Do you think i could find that pattern. Oh well just do it without pattern and hope it turns out.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper, you just have to get this book if you are Scandinavian. I never laugh so hard.
> John Anderson's Scandinavian Humor Other & myths.
> 
> Most of it about Minn Scandinavian's. I laugh so hard hubby had me put the book down last night.It is more than funny, just go to the bathroom before reading.


I have read it. I lived some of it, too. My grandpa and gramma on my dads side were immigrants from Sweden. There are some great stories I could tell.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> could find my pattern for fingerless mitt's . I made them with sock yarn and Suri. Suri to to expensive.Plus not warm enough with sock yarn.
> 
> What makes them neat is you make them longer then fingers so they have a cuff, then when you need fingers free you roll cuff's down then your fingers are free for driving ect . Want to make them with worsted weight yarn did a pair last summer. Do you think i could find that pattern. Oh well just do it without pattern and hope it turns out.


Amyknits just post a finger less mitten pattern. I thought you wanted gloves.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> His travel was ok, anyway he didn't complain about it. He is at the distribution center. He will stay with his sister tonight, get his car and come home Thurs or Friday. Now he will be working out of that center and will be home every week or so. It is 50 miles from here and 20 miles from his sister.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers. Mothers always get a little anxious when their children do something for the first time. Even if he is 35.
> 
> This is his truck.


Nice rig! So glad he made his first run without any issues. Mom is happy :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thoughts and prayers are with you, Janie. Keep the faith and stay strong.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh someone make these! I love turtles.http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2013/12/pretzel-turtles/


I am on the search for the best turtles. Travel the world trying them. Wanna join me? I'll drive ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have read it. I lived some of it, too. My grandpa and gramma on my dads side were immigrants from Sweden. There are some great stories I could tell.


me too. Love the part about mushroom soup. staple in mom's house. 
Every time mom saw a white horse she would spit in her hand and pound her hands together. Never ask her what that was about. But you could tell we were Norweign. Grandma was French Canadain, how she made it through all of the noreweigns in the house. 
Do you realize we Sscandinavian's are the only ones you can joke about and with with out worrying about being PC.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am on the search for the best turtles. Travel the world trying them. Wanna join me? I'll drive ...


I'll go.Anytime for turtles.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amyknits just post a finger less mitten pattern. I thought you wanted gloves.


That's o.k. Bumpkins I still like pattern you sent. Will have a look at Amyknits. I like her she is very nice. A lot of KPers have pick on her. They can't seem to understand what she post and take it as being mean, or else they just want to start a fight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll go.Anytime for turtles.


I hear there are a lot of sea turtles making a come back. :roll: :XD: :XD:

I like pretzle stick rolled in chocolate and then rolled in nuts myself. The nuts fit me .


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too. Love the part about mushroom soup. staple in mom's house.
> Every time mom saw a white horse she would spit in her hand and pound her hands together. Never ask her what that was about. But you could tell we were Norweign. Grandma was French Canadain, how she made it through all of the noreweigns in the house.
> Do you realize we Sscandinavian's are the only ones you can joke about and with with out worrying about being PC.


They'd probably laugh right along with you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I grew up in the middle of Los Angeles in the 40's & 50's, we always had an abundance of animals...chickens...rabbits....dogs...cats...turtles....Doubt if you could have these critters on a residential lot nowadays, especially in L.A. It was great for we kids. Oh yeah, at 1 time we had ducks, they surely were honkers...best "watch ducks" ---- no 1 came around our home, the ducks would make a mighty noise. Great memories.


Geese are the same way, great watchbirds! The Romans used them as 'security alarms' way back 2,000 yrs ago.
Some urban dwellers today are trying to raise poultry in their backyards. The city admins are fighting them. I'm not sure I'd like a rooster crowing at 5 am. 6 am would be ok. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh someone make these! I love turtles.http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2013/12/pretzel-turtles/


Oooh, I _have_ made those! I once used Rolos and once the caramels; they are fast, easy and good! The hardest part is unwrapping all the caramels. 

I didn't open your link last time - thanks for reminding me of these.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we could have a piece of cheesecake together sometime?


I really want to do that. I keep planning in my head our get-together. I wonder if we could all pick each other out of a crowd?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll go.Anytime for turtles.


I'm serious. Hubby and I travel the world and always search for the local chocolate turtle. How fun is that?

And the best beach and the best onion rings.

I love all three! Thankfully the best OR in the world, to date, are 45 minutes from where we now live.

Hmmm . tonight? Good idea!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> That's o.k. Bumpkins I still like pattern you sent. Will have a look at Amyknits. I like her she is very nice. A lot of KPers have pick on her. They can't seem to understand what she post and take it as being mean, or else they just want to start a fight.


 :thumbup: I like her too. KPers wanting to start a fight? Nah, we don't know anyone like that .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Geese are the same way, great watchbirds! The Romans used them as 'security alarms' way back 2,000 yrs ago.
> Some urban dwellers today are trying to raise poultry in their backyards. The city admins are fighting them. I'm not sure I'd like a rooster crowing at 5 am. 6 am would be ok. :lol:


Cool - I did not know that. I'd prefer 9AM though. I'm a night owl.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm serious. Hubby and I travel the world and always search for the local chocolate turtle. How fun is that?
> 
> And the best beach and the best onion rings.
> 
> I love all three! Thankfully the best OR in the world, to date, are 45 minutes from where we now live.


Love the best beach too. Best beach for me in Destin. Worse is Maine, all rocks. I have a great onion ring recipe. Uses cornstarch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You want to bet we would be able to pick each other out in a crowd. Icould get a few of you all right. CB and LTL, and all southerns easy pleese. Minn and Scandinavian easy as pie. North eastern parts of country easy tha accents give each of us away. Just so you talk first.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love the best beach too. Best beach for me in Destin. Worse is Maine, all rocks. I have a great onion ring recipe. Uses cornstarch.


Oh, I've never made them. Please post or send me the recipe? I don't fry anything, so perhaps I need to learn.

My sister gave me her fryer because she never used it. I've had it now about 4 years, still sitting in the box where I left it!

Reminds me of a funny story - the one and only time she lent it to me for a party we threw at our house.

We had a Pirate party and I made "cannon balls" - what a funny night!

Someday when I have a minute I'll tell you some of my funny stories.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

On Tuesday morning I cut up a load of turkey, shredded it and put it in a large covered bowl for the cats. The rest of the shredded turkey, thigh and wing bones I placed inside the turkey cavity and froze it to make broth, pot pies and soup this weekend.
Earlier this morning our dog and cats ate the last of the shredded turkey. They really loved it. I think they would eat it every day if they could.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You want to bet we would be able to pick each other out in a crowd. Icould get a few of you all right. CB and LTL, and all southerns easy pleese. Minn and Scandinavian easy as pie. North eastern parts of country easy tha accents give each of us away. Just so you talk first.


O- tay! You're right - easy to recognize the Southerners and Yankees.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love the best beach too. Best beach for me in Destin. Worse is Maine, all rocks. I have a great onion ring recipe. Uses cornstarch.


I like both of those beaches. Still, my fav, I posted a few days ago (Cape Santa Maria - Long Island, Bahamas).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear he made it home . Hope he didn't have to go through the bad weather up here. We are cold here today but no snow boy up north sounded bad, hope not bad for you.
> Wind blowing low 20's today 5 degrees tonight. This is Jan or Feb weather. We have no snow left, so worry about plants not begin covered.
> 
> Nice Truck, has he taken you for a ride in it??? Understand how you would worry your right we are always mom's no matter how old they get.


At the other extreme, we in GA have a rainy day with a high in the low 70s. Come on, winter - bring it on! Enough is enough - let's get some fresh brisk cold. Give me a reason to snuggle under the comforter!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> On Tuesday morning I cut up a load of turkey, shredded it and put it in a large covered bowl for the cats. The rest of the shredded turkey, thigh and wing bones I placed inside the turkey cavity and froze it to make broth, pot pies and soup this weekend.
> Earlier this morning our dog and cats ate the last of the shredded turkey. They really loved it. I think they would eat it every day if they could.


Wow - you are quite the chef - very creative too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Bonnie how nice for you to spend time with Grandson and listen to him play.


Well, I just got back, and he didn't play today! He's graduating from 8th grade, so they have a younger drummer who's learning the ropes. He played today. He did fine. Of course, I don't go just for the music. It was very uplifting. Even when I have to drag myself, like today, I'm always glad I went and leave feeling like a new person.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You want to bet we would be able to pick each other out in a crowd. Icould get a few of you all right. CB and LTL, and all southerns easy pleese. Minn and Scandinavian easy as pie. North eastern parts of country easy tha accents give each of us away. Just so you talk first.


Yes, and Janeway, CB, and I have posted pix of ourselves. Knitcrazy's avatar is a picture of her. The rest are women of mystery.......


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Beef stew in crock pot, and Asigo rolls to eat. Yum, can't wait. 
Flannel sheets going on the bed to cold to climb into bed with cold sheets.

I use to heat up brick on wood stove to put in bed to warm up the sheets for boys. That is until i heated them up so hot that sheets had holes in them.

All have a good day. Some of you stay out of trouble, they other side do not listen or care.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I just got back, and he didn't play today! He's graduating from 8th grade, so they have a younger drummer who's learning the ropes. He played today. He did fine. Of course, I don't go just for the music. It was very uplifting. Even when I have to drag myself, like today, I'm always glad I went and leave feeling like a new person.


But you are such a proud grandma, can tell by your post. drag in and left with joy. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

our first little sciff of snow falling today; this area doesn't usually get much snow that stays for more than a day or two, so it probably will be gone soon.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow - you are quite the chef - very creative too.


Thanks Gifty. That`s a huge compliment coming from you who is the KP Creative Queen on the internet.

I`m still knitting like mad trying to finish those afghans and 5 hats. I was just browsing the internet looking for hat patterns for 3 adults and 2 teenage boys. Just as I clicked on a pattern, we had a power surge and power went out for a minute, Grrr I hate it when that happens.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> our first little sciff of snow falling today; this area doesn't usually get much snow that stays for more than a day or two, so it probably will be gone soon.


You live in such a lovely picturesque part of Canada Westy. That`s so gorgeous.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

There are a lot of 'agenda people' running around.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I just got back, and he didn't play today! He's graduating from 8th grade, so they have a younger drummer who's learning the ropes. He played today. He did fine. Of course, I don't go just for the music. It was very uplifting. Even when I have to drag myself, like today, I'm always glad I went and leave feeling like a new person.


My youngest played trumpet. We went to all of his concerts. I can't tell you how painful that was for me. But I always went, had a smile on my face and complments for all of the kids. The things we do for our kids...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Don't feel bad about being convenience baker, Solo. I am one also. It saves on time and opens a whole new field of experimentation in the culinary exploration. Box cake mixes adapt themselves to many other, very delicious, uses.


I can't feel bad because Duncan, Betty and I have become such good friends. We play so well together. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My youngest played trumpet. We went to all of his concerts. I can't tell you how painful that was for me. But I always went, had a smile on my face and complments for all of the kids. The things we do for our kids...


Isn't that the truth?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My youngest plays violin. I was sure happy when he learned something other than Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star. He will still play it when I ask him to play my favorite, "William Tell Overture." aka, Lone Ranger Theme.


Wow - that's not an easy piece! How long did he take?
I think it's so good for them to learn an instrument.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> All have a good day. Some of you stay out of trouble, they other side do not listen or care.


I will stay out of trouble.

BTW: We've recently turned on the heating mattress pad - love getting into a warm bed.

We've tried several electric blankets and have found we much prefer the heated mattress pad instead. Except last night I set it too high and woke up hot at 3AM and had to turn it off.

Still, a great invention.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Gifty. That`s a huge compliment coming from you who is the KP Creative Queen on the internet.
> 
> I`m still knitting like mad trying to finish those afghans and 5 hats. I was just browsing the internet looking for hat patterns for 3 adults and 2 teenage boys. Just as I clicked on a pattern, we had a power surge and power went out for a minute, Grrr I hate it when that happens.


Well, you've called upon the Queen of Electricity too! I reached out to zap you back on.  Now, go at those projects again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> our first little sciff of snow falling today; this area doesn't usually get much snow that stays for more than a day or two, so it probably will be gone soon.


Picture perfect even on a cloudy day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

mmorris said:


> There are a lot of 'agenda people' running around.


Huh?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This is from 2011, but wow what an amazing patriotic light theme.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> our first little sciff of snow falling today; this area doesn't usually get much snow that stays for more than a day or two, so it probably will be gone soon.


I love your veiw wish I were there even with a bit of snow it is beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mmorris said:


> There are a lot of 'agenda people' running around.


yes and we all have good agenda's to keep our agenda's going tell we have all agenda's out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Isn't that the truth?


My husband played the Trumpet and marach in the German band in NewYork.

Now for the rest of the story, after moving here. Hubby had not played trumpet for about 5 years.

Pick it up one day and started to play something and every time hit the wrong note in the same place. He band me from the house as I could not stop laughing. Hasn't played it since.

Not only children the things we do for husband's :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I will stay out of trouble.
> 
> BTW: We've recently turned on the heating mattress pad - love getting into a warm bed.
> 
> ...


Son wanted to buy me one, but said no. Hot flashes back then. May have to think about getting one.

What brand do you have?

Our you safe with having one no surges or sparks?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is from 2011, but wow what an amazing patriotic light theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I told a little fib.

I do bake somethings for Christmas as UBake does not carry them.

Norweign Almond Cake, Sandbakkels, forgotten mint cookies. But UBake has super good ginger bread men, and sugar cookie cut outs. I have to sprinkle the sugar cookies with vanilla sugar. Now I am really hungry .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I've never made them. Please post or send me the recipe? I don't fry anything, so perhaps I need to learn.
> 
> My sister gave me her fryer because she never used it. I've had it now about 4 years, still sitting in the box where I left it!
> 
> ...


 Will look it up. Recipes are in a pile from Thanksgiving. If I forget remind me. What is a cannon ball? Funny stories always welcome.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You want to bet we would be able to pick each other out in a crowd. Icould get a few of you all right. CB and LTL, and all southerns easy pleese. Minn and Scandinavian easy as pie. North eastern parts of country easy tha accents give each of us away. Just so you talk first.


Y'all know y'all could pick me out in a crowd don't y'all? :XDon't y'all forget about Bonnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> At the other extreme, we in GA have a rainy day with a high in the low 70s. Come on, winter - bring it on! Enough is enough - let's get some fresh brisk cold. Give me a reason to snuggle under the comforter!


Um Bonnie. It was 70 here yesterday and right now it is 32 and freezing rain coming this way. Maybe it will get to you tomorrow. Just wait 24 hours.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, and Janeway, CB, and I have posted pix of ourselves. Knitcrazy's avatar is a picture of her. The rest are women of mystery.......


 I have seen pics of half of us. Would like to see the other half. Fun knowing what each look like.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> our first little sciff of snow falling today; this area doesn't usually get much snow that stays for more than a day or two, so it probably will be gone soon.


Pretty even in the winter.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love the best beach too. Best beach for me in Destin. Worse is Maine, all rocks. I have a great onion ring recipe. Uses cornstarch.


My all-time VERY favorite EVER beach is Mackay, Queensland, Australia, on the eastern OZ coast.. I've never in my life felt such a sensation of utter peace & tranquality as I did when my DH & I spent a week there in a little cottage located diretly on the sand/beach. We'd look to the ocean & could see some islands. Mackay is located next to the Great Barrier Reef. I swear I could hear Juanita Hall singing "Bali Hai" from the musical South Pacific, "Come to me, come to me." If it wasn't for my DD & GKs, I could truly let the rest of the world go by & live there - wouldn't need many worldly possessions at Mackay.
In fact, I want my ashes sprinkled there when I die.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love the best beach too. Best beach for me in Destin. Worse is Maine, all rocks. I have a great onion ring recipe. Uses cornstarch.


My all-time VERY favorite EVER beach is Mackay, Queensland, Australia, on the eastern OZ coast.. I've never in my life felt such a sensation of utter peace & tranquality as I did when my DH & I spent a week there in a little cottage located diretly on the sand/beach. We'd look to the ocean & could see some islands. Mackay is located next to the Great Barrier Reef. I swear I could hear Juanita Hall singing "Bali Hai" from the musical South Pacific, "Come to me, come to me." If it wasn't for my DD & GKs, I could truly let the rest of the world go by & live there - wouldn't need many worldly possessions at Mackay.
In fact, I want my ashes sprinkled there when I die.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> He has played since 5th grade. When he was living in Eau Claire, He would pay for 1 credit at the University so he could play in the Orchestra. So over his life, he has played with an orchestra for more than 15 years. I also like the Halleluiah Chorus from the Messiah.
> 
> Last night, one of the first things he asked was where his violin was. He has been on the road the last 2 months. I hope he is planning to take it with him when he is on the road.
> 
> If he could make a living playing the violin, that's what he would do. Usually when the guys come home from active duty, they buy a car. He bought a violin.


I just read this to my DH & he said "Good for him!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He has played since 5th grade. When he was living in Eau Claire, He would pay for 1 credit at the University so he could play in the Orchestra. So over his life, he has played with an orchestra for more than 15 years. I also like the Halleluiah Chorus from the Messiah.
> 
> Last night, one of the first things he asked was where his violin was. He has been on the road the last 2 months. I hope he is planning to take it with him when he is on the road.
> 
> If he could make a living playing the violin, that's what he would do. Usually when the guys come home from active duty, they buy a car. He bought a violin.


Wow! They're expensive. I have a teacher friend who plays, played with an orchestra - had a very expensive violin. She was good.

Doesn't that just warm your heart when he's so dedicated?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Um Bonnie. It was 70 here yesterday and right now it is 32 and freezing rain coming this way. Maybe it will get to you tomorrow. Just wait 24 hours.


You're right. It's coming our way. Maybe you could send a little snow, too?

It's supposed to be 42 and pouring rain on Saturday - right in the town where I'm going to watch another grandson play his trumpet in a ...................PARADE! Oh, man - I can't wait for that one! I just hope we're not taking the 5-year old and 3-year old out in it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To funny, the ding bat chicks won't go in at night even if cold hubby has to chase them into coop.
> 
> Have one like that I bought to put treats in for Kitty he has firgured out how to get treats out fun to watch.


Yarnie, I have a friend who raises chickens. She has issues with foxes raiding her chicken coop. Do you have similar problems?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen pics of half of us. Would like to see the other half. Fun knowing what each look like.


Which half of me should I post? Top, bottom, front or back?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> My all-time VERY favorite EVER beach is Mackay, Queensland, Australia, on the eastern OZ coast.. I've never in my life felt such a sensation of utter peace & tranquality as I did when my DH & I spent a week there in a little cottage located diretly on the sand/beach. We'd look to the ocean & could see some islands. Mackay is located next to the Great Barrier Reef. I swear I could hear Juanita Hall singing "Bali Hai" from the musical South Pacific, "Come to me, come to me." If it wasn't for my DD & GKs, I could truly let the rest of the world go by & live there - wouldn't need many worldly possessions at Mackay.
> In fact, I want my ashes sprinkled there when I die.


Sounds fantastic - great picture you drew mentioning Bali Hai.
Now I want to go there.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too. Love the part about mushroom soup. staple in mom's house.
> Every time mom saw a white horse she would spit in her hand and pound her hands together. Never ask her what that was about. But you could tell we were Norweign. Grandma was French Canadain, how she made it through all of the noreweigns in the house.
> Do you realize we Sscandinavian's are the only ones you can joke about and with with out worrying about being PC.


I think the Prairie Home Companion with Garrison Keillor has something to do with the popularity of Norwegian/Scandinavian jokes. I actually admire anyone able to survive those winter conditions in the upper Midwest. Besides, the food isn't too bad. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will look it up. Recipes are in a pile from Thanksgiving. If I forget remind me. What is a cannon ball? Funny stories always welcome.


Vegetable Tempura

Vegetable Tempura

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 10 to 15 minutes
Yield: 1 -1/2 cups batter, enough for 4 cups of vegetables

3/4 cup Argo® Corn Starch
1/4 cup flour
1 teaspoon Argo® Baking Powder
2-1/2 teaspoons Spice Islands® Garlic Salt
1-1/2 teaspoons Spice Islands® Onion Powder
1/4 teaspoon Spice Islands® Fine Grind Black Pepper
1/8 teaspoon Spice Islands® Cayenne Pepper
1/2 cup water OR beer
1 egg, slightly beaten
Mazola® Corn Oil for deep frying
4 cups cut-up vegetables, such as zucchini, carrots, onions and/or mushrooms

Combine corn starch, flour, baking powder, garlic salt, onion powder, black pepper and cayenne pepper in a medium bowl. Add water and egg; stir until mixture is smooth.

Heat 3 to 4 inches of oil in a deep pot over medium heat to 350˚F.

Dip vegetables into batter, stirring batter occasionally. Fry a few vegetables at a time, turning once, 2 to 3 minutes or until golden brown and crisp.

Drain on paper towels. Serve immediately.

Recipe Variation: 1-1/2 pounds raw, peeled shrimp can be substituted for the vegetables.

If the batter gets too thick I put more water. Good for any veggie. Even bell peppers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> <----------
> 
> Here is my picture only you need to add 65+ years.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Which half of me should I post? Top, bottom, front or back?


Top please :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're right. It's coming our way. Maybe you could send a little snow, too?
> 
> It's supposed to be 42 and pouring rain on Saturday - right in the town where I'm going to watch another grandson play his trumpet in a ...................PARADE! Oh, man - I can't wait for that one! I just hope we're not taking the 5-year old and 3-year old out in it.


Uh oh. Yes I would leave the babies at home. Probably be called off. I pack up all of the snow and sleet and give it to you Bon!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh. Yes I would leave the babies at home. Probably be called off. I pack up all of the snow and sleet and give it to you Bon!


Thank you - you are most generous!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My youngest plays violin. I was sure happy when he learned something other than Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star. He will still play it when I ask him to play my favorite, "William Tell Overture." aka, Lone Ranger Theme.


Your picture is precious! I'm sure you're like the rest of us and haven't changed a bit!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you, I was cute at that age, downhill from there.


Nay your still a good looking babe.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nay your still a good looking babe.


Don't forget, we live in a cold weather climate and, as a result, we preserve better. Everyone else are wusses.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Don't forget, we live in a cold weather climate and, as a result, we preserve better. Everyone else are wusses.


Now someone that faces 115 degrees is pretty gritty (Southern term) . Isn't that right Solowegirl? We have all that humidity to protect us.
:XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now someone that faces 115 degrees is pretty gritty (Southern term) . Isn't that right Solowegirl? We have all that humidity to protect us.
> :XD:


I thick sometimes. I don't get what you're trying to say. What does that have to do with the bitter cold we have now where we are?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I thick sometimes. I don't get what you're trying to say. What does that have to do with the bitter cold we have now where we are?


You said you are preserved from cold and the others are wussies. lol I said we are gritty from the hot weather. oh never mind.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds fantastic - great picture you drew mentioning Bali Hai.
> Now I want to go there.


KPG: Seriously, if you ever get the urge to go to OZ, PM me. Would be more than glad to tell you/talk to you about OZ. Have spent over 4 months there, 2 trips. Drove completely around OZ, over 10,000 KMs last trip...I drove every KM. Hubby sat, took notes, wrote in his journal in the evenings & we wrote & published a book upon our return. I've said in other posts if we were young again, we'd, in a heartbeat, move there. Needless to say, we love OZ. Have many friends there now. And, Mackay is everything I said it is. Heaven on earth. Do ya' suppose I could get a job with the Mackay Tourist Bureau?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> KPG: Seriously, if you ever get the urge to go to OZ, PM me. Would be more than glad to tell you/talk to you about OZ. Have spent over 4 months there, 2 trips. Drove completely around OZ, over 10,000 KMs last trip...I drove every KM. Hubby sat, took notes, wrote in his journal in the evenings & we wrote & published a book upon our return. I've said in other posts if we were young again, we'd, in a heartbeat, move there. Needless to say, we love OZ. Have many friends there now. And, Mackay is everything I said it is. Heaven on earth. Do ya' suppose I could get a job with the Mackay Tourist Bureau?


We were there, too. I absolutely loved it, as did my DH.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Geese are the same way, great watchbirds! The Romans used them as 'security alarms' way back 2,000 yrs ago.
> Some urban dwellers today are trying to raise poultry in their backyards. The city admins are fighting them. I'm not sure I'd like a rooster crowing at 5 am. 6 am would be ok. :lol:


The nearby city council debated about back yard chickens for a few months last year. It became very controversial, some people on both sides got marches and rallies going. Council ended up allowing 3 chickens and no roosters


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I just got back, and he didn't play today! He's graduating from 8th grade, so they have a younger drummer who's learning the ropes. He played today. He did fine. Of course, I don't go just for the music. It was very uplifting. Even when I have to drag myself, like today, I'm always glad I went and leave feeling like a new person.


Glad you had a good start to the morning Bonnie. I guess the younger players need experience too and next year your gs will be one of the younger players again in his new school


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My youngest plays violin. I was sure happy when he learned something other than Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star. He will still play it when I ask him to play my favorite, "William Tell Overture." aka, Lone Ranger Theme.


The violin is my favourite instrument when listening to music; nice that he still likes to play


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> This is from 2011, but wow what an amazing patriotic light theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> My all-time VERY favorite EVER beach is Mackay, Queensland, Australia, on the eastern OZ coast.. I've never in my life felt such a sensation of utter peace & tranquality as I did when my DH & I spent a week there in a little cottage located diretly on the sand/beach. We'd look to the ocean & could see some islands. Mackay is located next to the Great Barrier Reef. I swear I could hear Juanita Hall singing "Bali Hai" from the musical South Pacific, "Come to me, come to me." If it wasn't for my DD & GKs, I could truly let the rest of the world go by & live there - wouldn't need many worldly possessions at Mackay.
> In fact, I want my ashes sprinkled there when I die.


Australia does have a lot of beautiful beaches. DH's youngest sister lives near Byron Bay on east coast, beautiful sand but so many people and so very, very hot! We also travelled along the west coast from Perth to Margaret River and then over to Albany. The west coast has much stronger currents and waves. Loved Australia; was lucky enough to be posted in Perth for 2 months and then for 5 months in 1998, 1999


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like both of those beaches. Still, my fav, I posted a few days ago (Cape Santa Maria - Long Island, Bahamas).


Megan's Beach, US Virgin Islands is supposed to be great.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> <----------
> 
> Here is my picture only you need to add 65+ years.


You were adorable, I had a hat a lot like yours


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Don't forget, we live in a cold weather climate and, as a result, we preserve better. Everyone else are wusses.


(Pssssst.......Please don't tell anybody, but I live in the Deep South.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You said you are preserved from cold and the others are wussies. lol I said we are gritty from the hot weather. oh never mind.


You're right - the humidity keeps us Southern belles' skin hydrated and plumps it up (along with a few other things.  )


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> our first little sciff of snow falling today; this area doesn't usually get much snow that stays for more than a day or two, so it probably will be gone soon.


You have a lovely view, WCK. Must be relaxing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Since we're talking about aging on some of these posts, here's my theory:

First, we need extra pounds to keep us going if we get sick and can't eat. We'll live longer!

Second, oh- I forgot the second one. Seriously, I did. Let me think...........

Oh! Got it. Phew - that's a relief.

Third, as we age, we ........Wait a minute. This is second.

Second, as we age, we get rounder and have gray hair - we begin to look more alike. That's so we'll know we're all really brothers and sisters underneath, and we aren't alone. We have each other and a lot in common.

Third, forgetting things is really just clearing our minds for the beautiful sights and sounds that await us some day in the future.


So love yourself - you're just right!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My youngest played trumpet. We went to all of his concerts. I can't tell you how painful that was for me. But I always went, had a smile on my face and complments for all of the kids. The things we do for our kids...


My son played baseball from age 7 on. His team was in last place every season. Lost most of the games. We attended every game. It was hard, sometimes discouraging, never lost hope though. Last year he played (age 12), his team won the championship. Never give up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You have a lovely view, WCK. Must be relaxing.


I agree - it's beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My son played baseball from age 7 on. His team was in last place every season. Lost most of the games. We attended every game. It was hard, sometimes discouraging, never lost hope though. Last year he played (age 12), his team won the championship. Never give up!


Believe me, I feel your pain. We're not the most athletic, but they all do participate. Some of the grandkids are very good, and they get it from the other side I'm sure. The ones who aren't so good at sports are - of course - perfect in every other way. Just like yours!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I told a little fib.
> 
> I do bake somethings for Christmas as UBake does not carry them.
> 
> Norweign Almond Cake, Sandbakkels, forgotten mint cookies. But UBake has super good ginger bread men, and sugar cookie cut outs. I have to sprinkle the sugar cookies with vanilla sugar. Now I am really hungry .


What are 'forgotten mint cookies'? Love to see the recipe, Yarnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The nearby city council debated about back yard chickens for a few months last year. It became very controversial, some people on both sides got marches and rallies going. Council ended up allowing 3 chickens and no roosters


How do you get a steady supply of eggs w/o roosters?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Australia does have a lot of beautiful beaches. DH's youngest sister lives near Byron Bay on east coast, beautiful sand but so many people and so very, very hot! We also travelled along the west coast from Perth to Margaret River and then over to Albany. The west coast has much stronger currents and waves. Loved Australia; was lucky enough to be posted in Perth for 2 months and then for 5 months in 1998, 1999


Aside from loving Mackay, our favorite OZ "city" is Perth. Reminded us a lot of San Diego, California. Met a wonderful family there. Oh my gosh, it's so hard to pinpoint the many, varied places & things we absolutely adore about OZ. I encourage anyone to go there if possible, but don't limit yourself to just a couple of weeks, make your visit at least a month OR MORE. Get out, travel the roads less traveled- drive in the Ouotback. Don't limit yourself to the eastern coast....see it all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How do you get a steady supply of eggs w/o roosters?


I think you only need roosters if you want "fertilized" eggs and baby chicks. I think (but I don't know from any experience at all) that hens lay eggs without roosters. I'm only answering because Yarnie's offline right now. She's the expert - and there are others on here, too. Maybe they'll let us know.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think you only need roosters if you want "fertilized" eggs and baby chicks. I think (but I don't know from any experience at all) that hens lay eggs without roosters. I'm only answering because Yarnie's offline right now. She's the expert - and there are others on here, too. Maybe they'll let us know.


Thanks bonbf3, I haven't been around chicks for over 50 yrs and my chick-raising friend has roosters. What do I know.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you have to have a rooster to have laying hens?
> 
> Answer:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Joey. BTW- your avatar photo is darling. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You have a lovely view, WCK. Must be relaxing.


Thanks Jokim, I never get tired of looking at it, especially when the moon is close to full and is reflected back in the lake. I lived a city life for most of my years but DH was a country boy and we eventually built a house in the Alberta foothills. The view was beautiful there too, especially when lightning storms came in over the foothills. And then we discovered this place a few miles out of the city when we moved to Vancouver Island. Someday we'll have to move back into a town/city, but until then, we appreciate every day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> How do you get a steady supply of eggs w/o roosters?


A rooster is needed if you want chicks, but isn't needed if you only want eggs.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim, I never get tired of looking at it, especially when the moon is close to full and is reflected back in the lake. I lived a city life for most of my years but DH was a country boy and we eventually built a house in the Alberta foothills. The view was beautiful there too, especially when lightning storms came in over the foothills. And then we discovered this place a few miles out of the city when we moved to Vancouver Island. Someday we'll have to move back into a town/city, but until then, we appreciate every day


Enjoy the place while you can. The moving-back-in-to-town day comes quickly enough for all of us. Don't you just love seeing the lightning storms approach?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks bonbf3, I haven't been around chicks for over 50 yrs and my chick-raising friend has roosters. What do I know.


I'm a city girl. I've never touched a live chicken. I only know what school and my parents taught me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Enjoy the place while you can. The moving-back-in-to-town day comes quickly enough for all of us. Don't you just love seeing the lightning storms approach?


I've always loved watching lightning, but my mother hated it; she always closed the drapes and when we were quite young, would even pull the plug on some of the appliances. We always had forked lightning, the first time I saw sheet lightning was in FL - that was amazing


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> (Pssssst.......Please don't tell anybody, but I live in the Deep South.)


We won't see the top side of zero for a week here in Minnesota. Want to come for a visit this weekend?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My son played baseball from age 7 on. His team was in last place every season. Lost most of the games. We attended every game. It was hard, sometimes discouraging, never lost hope though. Last year he played (age 12), his team won the championship. Never give up!


I loved going to swimming meets. My boys were great swimmers. Middle one was state champ in the 500 free for 5 straight years. He was the youngest to ever qualify for the state high school championships as a 7th grader. They did do club swimming as well and competed at the national level.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've always loved watching lightning, but my mother hated it; she always closed the drapes and when we were quite young, would even pull the plug on some of the appliances. We always had forked lightning, the first time I saw sheet lightning was in FL - that was amazing


I do, too. My mother taught me to love it. We'd sit on the porch and watch the storms. My mother-in-law was very afraid. She'd light holy candles, close the curtains. She saw ball lightning up close when she was a little girl. I think that did it for her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We won't see the top side of zero for a week here in Minnesota. Want to come for a visit this weekend?


It's going to be mid-70's here today - then mid-40's tomorrow. Crazy weather. If you're having snow, I'll come up! Thanks for the invite! Really, I have to be in Chattanooga for a parade tomrrow. Weatherman says it WILL rain on our parade.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's going to be mid-70's here today - then mid-40's tomorrow. Crazy weather. If you're having snow, I'll come up! Thanks for the invite! Really, I have to be in Chattanooga for a parade tomrrow. Weatherman says it WILL rain on our parade.


I like visiting Chattanooga, and not just because I have friends there. I love the Civil War sites in the general vicinity. Have fun in Chattanooga but also have a safe trip. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I do, too. My mother taught me to love it. We'd sit on the porch and watch the storms. My mother-in-law was very afraid. She'd light holy candles, close the curtains. She saw ball lightning up close when she was a little girl. I think that did it for her.


My MIL is also deathly afraid of lightning. But funny you should mention holy candles, my mother had a special candle, blessed on Candlemas Day (Feb.2), that was lit only during lightning storms. I inherited this candle, but I always forget to light it when it's storming. I'm too busy watching the storm coming over the water. It's a beautiful thing to watch.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I loved going to swimming meets. My boys were great swimmers. Middle one was state champ in the 500 free for 5 straight years. He was the youngest to ever qualify for the state high school championships as a 7th grader. They did do club swimming as well and competed at the national level.


Do they still swim a lot? My husband was quite a swimmer in high school and at the Y. He won letters, meets, etc... He still swims outdoors whenever he can. So much so, that I worry about him when he swims a mile out, dodging those drunken partying boaters and sea-doos. Once you have a love of water, it's forever! ;-)


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Do they still swim a lot? My husband was quite a swimmer in high school and at the Y. He won letters, meets, etc... He still swims outdoors whenever he can. So much so, that I worry about him when he swims a mile out, dodging those drunken partying boaters and sea-doos. Once you have a love of water, it's forever! ;-)


Yes, they still swim on a regular basis. They all have Y memberships. When we go to the lake for a week every summer they all like to swim out to a small island on the lake. I worry about them and the boaters as well. The resort owner used to worry about them until he learned that they were all accomplished distance swimmers. My middle one used to go to Florida every year for a bay swim competition. I can't imagine swimming distances for fun. It's too much like work to me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, they still swim on a regular basis. They all have Y memberships. When we go to the lake for a week every summer they all like to swim out to a small island on the lake. I worry about them and the boaters as well. The resort owner used to worry about them until he learned that they were all accomplished distance swimmers. My middle one used to go to Florida every year for a bay swim competition. I can't imagine swimming distances for fun. It's too much like work to me.


Swimming is a great workout, but with age my DH developed a 'tube' around his middle. Perhaps he needs to swim year round. As I've told him, it kept him out of trouble. He was never the competitive swimmer your sons were. Great memories of growing up, for you and for them. :thumbup:
PS: For me it's enough of a workout to swim across the narrow end of the pool, once.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Swimming is a great workout, but with age my DH developed a 'tube' around his middle. Perhaps he needs to swim year round. As I've told him, it kept him out of trouble. He was never the competitive swimmer your sons were. Great memories of growing up, for you and for them. :thumbup:
> PS: For me it's enough of a workout to swim across the narrow end of the pool, once.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes as I have a wonderful God because he takes good care of me, butt if he calls me home, I'm ready. I will mis all of my friends but not my worldly goods. Heaven will be wonderful, but not in any hurry to arrive!

This is what I woke up to this AM & expecting more around noon with a second storm. It jut started snowing & it is only 10:15 AM.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes as I have a wonderful God because he takes good care of me, butt if he calls me home, I'm ready. I will mis all of my friends but not my worldly goods. Heaven will be wonderful, but not in any hurry to arrive!
> 
> This is what I woke up to this AM & expecting more around noon with a second storm. It jut started snowing & it is only 10:15 AM.


Janey, I have kept you in my prayers ever since I learned about your health issues. God does not desert us nor does He disappoint. 
About the photos you attached, they are beautiful. Don't you just love the velvety effect of newly fallen snow? and the calming of the soul when looking at it?
Ours has melted two days ago, but more will come this weekend. Stay warm.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Don't forget, we live in a cold weather climate and, as a result, we preserve better. Everyone else are wusses.


Your right we are the ones who can stand the cold and then some. Just today I am surviving the cold. Good thing I bought a new winter coat getting use out of it early. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Since we're talking about aging on some of these posts, here's my theory:
> 
> First, we need extra pounds to keep us going if we get sick and can't eat. We'll live longer!
> 
> ...


So right we we are . I have it figured out I am fine if I could grow to about 6'5 inches. then have a dye job. Perfect.

Yes I love # three. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What are 'forgotten mint cookies'? Love to see the recipe, Yarnie.


Set oven at 325 degrees, Mix up meringe with mint flavoring about a teaspoon and green food coloring. Then gentel fold in tiny chocolate chips. spoon on parchment papaer over cookie sheet. Put in oven and turn off oven and leave over night. carefully next day remove and store in tight container until ready to eat, or eat them all as you can not wait. 

This is from memory can't find recipe, will look to find it, but sure that it is it as have made them so often.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I like visiting Chattanooga, and not just because I have friends there. I love the Civil War sites in the general vicinity. Have fun in Chattanooga but also have a safe trip. :thumbup:


Thanks, Jokim! My daughter lives right near the Chickamauga Battlefield. Have you ever been there? It's beautiful there! Sometimes they shoot off the cannons - kids love it, of course.

I used to have both daughters living in Chattanooga. Their families lived about a mile apart - ate many meals together, went to church together. It was wonderful having them both so close. They lived in North Chattanooga, just across the river. Too bad I was working, or I would have spent a lot of time with them. I love Chattanooga! It's a great place for families.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How do you get a steady supply of eggs w/o roosters?


Same law here only allowed three hens and no roosters. Problem with that is bought neighbor and hubby have more than three, and he has a rooster. None of us mind rosster as it is kind of nice hearing him crow.

Roosters needed to produce baby chick's . Hens just lay eggs that are not fertilzed. If you have never tasted fresh eggs you are miss a great taste. If you can find someone near you who raises chickens and sells egg's buy them. They have not sat on shelf for a couple of weeks.

Hens just lay eggs don't know why would have to look it up. Bad thing right now as the dim wits that are new are laying eggs two or three a day and with cold if you don't get them right away they are frozen usual stop laying eggs or at least that many in winter. but all summer the dim wits never laid a single egg. Now they got the idea, can't stop laying them. older ones usual stop laying after they get older. One of our hens Gretie(yes hubby raise her by hand) would collect all the egg and try to get them to hatch. But when she started sitting on about 9 eggs hubby had to remove them. She was not a happy hen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I loved going to swimming meets. My boys were great swimmers. Middle one was state champ in the 500 free for 5 straight years. He was the youngest to ever qualify for the state high school championships as a 7th grader. They did do club swimming as well and competed at the national level.


Wow! It's fun to find the things we have in common! We're a big swimming family too, on DH's side. (I can tread water - that's it.) DH was a diver and coached in the summer. Our brother-in-law, who just died, was a swim coach for 50 years - high school, college, and resort. Great guy! All his kids swam, and his grandson is a top water polo "goalie." (He's 6'5" tall - so that's an advantage.) I spent a lot of time at pools when DH and I were dating, and my kids swam on the community team. Those meets lasted forever!! Now, pools aren't really on my radar too much, except to watch the grandchildren. "Watch me! Watch me, Grandma!"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Aside from loving Mackay, our favorite OZ "city" is Perth. Reminded us a lot of San Diego, California. Met a wonderful family there. Oh my gosh, it's so hard to pinpoint the many, varied places & things we absolutely adore about OZ. I encourage anyone to go there if possible, but don't limit yourself to just a couple of weeks, make your visit at least a month OR MORE. Get out, travel the roads less traveled- drive in the Ouotback. Don't limit yourself to the eastern coast....see it all.


O.K. pictures are beauitful loving blue water, and white sandy beaches. Have pity on us northerns we are so cold here don't need to see how warm it is some place else. :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My MIL is also deathly afraid of lightning. But funny you should mention holy candles, my mother had a special candle, blessed on Candlemas Day (Feb.2), that was lit only during lightning storms. I inherited this candle, but I always forget to light it when it's storming. I'm too busy watching the storm coming over the water. It's a beautiful thing to watch.


It is beautiful!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you have to have a rooster to have laying hens?
> 
> Answer:
> 
> ...


Sorry did not see you answered them Joey. Bet Jayne knows that answer too. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Do they still swim a lot? My husband was quite a swimmer in high school and at the Y. He won letters, meets, etc... He still swims outdoors whenever he can. So much so, that I worry about him when he swims a mile out, dodging those drunken partying boaters and sea-doos. Once you have a love of water, it's forever! ;-)


THat's the way with my husband. He used to go to our neighborhood pool, take a deep breath, and just float forever - just sticking his face out to take a breath and going down again. I couldn't do that for money! He could swim the length of the pool both ways on one breath! In our youth.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Set oven at 325 degrees, Mix up meringe with mint flavoring about a teaspoon and green food coloring. Then gentel fold in tiny chocolate chips. spoon on parchment papaer over cookie sheet. Put in oven and turn off oven and leave over night. carefully next day remove and store in tight container until ready to eat, or eat them all as you can not wait.
> 
> This is from memory can't find recipe, will look to find it, but sure that it is it as have made them so often.


Thank you, Yarnlady. A basic meringue recipe with green and mint and tiny c.c. I will make some as my DD love cc and mint. Pardon the abbrev. my tendonitis is kicking in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Swimming is a great workout, but with age my DH developed a 'tube' around his middle. Perhaps he needs to swim year round. As I've told him, it kept him out of trouble. He was never the competitive swimmer your sons were. Great memories of growing up, for you and for them. :thumbup:
> PS: For me it's enough of a workout to swim across the narrow end of the pool, once.


Be proud. I could never learn to swim free-style - except for once, to pass a test, in college. Had to do it for elementary ed. degree. Go figure. I just held my breath. I can't breathe and swim. I can't walk and chew gum at the same time, either!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've always loved watching lightning, but my mother hated it; she always closed the drapes and when we were quite young, would even pull the plug on some of the appliances. We always had forked lightning, the first time I saw sheet lightning was in FL - that was amazing


I have loved it too WCK . Love seeing it over Mississippi river so neat and Lake Michigan. Dogs I had ran for cover. i could smell rain before coluds came. It is lovely when really hot and gentel rains falling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes as I have a wonderful God because he takes good care of me, butt if he calls me home, I'm ready. I will mis all of my friends but not my worldly goods. Heaven will be wonderful, but not in any hurry to arrive!
> 
> This is what I woke up to this AM & expecting more around noon with a second storm. It jut started snowing & it is only 10:15 AM.


Beautiful pictures, Janie. You've lifted my spirits with that lovely snow. I like the way everything is so still and quiet after snow. Take care. Prayers for you, Jane.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We won't see the top side of zero for a week here in Minnesota. Want to come for a visit this weekend?


Ah we are having a heat wave here. Above zero 13 to 20 degrees. but wind is adding to the temps feels like below zero here Thumper.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So right we we are . I have it figured out I am fine if I could grow to about 6'5 inches. then have a dye job. Perfect.
> 
> Yes I love # three. :thumbup:


Yes, I'm getting better and better at #3!
As for inches and dye, I could use some fine-tuning, too - but who has time? Too many more interesting things to do.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Be proud. I could never learn to swim free-style - except for once, to pass a test, in college. Had to do it for elementary ed. degree. Go figure. I just held my breath. I can't breathe and swim. I can't walk and chew gum at the same time, either!


That's funny :thumbup: I love the water, but swimming is too much work. I love to lounge on it or just free float. Anything else is hard work  Know what I mean? :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Same law here only allowed three hens and no roosters. Problem with that is bought neighbor and hubby have more than three, and he has a rooster. None of us mind rosster as it is kind of nice hearing him crow.
> 
> Roosters needed to produce baby chick's . Hens just lay eggs that are not fertilzed. If you have never tasted fresh eggs you are miss a great taste. If you can find someone near you who raises chickens and sells egg's buy them. They have not sat on shelf for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Hens just lay eggs don't know why would have to look it up. Bad thing right now as the dim wits that are new are laying eggs two or three a day and with cold if you don't get them right away they are frozen usual stop laying eggs or at least that many in winter. but all summer the dim wits never laid a single egg. Now they got the idea, can't stop laying them. older ones usual stop laying after they get older. One of our hens Gretie(yes hubby raise her by hand) would collect all the egg and try to get them to hatch. But when she started sitting on about 9 eggs hubby had to remove them. She was not a happy hen.


Golly - sounds like a real adventure raising chickens! There's something so nice about hearing a rooster crow in the morning. I used to hear that at my Grandmother's house in the mountains of Pennsylvania. Outside early, walking to my cousin's, air cool, sun warm, and "cock-a-doodle-doo!"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes as I have a wonderful God because he takes good care of me, butt if he calls me home, I'm ready. I will mis all of my friends but not my worldly goods. Heaven will be wonderful, but not in any hurry to arrive!
> 
> This is what I woke up to this AM & expecting more around noon with a second storm. It jut started snowing & it is only 10:15 AM.


Stay for a bit longer that's my prayer for you, selfish I know.

love the look of snow you are having. We have none here had a bit but it melted. Say no snow until next week, hope so as plants have no insulation with out it and can have kill off with out it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Yarnlady. A basic meringue recipe with green and mint and tiny c.c. I will make some as my DD love cc and mint. Pardon the abbrev. my tendonitis is kicking in.


Oh sorry about Tendonitis, not fun to have and very very painful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah we are having a heat wave here. Above zero 13 to 20 degrees. but wind is adding to the temps feels like below zero here Thumper.


Falcons coming up to play Green Bay on Sunday. I wonder how our little Southern boys will manage in that cold! Of course, they're not managing too well anyway this year. I don't care - I love 'em anyway!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's funny :thumbup: I love the water, but swimming is too much work. I love to lounge on it or just free float. Anything else is hard work  Know what I mean? :wink:


Yes, I think swimming is VERY hard work and way above my skill level. Floating is fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Golly - sounds like a real adventure raising chickens! There's something so nice about hearing a rooster crow in the morning. I used to hear that at my Grandmother's house in the mountains of Pennsylvania. Outside early, walking to my cousin's, air cool, sun warm, and "cock-a-doodle-doo!"


Isn't it though I find it very peaceful to hear but you have to be and early raiser to hear them. Althought neighbor's rooster seem to do it all day long. They like to warn the flock of danger. Neighbor has three dogs so when he lets them out side rooster warns his flock.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Having trouble with email today can't get in but went through google and got in. Wonder what is going on. Usual when can't get into one can't get into other.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Falcons coming up to play Green Bay on Sunday. I wonder how our little Southern boys will manage in that cold! Of course, they're not managing too well anyway this year. I don't care - I love 'em anyway!


They will bring so warm weather up here I hope. I usual do not watch game get to knit until the coach in this house starts telling the men what to do and when to do and how to do. He also loves to tell referring off. Arm chair couch don't ya know. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 3 below when we woke up this morning, should be a high of 10 today. My son is home today. Leaves again tomorrow morning.


Oh glad you have him home for a bit.

Gee we are above you by about ten degrees here. Guess should not complain. What a difference 30 plus miles make.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They will bring so warm weather up here I hope. I usual do not watch game get to knit until the coach in this house starts telling the men what to do and when to do and how to do. He also loves to tell referring off. Arm chair couch don't ya know. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I DO know - I have one, too. I do what you do - sit and knit while I watch. Sometimes I lose track of the game, but that's better than losing track of the knitting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had to take swimming in college, also. I would not even put my face in the water before. There was one test I was not able to pass. Start on my back swim to middle turn to my front and swim the rest of the way. She would fail me unless I did it. Then she decided to pass me with a D- if I would jump and dive (I should say glide) off the diving board. I did each once and got the D-. I sure did not want to take swimming again. Now I tell people I swim like a rock.
> 
> I did not have an opportunity to learn as a child. I made sure my children learned. Four years of weekly trips to the Y. They can swim for enjoyment.


Same here. Why did we have to learn to swim in college? Oh, well, I suppose it made better women out of us. ! I did the same, made sure my kids could swim. Glad I did!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Be proud. I could never learn to swim free-style - except for once, to pass a test, in college. Had to do it for elementary ed. degree. Go figure. I just held my breath. I can't breathe and swim. I can't walk and chew gum at the same time, either!


Oddly enough when my boys did compete and were in great shape they were unable to float. Their muscle mass made them sink like rocks.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oddly enough when my boys did compete and were in great shape they were unable to float. Their muscle mass made them sink like rocks.


And now you know why I like to float, no muscles to speak of. LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 3 below when we woke up this morning, should be a high of 10 today. My son is home today. Leaves again tomorrow morning.


Oh enjoy him today. My boys are out in the sleet right now putting out snow melt for business parking lots. :x


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now someone that faces 115 degrees is pretty gritty (Southern term) . Isn't that right Solowegirl? We have all that humidity to protect us.
> :XD:


That is so true CB. I have melted so many times that I keep a ladle handy to scoop me up and pour another me out. :lol: :lol:

How did you make out in the storm? We had a half day of sleet and a night of snow, so have about 3 inches of snow on top of the sleet on the ground. It stopped snowing about 2 1/2 hrs ago. The only problem is the temperature is going to stay below freezing during the day and single digits at night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is so true CB. I have melted so many times that I keep a ladle handy to scoop me up and pour another me out. :lol: :lol:
> 
> How did you make out in the storm? We had a half day of sleet and a night of snow, so have about 3 inches of snow on top of the sleet on the ground. It stopped snowing about 2 1/2 hrs ago. The only problem is the temperature is going to stay below freezing during the day and single digits at night.


Ha funny. We are having a little rain and now freezing. Down to 28. School was concealed today. Funny not bad yet but everyone has flipped out. Be careful I waved at you from the state border last week. Did you see me? I was in Siloam Springs. They have gotten a lot of snow since yesterday . Most in the state so far. Stay inside and knit.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Jokim! My daughter lives right near the Chickamauga Battlefield. Have you ever been there? It's beautiful there! Sometimes they shoot off the cannons - kids love it, of course.
> 
> I used to have both daughters living in Chattanooga. Their families lived about a mile apart - ate many meals together, went to church together. It was wonderful having them both so close. They lived in North Chattanooga, just across the river. Too bad I was working, or I would have spent a lot of time with them. I love Chattanooga! It's a great place for families.


We have visited Chickamauga and also Lookout Mountain.
I have been to LM, (the Battle Above the Clouds) many times. Never ceases to amaze me how the Federals fought up the steep sides to the top. I guess it was the only way to win. The view from up there is amazing, but I will not drive up or down the narrow road leading to the visitor center.
If I recall correctly, Atlanta is only about 30 some miles away from Chickamauga, isn't it?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here. Why did we have to learn to swim in college? Oh, well, I suppose it made better women out of us. ! I did the same, made sure my kids could swim. Glad I did!


I had to take swimming both my junior & senior year in hi school. An outdoor pool - it was cold water - but the worst part was the ugly swim suits we had to wear - furnished by the school - & the REALLY bad part was both years it was my 1st period class - no hair dryers in the locker/dressing room so you had to be in school all day with firstly dripping hair - then just pull back into a pony tail the rest of the day & look like a drowned/wet rat! But, hey, both years I got an A+ in physical education - how I got that I'll never know - perhaps they just liked me 'cause I was always funny & laughing? And, teachers told me I was the only person in the history of the school (& it was an old school) they'd ever given an A+ to - you go figure - I've never been able to - & - I hated swimming!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I had to take swimming both my junior & senior year in hi school. An outdoor pool - it was cold water - but the worst part was the ugly swim suits we had to wear - furnished by the school - & the REALLY bad part was both years it was my 1st period class - no hair dryers in the locker/dressing room so you had to be in school all day with firstly dripping hair - then just pull back into a pony tail the rest of the day & look like a drowned/wet rat! But, hey, both years I got an A+ in physical education - how I got that I'll never know - perhaps they just liked me 'cause I was always funny & laughing? And, teachers told me I was the only person in the history of the school (& it was an old school) they'd ever given an A+ to - you go figure - I've never been able to - & - I hated swimming!


Went to a school without a swimming pool. Saved me a lot of 'headaches'. Walked a mile each way, to school, daily and developed strong leg muscles. A side benefit for not having a swimming pool, perhaps.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thumper found my fall decor just like you said.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi ladies have been busy cutting/sewing quilts for charity. Feeling better as finished those pills now must do a breath test to see if the infection is gone.

Going to bed early. Hugs, Jane


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB glad to see you are still on here. Hope the ice isn't to bad by you. Saw on news tonight it really looks bad down by you all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes as I have a wonderful God because he takes good care of me, butt if he calls me home, I'm ready. I will mis all of my friends but not my worldly goods. Heaven will be wonderful, but not in any hurry to arrive!
> 
> This is what I woke up to this AM & expecting more around noon with a second storm. It jut started snowing & it is only 10:15 AM.


I'll keep praying that you're with us for a long time to come; hope that infection is all cleared up so you don't have to keep on with those hard meds.

Love your pics, fresh snow is beautiful to look at, as long as you don't have to be out driving or working in it


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK I am with you about Janie, 

Do you remember how I posted that the 1898 hat made for hubby he felt was not good enough to wear as he didn't like the way it looked.

Well guess what because of cold weather here, he loves it now. His other hats could not keep him warm enough. I love it just love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Set oven at 325 degrees, Mix up meringe with mint flavoring about a teaspoon and green food coloring. Then gentel fold in tiny chocolate chips. spoon on parchment papaer over cookie sheet. Put in oven and turn off oven and leave over night. carefully next day remove and store in tight container until ready to eat, or eat them all as you can not wait.
> 
> This is from memory can't find recipe, will look to find it, but sure that it is it as have made them so often.


my favourite Christmas cookie when I was a kid was Mom's meringues, they were so good they just melted in my mouth; nothing in the stores compared - they were all to sweet and heavy. Adding mint and cc would have made them even better. Second favourite was a German hazelnut cookie with ground hazelnuts in the batter, topped off with a whole hazelnut in the centre of the cookie. Brings back some really great memories; haven't had those cookies for many years


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> my favourite Christmas cookie when I was a kid was Mom's meringues, they were so good they just melted in my mouth; nothing in the stores compared - they were all to sweet and heavy. Adding mint and cc would have made them even better. Second favourite was a German hazelnut cookie with ground hazelnuts in the batter, topped off with a whole hazelnut in the centre of the cookie. Brings back some really great memories; haven't had those cookies for many years


Oh hazelnut cookies do you have a recipe for them would love to have it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK I am with you about Janie,
> 
> Do you remember how I posted that the 1898 hat made for hubby he felt was not good enough to wear as he didn't like the way it looked.
> 
> Well guess what because of cold weather here, he loves it now. His other hats could not keep him warm enough. I love it just love it.


 :lol: :thumbup: Men! sometimes warmth wins out! bet he appreciates your knitting much more now!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK I am with you about Janie,
> 
> Do you remember how I posted that the 1898 hat made for hubby he felt was not good enough to wear as he didn't like the way it looked.
> 
> Well guess what because of cold weather here, he loves it now. His other hats could not keep him warm enough. I love it just love it.


Yarnie, hubbies have a way of coming around eventually. I could tell stories about mine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Same law here only allowed three hens and no roosters. Problem with that is bought neighbor and hubby have more than three, and he has a rooster. None of us mind rosster as it is kind of nice hearing him crow.
> 
> Roosters needed to produce baby chick's . Hens just lay eggs that are not fertilzed. If you have never tasted fresh eggs you are miss a great taste. If you can find someone near you who raises chickens and sells egg's buy them. They have not sat on shelf for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Hens just lay eggs don't know why would have to look it up. Bad thing right now as the dim wits that are new are laying eggs two or three a day and with cold if you don't get them right away they are frozen usual stop laying eggs or at least that many in winter. but all summer the dim wits never laid a single egg. Now they got the idea, can't stop laying them. older ones usual stop laying after they get older. One of our hens Gretie(yes hubby raise her by hand) would collect all the egg and try to get them to hatch. But when she started sitting on about 9 eggs hubby had to remove them. She was not a happy hen.


One of my SIL had a hen like Gretie - always taking over the other hen's eggs. Nephews had to take turns collecting the eggs and she made sure the boys knew she wasn't happy. Funny that they have such personalities because people always think chickens are stupid


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

meringue cookies, oven should be set at 350 and as soon as cookies are put in oven turn it off and leave them in oven over night. Do not open oven to peek as oven will cool down fast and they will not bake as they should.

Also 1 teaspoon of mint flavoring. I like mint so fudge and put in a bit more.

Also if you can not find mini chocolate chips you will have to cut chips up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.K. pictures are beauitful loving blue water, and white sandy beaches. Have pity on us northerns we are so cold here don't need to see how warm it is some place else. :XD: :XD:


Got the weather report from my parents in Edmonton today - nearby town was the coldest place on the planet today at -40 with the windchill. They haven't gone out for the past few days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Got the weather report from my parents in Edmonton today - nearby town was the coldest place on the planet today at -40 with the windchill. They haven't gone out for the past few days.


I can't say as I blame them not wanting to go out. That is just to cold .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I DO know - I have one, too. I do what you do - sit and knit while I watch. Sometimes I lose track of the game, but that's better than losing track of the knitting!


 :thumbup: works for hockey games too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarnie, hubbies have a way of coming around eventually. I could tell stories about mine.


I think we all could men seem to back track a lot on what they say and do.

:XD: :XD: :XD: ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here. Why did we have to learn to swim in college? Oh, well, I suppose it made better women out of us. ! I did the same, made sure my kids could swim. Glad I did!


Maybe they thought teachers would have to swim with their students? My dad was a fantastic swimmer and mom just waded; all of us kids learned to swim and we're ok but wouldn't win any races


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh enjoy him today. My boys are out in the sleet right now putting out snow melt for business parking lots. :x


Sleet is even worse than snow and cold; hope they stayed safe


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh hazelnut cookies do you have a recipe for them would love to have it.


will ask mom on Sunday


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB glad to see you are still on here. Hope the ice isn't to bad by you. Saw on news tonight it really looks bad down by you all.


We were at the edge of the storm. Just had rain then turned unto sleet. Down to 26 right now. Son and gs put out snow melt for businesses they work for. A man in north part of the state died in his camper. Limb fell on him in bed. So sad. It was gs's 20th birthday today. He wanted to want for his gf because she wasn't able to come because of the roads. I gave him the slippers I made him. He liked them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We were at the edge of the storm. Just had rain then turned unto sleet. Down to 26 right now. Son and gs put out snow melt for businesses they work for. A man in north part of the state died in his camper. Limb fell on him in bed. So sad. It was gs's 20th birthday today. He wanted to want for his gf because she wasn't able to come because of the roads. I gave him the slippers I made him. He liked them.


Oh it really is a mess down by you, and weather reporter said will have the same coming through again next week. Poor gs not nice to have birthday with out her. But he can keep his feet warm with all the weather you have been having.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope KPG does good at her arts and craft sale tomorrow. The hazel nut cookies sound good. WCK are you going to see your parents again? Wonder how Thumper's babies are doing now they are over a week old.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope KPG does good at her arts and craft sale tomorrow. The hazel nut cookies sound good. WCK are you going to see your parents again? Wonder how Thumper's babies are doing now they are over a week old.


so many questions They had better answer them or you will just have to get after them.

Ah our KGP will do good , cookies yes, hope not till it warms up a bit, your right no report or grandma pictures lately.

Well we will just have to nag them about it all won't we.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> so many questions They had better answer them or you will just have to get after them.
> 
> Ah our KGP will do good , cookies yes, hope not till it warms up a bit, your right no report or grandma pictures lately.
> 
> Well we will just have to nag them about it all won't we.


Yes but I am still waiting on the sleigh pics and hat pics. Do I need to nag you too? :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes but I am still waiting on the sleigh pics and hat pics. Do I need to nag you too? :lol:


why yes you do have to nag.

I will not be going out in this freezing weather to take pictures not even if you paid me to. As for hat well no excuse there?????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> why yes you do have to nag.
> 
> I will not be going out in this freezing weather to take pictures not even if you paid me to. As for hat well no excuse there?????


No I don't want you to go into freezing weather unless you put the hat on and take pics. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We were at the edge of the storm. Just had rain then turned unto sleet. Down to 26 right now. Son and gs put out snow melt for businesses they work for. A man in north part of the state died in his camper. Limb fell on him in bed. So sad. It was gs's 20th birthday today. He wanted to want for his gf because she wasn't able to come because of the roads. I gave him the slippers I made him. He liked them.


Sleet is awful, hope you and your family stay safe. Our news had the story about the fellow who died when the tree fell on him and the ice and sleet in southern states, especially Texas and southeastern coast. Prayers for everyone's safety.

Too bad about gs's girlfriend, but good that he could celebrate with his family. What kind of slippers did you make?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope KPG does good at her arts and craft sale tomorrow. The hazel nut cookies sound good. WCK are you going to see your parents again? Wonder how Thumper's babies are doing now they are over a week old.


Not going back to Edmonton until March when I do my parents income taxes. No guarantees, but hopefully will be warmer by then too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes but I am still waiting on the sleigh pics and hat pics. Do I need to nag you too? :lol:


I want to see pics too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> why yes you do have to nag.
> 
> I will not be going out in this freezing weather to take pictures not even if you paid me to. As for hat well no excuse there?????


hat pic tomorrow?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sleet is awful, hope you and your family stay safe. Our news had the story about the fellow who died when the tree fell on him and the ice and sleet in southern states, especially Texas and southeastern coast. Prayers for everyone's safety.
> 
> Too bad about gs's girlfriend, but good that he could celebrate with his family. What kind of slippers did you make?


The slippers from the seamen. Nola's knitted slipper. Made 2 long pair for the 13 footers. Now am working on neices smaller one. Knit up quick.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The slippers from the seamen. Nola's knitted slipper. Made 2 long pair for the 13 footers. Now am working on neices smaller one. Knit up quick.


Nice, I like them and will be very warm


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi ladies have been busy cutting/sewing quilts for charity. Feeling better as finished those pills now must do a breath test to see if the infection is gone.
> 
> Going to bed early. Hugs, Jane


Hope you are all well, Janeway. Let us know.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi ladies as am up "an at um" so they say. Talking about cookies, I found this cute elf picture so here it is!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi ladies as am up "an at um" so they say. Talking about cookies, I found this cute elf picture so here it is!


Ah good one Janie too too funny. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Has any one heard from RUKitting lately? 

Getting worried about her.

Sent her a PM and never heard back and she hasn't posted lately.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Has any one heard from RUKitting lately?
> 
> Getting worried about her.
> 
> Sent her a PM and never heard back and she hasn't posted lately.


She's off on another travel adventure Yarnie (can't remember where though) She'll have lots to share when she gets back


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My son was home yesterday. What a busy day, washing clothes, etc. He took his violin with him. I finally forced him to go to the VA office to sign up for veterans health care benefits. In the local clinic it will take 7-8 months to get in for a beginning physical. The clinic at the hospital, it will take 3-4 months. Good government run healthcare. But His co-pays are very reasonable. He has been with out insurance for 3 years, just because he didn't think he qualified.


Glad you had a chance to visit (along with doing the chores). Hope he played the violin for you before taking it with him


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I had to take swimming both my junior & senior year in hi school. An outdoor pool - it was cold water - but the worst part was the ugly swim suits we had to wear - furnished by the school - & the REALLY bad part was both years it was my 1st period class - no hair dryers in the locker/dressing room so you had to be in school all day with firstly dripping hair - then just pull back into a pony tail the rest of the day & look like a drowned/wet rat! But, hey, both years I got an A+ in physical education - how I got that I'll never know - perhaps they just liked me 'cause I was always funny & laughing? And, teachers told me I was the only person in the history of the school (& it was an old school) they'd ever given an A+ to - you go figure - I've never been able to - & - I hated swimming!


Most likely because you showed up for class, swam and didn't complain. I'd give an A+ if that meant no complaining. Teenage whining is way worse than 3 yr. whining. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Went to a school without a swimming pool. Saved me a lot of 'headaches'. Walked a mile each way, to school, daily and developed strong leg muscles. A side benefit for not having a swimming pool, perhaps.


Our school didn't have a pool either. I also had to walk to school. It wasn't so bad going, as it was all downhill. Going home after school was the pits though. 5 graduated hills up to our house, not fun. It did develop the leg muscles.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We were at the edge of the storm. Just had rain then turned unto sleet. Down to 26 right now. Son and gs put out snow melt for businesses they work for. A man in north part of the state died in his camper. Limb fell on him in bed. So sad. It was gs's 20th birthday today. He wanted to want for his gf because she wasn't able to come because of the roads. I gave him the slippers I made him. He liked them.


CB, we have about 2 inches of sleet and then about 3 inches of snow on top of that. The temp last night hit 3. BURR. Should be in the low 20's today and another front coming through tonight. This one shouldn't add much if any to the accumulations. We are also in for a week of cold temps.

Glad GS liked the slippers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, we have about 2 inches of sleet and then about 3 inches of snow on top of that. The temp last night hit 3. BURR. Should be in the low 20's today and another front coming through tonight. This one shouldn't add much if any to the accumulations. We are also in for a week of cold temps.
> 
> Glad GS liked the slippers.


Oh no! Be safe and warm. Daughter's family has the stomach virus while they are locked in together.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi ladies as am up "an at um" so they say. Talking about cookies, I found this cute elf picture so here it is!


I'm still chuckling about the elf photo. You are too funny.
Hope you're feeling well and ready to tackle all that 'Christmasey' work.
Just came home from shopping and am beat. Is it still snowing in your neighborhood? We are getting the cold now. Stay warm. Hugs...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> meringue cookies, oven should be set at 350 and as soon as cookies are put in oven turn it off and leave them in oven over night. Do not open oven to peek as oven will cool down fast and they will not bake as they should.
> 
> Also 1 teaspoon of mint flavoring. I like mint so fudge and put in a bit more.
> 
> Also if you can not find mini chocolate chips you will have to cut chips up.


Thanks for the update on the recipe. I love meringue cookies and they're so expensive in the store.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh hazelnut cookies do you have a recipe for them would love to have it.


Now that you mentioned hazelnuts, .... have you had Nutella on anything lately? It is out of this world. I love eating it out of the jar with a spoon. Uhmmm..
:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK I am with you about Janie,
> 
> Do you remember how I posted that the 1898 hat made for hubby he felt was not good enough to wear as he didn't like the way it looked.
> 
> Well guess what because of cold weather here, he loves it now. His other hats could not keep him warm enough. I love it just love it.


The 1898 hat you mention, is it from a book posted by Jessica-Jean? I don't think I've seen it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :thumbup: Men! sometimes warmth wins out! bet he appreciates your knitting much more now!


WCK, I must share a 'nice Canadian' story with you. Was shopping today at a local Christmas Tree Store and was rummaging through some monogrammed items, when the lady next to me asked for a specific monogram. I helped her find it. She was very nice and thanked me in a proper Scottish accent which I found very endearing (we watch lots of British programs). Her daughter was with her. After finishing my purchases, I pushed loaded cart to my car and discovered that this lady was parked next to me. The wind was extremely biting and cold. I fought with the car's trunk to stay open, when this lady's daughter came over, helped keep the trunk open, helped me unload bags and took the cart back to the storage area. I thought that was very nice. Merry Christmas!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My son was home yesterday. What a busy day, washing clothes, etc. He took his violin with him. I finally forced him to go to the VA office to sign up for veterans health care benefits. In the local clinic it will take 7-8 months to get in for a beginning physical. The clinic at the hospital, it will take 3-4 months. Good government run healthcare. But His co-pays are very reasonable. He has been with out insurance for 3 years, just because he didn't think he qualified.


You are in favor of government run health care????????


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Now that you mentioned hazelnuts, .... have you had Nutella on anything lately? It is out of this world. I love eating it out of the jar with a spoon. Uhmmm..
> :lol: :thumbup:


Sugar is the main ingredient. Not healthful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! Be safe and warm. Daughter's family has the stomach virus while they are locked in together.


Oh, no! I hope it doesn't last long. That is the worst.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The 1898 hat you mention, is it from a book posted by Jessica-Jean? I don't think I've seen it.






 Seaman hat. I have made the slippers. On my third pair. Sounds like you had a nice shopping day. What did you buy? Sounds like God put the shopper and you together today. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Our school didn't have a pool either. I also had to walk to school. It wasn't so bad going, as it was all downhill. Going home after school was the pits though. 5 graduated hills up to our house, not fun. It did develop the leg muscles.


Our school didn't have one either but there was a community pool that all the surrounding schools used for lessons. We lived on the edge between 2 school districts so also had a long walk but lucky that most of it was on level ground. (reminds me of my FIL who liked to joke that he had to walk 3 miles to school uphill in both directions whenever the grandkids complained about waiting for the school bus)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, we have about 2 inches of sleet and then about 3 inches of snow on top of that. The temp last night hit 3. BURR. Should be in the low 20's today and another front coming through tonight. This one shouldn't add much if any to the accumulations. We are also in for a week of cold temps.
> 
> Glad GS liked the slippers.


I hope you avoid more snow while you're stuck with the cold. Take care while you're out there


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! Be safe and warm. Daughter's family has the stomach virus while they are locked in together.


  That's awful, hope they're all well again soon. Are they coming back down for Christmas?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Now that you mentioned hazelnuts, .... have you had Nutella on anything lately? It is out of this world. I love eating it out of the jar with a spoon. Uhmmm..
> :lol: :thumbup:


 :lol: that brings back more happy childhood memories! Saturday mornings with Nutella on toast and sprinkled with a bit of cinnamon - so good


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> WCK, I must share a 'nice Canadian' story with you. Was shopping today at a local Christmas Tree Store and was rummaging through some monogrammed items, when the lady next to me asked for a specific monogram. I helped her find it. She was very nice and thanked me in a proper Scottish accent which I found very endearing (we watch lots of British programs). Her daughter was with her. After finishing my purchases, I pushed loaded cart to my car and discovered that this lady was parked next to me. The wind was extremely biting and cold. I fought with the car's trunk to stay open, when this lady's daughter came over, helped keep the trunk open, helped me unload bags and took the cart back to the storage area. I thought that was very nice. Merry Christmas!


 :thumbup: isn't it wonderful when you meet up with someone that just lifts your day? They probably thought you made their day too!

What sort of things besides trees do they have at the Christmas Tree Store? Are you almost done with your shopping now?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmOFbhZ4z7A&feature=share&list=PL9404AA6E23C289C7 Seaman hat. I have made the slippers. On my third pair. Sounds like you had a nice shopping day. What did you buy? Sounds like God put the shopper and you together today. :thumbup:


Thanks for the hat link, CB. I will make the hat for my son who also plows and snowblows our driveway. I did some Christmas shopping today, mostly stocking stuffers and some bigger gifts for GDs. DH got a grilling set, he is very hard to buy for, no hobbies. Trader Joe's was very busy.
Most of my Xmas shopping is done. Yes, every good deed is rewarded, sometimes doubly. God is good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We have visited Chickamauga and also Lookout Mountain.
> I have been to LM, (the Battle Above the Clouds) many times. Never ceases to amaze me how the Federals fought up the steep sides to the top. I guess it was the only way to win. The view from up there is amazing, but I will not drive up or down the narrow road leading to the visitor center.
> If I recall correctly, Atlanta is only about 30 some miles away from Chickamauga, isn't it?


Hi - Atlanta is about 2 hours from Chickamauga. Her kids play on the grounds. Acres and acres of beautiful meadows and woods. I haven't been to the Battle Above the Clouds. They have a reenactment on the Battlefield every year and patriotic celebrations on the parade grounds. It's a great place to live.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - a friend sent this link to us and I thought you might get a chuckle out it

http://1funny.com/the-rocking-chair/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No, I mean the waiting time to have a appointment in government run health care.
> 
> The only good thing, he has healthcare and does not have to get Obamacare. Even what he could get from his employer would be very expensive.


I'm glad he looked into it and found out he was eligible.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: isn't it wonderful when you meet up with someone that just lifts your day? They probably thought you made their day too!
> 
> What sort of things besides trees do they have at the Christmas Tree Store? Are you almost done with your shopping now?


I know it's called The Christmas Tree store but they don't have live Xmas trees, just seasonal items, fairly inexpensive. The store's name throws many off as to what's inside. They are fun to wander through every couple of months or so, as they do rotate their merchandise. I don't know if they have these stores in Canada, but we get lots of Can. shoppers here. In some mall parking lots, the Can. plates account for almost 20% of the cars. I think lower taxes on our side have much to do with Canadians shopping here.
PS- Nutella, never tried it with cinnamon on top, have tried it on toast, plain butter cookies. straight out of the jar, etc.. will try it with cinnamon next time. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Busy busy. I went to visit my daughter 2 hours away. Friday night, we took the kids - teenagers and little ones - to see Frozen. I'd already seen it once - we all loved it. Then we had to be at Breakfast with Santa at 8 a.m.!!!!!!! We made it with the two youngest, had a very nice breakfast, then went to the parade gs plays trumpet in. It was 44 degrees with wind a steady (estimate) 25 mph. FREEZING!! Thank goodness for the lovely coffee shop across the street. The parade was great!! Then off to chop down their Christmas tree. I left for home about 3:30. It was so much fun! I am almost dead. I don't know how they do so much. By the time I got home, they'd set up the tree and half finished trimming it!

Now watching football and checking in here. No knitting for a while, and I miss it. Maybe tomorrow? If I have the energy to lift a finger. 

Sleep well, friends.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi - Atlanta is about 2 hours from Chickamauga. Her kids play on the grounds. Acres and acres of beautiful meadows and woods. I haven't been to the Battle Above the Clouds. They have a reenactment on the Battlefield every year and patriotic celebrations on the parade grounds. It's a great place to live.


Yes, bonbf3, the meadows and woods are what come to mind when I think about Chickamauga, especially since when we were there it was in mid Feb. and the grass was 12 inches high! I couldn't get over it, back home there were 12" of snow on the ground. Much earlier growing season down there, I guess.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Busy busy. I went to visit my daughter 2 hours away. Friday night, we took the kids - teenagers and little ones - to see Frozen. I'd already seen it once - we all loved it. Then we had to be at Breakfast with Santa at 8 a.m.!!!!!!! We made it with the two youngest, had a very nice breakfast, then went to the parade gs plays trumpet in. It was 44 degrees with wind a steady (estimate) 25 mph. FREEZING!! Thank goodness for the lovely coffee shop across the street. The parade was great!! Then off to chop down their Christmas tree. I left for home about 3:30. It was so much fun! I am almost dead. I don't know how they do so much. By the time I got home, they'd set up the tree and half finished trimming it!
> 
> Now watching football and checking in here. No knitting for a while, and I miss it. Maybe tomorrow? If I have the energy to lift a finger.
> 
> Sleep well, friends.


God knew what He was doing, giving the raising of children over to younger people, not to us oldsters who tire easily. Having knitting withdrawal symptoms? Always carry a ball of yarn and a pair of needles. I do.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, we have about 2 inches of sleet and then about 3 inches of snow on top of that. The temp last night hit 3. BURR. Should be in the low 20's today and another front coming through tonight. This one shouldn't add much if any to the accumulations. We are also in for a week of cold temps.
> 
> Glad GS liked the slippers.


If the sleet freezes under the snow, it'll be treacherous driving. Please be careful. Is the Highway dept. on the ball with plowing and sanding/salting?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Weather in the American south made our national news again; Arkansas airports snowed in and even the cars couldn't get out of the parking lots. Prayers for everyone to stay safe. Family and friends in Alberta also continuing to get blasted with cold; Calgary area was -48C (-54F) with wind chills today


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Weather in the American south made our national news again; Arkansas airports snowed in and even the cars couldn't get out of the parking lots. Prayers for everyone to stay safe. Family and friends in Alberta also continuing to get blasted with cold; Calgary area was -48C (-54F) with wind chills today


WCK how do you stay warm when it drops down to -54F? We close schools when it goes below -10F. Stay inside and knit and crochet, decorate the tree and cook. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I know it's called The Christmas Tree store but they don't have live Xmas trees, just seasonal items, fairly inexpensive. The store's name throws many off as to what's inside. They are fun to wander through every couple of months or so, as they do rotate their merchandise. I don't know if they have these stores in Canada, but we get lots of Can. shoppers here. In some mall parking lots, the Can. plates account for almost 20% of the cars. I think lower taxes on our side have much to do with Canadians shopping here.
> PS- Nutella, never tried it with cinnamon on top, have tried it on toast, plain butter cookies. straight out of the jar, etc.. will try it with cinnamon next time. :thumbup:


I know Bellingham and Spokane get a lot of Can shoppers. There was a lot of media attention last year when there were so many Can. that went down to Bellingham Costco to buy milk that Bellingham residents wanted Costco to limit their purchases (we pay about twice as much for milk here).

Some of our higher prices are because of taxes and duties but we also have "supply side management" of many agricultural products. There are quotas on the production of milk, cheese and eggs for commercial providers which keeps the prices higher. The quotas themselves become a valuable commodity when they are sold. Our conservative govt has cancelled the monopoly of the Can. Wheat Board so western farmers are now allowed to sell their grain on the open market and have started to relax the restrictions on cheese but it is very slow going. There is a lot of opposition to opening the markets so we only see baby steps


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Busy busy. I went to visit my daughter 2 hours away. Friday night, we took the kids - teenagers and little ones - to see Frozen. I'd already seen it once - we all loved it. Then we had to be at Breakfast with Santa at 8 a.m.!!!!!!! We made it with the two youngest, had a very nice breakfast, then went to the parade gs plays trumpet in. It was 44 degrees with wind a steady (estimate) 25 mph. FREEZING!! Thank goodness for the lovely coffee shop across the street. The parade was great!! Then off to chop down their Christmas tree. I left for home about 3:30. It was so much fun! I am almost dead. I don't know how they do so much. By the time I got home, they'd set up the tree and half finished trimming it!
> 
> Now watching football and checking in here. No knitting for a while, and I miss it. Maybe tomorrow? If I have the energy to lift a finger.
> 
> Sleep well, friends.


Sounds like a great day Bonnie; cold but at least it didn't rain on your parade! Bet the kids were excited to trim the tree - they probably had some great looking hand made decorations too.

Hope you have a restful night and are full of energy tomorrow


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> WCK how do you stay warm when it drops down to -54F? We close schools when it goes below -10F. Stay inside and knit and crochet, decorate the tree and cook. :thumbup:


Lucky for us, we left those temps behind when we moved here in 2000. We are a comparatively balmy -10C (14F) here. I think we all learn to adapt to our extremes of cold and heat in our areas. I actually found it more diffcult to deal with the 45C (110F) heat in Australia than the cold in Alberta.

You're right about the knit and crochet - makes life better where ever you are :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - a friend sent this link to us and I thought you might get a chuckle out it
> 
> http://1funny.com/the-rocking-chair/


Oh thank you! Dh will love to watch this. He has a lot of his Grandfather's tools. But I know he will say maybe after Christmas. Ha. Great chair! Yarnie can whip it up when she does the Santa :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Busy busy. I went to visit my daughter 2 hours away. Friday night, we took the kids - teenagers and little ones - to see Frozen. I'd already seen it once - we all loved it. Then we had to be at Breakfast with Santa at 8 a.m.!!!!!!! We made it with the two youngest, had a very nice breakfast, then went to the parade gs plays trumpet in. It was 44 degrees with wind a steady (estimate) 25 mph. FREEZING!! Thank goodness for the lovely coffee shop across the street. The parade was great!! Then off to chop down their Christmas tree. I left for home about 3:30. It was so much fun! I am almost dead. I don't know how they do so much. By the time I got home, they'd set up the tree and half finished trimming it!
> 
> Now watching football and checking in here. No knitting for a while, and I miss it. Maybe tomorrow? If I have the energy to lift a finger.
> 
> Sleep well, friends.


GReat day Bon. Mobile? May have to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh thank you! Dh will love to watch this. He has a lot of his Grandfather's tools. But I know he will say maybe after Christmas. Ha. Great chair! Yarnie can whip it up when she does the Santa :wink:


well maybe you'll get a new chair for Mothers Day - and Yarnie can use it for a summer display when she brings her sled in. Aren't I good at organizing your crafting time? :lol:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know Bellingham and Spokane get a lot of Can shoppers. There was a lot of media attention last year when there were so many Can. that went down to Bellingham Costco to buy milk that Bellingham residents wanted Costco to limit their purchases (we pay about twice as much for milk here).
> 
> Some of our higher prices are because of taxes and duties but we also have "supply side management" of many agricultural products. There are quotas on the production of milk, cheese and eggs for commercial providers which keeps the prices higher. The quotas themselves become a valuable commodity when they are sold. Our conservative govt has cancelled the monopoly of the Can. Wheat Board so western farmers are now allowed to sell their grain on the open market and have started to relax the restrictions on cheese but it is very slow going. There is a lot of opposition to opening the markets so we only see baby steps


Don't you love it when the government gets involved in price fixing or limiting quantities? When you think on it are they really healing anybody? They simply do not understand the law of unintended consequences.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, bonbf3, the meadows and woods are what come to mind when I think about Chickamauga, especially since when we were there it was in mid Feb. and the grass was 12 inches high! I couldn't get over it, back home there were 12" of snow on the ground. Much earlier growing season down there, I guess.


Wow - you've been there! Do you have long to travel to get there? 
The grass is high. Every now and then they mow a path through it. Then they mow it all and have huge bales of hay. In the summer wild flowers grow. It's been so interesting for the kids to see all this. You walk through, and it's so peaceful. Then you imagine the fighting that went on right in that place.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> God knew what He was doing, giving the raising of children over to younger people, not to us oldsters who tire easily. Having knitting withdrawal symptoms? Always carry a ball of yarn and a pair of needles. I do.


I took it, but there was no ongoing project - and there was no time. I have two blankets to plan, now that the "big kids" have given me their colors. Two long projects. I'm a slow knitter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a great day Bonnie; cold but at least it didn't rain on your parade! Bet the kids were excited to trim the tree - they probably had some great looking hand made decorations too.
> 
> Hope you have a restful night and are full of energy tomorrow


Thanks WCK. It's tomorrow now, and I'll tell you, I had to draaagg myself to church this morning! That's okay - it was worth it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> GReat day Bon. Mobile? May have to sleep in tomorrow.


This was in north Georgia, near Chattanooga. Just two hours away. Mobile gang is coming the week after Christmas, and we'll go there after the first of the year. I miss them a lot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If the sleet freezes under the snow, it'll be treacherous driving. Please be careful. Is the Highway dept. on the ball with plowing and sanding/salting?


If it is bad we don't get out. Dh is in wheelchair. We would be sliding all over the yard trying to get to the car. lol We live in the where it only snows once a year so it is dangerous to get out. My sons go into town to salt down 4 business parking lots. It still is not bad here. Just cold and a little on the roads. But don't know about the next week. Solo gets more snow than we do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's awful, hope they're all well again soon. Are they coming back down for Christmas?


No we are going there after Christmas. Since my kids have been small we have our Christmas on Dec.23. Our mothers always wanted Christmas Eve. Still works out fine now the kids can have Christmas with our grands alone.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No we are going there after Christmas. Since my kids have been small we have our Christmas on Dec.23. Our mothers always wanted Christmas Eve. Still works out fine now the kids can have Christmas with our grands alone.


I'm in the same camp with you. We celebrate together as a family on Christmas Eve. Our grands on both side felt that it was important to establish your own family's traditions on the day of Christmas. In the long run it made the day much easier when family members started passing on. Kinda weird but it's worked for us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Weather in the American south made our national news again; Arkansas airports snowed in and even the cars couldn't get out of the parking lots. Prayers for everyone to stay safe. Family and friends in Alberta also continuing to get blasted with cold; Calgary area was -48C (-54F) with wind chills today


Now that is bad weather! Prayers for Canadian to stay safe too. Too cold!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> well maybe you'll get a new chair for Mothers Day - and Yarnie can use it for a summer display when she brings her sled in. Aren't I good at organizing your crafting time? :lol:


I loved the chair. Everyone else organizes my craft time so why wouldn't you. :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you avoid more snow while you're stuck with the cold. Take care while you're out there


Thankfully, we did not get any more snow. Sun would be nice though. We should start warming up by the middle of the week. The 40's wil seem like a heat wave. :lol: :lol: A few months ago I was complaining of wilting in triple digit heat.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> If the sleet freezes under the snow, it'll be treacherous driving. Please be careful. Is the Highway dept. on the ball with plowing and sanding/salting?


The highway guys were pre treating the roads before the sleet. 
This will help with the plowing as long as the temps don't get too cold (like Colorado at -30)then nothing helps but warm temps. The city streets were cleared and we are waiting for the ruralish areas to be plowed. I haven't been out and don't plan to until it starts to warm up. I did a good shop before the storm and between that, what I had and what is in the camper I can last at least 10 days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Don't you love it when the government gets involved in price fixing or limiting quantities? When you think on it are they really healing anybody? They simply do not understand the law of unintended consequences.


You don't even want to get me started on that subject - it would be a very long rant! Govt at all levels have become bloated bureaucracies building their empires and so many foolish people let it happen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I took it, but there was no ongoing project - and there was no time. I have two blankets to plan, now that the "big kids" have given me their colors. Two long projects. I'm a slow knitter.


It sounds like a long winter for all of us; a blanket is a perfect project to keep you warm during the dark, cold months ahead


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The highway guys were pre treating the roads before the sleet.
> This will help with the plowing as long as the temps don't get too cold (like Colorado at -30)then nothing helps but warm temps. The city streets were cleared and we are waiting for the ruralish areas to be plowed. I haven't been out and don't plan to until it starts to warm up. I did a good shop before the storm and between that, what I had and what is in the camper I can last at least 10 days.


Always good to plan ahead. We're in earthquake territory and everytime there are small quakes, the reminder goes out to stock up on emergency supplies.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thankfully, we did not get any more snow. Sun would be nice though. We should start warming up by the middle of the week. The 40's wil seem like a heat wave. :lol: :lol: A few months ago I was complaining of wilting in triple digit heat.


LOL! We're never quite happy, are we?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, ladies, this was our Blizzard of 78 which paralyzed this large city!

Second picture is what I woke up to yesterday AM.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thankfully, we did not get any more snow. Sun would be nice though. We should start warming up by the middle of the week. The 40's wil seem like a heat wave. :lol: :lol: A few months ago I was complaining of wilting in triple digit heat.


I think I'd rather have snow than heat, but I know it can be a pain. Just be careful! I'd imagine they take good care of your roads in this weather. Do you use snow tires and chains? Or have they invented something better - like heated tires?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The highway guys were pre treating the roads before the sleet.
> This will help with the plowing as long as the temps don't get too cold (like Colorado at -30)then nothing helps but warm temps. The city streets were cleared and we are waiting for the ruralish areas to be plowed. I haven't been out and don't plan to until it starts to warm up. I did a good shop before the storm and between that, what I had and what is in the camper I can last at least 10 days.


You're well-prepared. I'm not surprised!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds like a long winter for all of us; a blanket is a perfect project to keep you warm during the dark, cold months ahead


Yes, it will be fun - and a good reason to sit by the fire. I love cold weather, and yet this morning I complained that my feet were soooo cold. Well, they really were cold! But I usually don't mind - I like socks and sweaters and blankets. Shame on me. I apologize to all who have REAL cold and snow and ice. I hope you're all safe and warm.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know Bellingham and Spokane get a lot of Can shoppers. There was a lot of media attention last year when there were so many Can. that went down to Bellingham Costco to buy milk that Bellingham residents wanted Costco to limit their purchases (we pay about twice as much for milk here).
> 
> Some of our higher prices are because of taxes and duties but we also have "supply side management" of many agricultural products. There are quotas on the production of milk, cheese and eggs for commercial providers which keeps the prices higher. The quotas themselves become a valuable commodity when they are sold. Our conservative govt has cancelled the monopoly of the Can. Wheat Board so western farmers are now allowed to sell their grain on the open market and have started to relax the restrictions on cheese but it is very slow going. There is a lot of opposition to opening the markets so we only see baby steps


We love Canadians shopping in our stores. Local tax revenue goes up quite a bit when the Canadian dollar goes up in value. Canadians come to buy clothing but some of them change clothing in the store and leave the old clothes behind. Some of these clothes find their way to charity. Our milk prices are low because they're subsidized, but there is talk of raising the prices. I'm all for free market pricing and competition. Competition is the best solution to high prices. I believe CA has high dairy prices because they stopped subsidizing the farmers, I think that's the story.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We love Canadians shopping in our stores. Local tax revenue goes up quite a bit when the Canadian dollar goes up in value. Canadian come to buy clothing but some of them change clothing in the store and leave the old clothes behind. Some of these clothes find their way to charity. Our milk prices are low because they're subsidized, but there is talk of raising the prices. I'm all for free market pricing and competition. Competition is the best solution to high prices. I believe CA has high dairy prices because they stopped subsidizing the farmers, I think that's the story.


Here in Minnesota we love the Canadians that come to us for healthcare. Quite a few of them come to the UofM and Mayo.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, ladies, this was our Blizzard of 78 which paralyzed this large city!
> 
> Second picture is what I woke up to yesterday AM.


The Blizzard of '78 photo looks familiar. The northeast had its share of blizzards in the mid-late 70's. Thanks for the reminder! :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here in Minnesota we love the Canadians that come to us for healthcare. Quite a few of them come to the UofM and Mayo.


Yes, I forgot to mention that Canadians come over for quicker healthcare services than the ones they can get in their nationalized system. Some med. places even target their ads and commercials to attract Canadians.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, ladies, this was our Blizzard of 78 which paralyzed this large city!
> 
> Second picture is what I woke up to yesterday AM.


stay safe Jane; snow does look pretty if you're on the inside looking out


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it will be fun - and a good reason to sit by the fire. I love cold weather, and yet this morning I complained that my feet were soooo cold. Well, they really were cold! But I usually don't mind - I like socks and sweaters and blankets. Shame on me. I apologize to all who have REAL cold and snow and ice. I hope you're all safe and warm.


nice pair of extra warm socks in your future and then start the blankets?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We love Canadians shopping in our stores. Local tax revenue goes up quite a bit when the Canadian dollar goes up in value. Canadians come to buy clothing but some of them change clothing in the store and leave the old clothes behind. Some of these clothes find their way to charity. Our milk prices are low because they're subsidized, but there is talk of raising the prices. I'm all for free market pricing and competition. Competition is the best solution to high prices. I believe CA has high dairy prices because they stopped subsidizing the farmers, I think that's the story.


US shopping is great recreation for lots of Can living near the border. You have a lot more variety than we do and a lot of your prices are much lower. DH and I have always loved visiting the US - we've been to 13 states so far


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Here in Minnesota we love the Canadians that come to us for healthcare. Quite a few of them come to the UofM and Mayo.


As the waiting lists get longer up here, more people who can afford it will come down to use your facilities. A major trauma or emergency will be handled fairly quickly, but that adds more stress to diagnostics, chronic conditions and other basic health concerns. There are also some cases that are sent for specialized treatment in US facilities that are authorized and paid for by the health care system.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s our Wedding Anniversary today....24 years. Wow. It`s seems like only yesterday we walked down the aisle.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> nice pair of extra warm socks in your future and then start the blankets?


Good idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, ladies, this was our Blizzard of 78 which paralyzed this large city!
> 
> Second picture is what I woke up to yesterday AM.


So beautiful - and such a problem! Thanks for posting, Jane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> US shopping is great recreation for lots of Can living near the border. You have a lot more variety than we do and a lot of your prices are much lower. DH and I have always loved visiting the US - we've been to 13 states so far


That's so nice to hear. We love having nice people like you come here!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s our Wedding Anniversary today....24 years. Wow. It`s seems like only yesterday we walked down the aisle.


Congratulations! The time does fly by, doesn't it? I hope you have a happy day!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here in Minnesota we love the Canadians that come to us for healthcare. Quite a few of them come to the UofM and Mayo.


They probably won't be coming for long - after our quality of care declines because of you know what.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s our Wedding Anniversary today....24 years. Wow. It`s seems like only yesterday we walked down the aisle.


WendyBee,

Happy Anniversary! Yes, time flies!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Listened to NPR today - talking about o-care. Never mentioned the lying or the employer plans being cut. Total snow job. I like to listen to NPR because it's calm and quiet, but I wasn't calm OR quiet when I heard this today. The snow isn't just falling from the sky.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Listened to NPR today - talking about o-care. Never mentioned the lying or the employer plans being cut. Total snow job. I like to listen to NPR because it's calm and quiet, but I wasn't calm OR quiet when I heard this today. The snow isn't just falling from the sky.


They were probably paid off to say it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Listened to NPR today - talking about o-care. Never mentioned the lying or the employer plans being cut. Total snow job. I like to listen to NPR because it's calm and quiet, but I wasn't calm OR quiet when I heard this today. The snow isn't just falling from the sky.


bon...I`m listening to KSFO with Brian Sussman. He`s a great talk show host....him and Katy Green.
http://tunein.com/radio/Hot-Talk-KSFO-560-s35304/#

I never miss Mark Levin at 6pm - he`s my absolute fave of them all


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

For our anniversary dinner I`m making turkey pot pie.
I just got the turkey carcass out the freezer ready to make broth. And will make turkey soup tomorrow.
It`s perfect weather for those meals as its really cold today.

This afternoon I will be putting up the Christmas trees and decorations. It`s a tradition where we put up the Christmas trees and decorations up on our anniversary. It`s wonderful to relax in the evening with the living room lights off and just have the Christmas lights on.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> It`s our Wedding Anniversary today....24 years. Wow. It`s seems like only yesterday we walked down the aisle.


Congrats! That is a long-term success. Enjoy your day and tree trimming.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope KPG does good at her arts and craft sale tomorrow.


Thank you so very much CB! I am blessed and did well. There were approximately 20% less vendors and definitely a much lower traffic flow of shoppers. The weather wasn't great either.

In past year there were people 3-4 deep in the aisles (my booth is in a hallway) and I had non-stop sales. This year I noticed many less people, and all the vendors' sales were down as were mine. The foot traffic was much slower, and I remember only about ten or so repeat customers.

I had a 43% decrease in sales, but I'm so very grateful that so many bought my items and made the day very worthwhile for me. (Last year my sales were $1,199 (fantastic for me since the average price of my items last year was $10 and this year $5), so perhaps not a good comparison. I did not even bring any item I made with a price of over $30 this year.

I sold out of the 31 microwave potholders I had made in the first 35 minutes of the fair opening! Completely SOLD OUT! I was shocked! Everyone told me they were great, and I sold them too cheaply including those who bought them. Oh, well, at least everyone that saw them bought them! I know now what to make for future craft fairs I'm in.

I was disappointed in the sales of my Wise Guys and beaded scarves; everyone admired them and although said my prices were great, they were very frugal with their purchases and money. I cannot blame them; I sold nearly 88 of my $1 items which tells me people still want to give gifts but do not have the funds to spend much.

I know it isn't my items but the economy and am very happy with my sales that day and was blessed.

Now on to Cmas decorating and some gifts to be made!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> US shopping is great recreation for lots of Can living near the border. You have a lot more variety than we do and a lot of your prices are much lower. DH and I have always loved visiting the US - we've been to 13 states so far


Bienvue aux Etats Unis! We love to have you come. You are very polite and courteous, a breath of fresh air sometimes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s our Wedding Anniversary today....24 years. Wow. It`s seems like only yesterday we walked down the aisle.


Happy 24 Anniversary to you! and many more.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They were probably paid off to say it.


Right - probably exempted from ocare!! :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> bon...I`m listening to KSFO with Brian Sussman. He`s a great talk show host....him and Katy Green.
> http://tunein.com/radio/Hot-Talk-KSFO-560-s35304/#
> 
> I never miss Mark Levin at 6pm - he`s my absolute fave of them all


I like Mark Levin, too - can't find him here. We get Herman Cain every day - I like him a lot. He was on the radio here before he ran for president.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> For our anniversary dinner I`m making turkey pot pie.
> I just got the turkey carcass out the freezer ready to make broth. And will make turkey soup tomorrow.
> It`s perfect weather for those meals as its really cold today.
> 
> This afternoon I will be putting up the Christmas trees and decorations. It`s a tradition where we put up the Christmas trees and decorations up on our anniversary. It`s wonderful to relax in the evening with the living room lights off and just have the Christmas lights on.


What a nice tradition! Turkey sounds good, too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> For our anniversary dinner I`m making turkey pot pie.
> I just got the turkey carcass out the freezer ready to make broth. And will make turkey soup tomorrow.
> It`s perfect weather for those meals as its really cold today.
> 
> This afternoon I will be putting up the Christmas trees and decorations. It`s a tradition where we put up the Christmas trees and decorations up on our anniversary. It`s wonderful to relax in the evening with the living room lights off and just have the Christmas lights on.


Have a wonderful anniversary dinner! Sounds like a lovely night together. Sweet tradition. Happy 24th to you and hubby! He has a really sweet wife. xx


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Bienvue aux Etats Unis! We love to have you come. You are very polite and courteous, a breath of fresh air sometimes.


French! Did you take it in school? I took a lot of it - can't remember too much - but I loved it - had two wonderful teachers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you so very much CB! I am blessed and did well. There were approximately 20% less vendors and definitely a much lower traffic flow of shoppers. The weather wasn't great either.
> 
> In past year there were people 3-4 deep in the aisles (my booth is in a hallway) and I had non-stop sales. This year I noticed many less people, and all the vendors' sales were down as were mine. The foot traffic was much slower, and I remember only about ten or so repeat customers.
> 
> ...


Great news. I am glad all your hard work paid off. When is your next sale. We never did good at craft sales at Christmas but all we had to do was take it to the stores we worked for and people would pay double for it. Crazy even if you told them you could buy it from us they said that is ok I will go to Little Rock to get it. Good idea about nothing higher than $30.00 . :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Right - probably exempted from ocare!! :roll:


There are two classes in communism (socialists, Marxists, etc): 1. the privileged few (high ranking members of the party) who are exempt from the daily restrictions of the class below
2. the rest of us (the gray masses)
Yet, they shout and brag about creating a classless society when in reality they need the gray masses to support their own lavish lifestyle.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you so very much CB! I am blessed and did well. There were approximately 20% less vendors and definitely a much lower traffic flow of shoppers. The weather wasn't great either.
> 
> In past year there were people 3-4 deep in the aisles (my booth is in a hallway) and I had non-stop sales. This year I noticed many less people, and all the vendors' sales were down as were mine. The foot traffic was much slower, and I remember only about ten or so repeat customers.
> 
> ...


Your work is so fine, I'm sure it was the economy. Interesting - those microwave potholders were such a hit. Everyone on here seemed to love them. You've found a winner there!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s our Wedding Anniversary today....24 years. Wow. It`s seems like only yesterday we walked down the aisle.


Congratulations to you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They probably won't be coming for long - after our quality of care declines because of you know what.


You're right LL. There won't be any reason to come for medical or shopping. Our economy will be in the sub-basement and I cannot even imagine the quality of O's healthcare.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you so very much CB! I am blessed and did well. There were approximately 20% less vendors and definitely a much lower traffic flow of shoppers. The weather wasn't great either.
> 
> In past year there were people 3-4 deep in the aisles (my booth is in a hallway) and I had non-stop sales. This year I noticed many less people, and all the vendors' sales were down as were mine. The foot traffic was much slower, and I remember only about ten or so repeat customers.
> 
> ...


Yes, sadly you're right KPG. It is the economy that accounts for your lower intake this year. But, according to O's admin. there is an economic recovery going on! Where?
The people, the grass roots, know there is no such thing. :thumbdown:
I'm sorry KPG, that, after spending all that time and money in making your beautiful creations, you weren't able to recoup more profit.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I like Mark Levin, too - can't find him here. We get Herman Cain every day - I like him a lot. He was on the radio here before he ran for president.


Is Mark Levin in the Charleston WV and Huntington market? I must find him on the radio when next in the area. Thanks for this bit of info.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> French! Did you take it in school? I took a lot of it - can't remember too much - but I loved it - had two wonderful teachers.


I've always had an affinity to the French language, even if it is difficult to spell. I took it in hs for 3 yrs. I think it is so melodious and gentle. I do not speak it fluently but know a few words, still remember from high school days. My last year's teacher was not very nice, that's probably why I didn't continue with it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Is Mark Levin in the Charleston WV and Huntington market? I must find him on the radio when next in the area. Thanks for this bit of info.


I listen to Mark via his website. There is an app too. I don`t think Mark is available in the WV area. I live in the Charleston area and I can`t find it on my radio.


http://www.marklevinshow.com/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Right - probably exempted from ocare!! :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> There are two classes in communism (socialists, Marxists, etc): 1. the privileged few (high ranking members of the party) who are exempt from the daily restrictions of the class below
> 2. the rest of us (the gray masses)
> Yet, they shout and brag about creating a classless society when in reality they need the gray masses to support their own lavish lifestyle.


Right again. The masses suffer while the "elite" politicals live the high life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, sadly you're right KPG. It is the economy that accounts for your lower intake this year. But, according to O's admin. there is an economic recovery going on! Where?
> The people, the grass roots, know there is no such thing. :thumbdown:
> I'm sorry KPG, that, after spending all that time and money in making your beautiful creations, you weren't able to recoup more profit.


BO's group is not telling the truth about the real non-growth in our economy. Hiding the miserable facts is what they are doing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s our Wedding Anniversary today....24 years. Wow. It`s seems like only yesterday we walked down the aisle.


Happy Anniversary Wendy; hope you and DH have a wonderful day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> For our anniversary dinner I`m making turkey pot pie.
> I just got the turkey carcass out the freezer ready to make broth. And will make turkey soup tomorrow.
> It`s perfect weather for those meals as its really cold today.
> 
> This afternoon I will be putting up the Christmas trees and decorations. It`s a tradition where we put up the Christmas trees and decorations up on our anniversary. It`s wonderful to relax in the evening with the living room lights off and just have the Christmas lights on.


Sounds like a great day ahead and a little romance with just the Christmas lights


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news. I am glad all your hard work paid off. When is your next sale. We never did good at craft sales at Christmas but all we had to do was take it to the stores we worked for and people would pay double for it. Crazy even if you told them you could buy it from us they said that is ok I will go to Little Rock to get it. Good idea about nothing higher than $30.00 . :thumbup:


I have no idea what fair I'll do next. I love meeting and greeting those who stroll by my booth. No matter how much I sell, I enjoy the people. Several crafters who saw my fabric bowls Friday night (after set-up) came to buy them on Sat morning and were disappointed they were all sold and none available. I basically sold 1 per minute beginning 30 minutes before the fair was officially open - still amazed. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Your work is so fine, I'm sure it was the economy. Interesting - those microwave potholders were such a hit. Everyone on here seemed to love them. You've found a winner there!!


Thanks Bonnie. I agree, I have requests for 22 right now! I made four larger ones and finished them at 2:00 AM Sat morning and sold them before 9:30 that same morning. Crazy! The nice thing is they are so useful and used by everyone included both genders and all ages.

WCK: Please let me know what color you prefer so I can show you a photo of the choices of available fabric I have for yours. We can discuss by PM.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, sadly you're right KPG. It is the economy that accounts for your lower intake this year. But, according to O's admin. there is an economic recovery going on! Where?
> The people, the grass roots, know there is no such thing. :thumbdown:
> I'm sorry KPG, that, after spending all that time and money in making your beautiful creations, you weren't able to recoup more profit.


Yah, right - because Obama says the economy is doing fabulously, it must be so. The regular vendors and I all noticed the reduced number of vendors and the shoppers and walkers in attendance. It affects everyone's physic and sales. I'll sell all I made eventually in the future or donate my goods if I'm forced to hold them too long. Other than two variations of Christmas ornaments, all my items are not holiday specific so they can sell anytime.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I listen to Mark via his website. There is an app too. I don`t think Mark is available in the WV area. I live in the Charleston area and I can`t find it on my radio.
> 
> 
> http://www.marklevinshow.com/


Thank you WendyBee. We would travel through C'ton often, mostly on weekends, but didn't find Levin on the radio. Now I know why.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think I'd rather have snow than heat, but I know it can be a pain. Just be careful! I'd imagine they take good care of your roads in this weather. Do you use snow tires and chains? Or have they invented something better - like heated tires?


I don't have either snow tires or chains. I have a pick up truck and don't even know if snow tires are available for one. My preferred method is to just stay home. Wouldn't it be great to have radiated heat from the tires constantly melting the ice and snow? Actually hovering over the road would work too. No slip sliding away this way.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s our Wedding Anniversary today....24 years. Wow. It`s seems like only yesterday we walked down the aisle.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY. Hope there are many, many more for you and your hubby.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you so very much CB! I am blessed and did well. There were approximately 20% less vendors and definitely a much lower traffic flow of shoppers. The weather wasn't great either.
> 
> In past year there were people 3-4 deep in the aisles (my booth is in a hallway) and I had non-stop sales. This year I noticed many less people, and all the vendors' sales were down as were mine. The foot traffic was much slower, and I remember only about ten or so repeat customers.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry the sales just weren't there KPG. I also think it's the economy. Even the Thanksgiving sales weren't that great overall. People are still really hurting and with Obamacare hanging over their heads, spending is taking another hit this Christmas.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> There are two classes in communism (socialists, Marxists, etc): 1. the privileged few (high ranking members of the party) who are exempt from the daily restrictions of the class below
> 2. the rest of us (the gray masses)
> Yet, they shout and brag about creating a classless society when in reality they need the gray masses to support their own lavish lifestyle.


SHHHHHH. Don't go telling that to the liberals. They really think there is social justice out there. You will certainly burst their balloon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> SHHHHHH. Don't go telling that to the liberals. They really think there is social justice out there. You will certainly burst their balloon.


They 'talk but don't walk', is that the expression, Solo?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> There are two classes in communism (socialists, Marxists, etc): 1. the privileged few (high ranking members of the party) who are exempt from the daily restrictions of the class below
> 2. the rest of us (the gray masses)
> Yet, they shout and brag about creating a classless society when in reality they need the gray masses to support their own lavish lifestyle.


Exactly right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've always had an affinity to the French language, even if it is difficult to spell. I took it in hs for 3 yrs. I think it is so melodious and gentle. I do not speak it fluently but know a few words, still remember from high school days. My last year's teacher was not very nice, that's probably why I didn't continue with it.


You did very well with your post. I wanted to respond, but I couldn't even figure out how to do it. I was able to help my grandson with some homework - beginning French. He hated it and switched to Spanish. Knowing Spanish is definitely an asset today.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> They 'talk but don't walk', is that the expression, Solo?


Talk the talk but don't walk the walk, or something like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I listen to Mark via his website. There is an app too. I don`t think Mark is available in the WV area. I live in the Charleston area and I can`t find it on my radio.
> 
> 
> http://www.marklevinshow.com/


Wow, WendyBee - this is very helpful! Thanks.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

....


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Windy, also anyone else that had a millstone that I have missed. Busy time of year for me but must say I dodged the freezing rain and deep snow, so all is good, but certain to get my share soon.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow, WendyBee - this is very helpful! Thanks.


You are so welcome bon, it was really my pleasure. I love Mark Levin, and always happy to share his site. He really is a brilliant man. I wish I had teachers like him when I was in school.
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes on our Anniversary. Next year for our silver anniversary I`m hoping our preacher will officiate when we renew our vows.

I`ve been too busy to cook other than making turkey broth. So i`m just gonna throw a frozen pizza in the oven. WIll make turkey pot pie tomorrow instead.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Awww Mark Levin is off today, will be back tomorrow. But I do like Brian Sussman from KSFO filling in. I listen to him in the mornings online.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm sorry the sales just weren't there KPG. I also think it's the economy. Even the Thanksgiving sales weren't that great overall. People are still really hurting and with Obamacare hanging over their heads, spending is taking another hit this Christmas.


It is OK, but thanks for your concern. I still did extremely well all things considering! Many vendors never covered the cost of their space, so I'm not complaining.

I have seven orders to fill that I received today from repeat customers or those who bought from me Sat and ordered more today.  Value and quality always prevails.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> An accident waiting to happen:
> 
> This was the weather trouble north of Milwaukee yesterday.
> This was east of where Yarnie lives and south east of me. I didn't even go outside on Sunday. Cold and windy here today. When I had finished working, it was too cold to even walk across the parking lot. Just got a few things at a gas station, enough so I can stay home for a day or two.
> ...


I've never seen anything like that before. Scary - especially the people standing around. I hope there weren't any fatalities.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Just got off the phone with my SIL who had very exciting news - she and BIL are going to be first time grandparents next May/June. Our nephew and his wife are expecting fraternal twins! I'm so happy for them all. Will need advice from Thumper.

How are your little grands doing Thumper?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Just got off the phone with my SIL who had very exciting news - she and BIL are going to be first time grandparents next May/June. Our nephew and his wife are expecting fraternal twins! I'm so happy for them all. Will need advice from Thumper.
> 
> How are your little grands doing Thumper?


Very exciting! Twins are so special!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> An accident waiting to happen:
> 
> This was the weather trouble north of Milwaukee yesterday.
> This was east of where Yarnie lives and south east of me. I didn't even go outside on Sunday. Cold and windy here today. When I had finished working, it was too cold to even walk across the parking lot. Just got a few things at a gas station, enough so I can stay home for a day or two.
> ...


That is terrible! Becareful in the weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Just got off the phone with my SIL who had very exciting news - she and BIL are going to be first time grandparents next May/June. Our nephew and his wife are expecting fraternal twins! I'm so happy for them all. Will need advice from Thumper.
> 
> How are your little grands doing Thumper?


Yay more twins! You can knit for them! Thumper is sure quiet . She must be grandmothering.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you so very much CB! I am blessed and did well. There were approximately 20% less vendors and definitely a much lower traffic flow of shoppers. The weather wasn't great either.
> 
> In past year there were people 3-4 deep in the aisles (my booth is in a hallway) and I had non-stop sales. This year I noticed many less people, and all the vendors' sales were down as were mine. The foot traffic was much slower, and I remember only about ten or so repeat customers.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear that you were happy with the sale but sorry that your sales overall were down. Crafters here have had the same story "fewer people and fewer sales" and an added factor is that more people have become crafters themselves. I've had a growing number of new knitters and crocheters that now feel confident enough to make gifts for others.

I'm not at all surprised that you sold out of the microwave bowls - they're beautiful and practical and in tough economies practical sells well. I was surprised that the little Wise Guys didn't sell as well - they were so cute.

Now that you have a back log of orders for microwave bowls, I'll have to be patient until you catch up but would still love to have a couple


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> There are two classes in communism (socialists, Marxists, etc): 1. the privileged few (high ranking members of the party) who are exempt from the daily restrictions of the class below
> 2. the rest of us (the gray masses)
> Yet, they shout and brag about creating a classless society when in reality they need the gray masses to support their own lavish lifestyle.


so true Jokim; my parents escaped communist East Germany but many of their family members did not. Not only the privileges the leadership had, but the fear and distrust that they created amongst the people


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I agree, I have requests for 22 right now! I made four larger ones and finished them at 2:00 AM Sat morning and sold them before 9:30 that same morning. Crazy! The nice thing is they are so useful and used by everyone included both genders and all ages.
> 
> WCK: Please let me know what color you prefer so I can show you a photo of the choices of available fabric I have for yours. We can discuss by PM.


sent you a PM


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> An accident waiting to happen:
> 
> This was the weather trouble north of Milwaukee yesterday.
> This was east of where Yarnie lives and south east of me. I didn't even go outside on Sunday. Cold and windy here today. When I had finished working, it was too cold to even walk across the parking lot. Just got a few things at a gas station, enough so I can stay home for a day or two.
> ...


terrible conditions; glad you're safe and stayed home. Hope Yarnie is safe too, haven't heard from her for a couple of days


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> terrible conditions; glad you're safe and stayed home. Hope Yarnie is safe too, haven't heard from her for a couple of days


I was just wondering where Yarnie is. Hope all is okay with her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yay more twins! You can knit for them! Thumper is sure quiet . She must be grandmothering.


I will - SIL doesn't knit or crochet, but loves and appreciates handmade items. Nephew was about 18 months when I first met DH's side of the family, he was a real talker and a busy little boy. We've always spent a lot of time with them and are close. I don't know nephew's wife as well, but she makes him very happy. They are in shock over twins as well (sounds like Thumper's son and DIL)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I will - SIL doesn't knit or crochet, but loves and appreciates handmade items. Nephew was about 18 months when I first met DH's side of the family, he was a real talker and a busy little boy. We've always spent a lot of time with them and are close. I don't know nephew's wife as well, but she makes him very happy. They are in shock over twins as well (sounds like Thumper's son and DIL)


You will have so much fun making things for 2. I didn't start back knitting or crocheting until my first grands were older. I missed the baby things. I have my nephew to knit for. I have made him the monkey hat and the rest toys. He is right at 3. What do you have in mind to start on? You know what your nephew likes since he has grown up with you. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Just got off the phone with my SIL who had very exciting news - she and BIL are going to be first time grandparents next May/June. Our nephew and his wife are expecting fraternal twins! I'm so happy for them all. Will need advice from Thumper.
> 
> How are your little grands doing Thumper?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad to hear that you were happy with the sale but sorry that your sales overall were down. Crafters here have had the same story "fewer people and fewer sales" and an added factor is that more people have become crafters themselves. I've had a growing number of new knitters and crocheters that now feel confident enough to make gifts for others.
> 
> I'm not at all surprised that you sold out of the microwave bowls - they're beautiful and practical and in tough economies practical sells well. I was surprised that the little Wise Guys didn't sell as well - they were so cute.
> 
> Now that you have a back log of orders for microwave bowls, I'll have to be patient until you catch up but would still love to have a couple


Thank you WCK. I sold 20 Wise Guys, but I had hoped to sell more.

No way, no how. YOU are first on the list for the MW fabric bowls! Those behind you on the list will be patient until yours are made first.

I'll send you a PM to discuss fabric colors and sizes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> sent you a PM


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will have so much fun making things for 2. I didn't start back knitting or crocheting until my first grands were older. I missed the baby things. I have my nephew to knit for. I have made him the monkey hat and the rest toys. He is right at 3. What do you have in mind to start on? You know what your nephew likes since he has grown up with you. :-D


I think I'll start on 2 blankets in Jan. Don't know the genders, so I'll keep the pattern fairly simple. There haven't been any new babies in the family for quite a while so everyone is very excited. Nephew's wife is feeling ok now, but is classed as higher risk. She's a NICU nurse so sometimes a lot of knowledge can be a little scary when you're the potential patient.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I do not like this cold nasty weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think I'll start on 2 blankets in Jan. Don't know the genders, so I'll keep the pattern fairly simple. There haven't been any new babies in the family for quite a while so everyone is very excited. Nephew's wife is feeling ok now, but is classed as higher risk. She's a NICU nurse so sometimes a lot of knowledge can be a little scary when you're the potential patient.


She just needs to be careful and watch for all the signs. But I think sometimes we know too much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I do not like this cold nasty weather.


It is cold here too. For once we are having a winter. Been awhile since it has been this cold before Christmas. Last week it was almost 90 now down in the 20's. Hard to get used to the cold when it goes up and down. Stay inside and knit. How is your cowl coming along?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is cold here too. For once we are having a winter. Been awhile since it has been this cold before Christmas. Last week it was almost 90 now down in the 20's. Hard to get used to the cold when it goes up and down. Stay inside and knit. How is your cowl coming along?


CB,

I finished one and am working on another. It turned out great. Thanks for asking!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is cold here too. For once we are having a winter. Been awhile since it has been this cold before Christmas. Last week it was almost 90 now down in the 20's. Hard to get used to the cold when it goes up and down. Stay inside and knit. How is your cowl coming along?


Same here - but I really enjoy rain and cold. Crazy, I know. Back from DH's second cataract surgery - so glad we're through. He did just fine!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here - but I really enjoy rain and cold. Crazy, I know. Back from DH's second cataract surgery - so glad we're through. He did just fine!


Good news. Glad you are back home and it is over with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, sorry not on spending to much time on here and had to get some knitting done.

Sorry sales were down KGP but sounds like it was o.k. At least you can cover booth rent hope. Funny when ecomny is bad usual sale more.

CB same with me, they bought carvings at shop I sold at more than craft sales and cost more.

Happy ann. late WB, better late then never. 

Wish I knew French as Grandma was French Canadian. Still prounce words like she did. Had and English major said I was prouncing Herb's wrong, but when on trip to Canada with her, she found out why.The funny thing is grandma was dead before paraents moved back to Wis.

Obama Gilly love it and so true. He lies about everything inculding econmy(?). Carney is stupid when it comes to reporting on what Obama admin is doing.
Have to check out radio station.

Joey cold here to and wind does not help. Have to check in with daughter in law as Son and her live near highway 100. Son is in China and won't be home till Christmas eve. Worry about him being over there,with all that is going on in the world.Had very light snow here the kind that parkles in the sun andat night in the lite. But just to cold. Heat wave at end of week in the 20's. 
On TV said to open windows for 10 mins. to remove carbon dixidside (?) even if it is cold. did it and must say it smells nice in here. Bet heating bill will be high this month Joey. Can't stand it more like Jan and Feb.

Love it yesterday hubby had to shovel snow as both snow blowers would not start. He and neighbor decide it was from the cold. After he was all done and in afternoon they started. He has been wearing 1898 hat for the last three days. Said it keep his ears warm and head too. 
Spent yesterday making hat for grandson,just watch hat as he is in college and not a fashion plate guy just cares about warmth. While making that watch the Destination America. Not cold enough had to watch people who arae buying houses in Alaska. Man talk about high prices, nothing under 150,ooo and milk up to 5.oo dollars. Also watch them who are out in the middle of no where called the grid not electric or water ect. catching train they have to travel on snow mobiles to get to track to flag down train. One couple had a 5 week old baby had to take in for check up and they worried about the moose attacking them. Unbeleiveable, and I am sitting in chair complaining about cold. Second show about buying homes in Hawaii, egads they are the same way with housing prices.
Not putting up christmas tree as hope to being spending day with my Daddy. Notice hoping as weather if turns bad won't be able to. If not will be at older son's house as we always spend Christmas there.
Guess all for now going to read other post than off to get more knitting done. No carvings this year, just didn't get any done this fall.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news. Glad you are back home and it is over with.


Thanks, CB. Now - on to Christmas!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here - but I really enjoy rain and cold. Crazy, I know. Back from DH's second cataract surgery - so glad we're through. He did just fine!


glad to hear that Bon , especial that he is done and came through it. Had to have lazer surgrey on eye for detact retina. Couldn't believe how easy it was. Sure cataract surgrey is harder.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey, sorry not on spending to much time on here and had to get some knitting done.
> 
> Sorry sales were down KGP but sounds like it was o.k. At least you can cover booth rent hope. Funny when ecomny is bad usual sale more.
> 
> ...


So nice to have you back, Yarnie. I thought maybe you'd frozen!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> glad to hear that Bon , especial that he is done and came through it. Had to have lazer surgrey on eye for detact retina. Couldn't believe how easy it was. Sure cataract surgrey is harder.


It isn't bad. First you lie around for about 45 minutes while they put drops in your eyes every 15 minutes or so. They give you something to relax you, and off you go to surgery. AFter about 30-40 minutes, you're in recovery - awake the whole time, just having vitals checked. Recovery 30 min., then home.

I'm surprised to hear the lazer was easy. I haven't had anything done to my eyes yet. Makes me feel squeamish, but I hear only good things. I guess those eye doctors really know what they're doing. I hope they don't all retire after ocare kicks in. I should say after ocare kicks our you-know-whats.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry sales were down KGP but sounds like it was o.k. At least you can cover booth rent hope. Funny when ecomny is bad usual sale more.


Oh, yes, I was still very pleased with my sales, but only pointed out that this Obama economy is hurting everyone terribly regardless of what the President likes to portray with his lying words. I did ten times my rental costs; so all is well and no complaints from me! I did much better than most which is not good though.



theyarnlady said:


> Love it yesterday hubby had to shovel snow as both snow blowers would not start. He and neighbor decide it was from the cold. After he was all done and in afternoon they started. He has been wearing 1898 hat for the last three days. Said it keep his ears warm and head too.


Oh, no! Sorry to hear that; you know that we are the proud owners of two snow blowers this year as well, thanks to your suggestion. EXCEPT, they better start and be useful when we need them. I'm glad DH is enjoying and wearing that hat you made him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It isn't bad. First you lie around for about 45 minutes while they put drops in your eyes every 15 minutes or so. They give you something to relax you, and off you go to surgery. AFter about 30-40 minutes, you're in recovery - awake the whole time, just having vitals checked. Recovery 30 min., then home.
> 
> I'm surprised to hear the lazer was easy. I haven't had anything done to my eyes yet. Makes me feel squeamish, but I hear only good things. I guess those eye doctors really know what they're doing. I hope they don't all retire after ocare kicks in. I should say after ocare kicks our you-know-whats.


Bonnie, good news to hear about your hubby's 2nd surgery. God is Good!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here - but I really enjoy rain and cold. Crazy, I know. Back from DH's second cataract surgery - so glad we're through. He did just fine!


Great news Bonnie; wonderful for him to have better vision


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It isn't bad. First you lie around for about 45 minutes while they put drops in your eyes every 15 minutes or so. They give you something to relax you, and off you go to surgery. AFter about 30-40 minutes, you're in recovery - awake the whole time, just having vitals checked. Recovery 30 min., then home.
> 
> I'm surprised to hear the lazer was easy. I haven't had anything done to my eyes yet. Makes me feel squeamish, but I hear only good things. I guess those eye doctors really know what they're doing. I hope they don't all retire after ocare kicks in. I should say after ocare kicks our you-know-whats.


REally Bonn it was easy,at least for me. The only problem I had was not to blink. That was the hard part.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey, sorry not on spending to much time on here and had to get some knitting done.
> 
> Sorry sales were down KGP but sounds like it was o.k. At least you can cover booth rent hope. Funny when ecomny is bad usual sale more.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Yarnie; sure hope the weather improves so you can get to your Dad for Christmas. Poor hubby - I would be so annoyed if the snowblowers don't work when it's cold - but at least he had a nice warm hat to wear while he was outside.

Have a good day knitting; I need to catch up on a couple of hats today too and get my cards out


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no! Sorry to hear that; you know that we are the proud owners of two snow blowers this year as well, thanks to your suggestion. EXCEPT, they better start and be useful when we need them. I'm glad DH is enjoying and wearing that hat you made him.


If economy keeps going the way it is you will have better sales next time. As last time we had bad economy hand made were the best seller's. At least it was then.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just heard on the TV that the 20+ car pile up in Wisconsin had only a few injuries and NO deaths. There was an accident farther east that may have had the death I heard about.
> 
> Cars can always be replaced, not people.
> 
> Sorry about making that mistake!


the one on highway 100 scaared me as son and daughter in law live about 6's blocks from there and is the main road they use. It is the road that has the Mayfair Mall on it. So busy busy busy.

Not a mistake Joey so many crashes going on Milwaukee had the worst. Madison was bad to but not big ones like Milwaukee.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't believe still on here. Keep reading two days of post on other sites. Will really have to make up for it in knitting department tonight and late tonight.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow it`s not officially winter til the 21st, and I`ve never known weather so cold so early.
Its going to be a long winter.....roll on spring.
Bundle up everyone, hope you are nice and warm.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Just got off the phone with my SIL who had very exciting news - she and BIL are going to be first time grandparents next May/June. Our nephew and his wife are expecting fraternal twins! I'm so happy for them all. Will need advice from Thumper.
> 
> How are your little grands doing Thumper?


How exciting. Congratulations to the whole family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie, good news to hear about your hubby's 2nd surgery. God is Good!


Yes, He is! Thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great news Bonnie; wonderful for him to have better vision


Thank you, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> REally Bonn it was easy,at least for me. The only problem I had was not to blink. That was the hard part.


That sure would be hard. Did it improve your vision immediately? I have a friend who was on a class field trip and suddenly she couldn't see out of one eye. Same thing - detached retina. They fixed it right away - she's fine now. Thank goodness - we all treasure our eyesight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That sure would be hard. Did it improve your vision immediately? I have a friend who was on a class field trip and suddenly she couldn't see out of one eye. Same thing - detached retina. They fixed it right away - she's fine now. Thank goodness - we all treasure our eyesight.


Yes it did, but vision is not the same as it was. but not bad as it could have been. Did not even know I had a detach retina, just wondered why not seeing as well went to eye doctor next day and she sent me to UW hospital and told me why. But don't care as I can see just fine. Just have stronger len in glasses for right eye. Just glad for lazer treatment. It use to require surgrey and then months with eye patch. All I had to be careful of was not to bend down and be careful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it did, but vision is not the same as it was. but not bad as it could have been. Did not even know I had a detach retina, just wondered why not seeing as well went to eye doctor next day and she sent me to UW hospital and told me why. But don't care as I can see just fine. Just have stronger len in glasses for right eye. Just glad for lazer treatment. It use to require surgrey and then months with eye patch. All I had to be careful of was not to bend down and be careful.


You were smart to get it checked out right away. I know what you mean about the advances. My grandmother had cataract surgery probably in the late fifties or early sixties. She was in the hospital, I don't know how long. We went to visit her and she had sandbags around her head to keep her from moving it. Also, no lens - very thick glasses and she still couldn't see well afterwards. They've come a long way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It isn't bad. First you lie around for about 45 minutes while they put drops in your eyes every 15 minutes or so. They give you something to relax you, and off you go to surgery. AFter about 30-40 minutes, you're in recovery - awake the whole time, just having vitals checked. Recovery 30 min., then home.
> 
> I'm surprised to hear the lazer was easy. I haven't had anything done to my eyes yet. Makes me feel squeamish, but I hear only good things. I guess those eye doctors really know what they're doing. I hope they don't all retire after ocare kicks in. I should say after ocare kicks our you-know-whats.


My mom had cataracts removed earlier this year and had the same experience. She had to wear a patch for the first couple of nights so she wouldn't rub her eye while sleeping. Her vision improved so much that she only needs glasses for reading or close work now.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey, sorry not on spending to much time on here and had to get some knitting done.
> 
> Sorry sales were down KGP but sounds like it was o.k. At least you can cover booth rent hope. Funny when ecomny is bad usual sale more.
> 
> ...


My Dad was French-Canadian - spoke French fluently - but didn't teach it to me other than he taught me to bless myself (Father, Son, Holy Ghost) in French when I'd say my prayers at night. Vividly remember when I started Catholic school 1st grade we made the sign of the cross & blessed ourselves before we said our morning prayers at school - I was SO embarrassed in that I didn't know the words in English - only French. One thing Daddy always called me was his "peu chou" (little cabbag). It was a French term of endearment.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I will - SIL doesn't knit or crochet, but loves and appreciates handmade items. Nephew was about 18 months when I first met DH's side of the family, he was a real talker and a busy little boy. We've always spent a lot of time with them and are close. I don't know nephew's wife as well, but she makes him very happy. They are in shock over twins as well (sounds like Thumper's son and DIL)


I don't think the shock has worn off yet. I spent the last couple of days and nights there to help so the poor new mom can get some well needed sleep. I have also been reminded why God left having babies to the young. I'm bushed!

Here is a recent picture of the little darlings.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think the shock has worn off yet. I spent the last couple of days and nights there to help so the poor new mom can get some well needed sleep. I have also been reminded why God left having babies to the young. I'm bushed!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of the little darlings.


Oh how very lovely they are. Hope you are getting rest. Not easy some times being Grandma, and to have two at same time has to be a bit more work. Should of said a lot. :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think the shock has worn off yet. I spent the last couple of days and nights there to help so the poor new mom can get some well needed sleep. I have also been reminded why God left having babies to the young. I'm bushed!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of the little darlings.


This picture is sooo precious. What a great grandma you are!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK, oh new addition to the family. What fun you are going to have.

Remember how you said that after doing one hat the next would be easy. Guess what spent last two hours doing and ripping out. would of help if I had read the instructions. Could not figure out why the yarn over three sitiches was so tight. Why because was to knit every other row. The hurry I go the hinder I get.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My Dad was French-Canadian - spoke French fluently - but didn't teach it to me other than he taught me to bless myself (Father, Son, Holy Ghost) in French when I'd say my prayers at night. Vividly remember when I started Catholic school 1st grade we made the sign of the cross & blessed ourselves before we said our morning prayers at school - I was SO embarrassed in that I didn't know the words in English - only French. One thing Daddy always called me was his "peu chou" (little cabbag). It was a French term of endearment.


Ah your dad really loved you to give you such a nickname.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think the shock has worn off yet. I spent the last couple of days and nights there to help so the poor new mom can get some well needed sleep. I have also been reminded why God left having babies to the young. I'm bushed!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of the little darlings.


they are so adorable, look so contented. A beautiful blanket that they're wrapped in too; did you make it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, oh new addition to the family. What fun you are going to have.
> 
> Remember how you said that after doing one hat the next would be easy. Guess what spent last two hours doing and ripping out. would of help if I had read the instructions. Could not figure out why the yarn over three sitiches was so tight. Why because was to knit every other row. The hurry I go the hinder I get.


Know how you feel Yarnie - I had to rip too. I've made this hat so many times, simple 1 round K1b, p1 repeat and 2nd round just K -- silly me, I put it down in the middle of a round and when I picked it up I started a round 1 rib instead of knitting. Oh well ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think the shock has worn off yet. I spent the last couple of days and nights there to help so the poor new mom can get some well needed sleep. I have also been reminded why God left having babies to the young. I'm bushed!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of the little darlings.


What a perfect picture. And I love that the afghan was arranged in a way that it looks like a heart. How very clever.
Such beautiful babies and a beautiful afghan that was knitted with so much love.

:thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah your dad really loved you to give you such a nickname.


Yes, 1 thing I always knew growing up was my Daddy loved me. I have not 1 bad memory of him. Ever since I was a wee 1 Daddy always had me "help" him with "stuff". Those were back in the days when men worked/repaired their own cars - Daddy put new brakes & clutches on his cars - at 1 time we had a 1933 Plymouth coupe - installed a clutch - & Daddy had me sit in the driver's seat (while it was up on blocks) & I'd push the clutch peddle down when he'd tell me to - he started teaching me to drive the Plymouth when I was only 13 - that is until a cop who lived 1 block over from us saw me jerking down the street - shifting - hitting the clutch - stopped us & told my Dad in no uncertain terms that I was not to get behind the wheel again 'till I had a learner's permit. God, my Dad was the absolute best Daddy EVER! Here's a photo of him when he was 21 - this was for him to get his U.S. citizenship papers - he was born in Canada. Wasn't Daddy the best looking guy! Had blond, curly hair, electric blue eyes, beautiful teeth & a cleft in his chin. Be still my heart!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, 1 thing I always knew growing up was my Daddy loved me. I have not 1 bad memory of him. Ever since I was a wee 1 Daddy always had me "help" him with "stuff". Those were back in the days when men worked/repaired their own cars - Daddy put new brakes & clutches on his cars - at 1 time we had a 1933 Plymouth coupe - installed a clutch - & Daddy had me sit in the driver's seat (while it was up on blocks) & I'd push the clutch peddle down when he'd tell me to - he started teaching me to drive the Plymouth when I was only 13 - that is until a cop who lived 1 block over from us saw me jerking down the street - shifting - hitting the clutch - stopped us & told my Dad in no uncertain terms that I was not to get behind the wheel again 'till I had a learner's permit. God, my Dad was the absolute best Daddy EVER! Here's a photo of him when he was 21 - this was for him to get his U.S. citizenship papers - he was born in Canada. Wasn't Daddy the best looking guy! Had blond, curly hair, electric blue eyes, beautiful teeth & a cleft in his chin. Be still my heart!


Well darn, photo didn't download. Have sent some before..oh well!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well darn, photo didn't download. Have sent some before..oh well!


Well, lookie here - it did download. Wasn't I right? My Daddy was drop dead good looking.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think the shock has worn off yet. I spent the last couple of days and nights there to help so the poor new mom can get some well needed sleep. I have also been reminded why God left having babies to the young. I'm bushed!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of the little darlings.


Almost too cute & precious for words! And, double the joy! What blessings they are.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Just got off the phone with my SIL who had very exciting news - she and BIL are going to be first time grandparents next May/June. Our nephew and his wife are expecting fraternal twins! I'm so happy for them all. Will need advice from Thumper.
> 
> How are your little grands doing Thumper?


Congratulations, WCK! Do you know the sexes yet? I know you will enjoy them and enjoy knitting things for them.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> they are so adorable, look so contented. A beautiful blanket that they're wrapped in too; did you make it?


No, I didn't make that one. I'm too smart to make anything white for babies. Lol!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, lookie here - it did download. Wasn't I right? My Daddy was drop dead good looking.


Absolutely! You must take after his side of the family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, lookie here - it did download. Wasn't I right? My Daddy was drop dead good looking.


 :thumbup: it worked; you're completely right, very good looking


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> No, I didn't make that one. I'm too smart to make anything white for babies. Lol!


 :lol: I'm thinking of using a patterning yarn, 2 different shades of mainly primary colours. Thoughts??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well darn, photo didn't download. Have sent some before..oh well!


Oh how handsome!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I'm thinking of using a patterning yarn, 2 different shades of mainly primary colours. Thoughts??


Ooo...I like those patterns. Yes, a patterning yarn would be perfect. It wouldn't show the inevitable stains.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think the shock has worn off yet. I spent the last couple of days and nights there to help so the poor new mom can get some well needed sleep. I have also been reminded why God left having babies to the young. I'm bushed!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of the little darlings.


They are darlings! That should be the front of your Christmas cards this year. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I started on the 1898 hat last night. Did it in my sleep. Ripped it and started again. Got stuck on wyif. Funny when I looked it up on KP it was WCK telling how to do it. Thanks! You didn't even know you were helping me. Now to start for the second time. Hope I get it right since Yarnie's dh loves it so much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I'm thinking of using a patterning yarn, 2 different shades of mainly primary colours. Thoughts??


Those are pretty blankies. Like Thumper said whites get so messed up and stained. But I love the whites!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My daughter just sent me this. Made me loose my breath!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzN6l9P9u34


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another one.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvYIjFtPQEk#t=111


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My daughter just sent me this. Made me loose my breath!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzN6l9P9u34


Oh CB That was to life like to me. But I am glad Jesus loved me enough to do that for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well darn, photo didn't download. Have sent some before..oh well!


Oh he was very handsome. Can tell by your post how much you loved him and how much he loved you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> If economy keeps going the way it is you will have better sales next time. As last time we had bad economy hand made were the best seller's. At least it was then.


You are CB are so correct! I've had orders for 26 bowls since the fair ended and 12 of my painted ornaments and six beaded scarves. I have two super heroes to dress, a tutu and placemats and mantle covers and a hot mat ordered as well.

This is a new experience for me; thanks to those who asked for and took my business card at the craft fair and to repeat/returning customers. The orders are putting me on pace to surpass last year's sales.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think the shock has worn off yet. I spent the last couple of days and nights there to help so the poor new mom can get some well needed sleep. I have also been reminded why God left having babies to the young. I'm bushed!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of the little darlings.


What a gorgeous photo; love the heart formed blanket. You're in love; the weariness will pass all too quickly.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi friends, I have been hiding a terrible secret (no, not my health) that I the reason I have not been on KP very much lately. I will email some of you that I have your addresses. This put me into bed & had to see my doctor.

Hugs to all of you, Jane


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well darn, photo didn't download. Have sent some before..oh well!


Wow - Hollywood handsome GG. Sounds as he loved you as much as you did him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I'm thinking of using a patterning yarn, 2 different shades of mainly primary colours. Thoughts??


I like the colors in the top left quadrant and the bottom right one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi friends, I have been hiding a terrible secret (no, not my health) that I the reason I have not been on KP very much lately. I will email some of you that I have your addresses. This put me into bed & had to see my doctor.
> 
> Hugs to all of you, Jane


Oh Jayne miss you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KGP, Jokim, Slowgirl, West Coast Kitty Lucy, Love of Lake so proud of all of you and what you posted on OB#5. Loved reading it and you all sure proved how smart you all are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hi friends, I have been hiding a terrible secret (no, not my health) that I the reason I have not been on KP very much lately. I will email some of you that I have your addresses. This put me into bed & had to see my doctor.
> 
> Hugs to all of you, Jane


Hugs back Jane, thanks for sharing with me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too Janie. Love you! There is a 4th man in the fire. Jesus is with you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another one.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvYIjFtPQEk#t=111


Had the link wrong. Here is the new one .


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow - Hollywood handsome GG. Sounds as he loved you as much as you did him.


Ya' know what? My Daddy was a very humble man. Never bragged on himself. Was rather quiet. Anyway, a few years after he died I attended his sister's 90th birthday party in Canada. I put together a book of photos of my Dad's family, 1 of which was a group photo of Daddy dressed in some sort of fancy military uniform holding an old fashioned rifle wearing a fancy helmet, standing on steps beside a large, nice building. I asked Auntie why was Daddy dressed in those old fashioned clothes? She said he was about 16 years old then & worked in the big Winnipeg, Canada hospital & that he belonged to a theater group. She then said "you know why your Daddy moved to Los Angeles, don't you?" I replied "No!" She said he wanted to come to L.A. to become a movie star. You could have knocked me over with a feather! I replied "My Daddy!?" Like I said, he was the most humble, unassuming, polite man you'd ever want to meet. Everyone liked him. His Mom died when he was 14 & he was on his own from thereon. He never used "bad" language, was almost perfect.....must stop here 'cause I could write volumes about my Daddy. One other thing, he loved my Mom unconditionally 'till the day he died at 85. Truly, thank you God for my Daddy.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hi friends, I have been hiding a terrible secret (no, not my health) that I the reason I have not been on KP very much lately. I will email some of you that I have your addresses. This put me into bed & had to see my doctor.
> 
> Hugs to all of you, Jane


Jane: Whatever your secret is, I hope you work your way through it unscathed. Your KP friends here do care for & about you.
Georgiegirl


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> KGP, Jokim, Slowgirl, West Coast Kitty Lucy, Love of Lake so proud of all of you and what you posted on OB#5. Loved reading it and you all sure proved how smart you all are.


Oh Joey I am sorry I forgot to include you. you are are so smart and can hold your own when others start calling you names. I am glad I am able to get to know all of you. :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Jane: Whatever your secret is, I hope you work your way through it unscathed. Your KP friends here do care for & about you.
> Georgiegirl


Same here, Jane.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well darn, photo didn't download. Have sent some before..oh well!


Gorgeous man. Those eyes...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi friends, I have been hiding a terrible secret (no, not my health) that I the reason I have not been on KP very much lately. I will email some of you that I have your addresses. This put me into bed & had to see my doctor.
> 
> Hugs to all of you, Jane


Please tell us Jane!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I started on the 1898 hat last night. Did it in my sleep. Ripped it and started again. Got stuck on wyif. Funny when I looked it up on KP it was WCK telling how to do it. Thanks! You didn't even know you were helping me. Now to start for the second time. Hope I get it right since Yarnie's dh loves it so much.


 :thumbup: is the hat for dh or one of your sons or all the guys?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My daughter just sent me this. Made me loose my breath!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzN6l9P9u34


Such meaningful lyrics, but it was almost too much to bear to see those images. When the movie firist came out, we thought about seeing it but didn't think we could handle it. To endure so much for us is overwhelming and I'm so very grateful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi friends, I have been hiding a terrible secret (no, not my health) that I the reason I have not been on KP very much lately. I will email some of you that I have your addresses. This put me into bed & had to see my doctor.
> 
> Hugs to all of you, Jane


Very sorry for any and all difficulties in your life Jane; will continue to pray for your well being and any support you may need


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My mom had cataracts removed earlier this year and had the same experience. She had to wear a patch for the first couple of nights so she wouldn't rub her eye while sleeping. Her vision improved so much that she only needs glasses for reading or close work now.


That's great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My Dad was French-Canadian - spoke French fluently - but didn't teach it to me other than he taught me to bless myself (Father, Son, Holy Ghost) in French when I'd say my prayers at night. Vividly remember when I started Catholic school 1st grade we made the sign of the cross & blessed ourselves before we said our morning prayers at school - I was SO embarrassed in that I didn't know the words in English - only French. One thing Daddy always called me was his "peu chou" (little cabbag). It was a French term of endearment.


So nice! You probably speak those words with an accurate French accent, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think the shock has worn off yet. I spent the last couple of days and nights there to help so the poor new mom can get some well needed sleep. I have also been reminded why God left having babies to the young. I'm bushed!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of the little darlings.


Beautiful babies! They really love each other, don't they? So sweet. Yes, they will exhaust you, and it doesn't get any better, especially when they start to crawl. Speedy - and you'll have two to chase! Better start working out, Thumper!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well darn, photo didn't download. Have sent some before..oh well!


Yes, he was very handsome - and a great Dad from the sound of it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No, I didn't make that one. I'm too smart to make anything white for babies. Lol!


Thumper, it was so good of you to post the pictures of those little sweethearts. You've warmed all our hearts. Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I'm thinking of using a patterning yarn, 2 different shades of mainly primary colours. Thoughts??


 Good idea! I'd love to try patterning yarn, but I never see it. Do you know what they call it? I saw one skein called "Striping," but that's it. I've seen some that make what look like flowers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are CB are so correct! I've had orders for 26 bowls since the fair ended and 12 of my painted ornaments and six beaded scarves. I have two super heroes to dress, a tutu and placemats and mantle covers and a hot mat ordered as well.
> 
> This is a new experience for me; thanks to those who asked for and took my business card at the craft fair and to repeat/returning customers. The orders are putting me on pace to surpass last year's sales.


Congratulations!!! You deserve it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' know what? My Daddy was a very humble man. Never bragged on himself. Was rather quiet. Anyway, a few years after he died I attended his sister's 90th birthday party in Canada. I put together a book of photos of my Dad's family, 1 of which was a group photo of Daddy dressed in some sort of fancy military uniform holding an old fashioned rifle wearing a fancy helmet, standing on steps beside a large, nice building. I asked Auntie why was Daddy dressed in those old fashioned clothes? She said he was about 16 years old then & worked in the big Winnipeg, Canada hospital & that he belonged to a theater group. She then said "you know why your Daddy moved to Los Angeles, don't you?" I replied "No!" She said he wanted to come to L.A. to become a movie star. You could have knocked me over with a feather! I replied "My Daddy!?" Like I said, he was the most humble, unassuming, polite man you'd ever want to meet. Everyone liked him. His Mom died when he was 14 & he was on his own from thereon. He never used "bad" language, was almost perfect.....must stop here 'cause I could write volumes about my Daddy. One other thing, he loved my Mom unconditionally 'till the day he died at 85. Truly, thank you God for my Daddy.


Wow - you were a lucky girl.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi friends, I have been hiding a terrible secret (no, not my health) that I the reason I have not been on KP very much lately. I will email some of you that I have your addresses. This put me into bed & had to see my doctor.
> 
> Hugs to all of you, Jane


Love and prayers to you, Jane.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Such meaningful lyrics, but it was almost too much to bear to see those images. When the movie firist came out, we thought about seeing it but didn't think we could handle it. To endure so much for us is overwhelming and I'm so very grateful.


I have not seen the Passion either. I knew I would be sick for days after. I have just seen the last part that is on the music. I agree it is overwhelming and still nothing as bad as it was in real life. We can only imagine what Jesus did for us. I am forever grateful too. I loved the last part. It is finished!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Such meaningful lyrics, but it was almost too much to bear to see those images. When the movie firist came out, we thought about seeing it but didn't think we could handle it. To endure so much for us is overwhelming and I'm so very grateful.


I didn't see it either - thought it would be too much. This video is very powerful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: is the hat for dh or one of your sons or all the guys?


Yes I don't know which one. Now that it is cold they may fight over the first one. I found where you told someone how to wyif. I may be in the mood to do something else after the first hat. Who are you making the hats for?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Congratulations!!! You deserve it!


Thank you Bonnie - very sweet of you. BTW: please PM me your physical address.

The same to all my good friends on this thread, please (if you haven't already).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KGP, Jokim, Slowgirl, West Coast Kitty Lucy, Love of Lake so proud of all of you and what you posted on OB#5. Loved reading it and you all sure proved how smart you all are.


More importantly, did you notice how dumb the Libs 'over there' showed themselves to be? :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have not seen the Passion either. I knew I would be sick for days after. I have just seen the last part that is on the music. I agree it is overwhelming and still nothing as bad as it was in real life. We can only imagine what Jesus did for us. I am forever grateful too. I loved the last part. It is finished!


I saw the movie. It was not that difficult to watch. I truly enjoyed the movie; it was well done, very realistic and closely followed the Bible. I don't remember too many inaccurate references or scenes. It is a powerful story to know and see played out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good idea! I'd love to try patterning yarn, but I never see it. Do you know what they call it? I saw one skein called "Striping," but that's it. I've seen some that make what look like flowers.


a lot of the self patterning yarns are striping and some make other patterns like fairisle, jaquards or flowers. I don't know a lot of the American yarn lines but a lot of sock yarns are patterning and come in different weights. I don't know if you get Sirdar yarns in your area, but they have a really good selection of patterning yarns including the Baby Crofter that was used for the blankets in the pic I posted


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I don't know which one. Now that it is cold they may fight over the first one. I found where you told someone how to wyif. I may be in the mood to do something else after the first hat. Who are you making the hats for?


If it stays cold you could put it up for auction - there are probably a few chores that you'd love to have done 

This one is a special order that a customer is giving as a gift to her daughter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a lot of the self patterning yarns are striping and some make other patterns like fairisle, jaquards or flowers. I don't know a lot of the American yarn lines but a lot of sock yarns are patterning and come in different weights. I don't know if you get Sirdar yarns in your area, but they have a really good selection of patterning yarns including the Baby Crofter that was used for the blankets in the pic I posted


I'll check on that. The ones you posted are very pretty.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> More importantly, did you notice how dumb the Libs 'over there' showed themselves to be? :shock:


I haven't been reading the libs garbage lately as have too much on my plate already to deal with--thanks to all of you for prayers.

Love all of you, hugs, Jane


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven been to smoking and ocare in months. Don't miss it,either. Sounds like it's the same old pushing and shouting match.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I don't know which one. Now that it is cold they may fight over the first one. I found where you told someone how to wyif. I may be in the mood to do something else after the first hat. Who are you making the hats for?


CB on my third one know keep forgetting to do the provinical cast on. Would be better then sewing it together as no seam.
Also go to U Tube good video on how to do wyif. Put yarn in front,slip three sitiches, bring yarn to back and knit next sitich.. But look at video will explain and if like me I learn better by sight then by words.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB on my third one know keep forgetting to do the provinical cast on. Would be better then sewing it together as no seam.
> Also go to U Tube good video on how to do wyif. Put yarn in front,slip three sitiches, bring yarn to back and knit next sitich.. But look at video will explain and if like me I learn better by sight then by words.


Yarnie I  didn't look at the video. Should have. I do my own cast on and need to learn the provisional cast on. Don't like the 20" tail. I hate to have to figure a pattern out. Wish I could just start knitting without thinking. :roll: Should have stayed on the slippers because I had them figured out. Ran out of wool. Will go shopping Saturday to get more. But will I finish before Christmas? Still have decorated the tree or brought my Santa's out. No Christmas list. No menu list. What am I waiting on. Not in the mood for some reason. I need prayers to get going. Wonder how Knit Crazy is coming on the wedding and the dress? She has more worries than I do. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> More importantly, did you notice how dumb the Libs 'over there' showed themselves to be? :shock:


Dumb and stubborn, too. Love how they make excuses for every thing., then try to twist it to brilng up oh he did this and he did that about someone from the right. Never exknowlege anything the King has done wrong. 
Love how the one put down Paul Ryan, but think it is wonderful that the President critcize him in front of an gathering (not). Love Paul Ryans response he said nothing nor went after him. If it had been done to Obama the out cry would have been unbelieviable. Remember how they jump on the man who called him a lair. Trouble is the man was right.

Paul Ryan did not win the state of Wisconsin for Rommey, but what they don't understand was it wasn't Ryan it was Romney. I felt sorry for Romney as to all the lies that Obama made against him. Not one of the news programs even mention all of his lies. They still haven't.
Obama is a born liar and the more he lies the better he is at it.But have notice when he does lie he looks down and blinks so much, more then one does normally.

Also did you see the photo of Obama at the funeral. He and british prime mister, and lady prime mister from denmark . She is using her phone to capture the three of them just happy and full of fun. Loved Michielle's look priceless. Would love to have been there when they had a talk that night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Dumb and stubborn, too. Love how they make excuses for every thing., then try to twist it to brilng up oh he did this and he did that about someone from the right. Never exknowlege anything the King has done wrong.
> Love how the one put down Paul Ryan, but think it is wonderful that the President critcize him in front of an gathering (not). Love Paul Ryans response he said nothing nor went after him. If it had been done to Obama the out cry would have been unbelieviable. Remember how they jump on the man who called him a lair. Trouble is the man was right.
> 
> Paul Ryan did not win the state of Wisconsin for Rommey, but what they don't understand was it wasn't Ryan it was Romney. I felt sorry for Romney as to all the lies that Obama made against him. Not one of the news programs even mention all of his lies. They still haven't.
> ...


I saw the pic. That was terrible. Went to honor someone 's death and acted like he did. Disgraceful! Michelle was not happy either! That wasn't a happy moment for her. She is not good at covering her emotions. :shock: But can't say as I blame her for that one!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I haven been to smoking and ocare in months. Don't miss it,either. Sounds like it's the same old pushing and shouting match.


I hadn't read there for a few weeks, but clicked on it in Active Topics and got annoyed when I read the bits about Neil Young declaring Ft McMurray and the oilsands a toxic wasteland and disaster area. Then the whole argument about doing away with all fossil fuels and I let myself get sucked back in. But I'll be extra busy at work for the rest of the week so won't have time to keep up with their foolishness. You're right Bonnie, some things don't change


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> CB on my third one know keep forgetting to do the provinical cast on. Would be better then sewing it together as no seam.
> Also go to U Tube good video on how to do wyif. Put yarn in front,slip three sitiches, bring yarn to back and knit next sitich.. But look at video will explain and if like me I learn better by sight then by words.


Yarnie - check out "crochet cast on" on you tube. It makes a perfect provisional cast on that is very easy to pick the stitches back up. It is also my favourite cast on for a permanent cast on too - in that case you just put the final loop on the needle instead of letting it hang to the side.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely start to morning . Out shoveling snow well actually sweeping snow. Lite stuff again, have been lazy of late doing it. But thought had better do it as snow blower probably won't start. Hubby has a bit of a heart problem and do not want him doing all of it by hand. 

Also made him a nice breakfast of things he is not suppose to have but hasn't had for about three months. Bacon and eggs. Had to do it now that the Chickens have deside to lay eggs. Three cartoons in refig. Time to give some away. Wish you all lived closer would share them. You can tell fresh egg's darker yellow yolks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie I didn't look at the video. Should have. I do my own cast on and need to learn the provisional cast on. Don't like the 20" tail. I hate to have to figure a pattern out. Wish I could just start knitting without thinking. :roll: Should have stayed on the slippers because I had them figured out. Ran out of wool. Will go shopping Saturday to get more. But will I finish before Christmas? Still have decorated the tree or brought my Santa's out. No Christmas list. No menu list. What am I waiting on. Not in the mood for some reason. I need prayers to get going. Wonder how Knit Crazy is coming on the wedding and the dress? She has more worries than I do. :shock:


CB - you could try the crochet cast on too, (see above) I love it.

I'm not really in the mood either for some reason and there are only 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Dumb and stubborn, too. Love how they make excuses for every thing., then try to twist it to brilng up oh he did this and he did that about someone from the right. Never exknowlege anything the King has done wrong.
> Love how the one put down Paul Ryan, but think it is wonderful that the President critcize him in front of an gathering (not). Love Paul Ryans response he said nothing nor went after him. If it had been done to Obama the out cry would have been unbelieviable. Remember how they jump on the man who called him a lair. Trouble is the man was right.
> 
> Paul Ryan did not win the state of Wisconsin for Rommey, but what they don't understand was it wasn't Ryan it was Romney. I felt sorry for Romney as to all the lies that Obama made against him. Not one of the news programs even mention all of his lies. They still haven't.
> ...


That picture and comment about Michelle's expression was in our papers and tv too. She definitely wasn't happy - headline said "New Cold War with Michelle"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - check out "crochet cast on" on you tube. It makes a perfect provisional cast on that is very easy to pick the stitches back up. It is also my favourite cast on for a permanent cast on too - in that case you just put the final loop on the needle instead of letting it hang to the side.


I know how to provisional cast on crochet, it's just what I said I do not read instruction very well well worst than that not at all. Think by know I would realize it and read pattern. But no think I know what do do. As far as cast on keep forgetting it tell almost done with band then say to heck with it and won't rip it out as seam is not that bad. But let me find a knitting mistake and I will rip it out to the spot it is at. Go figure that out.
I sure can't. :roll: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Lovely start to morning . Out shoveling snow well actually sweeping snow. Lite stuff again, have been lazy of late doing it. But thought had better do it as snow blower probably won't start. Hubby has a bit of a heart problem and do not want him doing all of it by hand.
> 
> Also made him a nice breakfast of things he is not suppose to have but hasn't had for about three months. Bacon and eggs. Had to do it now that the Chickens have deside to lay eggs. Three cartoons in refig. Time to give some away. Wish you all lived closer would share them. You can tell fresh egg's darker yellow yolks.


We're lucky enough to have fresh eggs delivered every Monday, can see and taste the difference in the yolks. Nice for hubby to have a treat once in a while


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hadn't read there for a few weeks, but clicked on it in Active Topics and got annoyed when I read the bits about Neil Young declaring Ft McMurray and the oilsands a toxic wasteland and disaster area. Then the whole argument about doing away with all fossil fuels and I let myself get sucked back in. But I'll be extra busy at work for the rest of the week so won't have time to keep up with their foolishness. You're right Bonnie, some things don't change


I for one was glad you did. They I am sure would not give up all they get from oil and gas, and coal. Not just heating and cooking. Don't think they have a clue how much we use those fuels for. They will fight no matter what proof you all show them. Wonder if it isn't because the Obama crown is getting a bit tarnish and falling off.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I know how to provisional cast on crochet, it's just what I said I do not read instruction very well well worst than that not at all. Think by know I would realize it and read pattern. But no think I know what do do. As far as cast on keep forgetting it tell almost done with band then say to heck with it and won't rip it out as seam is not that bad. But let me find a knitting mistake and I will rip it out to the spot it is at. Go figure that out.
> I sure can't. :roll: :roll:


Your seam is probably barely noticeable, I wouldn't rip for that either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to go get some work done around here . and back to knitting have band on third hat almost done and easy after that. Should have done by tonight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie I didn't look at the video. Should have. I do my own cast on and need to learn the provisional cast on. Don't like the 20" tail. I hate to have to figure a pattern out. Wish I could just start knitting without thinking. :roll: Should have stayed on the slippers because I had them figured out. Ran out of wool. Will go shopping Saturday to get more. But will I finish before Christmas? Still have decorated the tree or brought my Santa's out. No Christmas list. No menu list. What am I waiting on. Not in the mood for some reason. I need prayers to get going. Wonder how Knit Crazy is coming on the wedding and the dress? She has more worries than I do. :shock:


You are not alone. I'm about as far along as you are, and for some strange reason, I'm really not ready to think about it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Bonnie - very sweet of you. BTW: please PM me your physical address.
> 
> The same to all my good friends on this thread, please (if you haven't already).


Will do. Are you coming for a visit???


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That picture and comment about Michelle's expression was in our papers and tv too. She definitely wasn't happy - headline said "New Cold War with Michelle"


I'm not crazy about Michelle - but bless her little ole' heart - it must be difficult for her to "Stand By Your Man" ---- especially the 1 she's married to!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That picture and comment about Michelle's expression was in our papers and tv too. She definitely wasn't happy - headline said "New Cold War with Michelle"


I'm not crazy about Michelle - but bless her little ole' heart - it must be difficult for her to "Stand By Your Man" ---- especially the 1 she's married to!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm not crazy about Michelle - but bless her little ole' heart - it must be difficult for her to "Stand By Your Man" ---- especially the 1 she's married to!


They're two peas in a pod if you ask me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm not crazy about Michelle - but bless her little ole' heart - it must be difficult for her to "Stand By Your Man" ---- especially the 1 she's married to!


I felt the same way when I saw those pictures. Jerk.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I haven't been reading the libs garbage lately as have too much on my plate already to deal with--thanks to all of you for prayers.
> 
> Love all of you, hugs, Jane


Hope things are a bit better today Janeway. I'm sending thoughts of good energy your way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Dumb and stubborn, too. Love how they make excuses for every thing., then try to twist it to brilng up oh he did this and he did that about someone from the right. Never exknowlege anything the King has done wrong.
> Remember how they jump on the man who called him a lair. Trouble is the man was right.


 :thumbup: You are so spot on.
(Joe Wilson was the man who called Obama a liar and was correct!)



theyarnlady said:


> Obama is a born liar and the more he lies the better he is at it.But have notice when he does lie he looks down and blinks so much, more then one does normally.


Agree, again. You cannot fake body language.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw the pic. That was terrible. Went to honor someone 's death and acted like he did. Disgraceful! Michelle was not happy either! That wasn't a happy moment for her. She is not good at covering her emotions. :shock: But can't say as I blame her for that one!


 :thumbup: As Yarnie just said recently, Obama has no class or manners.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I hadn't read there for a few weeks, but clicked on it in Active Topics and got annoyed when I read the bits about Neil Young declaring Ft McMurray and the oilsands a toxic wasteland and disaster area. Then the whole argument about doing away with all fossil fuels and I let myself get sucked back in. But I'll be extra busy at work for the rest of the week so won't have time to keep up with their foolishness. You're right Bonnie, some things don't change


Yes, but we at least discussed some facts amongst the best and brightest despite the wackadoodles surrounding us, didn't we?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That picture and comment about Michelle's expression was in our papers and tv too. She definitely wasn't happy - headline said "New Cold War with Michelle"


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: "New?" :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Will do. Are you coming for a visit???


I'll just say, keep the outside light on


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - you could try the crochet cast on too, (see above) I love it.
> 
> I'm not really in the mood either for some reason and there are only 2 more weeks to go!


Thanks WCK I am planning on it tonight. Hugs! I will try it. I know you are the expert!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm not crazy about Michelle - but bless her little ole' heart - it must be difficult for her to "Stand By Your Man" ---- especially the 1 she's married to!


 :XD: :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - you could try the crochet cast on too, (see above) I love it.
> 
> I'm not really in the mood either for some reason and there are only 2 more weeks to go!


Oh it must be something in the air.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agree, again. You cannot fake body language.


Or that bottom lip!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll just say, keep the outside light on


It's always on - every night - just in case you drop by.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think the shock has worn off yet. I spent the last couple of days and nights there to help so the poor new mom can get some well needed sleep. I have also been reminded why God left having babies to the young. I'm bushed!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of the little darlings.


They are soooooo cute. Tired yes, but it's the good kind. Sleep well, Gramma.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, lookie here - it did download. Wasn't I right? My Daddy was drop dead good looking.


Yes, he certainly is one handsome man. Bet he had a lot of women chasing him until your mom finally caught him.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, he certainly is one handsome man. Bet he had a lot of women chasing him until your mom finally caught him.


Yeah, the women were most likely hitting on my Dad like bees on honey....but.....once he met my Mom - POW! - That was it for him - from that day on he never looked back - I now I'm just his daughter saying this - but you'd have to have known my Dad - strictly a straight shooter - who loved my Mom always. When they met she was 17, he was 23 - married at 20 & 26.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, the women were most likely hitting on my Dad like bees on honey....but.....once he met my Mom - POW! - That was it for him - from that day on he never looked back - I now I'm just his daughter saying this - but you'd have to have known my Dad - strictly a straight shooter - who loved my Mom always. When they met she was 17, he was 23 - married at 20 & 26.


Straight shooter - that reminds me of my favorite version of 
_The Twelve Days of Christmas_ song by the best a-cappella group, Straight No Chaser.

Here's my video from a concert I saw live a couple of seasons ago: couldn't get it to post in my format so here's a UTube link:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Its hard to believe only 2 more weeks until Christmas. I will need to go shopping for presents. Little knitting and crocheting for awhile. I hurt my shoulder last month and can not knit without it hurting. That was my reward for cleaning.


That'll learn ya! Don't clean!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That'll learn ya! Don't clean!!


That is what I was thinking. :shock:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I should have known better. To soon old, to late smart!
> 
> I did get the to "old" down right.


But obviously not too old to learn something new. We can remind you tomorrow in case you've forgotten.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I should have known better. To soon old, to late smart!
> 
> I did get the to "old" down right.


Well since it is so dangerous..... :XD: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I for one was glad you did. They I am sure would not give up all they get from oil and gas, and coal. Not just heating and cooking. Don't think they have a clue how much we use those fuels for. They will fight no matter what proof you all show them. Wonder if it isn't because the Obama crown is getting a bit tarnish and falling off.


They also fall all over themselves to believe what musicians and actors have to say about the environment and fossil fuel and then disagree with scientific studies. They probably don't even think that things like fiber optics for medical procedures, artificial limbs, hip and knee joints all used petroleum based products.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, but we at least discussed some facts amongst the best and brightest despite the wackadoodles surrounding us, didn't we?


 :thumbup: their opinion on the evils of business get to me too. It's like they believe business people are Jekyll and Hyde where they leave their humanity at the door when they go in to work and pick it back up when the leave. Where do they think jobs would come from if not for business (big and small)?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Straight shooter - that reminds me of my favorite version of
> _The Twelve Days of Christmas_ song by the best a-cappella group, Straight No Chaser.
> 
> Here's my video from a concert I saw live a couple of seasons ago: couldn't get it to post in my format so here's a UTube link:
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> That'll learn ya! Don't clean!!


works for me, can't risk slowing down on the knitting now with only 2 weeks to go


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim this is for you!Homemade Nutella

Adapted from Leites Culinaria

Makes about 2 cups, enough to fill two 8-oz. canning jars (pictured here).

INGREDIENTS
1 cup peeled (blanched) hazelnuts
12 ounces milk chocolate, chopped
2-3 tablespoons canola oil (use more oil if youre making during colder months, to keep from becoming too solid)
3 tablespoons confectioners sugar
1 tablespoon unsweetened cocoa powder
½ teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon kosher salt

PREPARATION
1. Preheat the oven to 350°F.

2. Toast the hazelnuts on a baking sheet until theyre slightly browned, 12-15 minutes. If you can only find skin-on hazelnuts, either use this baking soda blanching method to peel them before toasting or wrap the warm toasted hazelnuts in a kitchen towel and rub vigorously to brush off as much of the skin as you can. Let hazelnuts cool completely.

3. Melt the chocolate in a heat-safe bowl in the microwave at medium power. Stir until its smooth and let cool.

4. Grind the hazelnuts and oil in a food processor until they form a paste. Add the sugar, cocoa powder, vanilla, and salt and process until the mixture is smooth. Finally, add the melted chocolate and process until its thoroughly blended.

5. The homemade Nutella will be a little runny but it will thicken as it cools. Use a spatula to transfer it into a jar and wait until it cools to room temperature to seal the jar. The spread will keep at room temperature for a few months.

NOTE: If the Nutella gets too solid, which can happen depending on how warm or cool your storage area is, you can heat it in the microwave for a few seconds, or re-blend with an additional tablespoon of oil to thin it out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: their opinion on the evils of business get to me too. It's like they believe business people are Jekyll and Hyde where they leave their humanity at the door when they go in to work and pick it back up when the leave. Where do they think jobs would come from if not for business (big and small)?


If you're talking about the low-information crowd on smoking, they're brainwashed. Waaaay too much kool-ade going down on there. I shouldn't say anything, though - I haven't read anything on there for months. It's better that way.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: their opinion on the evils of business get to me too. It's like they believe business people are Jekyll and Hyde where they leave their humanity at the door when they go in to work and pick it back up when the leave. Where do they think jobs would come from if not for business (big and small)?


Perhaps they do not like 'business (big or small)' done our way. They are bent on destroying it and then rebuilding it according to their own blueprint. But their blueprint is flawed, to wit: USSR, the Eastern Bloc, Cuba (teetering on the edge of collapse and would have collapsed long ago were it not for Soviet help), China (had to resort of a sort of 'de-facto' capitalism to keep it's economy viable and it's populace under control), western Euro. countries are beginning to see the weak spot in their socialistic economies and are 'dialing it back'. The universal truth that will always trump a socialist economy is: as Mrs. Thatcher said: "Eventually, you run out of other peoples' money."


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim this is for you!Homemade Nutella
> 
> Adapted from Leites Culinaria
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you, CB! :thumbup: I love this stuff and if I can make it cheaper than Costco sells it, I 'll love it even more! You're a great friend, right to the stomach!  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, CB! :thumbup: I love this stuff and if I can make it cheaper than Costco sells it, I 'll love it even more! You're a great friend, your friendship goes right to the stomach!  :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They're two peas in a pod if you ask me.


Exactly! :thumbup: Commies Chicago style from the Alinsky school of Redistributive Economics!  :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

The thread: " You are cordially invited to _______"
is one of the loveliest for this time of year. Would one of you kind ladies be able to post a link to it on this thread?
I'm sorry but I don't know how to do it. Thanks, Jokim


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You are cordially invited to:

A BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION!!!

Guest of Honor: Jesus Christ

Date: Every day. Traditionally, December 25, but He's always around, so the date is flexible....

Time: Whenever you're ready.
(Please don't be late, though, or you'll miss out on all the fun!)

Place: In your heart.... He'll meet you there.
(You'll hear Him knock.)

Attire: Come as you are... grubbies are okay.
He'll be washing our clothes anyway. He said something about new white robes and crowns for everyone who stays till the last.

Tickets: Admission is free. He's already paid for everyone...
(He says you wouldn't have been able to afford it anyway...
it cost Him everything He had. But you do need to accept the ticket!!

Refreshments: New wine, bread, and a far-out drink He calls "Living Water," followed by a supper that promises to be out of this world!

Gift Suggestions: ; Your life. He's one of those people who already has everything else.
(He's very generous in return though. Just wait until you see what He has for you!)

Entertainment: Joy, Peace, Truth, Light, Life, Love, Real Happiness, Communion with God, Forgiveness, Miracles, Healing, Power, Eternity in Paradise, Contentment, and much more!
(All "G" rated, so bring your family and friends.)

R.S.V.P. Very Important!
He must know ahead so He can reserve a spot for you at the table.
Also, He's keeping a list of His friends for future reference. He calls it the "Lamb's Book of Life."

Party being given by His Kids (that's us!!)!
Hope to see you there! For those of you whom I will see at the party, share this with someone today!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Its hard to believe only 2 more weeks until Christmas. I will need to go shopping for presents. Little knitting and crocheting for awhile. I hurt my shoulder last month and can not knit without it hurting. That was my reward for cleaning.


I'm sorry about your shoulder Joey.

Don't even bring up shopping. We no longer give gifts within the family at Christmas.

However, DH and I have already bought the gifts for two children for the Angel Tree at our Church. We also decided to buy a first bicycle for a young boy and girl in a family in which their Dad lost his job in June (he is still unemployed). We choose a family in need every year and look forward to this time of year.

Long story short, no one in retail does their job well or at all. It took five trips to the store and six receipts to buy the girl's bike. It was so bad we ended up having to pay only $30 for a $110 bicycle. (not our decision but that of management)

At least the two bikes are now in our home ready to give to the children. The bikes are both great, and I'm sure the kids will love them. Yet it is so discouraging how frustrating the simple process of buying quality gifts has become.

I'm so thankful that I don't have to go out there shopping again this year unless I want to! I only have some items I wish to make to give.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They also fall all over themselves to believe what musicians and actors have to say about the environment and fossil fuel and then disagree with scientific studies. They probably don't even think that things like fiber optics for medical procedures, artificial limbs, hip and knee joints all used petroleum based products.


Good point! You could have stopped your last sentence above with, "They probably don't even think." :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: their opinion on the evils of business get to me too. It's like they believe business people are Jekyll and Hyde where they leave their humanity at the door when they go in to work and pick it back up when the leave. Where do they think jobs would come from if not for business (big and small)?


I believe they think that the "government" and "businesses" are not made up of people, just some 'entity' of matter that exists but not in human form.

They all want to work for the government or a business yet despise any successful person or business owner of which none of them are. Thereby, none are successful either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps they do not like 'business (big or small)' done our way. They are bent on destroying it and then rebuilding it according to their own blueprint. But their blueprint is flawed, to wit: USSR, the Eastern Bloc, Cuba (teetering on the edge of collapse and would have collapsed long ago were it not for Soviet help), China (had to resort of a sort of 'de-facto' capitalism to keep it's economy viable and it's populace under control), western Euro. countries are beginning to see the weak spot in their socialistic economies and are 'dialing it back'. The universal truth that will always trump a socialist economy is: as Mrs. Thatcher said: "Eventually, you run out of other peoples' money."


Amen Sister!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are cordially invited to:


I'm in. RSVP: Yes!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My shopping is usually just for the grands so they have a gift to open. For my kids, it is usually something they need , like a freezer or electric heater etc. they get it when I buy it. The other gift shopping I like to do, is when a friend mentions she would need or like something, I will get it for her.


Oh, goody! How many things can I mention I would like? :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim this is for you!Homemade Nutella
> 
> Adapted from Leites Culinaria
> 
> ...


sounds yummy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps they do not like 'business (big or small)' done our way. They are bent on destroying it and then rebuilding it according to their own blueprint. But their blueprint is flawed, to wit: USSR, the Eastern Bloc, Cuba (teetering on the edge of collapse and would have collapsed long ago were it not for Soviet help), China (had to resort of a sort of 'de-facto' capitalism to keep it's economy viable and it's populace under control), western Euro. countries are beginning to see the weak spot in their socialistic economies and are 'dialing it back'. The universal truth that will always trump a socialist economy is: as Mrs. Thatcher said: "Eventually, you run out of other peoples' money."


I've always admired and respected Maggie Thatcher - she had real backbone


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> One reasonable item per person per year!


Na uh. No fair putting on conditions after the fact. Who do you think you are, Obama?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've always admired and respected Maggie Thatcher - she had real backbone


From the small amount I know of her, me too. I saw the recent movie of her life story and learned a little more about her. I need to further study her life and actions. So far, I like what I've learned about her and her beliefs.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> One reasonable item per person per year!


Hmm...is she one of your kids? I think she's trying to pull a fast one on 'ya.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps they do not like 'business (big or small)' done our way. They are bent on destroying it and then rebuilding it according to their own blueprint. But their blueprint is flawed, to wit: USSR, the Eastern Bloc, Cuba (teetering on the edge of collapse and would have collapsed long ago were it not for Soviet help), China (had to resort of a sort of 'de-facto' capitalism to keep it's economy viable and it's populace under control), western Euro. countries are beginning to see the weak spot in their socialistic economies and are 'dialing it back'. The universal truth that will always trump a socialist economy is: as Mrs. Thatcher said: "Eventually, you run out of other peoples' money."


Margaret Thatcher was exactly right. So are you Jokim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Exactly! :thumbup: Commies Chicago style from the Alinsky school of Redistributive Economics!  :thumbdown:


Well said!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are cordially invited to:
> 
> A BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION!!!
> 
> ...


This is excellent! I've never seen it before but will save it. Thanks, CB. Don't know what we'd do without you! (I need a heart icon.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I believe they think that the "government" and "businesses" are not made up of people, just some 'entity' of matter that exists but not in human form.
> 
> They all want to work for the government or a business yet despise any successful person or business owner of which none of them are. Thereby, none are successful either.


You're so right about this and the previous post about the oil products. I guess that's why they're called low-information voters. Just low-information on everything except global warming and women's "rights."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My shopping is usually just for the grands so they have a gift to open. For my kids, it is usually something they need , like a freezer or electric heater etc. they get it when I buy it. The other gift shopping I like to do, is when a friend mentions she would need or like something, I will get it for her.


For the grown-ups, we each draw a name. For kids 12 and up, DH and I give money. That's what they want .Hard to pick for that age group - they have their own ideas. The little ones are easy. They get the wrapped presents - toys - they want everything and love everything - such fun to shop for them!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, thanks for posting about the party for Christ. My heart is so very heavy today--crying lots but praying for help.

Thanks to all my friends for love as I really need it these days, hugs, Jane


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, thanks for posting about the party for Christ. My heart is so very heavy today--crying lots but praying for help.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends for love as I really need it these days, hugs, Jane


Janeway, We are praying and thinking of you! What is wrong? You said it was something different. Did I miss a post? Oh, dear!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway, We hope the best for you, be strong, miss you


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> CB, thanks for posting about the party for Christ. My heart is so very heavy today--crying lots but praying for help.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends for love as I really need it these days, hugs, Jane


Jane, You've got it from all of us, always!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ladies,

Would we be interested in a Holiday Swap of something from our Fiber Stash, supplies/patterns or something we possess of $X value (that we already own) but don't use that someone else may? (doesn't have to be fiber specific)

I'd be happy to coordinate it if we'd like to have a KP Swaperoo!

We, of course, can decide to do it in January instead after all the chaos dies down.

I'd like to participate, anyone else?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I believe they think that the "government" and "businesses" are not made up of people, just some 'entity' of matter that exists but not in human form.
> 
> They all want to work for the government or a business yet despise any successful person or business owner of which none of them are. Thereby, none are successful either.


Odd as it is, that does describe their thinking about business & govt. Odd too that they make every excuse to avoid accountability for "people" but want to hold "business & govt" accountable for all the problems or issues in people's lives -- higher minimum wages, social issues, abuse etc

Recent news about Texas teen who got probation after killing 4 people and injuring a dozen others while driving under the influence of drugs and alcohol -- because his lawyer successfully argued that his rich parents spoiled him and he didn't understand accountability. How many more excuses is society going to come up with the avoid personal responsibility?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> From the small amount I know of her, me too. I saw the recent movie of her life story and learned a little more about her. I need to further study her life and actions. So far, I like what I've learned about her and her beliefs.


I was envious - the British had Maggie Thatcher and we got stuck with Brian Mulroney


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so right about this and the previous post about the oil products. I guess that's why they're called low-information voters. Just low-information on everything except global warming and women's "rights."


When it comes to women's "rights" I think they have confused rights and responsibilities. Either that or they think the two words are synonymous. I've encountered that with them before.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Odd as it is, that does describe their thinking about business & govt. Odd too that they make every excuse to avoid accountability for "people" but want to hold "business & govt" accountable for all the problems or issues in people's lives -- higher minimum wages, social issues, abuse etc
> 
> Recent news about Texas teen who got probation after killing 4 people and injuring a dozen others while driving under the influence of drugs and alcohol -- because his lawyer successfully argued that his rich parents spoiled him and he didn't understand accountability. How many more excuses is society going to come up with the avoid personal responsibility?


What? That is just sick and wrong!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are cordially invited to:
> 
> A BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you, CB. Merry Christmas! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, thanks for posting about the party for Christ. My heart is so very heavy today--crying lots but praying for help.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends for love as I really need it these days, hugs, Jane


Janie, you are being prayed for, fervently. God give you an 'easy heart' for the troubles you are enduring so patiently. God Bless you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What? That is just sick and wrong!


Perhaps this TX teen, along with his parents, should be punished. The parents obviously, didn't do their job. :wink:
How long before this attitude becomes reality in the thinking and sentencing in our courts. After all, o now has no obstacles in appointing judges. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Na uh. No fair putting on conditions after the fact. Who do you think you are, Obama?


That is the left's MO: if you start losing the game, change the rules! :x


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: their opinion on the evils of business get to me too. It's like they believe business people are Jekyll and Hyde where they leave their humanity at the door when they go in to work and pick it back up when the leave. Where do they think jobs would come from if not for business (big and small)?


From the government of course. :lol: :lol: As far as they are concerned, business is bad - especially big business, that's pure evil.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, thanks for posting about the party for Christ. My heart is so very heavy today--crying lots but praying for help.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends for love as I really need it these days, hugs, Jane


Oh, Jane. I'm sorry you're feeling this way. I'll continue to pray for you and for a Christmas that restores your joy and hope - and a new year that brings even more.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Odd as it is, that does describe their thinking about business & govt. Odd too that they make every excuse to avoid accountability for "people" but want to hold "business & govt" accountable for all the problems or issues in people's lives -- higher minimum wages, social issues, abuse etc
> 
> Recent news about Texas teen who got probation after killing 4 people and injuring a dozen others while driving under the influence of drugs and alcohol -- because his lawyer successfully argued that his rich parents spoiled him and he didn't understand accountability. How many more excuses is society going to come up with the avoid personal responsibility?


WCK, you are so correct. It is mind boggling how no one is held accountable by the Democrats.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

The lefties never mention the most corrupt bunch of extortionist...The federal Reserve. The printing never stops while we sink lower into debt. This practice is so embedded they know no difference. Drunk on power and money.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, lookie here - it did download. Wasn't I right? My Daddy was drop dead good looking.


You father certainly was a handsome man. He had the high points of masculine beauty: piercingly blue(?) eyes that look into the soul, wavy blond hair, and a dimpled chin. He also had the appearance of a kindly, gentle man. I hope I've described him correctly.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You did very well with your post. I wanted to respond, but I couldn't even figure out how to do it. I was able to help my grandson with some homework - beginning French. He hated it and switched to Spanish. Knowing Spanish is definitely an asset today.


DH and I have taken conversational Spanish and I find it "ok". It isn't difficult to learn. I like learning languages in what you would call, dry, mechanical style; the conjugations, declensions, etc.., the way we used to learn Latin. Where everything is written out, so that I can see it, I learn. I'm a visual learner.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Just got off the phone with my SIL who had very exciting news - she and BIL are going to be first time grandparents next May/June. Our nephew and his wife are expecting fraternal twins! I'm so happy for them all. Will need advice from Thumper.
> 
> How are your little grands doing Thumper?


Congratulations WCK! I'm sure, in addition to your in-laws, you are also excited about the new additions. Hope the mother-to-be has a healthy pregnancy and delivers healthy babies.
:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> so true Jokim; my parents escaped communist East Germany but many of their family members did not. Not only the privileges the leadership had, but the fear and distrust that they created amongst the people


WCK, you've hit the nail on the head! The E.German STASI were the most brutal network of spies imbedded in E.German society, more brutal even than the KGB. Your parents were lucky to escape, many died trying. I have a distant cousin who also escaped from E. Berlin. People who experience life under communism (socialism, Marxism and the like) are the best witness against this form of life.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think the shock has worn off yet. I spent the last couple of days and nights there to help so the poor new mom can get some well needed sleep. I have also been reminded why God left having babies to the young. I'm bushed!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of the little darlings.


Beautiful photo of the twins, Thumper. I love how the blanket frames them in a heart.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ya' know what? My Daddy was a very humble man. Never bragged on himself. Was rather quiet. Anyway, a few years after he died I attended his sister's 90th birthday party in Canada. I put together a book of photos of my Dad's family, 1 of which was a group photo of Daddy dressed in some sort of fancy military uniform holding an old fashioned rifle wearing a fancy helmet, standing on steps beside a large, nice building. I asked Auntie why was Daddy dressed in those old fashioned clothes? She said he was about 16 years old then & worked in the big Winnipeg, Canada hospital & that he belonged to a theater group. She then said "you know why your Daddy moved to Los Angeles, don't you?" I replied "No!" She said he wanted to come to L.A. to become a movie star. You could have knocked me over with a feather! I replied "My Daddy!?" Like I said, he was the most humble, unassuming, polite man you'd ever want to meet. Everyone liked him. His Mom died when he was 14 & he was on his own from thereon. He never used "bad" language, was almost perfect.....must stop here 'cause I could write volumes about my Daddy. One other thing, he loved my Mom unconditionally 'till the day he died at 85. Truly, thank you God for my Daddy.


GG, your testimony to your Dad brought tears to my eyes. Most of us have a parent, or grandparent who was like your Dad. For me it was my Grandfather and his daughter, my Mom. Forever in our hearts...............


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps this TX teen, along with his parents, should be punished. The parents obviously, didn't do their job. :wink:
> How long before this attitude becomes reality in the thinking and sentencing in our courts. After all, o now has no obstacles in appointing judges. :thumbdown:


I don't know this story and am still shaking my head in what our court/legal/justice system appears to have become.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> The lefties never mention the most corrupt bunch of extortionist...The federal Reserve. The printing never stops while we sink lower into debt. This practice is so embedded they know no difference. Drunk on power and money.


Oh, please, the Lefties don't understand _any_ numbers, percentages, mathematics, equations or economics. The only figures they understand is how much they are entitled to from others.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I saw the movie. It was not that difficult to watch. I truly enjoyed the movie; it was well done, very realistic and closely followed the Bible. I don't remember too many inaccurate references or scenes. It is a powerful story to know and see played out.


Also saw the movie. Cried.......


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Also saw the movie. Cried.......


Yes, I did as well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Ladies, I've been away from this thread for a few days, on o'scare instead, and can't tell you what a place of refuge this thread is compared to the other one. Coming back is like entering a peaceful garden of beauty. Thank you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry, duplicate.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't know this story and am still shaking my head in what our court/legal/justice system appears to have become.


The judge is as bad as the boy and the parents. Terrible. I hope they do something about his sentence. He is not going to change if they do not punish him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> DH and I have taken conversational Spanish and I find it "ok". It isn't difficult to learn. I like learning languages in what you would call, dry, mechanical style; the conjugations, declensions, etc.., the way we used to learn Latin. Where everything is written out, so that I can see it, I learn. I'm a visual learner.


That's great. I took a six-week course when I lived in Tucson. They offer it at my church, but so far my schedule hasn't allowed me to take it. Maybe when they start again in January.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The judge is as bad as the boy and the parents. Terrible. I hope they do something about his sentence. He is not going to change if they do not punish him.


It's unbelievable - yet it's true. The families of the two people who were killed should file a civil suit against the "rich parents." Looks like the parents need someone to teach THEM a lesson. And so does the judge.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been to the Checkpoint Charlie Museum in Berlin. It is amazing what people did to escape. These stories were just ones that made it to freedom. How many more died trying. I was also in Munich when the wall fell, and didn't know it happened until I got home.


Do you remember the E. German border? I was reminded of the barbed wire around a concentration camp. They also had a doubled, electrified wire but I don't know if they had a mine field around the camp as they did on the border, along with guard towers and sharpshooters using real bullets. That was a huge giveaway of the type of rule taking place behind the wire.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's unbelievable - yet it's true. The families of the two people who were killed should file a civil suit against the "rich parents." Looks like the parents need someone to teach THEM a lesson. And so does the judge.


That's what I was thinking. The little spoil brat needs to be disciplined some way. He will continue to hurt people. Something needs to be done about his selfish life style. Shame on the judge, him and his parents. Can you imagine how the families feel with that verdict? Terrible!!! Just when you think you have heard it all!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've always admired and respected Maggie Thatcher - she had real backbone


My DH & I were in London in 1988....at Harrod's Dept. Store, downstairs in the food court & noticed people crowding around the cheese court. Hum? We wondered what is this crowd all about? Perhaps they're having a special sale on their cheese today? We inched closer & closer & noticed many men - very well dressed in suits looking kind-of "official". We continued looking & what did we see but Margaret Thatcher doing her cheese shopping. The men were her bodyguards. She was 1 fine. nicely dressed, attractive woman. Had a nice demeanor about her. On another trip to England during The Queen's Golden Jubilee,we were at the town of Windsor - this is her "home" - Buckingham palace is her "office". They had a small parade that day at Windsor & The Queen rode up in her car, opened her own door & Prince Phillip opened his door. They both got out, walked around, shook hands with people & were just as nice as could be. She was a very attractive lady.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> CB, thanks for posting about the party for Christ. My heart is so very heavy today--crying lots but praying for help.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends for love as I really need it these days, hugs, Jane


Jane: Again, don't know what's troubling you dear.....but......please know you are in our prayers 'cause God knows.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You father certainly was a handsome man. He had the high points of masculine beauty: piercingly blue(?) eyes that look into the soul, wavy blond hair, and a dimpled chin. He also had the appearance of a kindly, gentle man. I hope I've described him correctly.


You are so right on regarding my Daddy. Yes, he had "electric blue" eyes - that blond hair - & the dimpled chin. Of course, 'till I grew up & saw his photos I had not an inkling about his fabulous looks - he was just my Daddy who was always such a nice, clean thinking, hard working man - he could do anything, we never had to have workmen/repair men at our house - Daddy did it all. He even helped my Mom with housework - scrubbed the floors - scrubbed the shower - washed the dishes every night - this was way before dish washing machines. Mom always worked - & he helped her so much. 1 of my fondest memories is he'd sit on the wooden floor with me & play jacks - then he'd teach me acrobatics - like teaching me to stand on my head. Every daughter should have a Daddy like I did.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good news! The light of the righteous rejoices, but the lamp of the wicked will be put out. (Proverbs 13:9 ESV)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The wall was gone when I was in Berlin in 1999. Only a short portion remained, I do not remember how long it was.
> 
> I have not been to any of the concentration camps in Germany. There are so many places to see there. You can't see everything. My daughter's German family lives in Halle, and they took us to most of the historical places in their area. Martin Luther's birthplace and the place where he died, and Castle church, Handel's home, and the art galleries in Dresden were some of our favorite.


I remember watching it come down. That was an amazing sight - I remember feeling so good for the people, thinking about what was ahead for them - freedom!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> You are so right on regarding my Daddy. Yes, he had "electric blue" eyes - that blond hair - & the dimpled chin. Of course, 'till I grew up & saw his photos I had not an inkling about his fabulous looks - he was just my Daddy who was always such a nice, clean thinking, hard working man - he could do anything, we never had to have workmen/repair men at our house - Daddy did it all. He even helped my Mom with housework - scrubbed the floors - scrubbed the shower - washed the dishes every night - this was way before dish washing machines. Mom always worked - & he helped her so much. 1 of my fondest memories is he'd sit on the wooden floor with me & play jacks - then he'd teach me acrobatics - like teaching me to stand on my head. Every daughter should have a Daddy like I did.


Such a wonderful thing to grow up with such an influence in your life - and such love. I remember I thought my Dad could do anything. In fact - I was sure of it. Nothing to fear if he was around. Very brave. My mother was a sweetheart - everyone loved her, especially me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The wall was gone when I was in Berlin in 1999. Only a short portion remained, I do not remember how long it was.
> 
> I have not been to any of the concentration camps in Germany. There are so many places to see there. You can't see everything. My daughter's German family lives in Halle, and they took us to most of the historical places in their area. Martin Luther's birthplace and the place where he died, and Castle church, Handel's home, and the art galleries in Dresden were some of our favorite.


I've been to Auschwitz. Very sad and depressing. That's where I saw the double barbed wire fencing. I'm not sure if there are any concentration camps (relics) left in Germany.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A very special time for you. I'm sure those times you will never forget.


Georgie Girl, you certainly had a 'cher papa', and were blessed with a nurturing set of parents.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Georgie Girl, you certainly had a 'cher papa', and were blessed with a nurturing set of parents.


Mais oui, Jokim. Tres cher. Heureuse GeorgieGirl.

(I had to look up happy - heureuse - don't remember ever seeing that word. Do you, Jokim?) And now I will stop before I embarrass myself.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Mais oui, Jokim. Tres cher. Heureuse GeorgieGirl.
> 
> (I had to look up happy - heureuse - don't remember ever seeing that word. Do you, Jokim?) And now I will stop before I embarrass myself.


Looks like heureuse is spelled correctly. Yes, I'm almost at the end of my lingua franca. Je suis tres heureuse aujourdhui. That's all folks! ;-) :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Looks like heureuse is spelled correctly. Yes, I'm almost at the end of my lingua franca. Je suis tres heureuse aujourdhui. That's all folks! ;-) :lol:


It's been fun. Good night - sleep well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've been to Auschwitz. Very sad and depressing. That's where I saw the double barbed wire fencing. I'm not sure if there are any concentration camps (relics) left in Germany.


I would like to go there some day.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Dachau is near Munich, Germany. I think my son visited it when he went to the World Boy Scout Jamboree in 1995.


My dad was in the division that liberated Dachau. He never talked about it. I found out from someone else.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My dad was in the division that liberated Dachau. He never talked about it. I found out from someone else.


Thumper, I wrote this before. My friend's father also was in the division that liberated Dachau. He was a physician. When he returned home he had a terrible heroin addiction. I guess they gave the prisoners the drug. I figure that he was so overwhelmed by the experience that he turned to the stuff.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Dachau is near Munich, Germany. I think my son visited it when he went to the World Boy Scout Jamboree in 1995.


Yes, so they kept it as a reminder. That was the conc. camp where they kept priests, and others. I had heard somewhere that the Nazi era is not taught in German schools. :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is the accident my daughter went thru today.http://www.nwahomepage.com/fulltext-news/slick-roads-accidents-reported-across-nwa/d/fulltext-news/JprmK-_gDkWIjML3zQnNNQ She was taking my gs to have surgery. Thank you Lord for their protection. She went thru the ice. She didn't brake like the others.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the accident my daughter went thru today.http://www.nwahomepage.com/fulltext-news/slick-roads-accidents-reported-across-nwa/d/fulltext-news/JprmK-_gDkWIjML3zQnNNQ She was taking my gs to have surgery. Thank you Lord for their protection. She went thru the ice. She didn't brake like the others.


Oh, thank goodness they're all right. Did she get to take him for his surgery? Not a nice time for a car accident. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bonnie, Matthew had tubes put in his ears. He did great just shaken up over the accident. They are at home now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie, Matthew had tubes put in his ears. He did great just shaken up over the accident. They are at home now.


I'm glad they're home safely. My son had tubes put in his ears more than once. It's ambulatory surgery.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thumper, I wrote this before. My friend's father also was in the division that liberated Dachau. He was a physician. When he returned home he had a terrible heroin addiction. I guess they gave the prisoners the drug. I figure that he was so overwhelmed by the experience that he turned to the stuff.


What the camp. liberators were faced with was indeed traumatic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the accident my daughter went thru today.http://www.nwahomepage.com/fulltext-news/slick-roads-accidents-reported-across-nwa/d/fulltext-news/JprmK-_gDkWIjML3zQnNNQ She was taking my gs to have surgery. Thank you Lord for their protection. She went thru the ice. She didn't brake like the others.


Praise God your family members are fine! I pray for those who were involved in the accident for their losses and healing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What the camp. liberators were faced with was indeed traumatic.


Very.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Praise God your family members are fine! I pray for those who were involved in the accident for their losses and healing.


CB, I'm glad your family is fine. But, seeing the photo - that is traumatic. Oh, dear. Give them many big hugs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Joeys we do have a few ice storms. NWAR had about a foot of snow last week. Been down in low temps ever since. School returned the first time in a week. I think it rained on top of the ice and snow. Ar is not prepared for snow or ice because of it doesn't happen but maybe once a year.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's unbelievable - yet it's true. The families of the two people who were killed should file a civil suit against the "rich parents." Looks like the parents need someone to teach THEM a lesson. And so does the judge.


They should put the kid into the "system" instead of an overly expensive treatment center. It would be so interesting to see how he would survive if all his money and position were taken from him. Boy would he be taught an important lesson. Affluenza indeed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. Joeys we do have a few ice storms. NWAR had about a foot of snow last week. Been down in low temps ever since. School returned the first time in a week. I think it rained on top of the ice and snow. Ar is not prepared for snow or ice because of it doesn't happen but maybe once a year.


I'm glad your family was OK. Ice storms are no fun at all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie, Matthew had tubes put in his ears. He did great just shaken up over the accident. They are at home now.


Oh - I'm glad it's over. What a day they had.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What the camp. liberators were faced with was indeed traumatic.


I can't even imagine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They should put the kid into the "system" instead of an overly expensive treatment center. It would be so interesting to see how he would survive if all his money and position were taken from him. Boy would he be taught an important lesson. Affluenza indeed.


Absolutely. Using that word makes a mockery of the courts. Looks like the psychologist feels rather immune himself to any consequences. Affluenza. Sounds like an SNL skit. Also sounds like Dr. who? is a quack!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Absolutely. Using that word makes a mockery of the courts. Looks like the psychologist feels rather immune himself to any consequences. Affluenza. Sounds like an SNL skit. Also sounds like Dr. who? is a quack!


And the Dr. may have been paid nicely. your so right, it does sound like a skit from SNL.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy to hear your family is safe Country, what a scare for all of you. Sending fast recovery wishes your way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - I'm glad it's over. What a day they had.


I am praying for your family, CB. I am sure all will be fine.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They should put the kid into the "system" instead of an overly expensive treatment center. It would be so interesting to see how he would survive if all his money and position were taken from him. Boy would he be taught an important lesson. Affluenza indeed.


 :thumbup: I finally heard this story late last night. I learned this kid has a history of bad actions (and parenting). I think all of them deserve time in jail. No, actually, the kid goes to jail and the parents must take parenting and responsibility classes and spend time helping and assisting others less fortunate in assets than themselves. Oh, and the parents pay for the training out of their own wealth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

My mom found her hazelnut cookie recipe :

- finely grate about 170 grams (6 oz) of hazelnuts
- beat 2 egg whites until frothy
- gradually add 220 grams (1 cup) of sugar, beating well after each addition until egg whites form stiff peaks
- use spatula to gently fold in grated hazelnuts
- shape into about 1/2 inch balls and place on lightly greased cookie sheets
- place a hazelnut in the centre of each cookie
- bake at 300F for about 20 - 25 min
- immediately move cookies onto racks to cool

makes about 4 doz cookies


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My mom found her hazelnut cookie recipe :
> 
> - finely grate about 170 grams (6 oz) of hazelnuts
> - beat 2 egg whites until frothy
> ...


Please thank your mom, WCK. Yummm..........


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> WCK, you've hit the nail on the head! The E.German STASI were the most brutal network of spies imbedded in E.German society, more brutal even than the KGB. Your parents were lucky to escape, many died trying. I have a distant cousin who also escaped from E. Berlin. People who experience life under communism (socialism, Marxism and the like) are the best witness against this form of life.


My parents escaped in 1953; there were landmines and patrols but not as severe as in later years. My mom took my youngest brother and me back for a visit when I was 13 (my dad wouldn't go because he was afraid he would be forced to serve in the army and then jailed and my 2 other brothers didn't want to go). We spent 2 weeks visiting relatives in W. Germany and then took the train east.

I vividly remember the trip. We travelled at night and my mom was able to get 1 sleeping berth that my brother and I shared in a compartment with 3 other berths. She sat on the window ledge in the aisle. The train changed locomotives and staff at the border. There were bright lights, soldiers with dogs and automatic weapons, barbed wire. They looked under the rail cars and came onto the train. We had to get out of the compartments and a soldier tossed the sleeping berths, checked our papers, dumped my mom's purse on the floor. Finally we were able to get going again.

It was the only time I met my maternal grandparents and many other family members (several did eventually visit us in Canada). Because E. Germany was a locked society, they got hard currency in west marks or $ by charging a daily head tax for each visitor. Every movement between towns required a check in at the police department of departing and arriving towns. Many items were rationed and family had saved and bartered for months before we arrived to provide for us.

Whenever people raved about the utopic vision of socialism, I always replied "how good can it be when their people risk death and imprisonment to escape because they can't legally leave?"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Ladies, I've been away from this thread for a few days, on o'scare instead, and can't tell you what a place of refuge this thread is compared to the other one. Coming back is like entering a peaceful garden of beauty. Thank you.


I've been tied up at work the past couple of days and see about 30 pages added so I don't think I'll catch up. Have to admit that it's difficult for me to spend too much time reading such illogical posts and it getw worse when the nasties just throw their rude and obnoxious comments


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for your mama's recipe. They sound yummy. Maybe Jokim can make them and put the Nutrella on hers for a double fix. ;o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's unbelievable - yet it's true. The families of the two people who were killed should file a civil suit against the "rich parents." Looks like the parents need someone to teach THEM a lesson. And so does the judge.


The article I read said civil suits were planned so I don't know how long the parents keep their wealth. I hope their assets are frozen. Saw the boy on the news and he looks like a 13 year old kid.

I suppose I shouldn't have been so surprised - lawyers have been arguing poverty, addiction, lack of attention etc as a defence for years so to have affluence and sense of entitlement put forward as a defense is the next logical step. Ultimately, no one will be responsible for anything because it's always someone else's fault.
(Unless it's a business being charged, in which case, everything is it's fault)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, so they kept it as a reminder. That was the conc. camp where they kept priests, and others. I had heard somewhere that the Nazi era is not taught in German schools. :?:


I believe it was/is taught Jokim, my W. German cousins were taught a more balanced view and the E. German ones were also coloured with the evil influences of the west as well as Nazi atrocities. I'm not sure how the Holocaust was taught in E. Germany, because communists treated religious Jews very harshly but many high level communists were non-religious Jews


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the accident my daughter went thru today.http://www.nwahomepage.com/fulltext-news/slick-roads-accidents-reported-across-nwa/d/fulltext-news/JprmK-_gDkWIjML3zQnNNQ She was taking my gs to have surgery. Thank you Lord for their protection. She went thru the ice. She didn't brake like the others.


Thank God she and your gs came through safely!. Did your gs still have his surgery, hope he's ok


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for your mama's recipe. They sound yummy. Maybe Jokim can make them and put the Nutrella on hers for a double fix. ;o


 :thumbup: ;-) sounds like a good addition


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank God she and your gs came through safely!. Did your gs still have his surgery, hope he's ok[/qUOTE. tHEY MADE IT THRU THE CARS. BUT DIDN'T HIT THE MOVIE CARS. i WAS TALKING TO MATTHEW . HE SAID GOD WAS THERE WITH THEM AND HE SAW THEIR DOGS ANGEL. LOL HIS SURGERY ONLY TOOK 15 MINUTES AND WAS OUT THE DOOR.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God she and your gs came through safely!. Did your gs still have his surgery, hope he's ok[/qUOTE. tHEY MADE IT THRU THE CARS. BUT DIDN'T HIT THE MOVIE CARS. i WAS TALKING TO MATTHEW . HE SAID GOD WAS THERE WITH THEM AND HE SAW THEIR DOGS ANGEL. LOL HIS SURGERY ONLY TOOK 15 MINUTES AND WAS OUT THE DOOR.
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My mom found her hazelnut cookie recipe :
> 
> - finely grate about 170 grams (6 oz) of hazelnuts
> - beat 2 egg whites until frothy
> ...


Thank you! I want to make them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My parents escaped in 1953; there were landmines and patrols but not as severe as in later years. My mom took my youngest brother and me back for a visit when I was 13 (my dad wouldn't go because he was afraid he would be forced to serve in the army and then jailed and my 2 other brothers didn't want to go). We spent 2 weeks visiting relatives in W. Germany and then took the train east.
> 
> I vividly remember the trip. We travelled at night and my mom was able to get 1 sleeping berth that my brother and I shared in a compartment with 3 other berths. She sat on the window ledge in the aisle. The train changed locomotives and staff at the border. There were bright lights, soldiers with dogs and automatic weapons, barbed wire. They looked under the rail cars and came onto the train. We had to get out of the compartments and a soldier tossed the sleeping berths, checked our papers, dumped my mom's purse on the floor. Finally we were able to get going again.
> 
> ...


The Socialists on this site ought to think very, very hard about what you wrote. They need to study their ideology and see what it is really about. Thank you, Jokim!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God she and your gs came through safely!. Did your gs still have his surgery, hope he's ok[/qUOTE. tHEY MADE IT THRU THE CARS. BUT DIDN'T HIT THE MOVIE CARS. i WAS TALKING TO MATTHEW . HE SAID GOD WAS THERE WITH THEM AND HE SAW THEIR DOGS ANGEL. LOL HIS SURGERY ONLY TOOK 15 MINUTES AND WAS OUT THE DOOR.
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad it wasn't any more exciting than that! I've heard that having the tubes in means less ear infections and sore throats - is that right?


Yes he had his tonsils out in March but still having ear aches. He missed 45 days of school last year from ear aches. My dd put him back into kindergarten so he wouldn't have to go to summer school. We are hoping this will take care of the infections now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My parents escaped in 1953; there were landmines and patrols but not as severe as in later years. My mom took my youngest brother and me back for a visit when I was 13 (my dad wouldn't go because he was afraid he would be forced to serve in the army and then jailed and my 2 other brothers didn't want to go). We spent 2 weeks visiting relatives in W. Germany and then took the train east.
> 
> I vividly remember the trip. We travelled at night and my mom was able to get 1 sleeping berth that my brother and I shared in a compartment with 3 other berths. She sat on the window ledge in the aisle. The train changed locomotives and staff at the border. There were bright lights, soldiers with dogs and automatic weapons, barbed wire. They looked under the rail cars and came onto the train. We had to get out of the compartments and a soldier tossed the sleeping berths, checked our papers, dumped my mom's purse on the floor. Finally we were able to get going again.
> 
> ...


You've given us quite a picture of what it was like to even travel there to visit family. That's a picture of true hardship - being unable to see your parents and grandparents. People, especially the young, can be so caught up in their busy-ness and in their relatively comfortable lives without ever thinking anything like that could happen to them. That's why people who come here from like conditions cherish freedom - and why we should cherish it more. We have gotten so used to this lifestyle that we don't realize how lucky we are that we can move from place to place in the sunshine of freedom.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Two days and wow finial got through it all reading I mean.

CB glad God was watching over them.

Janye Always in thought and prayers. Not easy am sure but remember he gives us no more than we can bare. I know right now you can't see that, but in time you will.Love ya lady
So sorry that you have been going through it all, wish I could be there to just hold you in a big hug.

Thanks WCK for recipe I am sure going to use it. Never tasted Nutella but sure will try recipe as soon as Christmas and Jan over with. Four birthdays in Jan. Two on the 4Th . Busy busy busy.

As for Nazi concentration camps. When 11 years old, went to see best friend. She showed me photos her dad had took as he was part of the liberation forces. I will never forget those pictures. mass open graves with bodys stack so high. People who lived nothing but bones and no food and clothes that would not warm anyone in spring or in the winter. gas chambers ect. I for one am sorry that all never got to see what happen and what it was like. When I heard that idiot in Abrab country say that it never happen I wish they would put him there and make him live as the people who had to go through it. 

Joey , since you ask what I would like I would like you to find away to remove the O and put someone in there who really cares. Not asking much am I. Sorry about your shoulder. 

See the budget was pass by house, lots of complaining, but have to get a start some place. Nancy what an idiot, did you see what she said. Wonder if they Calif. people realize what a dope she is. She in my opinion is right up there With Bidden. Mouth open before brain in gear. Must say face lift is good though should have had neck done as it makes it look like she had it done face I mean neck wrinkles give it away. Wonder also what the people in utah were thinking to keep putting Reid in there. He is as good a liar as O.
None of the left will every have a clue as to what it will cost in the end for all their we have to pay for the up keep of all. As Jesus said we will always have poor amoung us. Wonder if they even realize that this country and the people do more to help those in this country and even other countries. Our country is always helping other nations when tragedy happen. We have so many charities in this country that help and care for all who need help.

WCK ah new babies. thumper will have all the answers to all the questions one needs to know when they arrive will be an expert by then.

thumper they are adorable. 

Jokim yes this is a nice place we at least can post with out being told we are idiots, racist, ect.
Did you see Ed on MSNBC seem to be pocketing money given by Unions. Ah and they listen to these people and wonder why Fox has better rating. But we are told they never listen . Find it funny they parot ever word said on there. How do I know I listen to them too. Called fair and balance, something they never understand.

As to boy who got away with hurting others, same to me as man who rape a girl and got only one day sentence. Girl killed herself. Saw on TV one of the boys who was hurt by that boy. The child is now brain damage. This kid gets to go to Calif. to be treated. That is not justice, that is a crime. So much for Judge who is clueless on what justice means.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

All seem to have Christmas fever, rush rush rush. 
Not me ha ha. 

Got fingerless gloves for gd almost done. Have decide to heck with it, they are getting what I make them even if they don't like it. 

WCK finial got hats to where I like them. Did gauge on first one ended up with size 6 needles, then one I did hubby didn't borther with gauge used 7 needles. His complaint was brim to high and look funny. Of course he has woren it every day since it is so cold here of late. This last one did a size 8 needle to heck with gauge. Brim longer looks better and ear flaps a bit longer but not that bad. Looks like those hats they have now with braid ties, so am going with that.One week and two days to go. Will I finish probably not. But I look at it this way. Just think how far ahead I will be for next Christmas. (TEE HEE)

Chickens are going over board with egg laying three cartoons so far, time to give away. 
Finial heat wave today and next week in the 30's, will have to get summer clothes out to wear. (ha ha).

Going to catch up on other topics, then have to get off of here. already spent an hour on here. Two hour limit.ya right. 
If I don't get on again, but hope I will.
As the song goes.

Have yourself a Merry little Christmas, may your hearts be lite. Janye May you have some peace during Christmas,will be praying for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh I just made it through the OB who cares site. 
They are really a bunch of Wacko's. Wonder what they are eating and drinking. 

The post from Joey and LTL KPG ect are all wrong that is according to the ALWW. But the brain prower is not being used. Got to love the one sentence wonder DM, them the MB what is the matter with the brain there. NoSense is true to her name.They yell about name calling and miss spelled words but when they do it. You all know the answer to that one. Innocenses is all they every can say. Thinking is something they can't do.
When in doubt change subject, I am with you Bon why bother . Soon enough they will see the crown drop to the ground. Bot Care is not going to work even after a year. The goverment is spending more money than it takes in. How do they or whom do they think is going to pay for this mess of OBitich care??? Oh that's right it is just going to fall from the sky. Maybe the Fed's could print more worthless money for them.

Sorry spent to much time and waste reading the KALN.
Have to get some knitting done . Behind again, should have left after reading this site.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So that was fun. I just made someone very happy because I yesterday wrote a check to send in to pay my credit card balance (I pay in full every month), but when I went to the Post Office to ship a package this morning to WCK, my credit card was denied to buy the postage. :shock: 

Surprise! Someone bought $14,119 (the remainder of my credit limit) worth of items for themselves on my card. 

I'm such a generous person, I really do not give myself enough credit. Therefore, I'm going to call to request my credit line be raised!

After all, 'tis the season.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> That is terrible. Just what you don't need.


No, I actually wanted some new hot rollers for Christmas.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So that was fun. I just made someone very happy because I yesterday wrote a check to send in to pay my credit card balance (I pay in full every month), but when I went to the Post Office to ship a package this morning to WCK, my credit card was denied to buy the postage. :shock:
> 
> Surprise! Someone bought $14,119 (the remainder of my credit limit) worth of items for themselves on my card.
> 
> ...


That's terrible. Sorry to hear about it. We've had our card stolen, too. The number that is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

DH and I met some family and friends for late lunch today at my fav local Italian Restaurant.

Normally I don't get dessert; but today we all shared these two. 

I couldn't make up my mind which was my favorite; which would be yours?

1) Limoncello Marzipan with handmade whipped cream with Peppermint Extract

2) White and Dark Chocolate Mousse with whipped cream and choc sauce

So Delish!



***Rest in Peace as Death has no sting my sweet friend from Sweden. I lost a dear, friend and celebrate today her life of 93 years on this earth.***


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> That's terrible. Sorry to hear about it. We've had our card stolen, too. The number that is.


Someone hacked my cc #, I have the physical card; well, did, until I destroyed it today. I'm not responsible for the charges, but it is just more stuff to do after getting a replacement card.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he had his tonsils out in March but still having ear aches. He missed 45 days of school last year from ear aches. My dd put him back into kindergarten so he wouldn't have to go to summer school. We are hoping this will take care of the infections now.


Sure hope it works, nothing worse than seeing a little guy in pain


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You've given us quite a picture of what it was like to even travel there to visit family. That's a picture of true hardship - being unable I to see your parents and grandparents. People, especially the young, can be so caught up in their busy-ness and in their relatively comfortable lives without ever thinking anything like that could happen to them. That's why people who come here from like conditions cherish freedom - and why we should cherish it more. We have gotten so used to this lifestyle that we don't realize how lucky we are that we can move from place to place in the sunshine of freedom.


That's also why I get so annoyed that people don't pay attention to issues and don't vote. My dad always told us how important it was for us to vote - but to be informed of the issues and vote appropriately. It was mandatory to vote in many communist countries, but you don't really have a free choice in who to vote for or to influence govt policy in those regimes.

Drives me up the wall when I hear people say they couldn't be bothered to vote - but even worse when they vote based on a superficial sound bite or who tells the best whoppers (in which case the country might be better off without them voting)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> All seem to have Christmas fever, rush rush rush.
> Not me ha ha.
> 
> Got fingerless gloves for gd almost done. Have decide to heck with it, they are getting what I make them even if they don't like it.
> ...


Yarnie - with all those eggs you can make triple batches of mint meringues! Bet your dad and the rest of your family would thing that was great use of your chicks labours


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I started on the 1898 hat last night. Did it in my sleep. Ripped it and started again. Got stuck on wyif. Funny when I looked it up on KP it was WCK telling how to do it. Thanks! You didn't even know you were helping me. Now to start for the second time. Hope I get it right since Yarnie's dh loves it so much.


How long did it take you to knit the 1898 hat? Want to knit one for my son for his b'day in Jan.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh I just made it through the OB who cares site.
> They are really a bunch of Wacko's. Wonder what they are eating and drinking.
> 
> The post from Joey and LTL KPG ect are all wrong that is according to the ALWW. But the brain prower is not being used. Got to love the one sentence wonder DM, them the MB what is the matter with the brain there. NoSense is true to her name.They yell about name calling and miss spelled words but when they do it. You all know the answer to that one. Innocenses is all they every can say. Thinking is something they can't do.
> ...


You're stronger than me Yarnie - I saw more than 30 new pages and looked at a couple of posts and saw they were mostly back to name calling and bashing. The main point of their posts seems to be "how much can KPG, LTL, Joey, Jokim & LL be insulted, have their words twisted, and otherwise bashed".

Just reminds me of Aunty Acid humour (thanks again Solo, I love her wit)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So that was fun. I just made someone very happy because I yesterday wrote a check to send in to pay my credit card balance (I pay in full every month), but when I went to the Post Office to ship a package this morning to WCK, my credit card was denied to buy the postage. :shock:
> 
> Surprise! Someone bought $14,119 (the remainder of my credit limit) worth of items for themselves on my card.
> 
> ...


OMG - that's terrible having your card hacked KPG :thumbdown: and very inconvenient to get a new card too. And everyone ends up paying for fraud, one way or another.

Thanks for getting my parcel out, will be so much fun when it arrives :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> DH and I met some family and friends for late lunch today at my fav local Italian Restaurant.
> 
> Normally I don't get dessert; but today we all shared these two.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the loss of your friend KPG, I'm sure you'll miss her presence until you meet again.

Those desserts would be a hard choice for me - but ultimately chocolate always wins out :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So that was fun. I just made someone very happy because I yesterday wrote a check to send in to pay my credit card balance (I pay in full every month), but when I went to the Post Office to ship a package this morning to WCK, my credit card was denied to buy the postage. :shock:
> 
> Surprise! Someone bought $14,119 (the remainder of my credit limit) worth of items for themselves on my card.
> 
> ...


We got a call from the Bank a few weeks ago. Someone in Ohio was charging from our account. We had just bought something and used Paypal. So much for that being secure. Hope you got it all cleared up. You are very generous all right! :hunf:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My parents escaped in 1953; there were landmines and patrols but not as severe as in later years. My mom took my youngest brother and me back for a visit when I was 13 (my dad wouldn't go because he was afraid he would be forced to serve in the army and then jailed and my 2 other brothers didn't want to go). We spent 2 weeks visiting relatives in W. Germany and then took the train east.
> 
> I vividly remember the trip. We travelled at night and my mom was able to get 1 sleeping berth that my brother and I shared in a compartment with 3 other berths. She sat on the window ledge in the aisle. The train changed locomotives and staff at the border. There were bright lights, soldiers with dogs and automatic weapons, barbed wire. They looked under the rail cars and came onto the train. We had to get out of the compartments and a soldier tossed the sleeping berths, checked our papers, dumped my mom's purse on the floor. Finally we were able to get going again.
> 
> ...


WCK, your parents were lucky to have escaped from the hell that was E. Germany. In case you don't remember, they called themselves the German Democratic Republic, as if they ruled using the principles of democracy, but, instead, they were the most repressive regime in the eastern block of Soviet satellite countries. It's shameful that the true history of socialism isn't taught in our schools. Thank you for giving us a small glimpse into the leftist utopia, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So that was fun. I just made someone very happy because I yesterday wrote a check to send in to pay my credit card balance (I pay in full every month), but when I went to the Post Office to ship a package this morning to WCK, my credit card was denied to buy the postage. :shock:
> 
> Surprise! Someone bought $14,119 (the remainder of my credit limit) worth of items for themselves on my card.
> 
> ...


Oh, no! I guess you'll have to jump through hoops to straighten this out. What a darn shame.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've been tied up at work the past couple of days and see about 30 pages added so I don't think I'll catch up. Have to admit that it's difficult for me to spend too much time reading such illogical posts and it getw worse when the nasties just throw their rude and obnoxious comments


I don't waste my time reading the left's comments, just ours. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How long did it take you to knit the 1898 hat? Want to knit one for my son for his b'day in Jan.


I started the hat Wednesday night. I am on the second earflap with the top of the hat to go. I plan on finishing it by Monday. It is going to be super warm. I am using a 7 circular with double yarn. You will have to watch the video to understand it. You could have it thru by January.. I had to rip out alot because I had forgot to start on the first ear. It is a neat pattern.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for your mama's recipe. They sound yummy. Maybe Jokim can make them and put the Nutrella on hers for a double fix. ;o


Hazelnut overdose? There are worse things! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry for the loss of your friend KPG, I'm sure you'll miss her presence until you meet again.
> 
> Those desserts would be a hard choice for me - but ultimately chocolate always wins out :-D


I'm with you, WCK - can't pass up chocolate. Would really like to have both, please!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I am so happy not know I know why I was so ugly today. 
About 7 started getting the chills, then throat started to hurt. I think I got what is going around here in town and Madison. Just what I need to be sick. Oh heck it could be worst.

CB, and KGP what lovely gifts you recieved from complete strangers. So nice of you to share with others like you did. How awful for both of you.

WCK you are a very good and kind person. Thanks for the Aunty Acid. 

Jokim am answer for CB about the 1898 hat. Really easy, there is a video of how to make it too. I did the second one in less then 12 hours.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I believe it was/is taught Jokim, my W. German cousins were taught a more balanced view and the E. German ones were also coloured with the evil influences of the west as well as Nazi atrocities. I'm not sure how the Holocaust was taught in E. Germany, because communists treated religious Jews very harshly but many high level communists were non-religious Jews


Interesting... I am aware that there were purges of Jews in the governments/academia of some eastern block countries in the mid to late 1960's. I don't know if GDR was included.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yes give me chocolate. Hot double chocolate cocoa from Starbucks with toasted marshmallows. Chocolate brownies, oh my gosh I am losing it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he had his tonsils out in March but still having ear aches. He missed 45 days of school last year from ear aches. My dd put him back into kindergarten so he wouldn't have to go to summer school. We are hoping this will take care of the infections now.


CB, my son, at the age of 5-6, also had ear aches and had tubes placed in his ears. The tubes helped drain the ear canal and relieve the pressure which caused his headaches. He also didn't get as many colds afterwards. Hope you little GS is helped by these tubes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You've given us quite a picture of what it was like to even travel there to visit family. That's a picture of true hardship - being unable to see your parents and grandparents. People, especially the young, can be so caught up in their busy-ness and in their relatively comfortable lives without ever thinking anything like that could happen to them. That's why people who come here from like conditions cherish freedom - and why we should cherish it more. We have gotten so used to this lifestyle that we don't realize how lucky we are that we can move from place to place in the sunshine of freedom.


You have no idea how spot on you are, Bonnie! BRAVO!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> CB, my son, at the age of 5-6, also had ear aches and had tubes placed in his ears. The tubes helped drain the ear canal and relieve the pressure which caused his headaches. He also didn't get as many colds afterwards. Hope you little GS is helped by these tubes.


My son had to put the tubes in, His ear drum was turning over. .After taking his tonsil out and his tubes put in he got well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So that was fun. I just made someone very happy because I yesterday wrote a check to send in to pay my credit card balance (I pay in full every month), but when I went to the Post Office to ship a package this morning to WCK, my credit card was denied to buy the postage. :shock:
> 
> Surprise! Someone bought $14,119 (the remainder of my credit limit) worth of items for themselves on my card.
> 
> ...


OMG! KPG did you get it straightened out with the credit company? I hope you're not owing that amount!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry about you losing a good friend. She would appreciate you honoring her with that fest. Go girl enjoy the treat.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I started the hat Wednesday night. I am on the second earflap with the top of the hat to go. I plan on finishing it by Monday. It is going to be super warm. I am using a 7 circular with double yarn. You will have to watch the video to understand it. You could have it thru by January.. I had to rip out alot because I had forgot to start on the first ear. It is a neat pattern.


Thank you. I will get busy on it next week.J.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm with you, WCK - can't pass up chocolate. Would really like to have both, please!


Chocolate.....................!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG - that's terrible having your card hacked KPG :thumbdown: and very inconvenient to get a new card too. And everyone ends up paying for fraud, one way or another.
> 
> Thanks for getting my parcel out, will be so much fun when it arrives :-D


No problem, I hope it arrives in time for Christmas presentation.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't waste my time reading the left's comments, just ours. :thumbup:


What comments?? They actual make comments? I must have miss it which one had a comment? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry for the loss of your friend KPG, I'm sure you'll miss her presence until you meet again.
> 
> Those desserts would be a hard choice for me - but ultimately chocolate always wins out :-D


Thank you. She was a dear, dear lady to me. Only problem was when she got behind the wheel of a car.

Such funny stories told about her at her Memorial Service. She told her granddaughters, "Never drive like a girl, you'll get no where in life."

Or she'd said things like, when she'd point out a car a mile in front of her on the distant horizon, "See that car up there? I'm gonna pass it."

Her husband is 96 and wouldn't let me go after hugging me after the service; broke my heart. Yet, we all understand how blessed we all were to know her and have her in our lives.

I had ordered the chocolate; but the lemon was excellent and kept me coming back for more.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no! I guess you'll have to jump through hoops to straighten this out. What a darn shame.


Not that much trouble really. Called the CC company and PayPal; ordered a new card, changed passwords and destroyed the card.

The most work is updating for any recurring charges that happen automatically.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I don't waste my time reading the left's comments, just ours. :thumbup:


That's how I operate as well; every once in a great while, I might read one of their posts, and then I realize I should never have wasted my time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm with you, WCK - can't pass up chocolate. Would really like to have both, please!


Join me and we'll go back together for both! :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes give me chocolate. Hot double chocolate cocoa from Starbucks with toasted marshmallows. Chocolate brownies, oh my gosh I am losing it.


I found it ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> OMG! KPG did you get it straightened out with the credit company? I hope you're not owing that amount!


Easy peasy! I'm not responsible for any fraudulent charges. My work is to update all the places where my card is registered for recurring use.

Pretty amazing to be turned down on a $11 charge when your credit limit is $15K on that card.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry about you losing a good friend. She would appreciate you honoring her with that fest. Go girl enjoy the treat.


The luncheon was unrelated and planned prior, but we celebrated her life earlier at a Memorial Service. Lots of watery eyes for me, especially when the military members gave tribute and "Taps" was played, but laughter and fantastic memories came forth too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Chocolate.....................!


I think chocolate wins by a landslide!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got a call from the Bank a few weeks ago. Someone in Ohio was charging from our account. We had just bought something and used Paypal. So much for that being secure. Hope you got it all cleared up. You are very generous all right! :hunf:


It's good that most cc companies have alerts set up on their systems to flag unusual transactions. Last year DH got a call to ask if he was buying clothing and furniture on-line from eastern Canada and Europe. Good that they caught it so quickly, but still a pain to get a new card.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> WCK, your parents were lucky to have escaped from the hell that was E. Germany. In case you don't remember, they called themselves the German Democratic Republic, as if they ruled using the principles of democracy, but, instead, they were the most repressive regime in the eastern block of Soviet satellite countries. It's shameful that the true history of socialism isn't taught in our schools. Thank you for giving us a small glimpse into the leftist utopia, WCK.


Isn't it ironic that most socialist countries use the word "Democratic" in their names?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am so happy not know I know why I was so ugly today.
> About 7 started getting the chills, then throat started to hurt. I think I got what is going around here in town and Madison. Just what I need to be sick. Oh heck it could be worst.
> 
> CB, and KGP what lovely gifts you recieved from complete strangers. So nice of you to share with others like you did. How awful for both of you.
> ...


Take care of yourself Yarnie, get lots of rest and stay warm. Hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Interesting... I am aware that there were purges of Jews in the governments/academia of some eastern block countries in the mid to late 1960's. I don't know if GDR was included.


Marx, Trotsky and several other ethnic Jews were amongst the leaders of the Bolshevik Revolution. They were atheists and were very repressive of religious Jews, or any other religions for that matter. People of faith found life very difficult in USSR.

Lutheran and Catholic churches (not sure which other denominations) still had services in E. Germany but the education system promoted atheism and I believe the faithful didn't advance in the communist party structure. I don't know how many religious Jews were in the GDR territory at the end of the war


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. She was a dear, dear lady to me. Only problem was when she got behind the wheel of a car.
> 
> Such funny stories told about her at her Memorial Service. She told her granddaughters, "Never drive like a girl, you'll get no where in life."
> 
> ...


I know you are going to miss her. I have an older friend like that.She is almost 90 and still works out and volunteers for the Chamber of Commerce. I was helping her move and she was talking about some mean boys casing the joint. lol She took watercolor classes and started selling them at 70. You must mean alot to both your friend and her husband. He will need more hugs from you. He probably will love to hear some of her memories with you.<3


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't waste my time reading the left's comments, just ours. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not that much trouble really. Called the CC company and PayPal; ordered a new card, changed passwords and destroyed the card.
> 
> The most work is updating for any recurring charges that happen automatically.


I love your "can-do" spirit - and whatever is, you CAN do it!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you are going to miss her. I have an older friend like that.She is almost 90 and still works out and volunteers for the Chamber of Commerce. I was helping her move and she was talking about some mean boys casing the joint. lol She took watercolor classes and started selling them at 70. You must mean alot to both your friend and her husband. He will need more hugs from you. He probably will love to hear some of her memories with you.<3


He is 96 and said to me, when are you going to take me dancing? (He and his wife loved to dance) "I'm getting old, so don't wait too long!" :-D Love that man 

He also told me to come over to the house so we can talk politics. He and I agree normally on civics, and he didn't agree much with his wife's Liberal politics, so he wants to talk with me all the time now. So sweet!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What comments?? They actual make comments? I must have miss it which one had a comment? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas Ladies!

Shoveled our first plowable snow and am now ready for Christmas.

This version puts a smile on my face every year and time I hear it! I dare you to listen and not snap your fingers or tap your feet.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> DH and I met some family and friends for late lunch today at my fav local Italian Restaurant.
> 
> Normally I don't get dessert; but today we all shared these two.
> 
> ...


Chocolate always is my first choice.

So sorry to hear of your friends passing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You're stronger than me Yarnie - I saw more than 30 new pages and looked at a couple of posts and saw they were mostly back to name calling and bashing. The main point of their posts seems to be "how much can KPG, LTL, Joey, Jokim & LL be insulted, have their words twisted, and otherwise bashed".
> 
> Just reminds me of Aunty Acid humour (thanks again Solo, I love her wit)


You are so welcome. She really is great.

The LWNs really are something aren't they? When certain people log on, you can tell the conversation will going down hill fast. I do still enjoy rattling a few of their chains though. The rest I just ignore.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Chocolate always is my first choice.


You are a very intelligent person!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Merry Christmas Ladies!
> 
> Shoveled our first plowable snow and am now ready for Christmas.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> So how did the new snowplow work?


Great! I didn't drive it today, (but I could ). I did the heavy lifting (shoveling and roof raking). This one (Ariens) has heated handles the hubby LOVED.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You are so welcome. She really is great.
> 
> The LWNs really are something aren't they? When certain people log on, you can tell the conversation will going down hill fast. I do still enjoy rattling a few of their chains though. The rest I just ignore.


and you rattle well :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great! I didn't drive it today, (but I could ). I did the heavy lifting (shoveling and roof raking). This one (Ariens) has heated handles the hubby LOVED.


well you got your workout today so you can go for MORE chocolate!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> well you got your workout today so you can go for MORE chocolate!


I do not need any advice from you. 

Wanna join me?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh give me a home where the buffalo roam and I'll give you a messie house.

What does that have to do with chocolate shoveling or knitting nothing. 

Thats is just how I am thinking today. Just about nothing as seem the other side feels that is all I do or think or say. 

What a wonder I am.  :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Merry Christmas Ladies!
> 
> Shoveled our first plowable snow and am now ready for Christmas.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do not need any advice from you.
> 
> Wanna join me?


I'm inviting myself to the party. Then WCK and I can watch you use that snow blower in real time, as we pass the chocolate around. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Ladies, Has anyone heard from Janeway. hope everyone is doing well... snowed yesterday and lake effect snow today, about 10 inches, welcome to winter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Isn't it ironic that most socialist countries use the word "Democratic" in their names?


 :shock: :|


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hi Ladies, Has anyone heard from Janeway. hope everyone is doing well... snowed yesterday and lake effect snow today, about 10 inches, welcome to winter.


I hope she is ok. Concern here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How is everyone coming on their Christmas knitting? I am still working on the hat. Have 3 pair of slippers and 1 pair of boot toppers. Went shopping in Little Rock yesterday with my dil, gd and gs's girlfriend. We were getting hungry about 1:30 so we decide it was time to pick out a place to eat. I told them about a new Mexican place I had eaten at. It was good the time I went. We drove up and it was packed. We got inside and it was full. The girl asked if we wanted to eat outside? Remember we had snow and sleet the last week. I said What??? lol She said it is heated. Well guess what. I was shocked when my dil said ok. It was a clear tent with a hanging heater. The chairs were metal. Can you believe we were the only ones outside eating?????!!! I was not happy but I couldn't gripe too much because my dil said ok. What was she thinking??????!!!! Snow was still on the ground. Poor waitress I gave her a good tip but am still upset we stayed outside!!!!! Cold air does come under a tent if you were wondering. Brrrr


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope she is ok. Concern here.


No not in a few days. But I haven't checked my emails in a few days.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:



> How is everyone coming on their Christmas knitting? I am still working on the hat. Have 3 pair of slippers and 1 pair of boot toppers. Went shopping in Little Rock yesterday with my dil, gd and gs's girlfriend. We were getting hungry about 1:30 so we decide it was time to pick out a place to eat. I told them about a new Mexican place I had eaten at. It was good the time I went. We drove up and it was packed. We got inside and it was full. The girl asked if we wanted to eat outside? Remember we had snow and sleet the last week. I said What??? lol She said it is heated. Well guess what. I was shocked when my dil said ok. It was a clear tent with a hanging heater. The chairs were metal. Can you believe we were the only ones outside eating?????!!! I was not happy but I couldn't gripe too much because my dil said ok. What was she thinking??????!!!! Snow was still on the ground. Poor waitress I gave her a good tip but am still upset we stayed outside!!!!! Cold air does come under a tent if you were wondering. Brrrr


I am getting cold just reading your post.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No not in a few days. But I haven't checked my emails in a few days.


Let us know if you hear anything.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Let us know if you hear anything.


I will. But still pray for her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great! I didn't drive it today, (but I could ). I did the heavy lifting (shoveling and roof raking). This one (Ariens) has heated handles the hubby LOVED.


Heated handles. Now that's something I never would have thought of - but what a great idea. Your hands can really hurt when they get cold.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh give me a home where the buffalo roam and I'll give you a messie house.
> 
> What does that have to do with chocolate shoveling or knitting nothing.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is everyone coming on their Christmas knitting? I am still working on the hat. Have 3 pair of slippers and 1 pair of boot toppers.  Went shopping in Little Rock yesterday with my dil, gd and gs's girlfriend. We were getting hungry about 1:30 so we decide it was time to pick out a place to eat. I told them about a new Mexican place I had eaten at. It was good the time I went. We drove up and it was packed. We got inside and it was full. The girl asked if we wanted to eat outside? Remember we had snow and sleet the last week. I said What??? lol She said it is heated. Well guess what. I was shocked when my dil said ok. It was a clear tent with a hanging heater. The chairs were metal. Can you believe we were the only ones outside eating?????!!! I was not happy but I couldn't gripe too much because my dil said ok. What was she thinking??????!!!! Snow was still on the ground. Poor waitress I gave her a good tip but am still upset we stayed outside!!!!! Cold air does come under a tent if you were wondering. Brrrr


I'm shivering at the thought!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, We are praying and thinking of you! What is wrong? You said it was something different. Did I miss a post? Oh, dear!


I thought you were on the email list so could CB or KGP please email Lucy & inform her about my problems please. Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I thought you were on the email list so could CB or KGP please email Lucy & inform her about my problems please. Thanks.


I will Janie. Love!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the accident my daughter went thru today.http://www.nwahomepage.com/fulltext-news/slick-roads-accidents-reported-across-nwa/d/fulltext-news/JprmK-_gDkWIjML3zQnNNQ She was taking my gs to have surgery. Thank you Lord for their protection. She went thru the ice. She didn't brake like the others.


Thank The Lord your family as safe.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So that was fun. I just made someone very happy because I yesterday wrote a check to send in to pay my credit card balance (I pay in full every month), but when I went to the Post Office to ship a package this morning to WCK, my credit card was denied to buy the postage. :shock:
> 
> Surprise! Someone bought $14,119 (the remainder of my credit limit) worth of items for themselves on my card.
> 
> ...


How horrible for you as there are crooks everywhere. Hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I thought you were on the email list so could CB or KGP please email Lucy & inform her about my problems please. Thanks.


It's good to have you back.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The luncheon was unrelated and planned prior, but we celebrated her life earlier at a Memorial Service. Lots of watery eyes for me, especially when the military members gave tribute and "Taps" was played, but laughter and fantastic memories came forth too.


Sorry about your loss of a great friend. Sounds as if she was a wonderful person. Hugs


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Isn't it ironic that most socialist countries use the word "Democratic" in their names?


That word is a dead give-away for me. No need to search further for their orientation :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I thought you were on the email list so could CB or KGP please email Lucy & inform her about my problems please. Thanks.


Welcome back Janie! Good to hear from you. XX


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm sorry that you lost a dear friend, KPG. You probably have many treasured memories that will be with you always.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am getting cold just reading your post.


Me too! I don't even like eating outside if it's a little windy on a coolish day. Spoiled, I guess.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will. But still pray for her.


I am.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I thought you were on the email list so could CB or KGP please email Lucy & inform her about my problems please. Thanks.


Thank you, Janeway!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am so happy not know I know why I was so ugly today.
> About 7 started getting the chills, then throat started to hurt. I think I got what is going around here in town and Madison. Just what I need to be sick. Oh heck it could be worst.
> 
> CB, and KGP what lovely gifts you recieved from complete strangers. So nice of you to share with others like you did. How awful for both of you.
> ...


Thank you, Yarnlady for info on the 1898 hat. I will make one for my son whose birthday is in January. I was sent the youtube link and will have to watch it as I knit. Perhaps I will write down directions as I go along for future hats.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wnd.com/2013/12/sudden-threat-endangers-hillarys-2016-run/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do not need any advice from you.
> 
> Wanna join me?


never turn down an invite to chocolate! do we take turns on the snowblower too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh give me a home where the buffalo roam and I'll give you a messie house.
> 
> What does that have to do with chocolate shoveling or knitting nothing.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, as always you are right! always right!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm inviting myself to the party. Then WCK and I can watch you use that snow blower in real time, as we pass the chocolate around. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, as always you are right! always right!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is everyone coming on their Christmas knitting? I am still working on the hat. Have 3 pair of slippers and 1 pair of boot toppers. Went shopping in Little Rock yesterday with my dil, gd and gs's girlfriend. We were getting hungry about 1:30 so we decide it was time to pick out a place to eat. I told them about a new Mexican place I had eaten at. It was good the time I went. We drove up and it was packed. We got inside and it was full. The girl asked if we wanted to eat outside? Remember we had snow and sleet the last week. I said What??? lol She said it is heated. Well guess what. I was shocked when my dil said ok. It was a clear tent with a hanging heater. The chairs were metal. Can you believe we were the only ones outside eating?????!!! I was not happy but I couldn't gripe too much because my dil said ok. What was she thinking??????!!!! Snow was still on the ground. Poor waitress I gave her a good tip but am still upset we stayed outside!!!!! Cold air does come under a tent if you were wondering. Brrrr


I sure can believe that no one else was willing to sit out in a freezing tent, even if the food was delicious. Hope you went into a nice warm store or car after lunch. Did you finish your Christmas shopping?

Sounds good with the slippers and boot toppers done and hat almost done. Are you going to make another hat? I finished a hat today but it went up really fast with 10 mm needles, will probably start another on or a scarf tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I thought you were on the email list so could CB or KGP please email Lucy & inform her about my problems please. Thanks.


Nice to see you back Jane; hope your problems are getting solved and that you're health is also improving. Will continue to hold you in my prayers


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Yarnlady for info on the 1898 hat. I will make one for my son whose birthday is in January. I was sent the youtube link and will have to watch it as I knit. Perhaps I will write down directions as I go along for future hats.


The double band will make for such a nice warm hat in Jan., I think your son will be very happy


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wnd.com/2013/12/sudden-threat-endangers-hillarys-2016-run/


Good. I hope she doesn't run.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The double band will make for such a nice warm hat in Jan., I think your son will be very happy


Yes, my son plows and does a lot of outdoor work. I might even make a hat for SIL who also does a lot of outdoor work in snowy, freezing weather. Thank you ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good. I hope she doesn't run.


Can she get past Bengazi? and Pantsuits?  ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Can she get past Bengazi? and Pantsuits?  ;-)


Let's hope not! It would be a nightmare.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Egypt wants to charge her with conspiring to overthrow the military leader who took over after Morsi was removed. I think they have already charged Obama with similar charges.
> 
> Morsi, Muslim Brotherhood, was the one Obama supported.


I think that article might just be stirring the pot. I don't know that anything will come of that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think that article might just be stirring the pot. I don't know that anything will come of that.


She is pretty slimy . She gets by with a lot. But everyone thought she would be president last time she ran. I think her time has passed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is pretty slimy . She gets by with a lot. But everyone thought she would be president last time she ran. I think her time has passed.


I hope so.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think that article might just be stirring the pot. I don't know that anything will come of that.


The only real issue that I can think of would be, if she is elected (OMG, could they really be that stupid?), any foreign policy chances would be severely damaged from the get-go. Well, that and what if they decided to close the Suez Canal to all US shipping or some other shannanigans concerning the canal were she elected? It would have a huge impact on our military presence.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The only real issue that I can think of would be, if she is elected (OMG, could they really be that stupid?), any foreign policy chances would be severely damaged from the get-go. Well, that and what if they decided to close the Suez Canal to all US shipping or some other shannanigans concerning the canal were she elected? It would have a huge impact on our military presence.


You're so right. I hope all these things will be brought out in 2016 - and that the GOP will SUPPORT its candidate. They sabotaged McCain AND Romney with constant criticism of the candidate on tv - made the public think even the GOP didn't like him. No wonder they lost. Divided we fall, and the Dems are always united 100% behind their candidate, even if he's a lying scoundrel! (I won't mention any names.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> never turn down an invite to chocolate! do we take turns on the snowblower too?


No need; we have two snowblowers now. Don't expect you'll get out of work to eat chocolate. You'll work and then eat with me :!:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Can she get past Bengazi? and Pantsuits?  ;-)


 :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm inviting myself to the party. Then WCK and I can watch you use that snow blower in real time, as we pass the chocolate around. :lol: :lol: :lol:


OK, you're definitely invited. I know you'll do great work!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, you're definitely invited. I know you'll do great work!


I'm great at supervising.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

So, this morning I'm showering and the shampoo I usually use is not in the shower stall. So, I am reading the other bottles to see what my alternate options are. One says "Oatmeal, coconut, lemon, verbena." Sounded good, right? So, I start washing my hair. Then, when the bottle got turned around when I put it back, I notice that it's the dog shampoo!

The good news is that I will not suffer a flea and tick infestation for a while.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm great at supervising.


Yes, but can you eat? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> So, this morning I'm showering and the shampoo I usually use is not in the shower stall. So, I am reading the other bottles to see what my alternate options are. One says "Oatmeal, coconut, lemon, verbena." Sounded good, right? So, I start washing my hair. Then, when the bottle got turned around when I put it back, I notice that it's the dog shampoo!
> 
> The good news is that I will not suffer a flea and tick infestation for a while.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Love it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> So, this morning I'm showering and the shampoo I usually use is not in the shower stall. So, I am reading the other bottles to see what my alternate options are. One says "Oatmeal, coconut, lemon, verbena." Sounded good, right? So, I start washing my hair. Then, when the bottle got turned around when I put it back, I notice that it's the dog shampoo!
> 
> The good news is that I will not suffer a flea and tick infestation for a while.


 :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, but can you eat? :-D


Yup.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> So, this morning I'm showering and the shampoo I usually use is not in the shower stall. So, I am reading the other bottles to see what my alternate options are. One says "Oatmeal, coconut, lemon, verbena." Sounded good, right? So, I start washing my hair. Then, when the bottle got turned around when I put it back, I notice that it's the dog shampoo!
> 
> The good news is that I will not suffer a flea and tick infestation for a while.


So funny! You are safe from fleas! Oatmeal is the key in doggie shampoo. Good for their skin (and yours).


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's good to have you back.


Thank you as still don't know how things will work out yet but will keep all of you informed.

These pictures are cute.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, as always you are right! always right!


See pictures are worth a thousand words! Thanks.

Congrats on the great nephews twins--two babies at once!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They say the shampoo they use for horses is good for people too.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as still don't know how things will work out yet but will keep all of you informed.
> 
> These pictures are cute.


Yes they are cute. Thanks Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> So, this morning I'm showering and the shampoo I usually use is not in the shower stall. So, I am reading the other bottles to see what my alternate options are. One says "Oatmeal, coconut, lemon, verbena." Sounded good, right? So, I start washing my hair. Then, when the bottle got turned around when I put it back, I notice that it's the dog shampoo!
> 
> The good news is that I will not suffer a flea and tick infestation for a while.


 :lol: too funny


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Egypt wants to charge her with conspiring to overthrow the military leader who took over after Morsi was removed. I think they have already charged Obama with similar charges.
> 
> Morsi, Muslim Brotherhood, was the one Obama supported.


Can they charge o with meddling in the internal affairs of Egypt?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as still don't know how things will work out yet but will keep all of you informed.
> 
> These pictures are cute.


Loved the pics Jane, thanks for the chuckle. Keeping you and yours in my prayers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> So, this morning I'm showering and the shampoo I usually use is not in the shower stall. So, I am reading the other bottles to see what my alternate options are. One says "Oatmeal, coconut, lemon, verbena." Sounded good, right? So, I start washing my hair. Then, when the bottle got turned around when I put it back, I notice that it's the dog shampoo!
> 
> The good news is that I will not suffer a flea and tick infestation for a while.


Funny!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as still don't know how things will work out yet but will keep all of you informed.
> 
> These pictures are cute.


How cute! You could have your own amusement attraction with the airplane, the elf, reindeer and Santa. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim I was just thinking about that turtle candy. I think Reece cups would be good too. In place of the caramel. Oh I think I may try both.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim I was just thinking about that turtle candy. I think Reece cups would be good too. In place of the caramel. Oh I think I may try both.


that does sound good, and if you really want a bigger treat buffet, you could try the little chocolate mint cups too

between you and KPG, I now have a craving for chocolate and there is none to be had :-(


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that does sound good, and if you really want a bigger treat buffet, you could try the little chocolate mint cups too
> 
> between you and KPG, I now have a craving for chocolate and there is none to be had :-(


I know. I may have to break open my 4 lb bag of chocolate chips to get some. :XD: :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim I was just thinking about that turtle candy. I think Reece cups would be good too. In place of the caramel. Oh I think I may try both.


I will make them tomorrow. Unfortunately, I bought carmels that are not gluten free. So, I'll buy some more, gf, carmels tonight and perhaps gf pretzels too. That way I can make them for my dear and beautiful DIL who has celiac. Thank you, CB for that recipe, I emailed it to all my friends who like candy. So easy to make! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim I was just thinking about that turtle candy. I think Reece cups would be good too. In place of the caramel. Oh I think I may try both.


Yes, forgot to mention the Reese's candy, the small cups would make great turtles. I consider Reese's part of my food pyramid! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, forgot to mention the Reese's candy, the small cups would make great turtles. I consider Reese's part of my food pyramid! :thumbup:


Me too. lol :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> So funny! You are safe from fleas! Oatmeal is the key in doggie shampoo. Good for their skin (and yours).


Great! I had oatmeal for breakfast just this morning. Didn't rub it on my hair or skin, but I do have a shiny head of hair and no fleas.

Reminds me of when I asked my best Japanese friend how it is that the Japanese always have such shiny hair. Her answer, "Seaweed."

My next question was if it was in her shampoo or conditioner?

Answer, "You have to _eat_ it silly! :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as still don't know how things will work out yet but will keep all of you informed.
> 
> These pictures are cute.


So great! Thanks for posting these Jane. I know each day will at least seem at bit brighter; hang in there, know we're all praying for you and your family.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Can they charge o with meddling in the internal affairs of Egypt?


Can we charge him with destroying all affairs of the USA; foreign and domestic?

Nah, tis the season, let him slide to the bottom all on his own accord. He is doing such a fine job of it and doesn't need our help.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> that does sound good, and if you really want a bigger treat buffet, you could try the little chocolate mint cups too
> 
> between you and KPG, I now have a craving for chocolate and there is none to be had :-(


That is NOT my fault! Take responsibility for your own actions, please.

BTW: I'm cooking (slow cooker) a white bean, chicken chili today. Smells wonderful; if it is a keeper, I'll let you know as I AM responsible for you owning a SC.

The cover to mine fell in because the hinge screws holding the cover came loose; fixed it for now, but a new one may have to be in the box under the Cmas tree (when I finally put one up)!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. I may have to break open my 4 lb bag of chocolate chips to get some. :XD: :shock:


Turtles? I _need_ a dark chocolate/cashew one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is pretty slimy . She gets by with a lot. But everyone thought she would be president last time she ran. I think her time has passed.


I agree CB. What has she actually accomplished as SOS? or even as NY Senator? Fox had one of the person on the street type of interviews awhile back where they sent someone to ask the people of Hillary's home town what they thought she accomplished as SOS. No one could give an answer. The reporter then asked what she accomplished as Senator, again no one could give an answer. The people did all say that they liked Hilary and Bill, that they were nice people and were always saying hi to everyone. Her time has passed. I think the libs are leaning toward Elizabeth Warren for the task.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great! I had oatmeal for breakfast just this morning. Didn't rub it on my hair or skin, but I do have a shiny head of hair and no fleas.
> 
> Reminds me of when I asked my best Japanese friend how it is that the Japanese always have such shiny hair. Her answer, "Seaweed."
> 
> ...


Funny!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, forgot to mention the Reese's candy, the small cups would make great turtles. I consider Reese's part of my food pyramid! :thumbup:


I think you should make them the entire pyramid!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree CB. What has she actually accomplished as SOS? or even as NY Senator? Fox had one of the person on the street type of interviews awhile back where they sent someone to ask the people of Hillary's home town what they thought she accomplished as SOS. No one could give an answer. The reporter then asked what she accomplished as Senator, again no one could give an answer. The people did all say that they liked Hilary and Bill, that they were nice people and were always saying hi to everyone. Her time has passed. I think the libs are leaning toward Elizabeth Warren for the task.


Oh, Good God, the faux-Cherokee?

(not a slam to Native Americans or Janeway; but that woman from Mass was despicable claiming a Native American heritage when she has none that is recognizable.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Funny!


Delicious!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, you're definitely invited. I know you'll do great work!


UM, I was kinda going to offer a critique of your technique from behind the front room window, staying oh so warm and comfie inside eating chocolate. I promise to only offer constructive criticism, no laughing out loud. You will be astonished at how I can keep a straight face at the most "delicate" of times. With you and WCK out there, it will be an awesome test of my abilities. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> So, this morning I'm showering and the shampoo I usually use is not in the shower stall. So, I am reading the other bottles to see what my alternate options are. One says "Oatmeal, coconut, lemon, verbena." Sounded good, right? So, I start washing my hair. Then, when the bottle got turned around when I put it back, I notice that it's the dog shampoo!
> 
> The good news is that I will not suffer a flea and tick infestation for a while.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is NOT my fault! Take responsibility for your own actions, please.
> 
> BTW: I'm cooking (slow cooker) a white bean, chicken chili today. Smells wonderful; if it is a keeper, I'll let you know as I AM responsible for you owning a SC.
> 
> The cover to mine fell in because the hinge screws holding the cover came loose; fixed it for now, but a new one may have to be in the box under the Cmas tree (when I finally put one up)!


Do you know that they now have slow cookers that you can attach to another. There is a commercial running that shows up to 6 (and one is a double cooker) cookers can be hooked together - great for get togethers. And they stack when not in use. How cool is that?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think you should make them the entire pyramid!


I know what you mean! I don't care much for pb by itself, but combine it with chocolate and I pig out on it! Go figure!
Must something in my genes. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Good God, the faux-Cherokee?
> 
> (not a slam to Native Americans or Janeway; but that woman from Mass was despicable claiming a Native American heritage when she has none that is recognizable.)


Didn't she say that her grandma had high cheekbones, that made her part Native American? Everyone with high cheekbones, line up! :lol: ;-)
I also find her despicable, yet you see her signs all over Mass.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> UM, I was kinda going to offer a critique of your technique from behind the front room window, staying oh so warm and comfie inside eating chocolate. I promise to only offer constructive criticism, no laughing out loud. You will be astonished at how I can keep a straight face at the most "delicate" of times. With you and WCK out there, it will be an awesome test of my abilities. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sounds to me, you plan on using WCK and me to learn to control yourself and your emotions.

I only like people around me with a sense of humor and self control who pitch in and help with the work AND the laughter!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Do you know that they now have slow cookers that you can attach to another. There is a commercial running that shows up to 6 (and one is a double cooker) cookers can be hooked together - great for get togethers. And they stack when not in use. How cool is that?


That will be awesome when we all get together at our meet retreat. We'll go down the line of tasty dishes. Seriously, those would be great for entertaining.

I vaguely remember seeing these somewhere but I forget where; its a TV commercial?

I usually ignore all of those just as I now do the Libs on the KP threads. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Didn't she say that her grandma had high cheekbones, that made her part Native American? Everyone with high cheekbones, line up! :lol: ;-)
> I also find her despicable, yet you see her signs all over Mass.


She became a Senator. What signs are you talking about?

High cheekboned women running around Mass? That must be a sight! Are they all models and bone-thin too?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She became a Senator. What signs are you talking about?
> 
> High cheekbones women running around Mass? That must be a sight! Are they all models and bone-thin too?


The signs I saw in Mass last time I was there, were Warren's leftover campaign signs. Maybe she has some die-hard worshippers?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I know what you mean! I don't care much for pb by itself, but combine it with chocolate and I pig out on it! Go figure!
> Must something in my genes. ;-)


I think Reese's Cups will stack well in a pyramid (even better than Rolos).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

It's a Keeper!

Here's how I made it:

*White Bean Chicken Chili (Slow Cooker)*

12 oz cooked chicken, chopped (I used Rotisserie chicken from grocery store)

3 (15 oz) cans white beans, drained (I used Goya Small White Beans)

1 (4 oz) can green chiles (optional for heat) - I made w/out and still tasty

24 oz salsa

3 cups chicken broth (I used unsalted)

1 Tbsp Cumin

16 oz Monterey Jack Cheese, grated

optional: sour cream, tortilla or corn chips, additional cheese

Combine all ingredients in slow cooker. Cook on LOW for 6-8 hours.

After about 5 hours, I decided to thicken by mixing until smooth 3 teaspoons Corn Starch in cold water and one 6 oz can Tomato Paste. Just added all into crockpot.

I crushed tortilla chips and put right into served bowls of Chili topped with some grated Cheddar Cheese.

Enjoy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Can you relate? I always say I'm saving for my retirement, I will need to be retired as many years as I am old to use my yarn.


 :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It's a Keeper!
> 
> Here's how I made it:
> 
> ...


Yummm!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds delish!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/12/15/usa-today-poll--obama-millennials/4012257/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is NOT my fault! Take responsibility for your own actions, please.
> 
> BTW: I'm cooking (slow cooker) a white bean, chicken chili today. Smells wonderful; if it is a keeper, I'll let you know as I AM responsible for you owning a SC.
> 
> The cover to mine fell in because the hinge screws holding the cover came loose; fixed it for now, but a new one may have to be in the box under the Cmas tree (when I finally put one up)!


Not having any in the house is completely my responsibility; making me crave it, is due to my enabling buddies who provide so many delicious chocoholic options :lol:

Hope the chicken is a keeper, DH's favourite meat is chicken. We haven't got our tree up yet either


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> UM, I was kinda going to offer a critique of your technique from behind the front room window, staying oh so warm and comfie inside eating chocolate. I promise to only offer constructive criticism, no laughing out loud. You will be astonished at how I can keep a straight face at the most "delicate" of times. With you and WCK out there, it will be an awesome test of my abilities. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Your inner strength will see you through the challenge! Then you can test your outer strength when you dig your truck out from the snow KPG and I blew on it :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Can you relate? I always say I'm saving for my retirement, I will need to be retired as many years as I am old to use my yarn.


 :lol: that and the pattens waiting to be done "someday"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It's a Keeper!
> 
> Here's how I made it:
> 
> ...


sounds yummy, thanks!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Can you relate? I always say I'm saving for my retirement, I will need to be retired as many years as I am old to use my yarn.


To use up my stash will take me three or four lifetimes! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/12/15/usa-today-poll--obama-millennials/4012257/


His popularity is tanking, no doubt, but that USA poll's margin of error of 8% is high. Still, I wonder how he'll try to resuscitate his popularity with younger voters? Class struggle: young vs. old?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It's a Keeper!
> 
> Here's how I made it:
> 
> ...


Thank you, KPG!
Copied the recipe and will probably make it when it's cold out. Sounds absolutely delicious! Did you use sour cream? Did it curdle or separate?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This mural painter is amazing in how he changes drab walls to something that looks 3 dimensional

http://www.ericgrohemurals.com/projects.html

Joey & Yarnie - have you ever seen these murals?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not having any in the house is completely my responsibility; making me crave it, is due to my enabling buddies who provide so many delicious chocoholic options :lol:
> 
> Hope the chicken is a keeper, DH's favourite meat is chicken. We haven't got our tree up yet either


Our tree is up. Took DH 2 DAYS to put the pre-lit artificial tree together and upright. Took me 1 hour to decorate it!
Don't ask...................!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227898-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

